# Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 6th Oct 2012



## staticsid (Aug 22, 2012)

Watch this space...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally a thread for this. Cannot wait. Although have miserably failed in previous rounds of CTC but this time I will try my best to get far


----------



## aaruni (Aug 22, 2012)

My class X mid-term starts on sept 14th 


CTC is always near my exams.....


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it started? Already?



thetechfreak said:


> Finally a thread for this. Cannot wait. Although have miserably failed in previous rounds of CTC but this time I will try my best to get far


I only participated the last time but failed. This time I am winning for sure


aaruni said:


> My class X mid-term starts on sept 14th
> 
> 
> CTC is always near my exams.....


Mine are from 7th man...


----------



## suyog33 (Aug 27, 2012)

CTC IV????
which month??


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> CTC IV????
> which month??



Next month dude.
Ie, September.


----------



## ant24x7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Waiting..


----------



## saras (Aug 27, 2012)

me too in the game...


----------



## KDroid (Aug 28, 2012)

Would be busy with my studies. So won't be able to participate this time.  
Would be glad to help anyone out.  Feel free to drop a PM.


----------



## s1renlord (Aug 30, 2012)

I am also up for it (First Time) , will get the digit magazine in a week .


----------



## onlyabhi (Sep 1, 2012)

I like the awesome customer service by DIGIT..
got September issue yesterday only (31 August)..
I think its time to start CTC iv..


----------



## sygeek (Sep 1, 2012)

onlyabhi said:


> I like the awesome customer service by DIGIT..
> got September issue yesterday only (31 August)..
> I think its time to start CTC iv..


This is what I didn't like about CTC. People who get the issue early have an unfair advantage.


----------



## staticsid (Sep 1, 2012)

CTC is LIVE!!! First 5 to reach the first checkpoint get freebies from Digit. Let the race begin! Head on over to : Crack the Code


----------



## zegulas (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey I got the answer to the warm up question, but it says "Not even close, try something else". I don't think there is any other answer to that question! did anyone else got it? 
Don't worry no spoilers will be posted!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Stuck on third clue


----------



## zegulas (Sep 1, 2012)

okay, got it..!!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey are there any extra clues in the magazine as I am a subscriber and havent recieved it yet if thats the case its unfair :/


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Stuck on third clue



Me too. I have the answer I guess...but I really tried all variations of input.no good


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

tell answer for second? then we will all try for third? do reply me


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Sep 1, 2012)

pravin3 said:


> tell answer for second? then we will all try for third? do reply me



The hint is really good for that. try staring longer


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

win32.tr0jan said:


> The hint is really good for that. try staring longer




something written at last less but cant guess whats written at first ...do help


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I would tell you an easy way out download the image reverse search image you get the answer


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Well I would tell you an easy way out download the image reverse search image you get the answer



still not getting do tell stuck on second ...got first very fast..


----------



## staticsid (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Hey are there any extra clues in the magazine as I am a subscriber and havent recieved it yet if thats the case its unfair :/



No don't worry the first leg is entirely online


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Sep 1, 2012)

Any hint on *how* to input the answer for the 3rd question?


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

anybody there to help me with second......


----------



## zegulas (Sep 1, 2012)

win32.trojan, check your pm inbox..


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Well I would tell you an easy way out download the image reverse search image you get the answer



after uploading i got stampe as answer now what do reply bro?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

I am stuck at the clue in which you have to find the variants of an element 

I hate science Argh...


----------



## zegulas (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx, bro see your pm inbox..


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I am stuck at the clue in which you have to find the variants of an element
> 
> I hate science Argh...



Please check your inbox


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

can you inbox me also....


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

People wait for PM as it require min 60 second break in between


----------



## siddhu690 (Sep 1, 2012)

Stuck on the third one


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone did the variant element answer?


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Anyone did the variant element answer?



trying that only..


----------



## siddhu690 (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> anyone did the variant element answer?



if there is any hint that u can give  on 3 rd clue


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

I hate chemistry! D: Got till the car one, searching for smartphone! :/


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

3rd clue is which one
pardon english in hurry


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

how do you enter the ans to 3rd ques?.......m pretty sure its right but it ain't working :\


----------



## siddhu690 (Sep 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 3rd clue is which one
> pardon english in hurry



elephant video yester year canadian rockstar


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

@mohityadavx 3rd clue is d one involving video,number and elephant


----------



## prahlad7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Somebody help me with the second one!! :O plzzz


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

> @mohityadavx 3rd clue is d one involving video,number and elephant





Spoiler



bryan adams song
jim carry movie


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys, common sense says that answer to the 3rd question is a number! :/ Don't try long sentences...


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

@mohityadavx
thnx!!!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

If anyone find variant of that element Plz leave a clue as magazine clue is useless all my Digit are at home and m at college :/

I hate this I hate this
I cant find any variant of that element 
I tried everything isotope, isotone and other stuff I dont know what they mean and what they are



akshit_gupta93 said:


> @mohityadavx
> thnx!!!



Welcome


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

@mohityadavx
check ur inbox sent u a hint for the variant one


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh dear! It's begin!!

I think I will need all my knowledge gained throughout my life to solve this CTC!! 

But the grey cells of my brain are enjoying it!!


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

anybody got variant answer ??

waiting for some hint....


----------



## prahlad7 (Sep 1, 2012)

guys.. please help me with the second one!!


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

I have one doubt, the question says there are 2 variations, and the answer in the other one. But we don't know the first one, so how can we search for other one? Also there doesn't seems to be variations for the element...

EDIT: Also its not fair! Not everyone here has a copy of Digit! >.<


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

digit team do reply for some hint not getting the variant one...



mohityadavx said:


> If anyone find variant of that element Plz leave a clue as magazine clue is useless all my Digit are at home and m at college :/
> 
> I hate this I hate this
> I cant find any variant of that element
> ...




where you have gone bro no reply????


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2012)

@elements ions. try ions.


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

did anyone get the one involving devworx url?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

Gosh! Solved like 7-8 lvls in one go!

EDIT :Solved the devworx URL one!


----------



## zegulas (Sep 1, 2012)

Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?





This is your URL to the next clue...

did anyone get the answer to this one..???


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 1, 2012)

help needed in 3rd one thanks


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2012)

Stuck on the variations one since long!! :/
Was not good in chemistry anyway


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

any hint for the devworks one?
how do i input the ans?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

Had some doubt with the Mars rover one. What does successful actually refers to? Successful landing, or successful research till now. Also if that''s successful landing, will Mars-3 be considered? It landed and lost connection in 20 secs. Please reply anybody! :/


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 1, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Had some doubt with the Mars rover one. What does successful actually refers to? Successful landing, or successful research till now. Also if that''s successful landing, will Mars-3 be considered? It landed and lost connection in 20 secs. Please reply anybody! :/




successful means successfully landed...getting answers for mine more then 200 but none works


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

pravin3 said:


> digit team do reply for some hint not getting the variant one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had gone for dinner man in college so cant miss the timings


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

pravin3 said:


> successful means successfully landed...getting answers for mine more then 200 but none works


And what about the case of Mars-3? And also you aren't on that question even! How could you clarify my doubts?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 1, 2012)

guys help needed for 3rd clue Please!!! pm me if u know something thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 1, 2012)

Somehow completed the Movie-song thing.
Now the going is geting hard :sly:


----------



## auro (Sep 1, 2012)

add the previous 4 numbers brings me back to the number of "e"s in the sentence. Where should I go?


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 1, 2012)

@auro u are doing the no. of e's question wrong that y its repeating


----------



## AKP (Sep 1, 2012)

devworx clue anyone?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Reached variations one in one go..
now trying to solve this one


----------



## AKP (Sep 1, 2012)

Ha!! devworx was epic!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 1, 2012)

help me with third question answer and i will tell you help you in fourth one..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 1, 2012)

AKP check ur pm


----------



## auro (Sep 1, 2012)

akshit_gupta93 said:


> @auro u are doing the no. of e's question wrong that y its repeating



thanks. got it


----------



## hohoho (Sep 1, 2012)

AKP said:


> Ha!! devworx was epic!!



wats the ans????????????


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 1, 2012)

whats third's answer?
pls reply!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

any hint for devworx 
studying Law doubt will be able to do coding things


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 1, 2012)

plz help with the variation one


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Anybody did the mars one ?


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 1, 2012)

can anyone help me with "Add the previous four numbers" I am stuck in a loop.
atleast tell me from where to exit the loop(from first question of loop or last one which is pointing to first of loop.)


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 1, 2012)

Still struck on mars one! :/
@anil There's no loop, you are entering the no. wrong.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 1, 2012)

needed help in mars one!!
Thank you..


----------



## nssapamcha (Sep 1, 2012)

Stuck on the mars one should we take should we take the "m" for mars pathfinder or the "p" some of them has prefix mars ........any hints?????


----------



## aaruni (Sep 1, 2012)

still stuck on the first clue....  some one help!!!

just got it!

what are you supposed to do on the next thing? there is an image asking me to stare until I am "old"...


----------



## chiragjain22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Completed First checkpoint but damn forgot to add registration name while sending. So sent a new one with registration name. I hope they don't kick me off this contest for this silly mistake XD


----------



## AKP (Sep 1, 2012)

Mars I can't think of any brands using the letters!! 
Anyone past that?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone cracked the GTA thing


----------



## algometrix (Sep 1, 2012)

need help with the devworx question. plz help!!


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 1, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> @anil There's no loop, you are entering the no. wrong.



am I entering wrong number as answer or is it in wrong format??


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reached checkpoint 1 
Anybody else?


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 1, 2012)

anil.cool17 said:


> am I entering wrong number as answer or is it in wrong format??



got it!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 1, 2012)

need help with the canadian rockstar one...


----------



## AKP (Sep 1, 2012)

@mohityadavx: mind to share a clue for mars?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 1, 2012)

AKP said:


> @mohityadavx: mind to share a clue for mars?


4 letter company with double S


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 2, 2012)

any hints for devworx??
do we need to find that utl on devworx site and put it on answer page?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 2, 2012)

help pls? canadain rockstar one....


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 2, 2012)

staticsid said:


> No don't worry the first leg is entirely online



That means after checkpoint 1 uses Digit Mag?
If thats the case for the sake of your subscriber you shouldnt start it before 10th of this month Just a humble suggestion


----------



## hohoho (Sep 2, 2012)

check point 1 done


----------



## aaruni (Sep 2, 2012)

anybody? help with the movie-song one.....


----------



## tusharvikky (Sep 2, 2012)

Any Help on Mars Rover question??


----------



## AKP (Sep 2, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 4 letter company with double S



Thanks but not helping. Maybe i'm missing out just the answer.


----------



## adiiaditya (Sep 2, 2012)

Plz help needed in this What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one? [Hint: It was used in the headline of one of the stories in Digit]


----------



## viveksj (Sep 2, 2012)

any help with malayalam one


----------



## chiragjain22 (Sep 2, 2012)

viveksj said:


> any help with malayalam one



just think whats common between both of those words


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Finally Check Point 1


----------



## sygeek (Sep 2, 2012)

reached checkpoint 1.


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 2, 2012)

Stuck on devworx...........any hint/help????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2012)

What's the image code ?


----------



## arjun_g (Sep 2, 2012)

Got stuck in the variations question. Can anybody help me out


----------



## adiiaditya (Sep 2, 2012)

Stuck on devworx...........any hint/help????


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 2, 2012)

Checkpoint 1 reached!  Just wishing all this ends before my Half Yearly exams! :O


----------



## adiiaditya (Sep 2, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Checkpoint 1 reached!  Just wishing all this ends before my Half Yearly exams! :O



Plz help m stuck at devworx one...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 2, 2012)

im stuck at variations


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

@sunny and @aaruni ..check inbox ^.^
well nvm .. got it


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 2, 2012)

What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?help guys and ill help u with mars question


----------



## adiiaditya (Sep 2, 2012)

Plz help m stuck at devworx one...



Achuth said:


> @sunny and @aaruni ..check inbox ^.^
> well nvm .. got it



Plz help m stuck at devworx one...


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

now stuck in that maths part..


----------



## eagle (Sep 2, 2012)

stuck in the second variation... sombody plz help..


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 2, 2012)

For the devworx one, try rethinking the question. Take a look at devworx site! And about the variation, the element has only 2 stable isotopes! 'nuff said.


----------



## viveksj (Sep 2, 2012)

hi how to check who reched checkpoint 1st


----------



## chiragjain22 (Sep 2, 2012)

^ thr is no way to check how many users have reached checkpoint1


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

now stuck in  a loop. someone pls help


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 2, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> For the devworx one, try rethinking the question. Take a look at devworx site!


Thanks for hint, was really easy actually!!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

anil.cool17 said:


> Thanks for hint, was really easy actually!!



check inbox


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 2, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 4 letter company with double S



There is only one brand but it is not working for me, do we need to add something else with this brand name?


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone got hint for the audio brand?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Sep 2, 2012)

Not getting the audio Brand


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 2, 2012)

GTA question:
Found the radio station and the word in youtube video, but don't have that game installed.
which timestamp they are looking for?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

got the fm station and the word  searching for the timestamp


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Sep 2, 2012)

Cracked GTA one !


----------



## codypunk (Sep 2, 2012)

got the answer for warm up but it says "Not even close, try something else". Tried many times. humph  please tell me how to answer it


----------



## Achuth (Sep 2, 2012)

reached Checkpoint 1


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Sep 2, 2012)

How to see how many people reached the Checkpoint ??


----------



## anil.cool17 (Sep 2, 2012)

Checkpoint 1!!
waiting for next friday.


----------



## codypunk (Sep 2, 2012)

As i'm new to this contest please someone tell me how to reply to the warm up. i've the answer but it always says NOT EVEN CLOSE  TRY SOMETHING ELSE. Also i've not received the magazine of this month. Do i need the magazine for the contest Plleeeeeeaaaase help


----------



## onlyabhi (Sep 2, 2012)

Forgot to update... reached Checkpoint 1 yesterday night.. thanks people.. it was fun to play this game again after such a long time...
for those who have not yet got the September issue, you are not missing any clues as all the levels till now are online and do not need magazine...


----------



## eagle (Sep 2, 2012)

couldn't get the second variation.. plz help..


----------



## karanD (Sep 2, 2012)

plz guys help me with the second variation thing..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 2, 2012)

karanD said:


> plz guys help me with the second variation thing..


think more buddy.. use wiki to search the types of wat u found nd u will easily get ur answer


----------



## karanD (Sep 2, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> think more buddy.. use wiki to search the types of wat u found nd u will easily get ur answer



is it used in smartphones or a whole different type used for other applications??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 2, 2012)

karanD said:


> is it used in smartphones or a whole different type used for other applications??


just like water has variations lyk distilled and mineral similarly ur ans also has variations.. google it nd u r through..


----------



## saikishore41 (Sep 2, 2012)

i got stucked in the first clue,i got the answer but it is showing not even closer..i am a newbie..plz help me


----------



## ashrj (Sep 2, 2012)

How exactly are you supposed to answer the warm-up ? The reference is obvious.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

guyz.. for devworx.. 
is answer a complete url or any part of url??


----------



## codypunk (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone please tell me how to answer the warm up. Do we have to paste the url in the address box? After registration what do I have to do?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Someone please tell me how to answer the warm up. Do we have to paste the url in the address box? After registration what do I have to do?



Yes, just "paste" the answer in URL to form the URL to next question.


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 2, 2012)

Help for the second please


----------



## codypunk (Sep 2, 2012)

can you help me for the second one. It simply says stare till you are 'old' and i cannot do that


----------



## agoogler (Sep 2, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> 4 letter company with double S



I know the company name it is so easy , but when I enter it it says not even close. Do We just have to write  xyzz or xyzz audio systems or something like that ? Please help .


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 2, 2012)

All done but what to do when it says add previous four nos""Which nos to add" Added and getting the result same as one previous post nos.Is it the same??

Epic to Epic What was it??


----------



## karanD (Sep 2, 2012)

please give me a hint about the second variation thing.. im stuck there for a long time..


----------



## westbrom3001 (Sep 2, 2012)

HI Guys,

i am stuck at the java script question for last 2 hrs...someone please give me some clue on how to move ahead


----------



## sygeek (Sep 2, 2012)

westbrom3001 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> i am stuck at the java script question for last 2 hrs...someone please give me some clue on how to move ahead


use your browser's address bar and try looking at it again.



karanD said:


> please give me a hint about the second variation thing.. im stuck there for a long time..


wikipedia the previous answer and look at the top if you are 'confused'.


----------



## karanD (Sep 2, 2012)

please help me.. i cant think of anything.. the second variation thing is messing with my head..


----------



## Ruben (Sep 2, 2012)

Please anyone help me with the picture clue....
It says stare till you are old............


----------



## westbrom3001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi

i have checked the link which is provided...but after that i am clueless


----------



## ashrj (Sep 2, 2012)

The devworks one is awesome.. "Try rethinking the question" .. Excellent, subtle hint


----------



## eagle (Sep 2, 2012)

stil can't think of the second variation!!


----------



## ajit27 (Sep 2, 2012)

Do i have to download ..install..then play GTA for rockstar que..does anybody help me with this please


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 2, 2012)

ajit27 said:


> Do i have to download ..install..then play GTA for rockstar que..does anybody help me with this please



Exactly same problem here, cant find the song in youtube


----------



## ajit27 (Sep 2, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> Exactly same problem here, cant find the song in youtube



So dude what will we do..i dont want o play that game its such a long procedure..if u get answer tell me..any body else have answer then please help..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

ashrj said:


> The devworks one is awesome.. "Try rethinking the question" .. Excellent, subtle hint



so does this question require any sort of downloading or coding something?


----------



## kushal_f16 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am stuck at the GTA question i cannot seem to get it can anybody give a hint or something the radio station or which version of gta is this as i have never played GTA. Please HELP!!!


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 3, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> so does this question require any sort of downloading or coding something?



no coding, just, the site is devworx.in not .com


----------



## kushal_f16 (Sep 3, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> Exactly same problem here, cant find the song in youtube



did u get this


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 3, 2012)

kushal_f16 said:


> did u get this



nah.. can't find any friend who still plays GTA


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2012)

aaruni said:


> My class X mid-term starts on sept 14th
> 
> 
> CTC is always near my exams.....


Mine 11th SA1 starts from 1st oct.



zegulas said:


> okay, got it..!!


I'm faqin stuck there...any clues bro


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 3, 2012)

still stuck at devworx.......:/


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

devworx one is quite easy .you just have to go to the devworx website and the answer is right there  . the real tough one is the GTA question 



jatinrungta said:


> All done but what to do when it says add previous four nos""Which nos to add" Added and getting the result same as one previous post nos.Is it the same??
> 
> Epic to Epic What was it??


 now you are in a loop  you got an answer wrong ! 
at the "number of "e"s question "


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone provide a more definitive clue to two variation puzzle? Please.

In the second variation question, I've got the answer but cannot seem to get the format right. Please help!!


----------



## westbrom3001 (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys i am still stuck at the java script question...what do i do with the java script? how do i proceed?

got it


----------



## sourav1995 (Sep 3, 2012)

i still haven't received my magazine yet so can any1 please tell me the 1st question so i can start?
please? <urgent>


----------



## Vyom (Sep 3, 2012)

sourav1995 said:


> i still haven't received my magazine yet so can any1 please tell me the 1st question so i can start?
> please?



For the last time... You don't need magazine for the first leg of ctc.
Start here: Www.thinkdigit.com/ctc


----------



## sourav1995 (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks
sorry didnt noe


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 3, 2012)

Heck.....i found the complete transcript of all GTA ****** radio stations and there's no reference to hundred ***** **** . Any clues folks?


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

Dream dreams no one else can see...this is the second instruction right??
but how to apply it number 23??

Dream dreams no one else can see...this is the second instruction right??
but how to apply it number 23??pls sumbody helpp!!!!!


----------



## westbrom3001 (Sep 3, 2012)

stuck at the malayalam and nitin question...any hints?


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> Heck.....i found the complete transcript of all GTA ****** radio stations and there's no reference to hundred ***** **** . Any clues folks?



Hey dude pls help me with the problem of canadian rockstar and the number....i found out the clues but do not know how to relate them..



westbrom3001 said:


> stuck at the malayalam and nitin question...any hints?


hey dude pls help me with the problem of canadian rockstar and the number....i found out the clues but do not know how to relate them..


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 3, 2012)

Checkpoint 1 !!!!


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

ashrj said:


> How exactly are you supposed to answer the warm-up ? The reference is obvious.



Save the image and do image search with Google


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 3, 2012)

@Ruben.....the video has some instructions....apply the second distinct(not repeated) instruction to the number


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

HELP!!! Canadian rockstar ??? know its bryan adams song jim carrey movie but some how missing it PM Please


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Save the image and do image search with Google


What about the third how to relate the number and the sentence??pls help



harshk360_me said:


> @Ruben.....the video has some instructions....apply the second distinct(not repeated) instruction to the number



Dream dreams no one else can see...is this not the instruction???
telling yes or no will do!!!



harshk360_me said:


> @Ruben.....the video has some instructions....apply the second distinct(not repeated) instruction to the number


I got the answer...thanks!!


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

Ruben said:


> What about the third how to relate the number and the sentence??pls help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks got it my self... thanks


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

any help needed ? pm me


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> No thanks got it my self... thanks


i also got the fourth one..
but need help with the fifth..what about you??


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

has progressed to "previous four numbers, what do you get?" but stuck, its repeating to old one...

Solved!! im counting the "e"'s wrong.. .now which jscript


----------



## GreatDharmatma (Sep 3, 2012)

Can anyone please help me regarding the second image clue. It says I have to stare at it until I get 'old'.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

@greatdj reverse image search


----------



## GreatDharmatma (Sep 3, 2012)

Achuth said:


> @greatdj reverse image search



Ah! I was going about it in a wrong way. Thanks a lot.


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

Reached Checkpoint!!! Come back here on the 7th of September 18:00 Hrs for the next set of clues


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Reached Checkpoint!!! Come back here on the 7th of September 18:00 Hrs for the next set of clues


Hey care to help me with the the second variation one??



GreatDjarmatma said:


> Can anyone please help me regarding the second image clue. It says I have to stare at it until I get 'old'.



There is a word in the picture...try to find it.....its related with "old"(meaning wise)


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

@Ruben PM me for any help


----------



## Ruben (Sep 3, 2012)

Achuth said:


> @greatdj reverse image search



Hey will you help me with the the second variation one??


----------



## Mr.V (Sep 3, 2012)

I am stuck on the first question still1 :O


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 3, 2012)

Ruben said:


> Hey care to help me with the the second variation one??



as said its one of the title for an article in digit...  Google "The term was coined in 1833 by Jöns Jacob Berzelius, although his definition of a **** was quite different from the modern definition.


----------



## staticsid (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like lots of people are stuck in one place...

*Big hint for the GTA one: You need to find an hour long YouTube video.*


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 3, 2012)

@Staticsid - Seeing your pic brought back memories of CTC III. I hope its even more crazy this time round!!



> Looks like lots of people are stuck in one place...
> 
> Big hint for the GTA one: You need to find an hour long YouTube video.



Another clue - The page with the pic gives a big clue in screaming letters !!!!

OFF TOPIC:- 

To CTC veterans, anybody remember the green digit logo from the previous year. No one was able to crack it. Perhaps now the mods can tell us what was the clue in it. Or was it plain faulty??


----------



## Bytebolt (Sep 3, 2012)

Achuth said:


> @sunny and @aaruni ..check inbox ^.^
> well nvm .. got it



hi plz help me too for 3rd one !


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> OFF TOPIC:-
> 
> To CTC veterans, anybody remember the green digit logo from the previous year. No one was able to crack it. Perhaps now the mods can tell us what was the clue in it. Or was it plain faulty??



which one?? 



Bytebolt said:


> hi plz help me too for 3rd one !


 pm me


----------



## Bytebolt (Sep 3, 2012)

plz somebody help me with 3rd one . I will help you too !!!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 3, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Looks like lots of people are stuck in one place...
> 
> *Big hint for the GTA one: You need to find an hour long YouTube video.*


the "full version!!!" video


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 3, 2012)

Mars PLease



mohityadavx said:


> 4 letter company with double S



Are the double S in a line or what? Is it just 4 letters??


----------



## sygeek (Sep 3, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Mars PLease
> 
> 
> 
> Are the double S in a line or what? Is it just 4 letters??


cross check with a site which sells audio products.

Request: Can digit team please make the board game available in html format as well? My phone doesn't support pdf.


----------



## ashrj (Sep 3, 2012)

None at all..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2012)

C'mon guyz I'm faqin stuck at first clue...WTH?


----------



## sourav1995 (Sep 3, 2012)

hell m still stuck at the 2nd variation
ny more help about it?

@pratyush-try searching with the stuff thats given

~nvm got it


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?

This is your URL to the next clue...

Any hint guys?? ive tried every possible answer


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 3, 2012)

plzzzz help me wid this...

Well, you've managed to get this far, but now for some math.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?
> 
> This is your URL to the next clue...
> 
> Any hint guys?? ive tried every possible answer


LOOOOOPPP  you're entering the wrong answer at the "number of Es question" . check your answer and try again 



suyog33 said:


> plzzzz help me wid this...
> 
> Well, you've managed to get this far, but now for some math.



Maths one is kinda easy once you figure out how 77 is written


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 3, 2012)

Checkpoint 1 accomplished


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 3, 2012)

ny hint for audio brand


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Achuth thanks a million bro! now im stuck in devworks can u help me??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2012)

FAQ MAN still on first...


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 3, 2012)

plz help me with mars (audio brand) question


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Achuth thanks a million bro! now im stuck in devworks can u help me??



just rethink the question , go to the devworx site  you'll find the answer.


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 3, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> plz help me with mars (audio brand) question



Try getting some help on wikipedia!!!


----------



## saras (Sep 3, 2012)

stuck on third clue... some body help me....

stuck on third clue... some body help me....


----------



## ankitart (Sep 3, 2012)

Please help me in third clue...stuck here..

not able to solve this..


----------



## krish514 (Sep 4, 2012)

ankitart said:


> Please help me in third clue...stuck here..
> 
> not able to solve this..



cannot solve first one how to post answers


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 4, 2012)

Achuth said:


> @sunny and @aaruni ..check inbox ^.^
> well nvm .. got it



Plzz help with third clue about Canadian Singer and Actor...


----------



## krish514 (Sep 4, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Checkpoint 1 accomplished



But how to post answers


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 4, 2012)

priyankgupta said:


> Try getting some help on wikipedia!!!



no yaar 
m not getting this mars one .. some more hints plzzz


----------



## nithishr (Sep 4, 2012)

Stuck with the audio brand.. I think I have the answer but its not getting accepted & I cant think of any other answer... Somebody please help

Got it finally.. sudden brain wave


----------



## ankitart (Sep 4, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> HELP!!! Canadian rockstar ??? know its bryan adams song jim carrey movie but some how missing it PM Please



Even i reached here but not able to connect this..

*The story captivates Walter: he dreams it, he notices aspects of his life that can be rendered by "23," he searches for the author, he stays in the hotel (in room 23)*

Any help from this??


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> Can someone provide a more definitive clue to two variation puzzle? Please.
> 
> In the second variation question, I've got the answer but cannot seem to get the format right. Please help!!



 help wats the answer


----------



## nithishr (Sep 4, 2012)

@amansrivastava & @ankitart watching the video will help u..


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> Can someone provide a more definitive clue to two variation puzzle? Please.
> 
> In the second variation question, I've got the answer but cannot seem to get the format right. Please help!!



 help wats the answer



harshk360_me said:


> Can someone provide a more definitive clue to two variation puzzle? Please.
> 
> In the second variation question, I've got the answer but cannot seem to get the format right. Please help!!



dude wats the answer .. me searching for long time .. help ..


----------



## ankitart (Sep 4, 2012)

nithishr said:


> @amansrivastava & @ankitart watching the video will help u..



Yeah i watched that carefully..but couldn't find connection between 23 and black..

now atleast reply..


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?

This is your URL to the next clue...

wats answer fr dis .. entering loop ... ???


----------



## nithishr (Sep 4, 2012)

there are instructions to the viewer in the video. Just read the clue given in the question n follow the instruction.. u will get it..

Btw Reached Checkpoint 1.. Wont be able to check out the next leg on 7th though... Hoping that I wont be 2 late for the next leg..


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

help help help 

add previous 4 numbers ..

whats the answer fr dis . please sm1 help ..


----------



## ankitart (Sep 4, 2012)

amansrivastava said:


> Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?
> 
> This is your URL to the next clue...
> 
> wats answer fr dis .. entering loop ... ???



Still not able to connect...any other hint to solve this one..

Stuck here since long time..


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

Since many people are asking for hints again and again, I have congregated all the hints until checkpoint 1 for easy viewing. Make sure to only use it when you're really clueless, otherwise you're just eliminating the fun and challenge from the contest.



Spoiler




Use google reverse image search. A famous movie was based on his life recently.
Again, use google reverse image search.
Big hint: The singer is Bryan Adams and the actor is Jim Carrey. [1] [2]

Open up your smartphone and you'll find something inside which it runs on. What is it made of?
Wikipedia the (full) previous answer and look at the top if you are *confused*.
77 (base 10) = 2212 (base 3), so similarly..
Don't forgot to put your answer in the blank again and count accordingly.
Find the devworkx website URL. If the ctc was a page inside this website, what would its link be? (again as the clue says, don't forget the .html)
Click the link, easy peesy
Use your browser's address bar and check the link again! [1]
Cross check from a site which sell audio products. The most relevant one is your answer. [1]
Quoting staticsid, "You need to find an hour long YouTube (full version!!!) video.". [1]
Steve jobs died on october. Google up a list of famous people who died on that date (associated with technology).
The words are pronounced same, even if you read it backwards. There is a term for this phenomenon.




If you need further help, post here, *don't PM me*, I will not give you the answer. I'll also add link to posts where people ask for further help according to each clue, beside the clue itself.

If digit finds it to be a dead giveaway for the contest, you guys can delete it.


----------



## ankitart (Sep 4, 2012)

@sygeek 

For 3rd one,

I know that i have to find connection between "Dreams dreams no one can see" of Bryan Adams and The number 23 of Jim carrey..


But couldn't Succeed in finding relation between these....Trying since long time..


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

ankitart said:


> @sygeek
> 
> For 3rd one,
> 
> ...


Use the number 23 and apply it to the 2nd instruction (i.e. 3rd instruction because first 2 are repeated)


----------



## ankitart (Sep 4, 2012)

Here i Tried all combination of third letter in 2nd instruction and whole instruction with 23..

but not working...now fed up..


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

wats the answer fr jscript one ... help ...


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

ankitart said:


> Here i Tried all combination of third letter in 2nd instruction and whole instruction with 23..
> 
> but not working...now fed up..


Don't literally apply it. Replace 23 with the number in the instruction.


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 4, 2012)

@sygeek    help with the java script one pleese...

sm1 please help with java script one .........................

help with tha jscript one      HELP HELP

help with tha jscript one      HELP HELP

u knw ans fr jscrpit ??



sygeek said:


> Don't literally apply it. Replace 23 with the number in the instruction.



help man jcript


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

amansrivastava said:


> @sygeek    help with the java script one pleese...
> 
> sm1 please help with java script one .........................
> 
> ...


put the code in your browser's address bar, press enter and see ther code again. 

Use your brain now, no one is going to be spoonfeeding you.


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 4, 2012)

hundred degree day...  nybody shorten tht video.... 5 to 10 mins timespan... plzzz

I cant catch hundred degree day in tht video
 can u tell me timestaps or hint... plzzz


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> hundred degree day...  nybody shorten tht video.... 5 to 10 mins timespan... plzzz
> 
> I cant catch hundred degree day in tht video
> can u tell me timestaps or hint... plzzz


you were quite close, watch for at least 15 mins.


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> you were quite close, watch for at least 15 mins.



thanks


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 4, 2012)

finally solved javascript aka devworks question thanks guys!! anyone plz tell me the *big hint* to mars one plz thank you


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally Reached to checkpoint 1


----------



## GreatDharmatma (Sep 4, 2012)

*Finally Reached the Checkpoint!*

Just managed to reach the first checkpoint and its a huge relief. Cannot wait for 7th September for the next set of clues to appear.

If anyone has any problem with any of the clues in any step, feel free to send me a PM or an E-Mail. I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Sep 4, 2012)

reached the checkpoint. now passing time with klueless. anyone here playing kluless 7?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 4, 2012)

im stuck at mars one help guys!!
Any clue or hint is really helpful guys thank you


----------



## Achuth (Sep 4, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> *Name all successful Mars rovers till date? Combine their respective first letters, rearrange their order, and replace one letter with any other letter to come up with a popular audio brand name. That's your next page.*
> Any clue or hint is really helpful guys thank you



dont paste whole clues here  
well the hint .. check wikipedia


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 4, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> @Ruben PM me for any help



Pllzz can anyone give me hint for javascript problem i am not able to do it...


----------



## Achuth (Sep 4, 2012)

aschauhan0902 said:


> Pllzz can anyone give me hint for javascript problem i am not able to do it...



check inbox


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 4, 2012)

finally reached  Checkpoint 1..


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Checkpoint 1 Accomplished


----------



## rohanz (Sep 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Since many people are asking for hints again and again, I have congregated all the hints until checkpoint 1 for easy viewing. Make sure to only use it when you're really clueless, otherwise you're just eliminating the fun and challenge from the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TMI for the 1st, 2nd, and 14th questions!!


----------



## codypunk (Sep 4, 2012)

please give me some more hints on how to solve the mars rover one

Hah! Solved the mars rover one


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

rohanz said:


> TMI for the 1st, 2nd, and 14th questions!!


those hints were already posted here before.


----------



## codypunk (Sep 4, 2012)

Slashed the GTA 4. It was very easy. Well, after solving the code, it seems it was very easy.


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 4, 2012)

@ All - 

Last time around we had a lot of fun.... and though we all got desperate at some point of time or other, people generally had the discretion not to post entire clues or flood posts for clue requests. These small things make the game more competitive and enjoyable. I hope we can abide by them now too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

dafaq...Still Stuck on first one....
Help me guyzz...


----------



## codypunk (Sep 4, 2012)

Yahooo!!!! Received my copy of Digit and reached checkpoint 1. That's called cherry on top of cake.                    

"Come back here on the 7th of September 18:00 Hrs for the next set of clues" Hmm..


----------



## hawx (Sep 4, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Since many people are asking for hints again and again, I have congregated all the hints until checkpoint 1 for easy viewing. Make sure to only use it when you're really clueless, otherwise you're just eliminating the fun and challenge from the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u mail me on how to solve the number of e's in a sentence...i tried it every possible way...mail it to me on my mail id


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well Do I need to find movie and watch it in 2nd clue.....I'm on GPRS now...



sygeek said:


> Don't literally apply it. Replace 23 with the number in the instruction.


Seriously I'm cracked cracking that thing..


----------



## s1renlord (Sep 4, 2012)

Well me two , the 3rd one , somebody please help me on applying the clue


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

s1renlord said:


> Well me two , the 3rd one , somebody please help me on applying the clue


Well I'm too in same boat..


----------



## chunmun98 (Sep 4, 2012)

Plz help me with the 3rd one plz gyzz plzz


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well Do I need to find movie and watch it in 2nd clue.....I'm on GPRS now...
> 
> 
> Seriously I'm cracked cracking that thing..


you need to watch the video, and find the relevant movie, you'll understand when you see it.



hawx said:


> can u mail me on how to solve the number of e's in a sentence...i tried it every possible way...mail it to me on my mail id


no, you didn't. Use words not numerals, and fill them in the blanks and count the number of e's again.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

chunmun98 said:


> Plz help me with the 3rd one plz gyzz plzz


M stuck there...


----------



## azharz (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> dafaq...Still Stuck on first one....
> Help me guyzz...




 Oh so bad 

Ok a very very very very big hint, it is from an 201- movie you have to just find it out and you will get your answer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

azharz said:


> Oh so bad
> 
> Ok a very very very very big hint, it is from an 201- movie you have to just find it out and you will get your answer.


Well ..now stuck @ 3rd one..


----------



## jigs (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally Made it to Check Point 1. 
Thank you everyone for the hints.


----------



## s1renlord (Sep 4, 2012)

In the 3rd one do we have to digitize the instruction


----------



## azharz (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well ..now stuck @ 3rd one..



Very big hint: The song is by Bryan Adams and the Actor is Jim carrey which is his first thriller movie.


----------



## s1renlord (Sep 4, 2012)

I already know about the song and the movie but how to relate them , what does the second instruction exactly mean the 2nd letter/line/verse ?


----------



## joe (Sep 4, 2012)

codypunk said:


> please give me some more hints on how to solve the mars rover one
> 
> Hah! Solved the mars rover one





hey, plz help me for the 4letter audio brand name. i am stuck in here for 12 hours.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2012)

Some people just want to be spoonfed . We are not going to tell you every little detail. You've to figure it out yourself, that's the point of this contest, "crack the code".


----------



## staticsid (Sep 5, 2012)

joe said:


> hey, plz help me for the 4letter audio brand name. i am stuck in here for 12 hours.



The C changes to a similar sounding consonant ! 

Can't get simpler than this


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 5, 2012)

sygeek why did you post the spoiler?? i mean you just spoiled the fun... now who dosen't know about the 14th one...


----------



## vai0 (Sep 5, 2012)

checkpoint 1


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 5, 2012)

for 3rd i am done trying adding and subtracting both but not getting the answer. tried writing the answer as number or words but dosent work. Help


----------



## sygeek (Sep 5, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> sygeek why did you post the spoiler?? i mean you just spoiled the fun... now who dosen't know about the 14th one...


I didn't spoil the fun. Those who are stuck for a long time can check the extra hints according to the clue, it's your choice. No one is forcing you to read the hints clearly marked as a spoiler .

People were gonna ask it anyway, I've just put together a list.


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 5, 2012)

Checkpoint 1 DONE YEAH


----------



## joe (Sep 5, 2012)

staticsid said:


> The C changes to a similar sounding consonant !
> 
> Can't get simpler than this




I already guess the name, but it did not work in ( thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/XXXX.html). How should i put the name for the next clue ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 5, 2012)

for the third clue[Canadian Rockstar]..
listen to the whole song and play the game.. maybe it can help?


----------



## Neo (Sep 5, 2012)

And I have still not received my mag. FML.


----------



## the.dark.knight (Sep 5, 2012)

can you please give the url of the video or the title ? I'm stuck here since yesterday !! please !!


----------



## KDroid (Sep 5, 2012)

Neo said:


> And I have still not received my mag. FML.



Dude, the first leg is completely Online if I am not wrong.


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am stuck in javascript problem for more than 18 hrs...
I have tried all things as far as I know bt I couldn't get how to find the answer..
I have pasted the code in my address bar bt it is not showing anything...
Can anyone help plzzz?????


Finally Cracked the javascript one & reached Checkpoint 1....
thanxxx Achuth for ur help...


----------



## scary_deeps (Sep 5, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Reached checkpoint 1
> Anybody else?






Hey mohit please help me with the variation one....please bro please help me


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 5, 2012)

hey , which company is it? i mean the company which sells audio products and is only 4 lettered....... if somebody can please help me by telling which <b>letter</b> to replace in mars rovers questions


----------



## scary_deeps (Sep 5, 2012)

Please anyone help me with the variation one..


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Sep 5, 2012)

I Found the song name and the number .. How do i relate them ?

Got it .Nvm


----------



## toogood (Sep 5, 2012)

aschauhan0902 said:


> I am stuck in javascript problem for more than 18 hrs...
> I have tried all things as far as I know bt I couldn't get how to find the answer..
> I have pasted the code in my address bar bt it is not showing anything...
> Can anyone help plzzz?????
> ...




gta clue... got the video... what am i listening for? music or the adverts?


----------



## N'droid (Sep 5, 2012)

Somebody pls help me with the jscript one .
I dont see anything especial in my opera mb brwsr 
on clicking the link . Its frustrating !!


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll need magazine for the second leg .The first leg is completely online


----------



## toogood (Sep 5, 2012)

N'droid said:


> Somebody pls help me with the jscript one .
> I dont see anything especial in my opera mb brwsr
> on clicking the link . Its frustrating !!



you'll need a pc... i dont suppose you can so this js clue over any phone... get a pc and it'll be a breeze


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Sep 5, 2012)

codypunk said:


> As i'm new to this contest please someone tell me how to reply to the warm up. i've the answer but it always says NOT EVEN CLOSE  TRY SOMETHING ELSE. Also i've not received the magazine of this month. Do i need the magazine for the contest Plleeeeeeaaaase help




You'll need magazine for the second leg .The first leg is completely online


----------



## N'droid (Sep 5, 2012)

aschauhan0902 said:


> I am stuck in javascript problem for more than 18 hrs...
> I have tried all things as far as I know bt I couldn't get how to find the answer..
> I have pasted the code in my address bar bt it is not showing anything...
> Can anyone help plzzz?????
> ...



Help me out in the same plss.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

scary_deeps said:


> Please anyone help me with the variation one..


is it second one??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 5, 2012)

scary_deeps said:


> Hey mohit please help me with the variation one....please bro please help me





the.dark.knight said:


> can you please give the url of the video or the title ? I'm stuck here since yesterday !! please !!





scary_deeps said:


> Please anyone help me with the variation one..





toogood said:


> gta clue... got the video... what am i listening for? music or the adverts?



All the clues are on previous posts! 
Look and read carefully


----------



## shimon.das (Sep 5, 2012)

what's the <snip> variant?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 6, 2012)

stuck on the same one..


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> stuck on the same one..


Hey can anybody help me in Second clue ?>>


----------



## aaruni (Sep 6, 2012)

Jatin Kumar said:


> Hey can anybody help me in Second clue ?>>


The photo one?


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> The photo one?



yes the one u will stare it till ur old...can u give me some clue pls


----------



## aaruni (Sep 6, 2012)

there is some word hidden in the photo. type the word in the thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/<answer>.html format...


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> there is some word hidden in the photo. type the word in the thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/<answer>.html format...



ok thanx a lot...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

@variant
connect polythene and elastomers
or like plastic bags and dna


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 6, 2012)

In the 2nd question, is the "old" word a clue?? I found the image but could not get correct answer.. How long can a answer be? any limitation like no spaces or caplock ?

got the 2nd answer  got stuck on 3rd Q

answer for candian rockstar?


----------



## ankith (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey.. cn NY1 plz help me with that add previous 4 no.?? ques..?? 4th clue..?? i m stuck at tht.. frm long tym.. !!!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 6, 2012)

ankith said:


> Hey.. cn NY1 plz help me with that add previous 4 no.?? ques..?? 4th clue..?? i m stuck at tht.. frm long tym.. !!!



please see the previous pages of this thread. this question's been answered soo many times..


----------



## toogood (Sep 6, 2012)

Just to be clear, I have to buy the september issue to continue after checkpoint1...
Yeah! Completed it yesterday! Thanks everyone


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 6, 2012)

anyone stuck with the GTA clue?
PM me..


----------



## koolent (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn, my newspaper vendor sold his shop and now I am not getting any issues of digit 

Damn, my newspaper vendor sold his shop and now I am not getting any issues of digit


----------



## Neo (Sep 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> Damn, my newspaper vendor sold his shop and now I am not getting any issues of digit


Thats sad.
But there are other shops as well and you can always order online.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

^I always order online...with promo codes..


----------



## sj2202 (Sep 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> anyone stuck with the GTA clue?
> PM me..



Check your PM


----------



## rmalten (Sep 6, 2012)

Help needed for JS problem..
I tried pasting JS code on browser's address bar but nothing happened..
Anyone help me..?


----------



## vai0 (Sep 6, 2012)

rmalten said:


> Help needed for JS problem..
> I tried pasting JS code on browser's address bar but nothing happened..
> Anyone help me..?



sure u r using google..... now look at d whole page..closely....

hi all.. if u r stuck anywhere... plz plz go thru the pages of this thread repeatedly :d


----------



## toogood (Sep 6, 2012)

vai0 said:


> sure u r using google..... now look at d whole page..closely....
> 
> hi all.. if u r stuck anywhere... plz plz go thru the pages of this thread repeatedly :d


you have to have previous knowledge of js to try it..... searching for it would confuse you... after trying all those " javascrpt=1+1" something in the browser and nothing happens... 
look deeper


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my Favourite Tech Mag today from local mag store. *Thank you* Digit for such wonderful knowledge u share with us


----------



## joe (Sep 6, 2012)

vai0 said:


> checkpoint 1



Hey, plz help i am stuck in the audio brand name. i guess it is <snip> link dose not work. Any guess how to put the ans.


----------



## natrajkadur (Sep 6, 2012)

i know the answer to the first warm up question but any combinations is giving me whoops.html
I tried my entering 
Crack the Code 
Digit answer.html 
Crack the Code 
Digit Answer.html 
Crack the Code 
Crack the Code 


Have they stopped taking the answer for the first one? I got my issue just now


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

@joe, start over in trying to answer that question, you are very close to the answer


----------



## etaha (Sep 6, 2012)

hey...i need help with this "Add previous 4 numbers..."
Anybody got a clue...what numbers? tried numbers from previous answers..no luck


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 6, 2012)

etaha said:


> hey...i need help with this "Add previous 4 numbers..."
> Anybody got a clue...what numbers? tried numbers from previous answers..no luck



You are counting the 'e's wrong


----------



## etaha (Sep 6, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> You are counting the 'e's wrong



Yeah..gotcha rite on...er r those metaphorical 'e's?


----------



## eagle (Sep 6, 2012)

checked all 4 letterd audio brand names.. stil got nothing..


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2012)

eagle said:


> checked all 4 letterd audio brand names.. stil got nothing..



Get a comprehensive list from wikipedia. Then look for the most prominent ones!
No need to try "all" the brands! 

And look at the last staticsid's post!


----------



## etaha (Sep 6, 2012)

entered the audio company's name - still not able to get through!

EDIT: never mind...got it.


----------



## N'droid (Sep 6, 2012)

etaha said:


> entered the audio company's name - still not able to get through!
> 
> EDIT: never mind...got it.



Check ur inbox.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..


----------



## N'droid (Sep 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..



Check ur inbox.


----------



## joe (Sep 6, 2012)

Anorion said:


> @joe, start over in trying to answer that question, you are very close to the answer



Thanks, after several search i got the right 4 letter ANS.


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Sep 6, 2012)

zegulas said:


> mohityadavx, bro see your pm inbox..



SOMEONE Please HELP me with the last one !!!........................... I mean the Element one !!!! I know the element but it does not come !! i have tried its scientific names and everything else but no USE
 SOMe one help Meeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## joe (Sep 6, 2012)

At last got the checkpoint 1.


----------



## gokul1242 (Sep 6, 2012)

finally reached checkpoint 1


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 6, 2012)

HEy guys Im playing CTC first time, now after 2 days i got first check point, waiting for tomorrow to get next clue, tell me, to play further do i need to get Digit mag to get clues bcos @ our newspaper sand it wont get until 10th sept


----------



## Achuth (Sep 6, 2012)

me too helped a few guys  well ...happy to see many got to the first checkpoint  see you all in the race for the 2nd checkpoint .. this time maybe you'll need the mag too ;D


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still Stuck @ 3rd one   I'm not eligible to register for CTC


----------



## shimon.das (Sep 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..



Pls check ur inbox


----------



## aaruni (Sep 6, 2012)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Please check your inbox



please inbox me also...


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

inbox 


aaruni said:


> please inbox me also...


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys any help on 3rd one. I have tried adding its its 2nd instruction and substracting if its 3rd instruction but nothing. Help.. Its the video one..


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

santosh_sa said:


> Guys any help on 3rd one. I have tried adding its its 2nd instruction and substracting if its 3rd instruction but nothing. Help.. Its the video one..


its not "add"


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

Got my mag!! And its 7th!!!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Sep 7, 2012)

The next set of clues will be on the checkpoint 1 at 18:00 Hours !!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone got any cheat sheet yet??


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@ utkarsh007 
No cheat sheets in sight.

Anyone tried to hunt up clues in the mag and solve them?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> Anyone tried to hunt up clues in the mag and solve them?


 
Did that already


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@achuth - check ur PM


----------



## staticsid (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys just a few more hours to go. 

Let's help out the stragglers and try to get as many people to join the fun. After all this was just a warm up round  More fun lies ahead! 

Help people . Shamelessly give out hints! No well not that shamelessly


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

WTF am I ..   for me.. Still on 3rd one...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Guys just a few more hours to go.
> 
> Let's help out the stragglers and try to get as many people to join the fun. After all this was just a warm up round  More fun lies ahead!
> 
> Help people . Shamelessly give out hints! No well not that shamelessly



Waiting for it since sunday...
btw when will u be telling us about the 5 ppl who reached the chck pt 1 first??


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yo ..*



			You've reached checkpoint one ! If you're one of the first 5 you get some freebie from us
		
Click to expand...

*  <<I know I'm not in the list !! 

I was lol'ing in last post....


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> @ utkarsh007
> No cheat sheets in sight.
> 
> Anyone tried to hunt up clues in the mag and solve them?


I tried, however it seems it can be only done when you have another clue first, which I guess is the one going to be online. No point of trying.

For the 3rd clue, I'll just shamelessly give away the hint. You have to multiply something with the number in the video.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> Anyone got any cheat sheet yet??


Whats Chart Sheet bro.. a Nooby Question...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Whats Chart Sheet bro.. a Nooby Question...


it is some sort of hint to bypass a question or probably might be an extra hint for a ques or somethin of that sort..
the thing that is important is that it will definitely help us so we need them..
it could be in the dvd's or in the magazine or probably a link like cheat.html.. so jus keep your eye's open


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

stuck in the mag clue...seems some vital information will be given online


----------



## arush15june (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Can Any1 Give Me The answer To The 3rd ONe PLSPLSPSLPSLSPSLPSLPSLPSPLSPSLSPLSPSS


----------



## viveksj (Sep 7, 2012)

2.33 mins remainng


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

@achuth : check ur pm


----------



## green (Sep 7, 2012)

@utkarsh Are you solving the magazine clues?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

green said:


> @utkarsh Are you solving the magazine clues?


yep..


----------



## green (Sep 7, 2012)

Any progress so far?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah but now stuck at one..


----------



## green (Sep 7, 2012)

@utkarsh Check your pm!


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> yeah but now stuck at one..



heyy
did u find tht green page  where no one writes??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> heyy
> did u find tht green page  where no one writes??


yup.. nd it is not green page..
read the ques once again..

Hey StaticSid : are the links working that will guide us out from the magazine part??


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> yup.. nd it is not green page..
> read the ques once again..
> 
> Hey StaticSid : are the links working that will guide us out from the magazine part??



check your inbox


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@utkarsh007 @suyog33 - Please PM me if you have got any hint related to 'b1, d1 ** **' clue'. Thanks.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

stuck at that only.. i thnk links are not up...


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@utkarsh - did you crack it and just link not working yet or are you yet to crack it?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

i thnk i hav cracked but it redirects to whoops.html so i thnk links are down.. i may be wrong..


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

what is d1 b2 b6 d6???  hint plzz


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

no idea buddy..


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey I am trying to solve the clues given in magazine bt got stuck at the one in which you have to find something in the page by using the four codes given the magazine....
Can anyone help out me???


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

i got ans for 'b1, d1 ** **' clue' but url not working, what will we get from url anyway ( my first ctc)


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@Eutuxia - How did you solve it??? Help please


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 7, 2012)

@Eutuxia-Check ur inbox..


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> i got ans for 'b1, d1 ** **' clue' but url not working, what will we get from url anyway ( my first ctc)



what logic u apply ??
hint plzz


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@ALL - Let's try to piece together all the words in the jumble...I got 5/6. Just one left.


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> @ALL - Let's try to piece together all the words in the jumble...I got 5/6. Just one left.



me too got 5/6
but not sure abt 5th one...
PM me ur words


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> me too got 5/6
> but not sure abt 5th one...
> PM me ur words



Guys! PM me for discussion on d1 b2 ...


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> what logic u apply ??
> hint plzz



does anyone play chess here


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> does anyone play chess here



ohhhhhh


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> does anyone play chess here



**uck  thanks bro


----------



## Shane (Sep 7, 2012)

Reached Checkpoint 1 !!
onto mag cracking


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> does anyone play chess here



Thnxx bro....


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

my logic looks right but url not working im missing something, may be im putting wrong page number anyone got success with url give us clue
n anyone got idea about "A number you seek" 
pm me with anything even if it garbage


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> my logic looks right but url not working im missing something, may be im putting wrong page number anyone got success with url give us clue
> n anyone got idea about "A number you seek"
> pm me with anything even if it garbage



how'd you reach that clue ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

arush15june said:


> Hey Can Any1 Give Me The answer To The 3rd ONe PLSPLSPSLPSLSPSLPSLPSLPSPLSPSLSPLSPSS


Check ur pm ...


----------



## staticsid (Sep 7, 2012)

Keep your cards close to your chest...


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Keep your cards close to your chest...



cardsss????


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

@staticsid - I hope this time round 18:00 means 18:00 and not 19:30 

p.s - each page of my mag came out as the gluing was not done properly. Had to sort and staple them again!!!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> @staticsid - I hope this time round 18:00 means 18:00 and not 19:30



was about to post the same thing


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

10 Minutes


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

5 Minutes


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Link for the quiz? 

P.S- I've cleared 1st checkpoint.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

iaakash said:


> Link for the quiz?
> 
> P.S- I've cleared 1st checkpoint.



visit the same link after 1800hrs


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> visit the same link after 1800hrs



Oh.. 1 Minute Remaining xD


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

iaakash said:


> Link for the quiz?
> 
> P.S- I've cleared 1st checkpoint.



1 min to go  check your PM!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2012)

This is it..


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

18:00


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

what now>> and oh! i still havent got my hands on the mag... can i do without it for a while???


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

where are the clues??


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not?


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

nithing is hppening....


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

y no updates?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

got it!!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

clues are up


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

resultant words>???


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> clues are up



Where? Link please.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

iaakash said:


> Where? Link please.


same as first checkpoint


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint link...


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> same as first checkpoint




I don't understand the question


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

I too can't understand the question


----------



## adiiaditya (Sep 7, 2012)

Me toooo..


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Let the Game Begin!!


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

now what the hell is drill....?

in this case I don't...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Question trolled me


----------



## shantmath (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> same as first checkpoint


Reached checkpoint 2


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

shantmath said:


> Reached checkpoint 2



r u kidding me..


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

shantmath said:


> Reached checkpoint 2




Awesome. Any clue for First one?


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't figure out the relationship between words & these numbers...


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

drill is some work.... anyone having worked with something same in the past ctc's ???


----------



## agoogler (Sep 7, 2012)

Any hints for the first one?


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

toogood said:


> drill is some work.... anyone having worked with something same in the past ctc's ???



You know the drill : an expression meaning "you know what to do, no questions required".


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

any hints for first clue??


----------



## ruchitkank (Sep 7, 2012)

does anyone have ANY idea what the question means? why are the numbers there?! related?!!


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Sep 7, 2012)

Me too reached checkpoint 2....


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

yehhh
celphone keypad..... but how to use it in this case?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for that ^^ past the question


----------



## staticsid (Sep 7, 2012)

Skipping to the finish line may make you the victor

But doing that in CTC is like trying to climb a ladder without its rungs. 

You never know when something from the past will be asked, 

And you will slip to the ground...


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhdone

ahhhhhhhhdone


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint 2! boom


----------



## pravin3 (Sep 7, 2012)

can somebody help in first?


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint 2

digit ppl failed to design this CTC


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

you mean completed the first lef of today or all


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

Got the first one. Never knew so easy


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Skipping to the finish line may make you the victor
> 
> But doing that in CTC is like trying to climb a ladder without its rungs.
> 
> ...



you should have keep magazine clues question imdate after checkpoint 1


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

what abt second question guys any clue


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> checkpoint 2! boom


aq man..gimme hint for first clue after checkpoint 1



iaakash said:


> Got the first one. Never knew so easy


Clues plz ....


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint 2


----------



## N'droid (Sep 7, 2012)

i reached checkpoint 2 at around 6:8 or 6:9 maybe .
When did u guys reach it ? 

anyways wats next ?


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

what about the doc??


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Got first one


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

what do you mean checkpoint 2??? how many questions till then??


----------



## avrix (Sep 7, 2012)

pls help me with dead guy question.........i cant find who died in october other than steve jobs......pls


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 7, 2012)

want a hint about the second clue...


----------



## shantmath (Sep 7, 2012)

Btw guys I see that checkpoint 2 dozen't state when the next set of clues will be around. What do you guys(on checkpoint 2) see?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

@abhi dont post clues like this


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint 2

Kinda like a let-down


----------



## avrix (Sep 7, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> want a hint about the d.gpcoycjo clue...



check ur pm


----------



## Shane (Sep 7, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> yehhh
> celphone keypad..... but how to use it in this case?



thanks for the hint 

any hint second question anyone ?
who is Dr.A , is it referring to the mag ?


----------



## arush15june (Sep 7, 2012)

Guysss Can Any1 Give Me The Fifth One Cant Get The Variation!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any hint or clue 2nd one plzzz


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

Shane said:


> thanks for the hint
> 
> any hint second question anyone ?
> who is Dr.A , is it referring to the mag ?


just google :\


----------



## shantmath (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys this is BAD. How many people are actually going to solve the CTC then?


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

someone give hint for second question or at least pm me


----------



## green (Sep 7, 2012)

Solved every question!!!


----------



## z3rO (Sep 7, 2012)

reached checkpoint 2.. what's next.. and when..??


----------



## Shane (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> just google :\



Thanks dude that really helped


----------



## avrix (Sep 7, 2012)

i am stuck at d1 b2 b6 d6.................pls give clue


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 7, 2012)

can anybody help me with "palindrome" clue?


----------



## iaakash (Sep 7, 2012)

What the heck. I've got the number for Palindrome one, but I don't have magazine. How am I supposed to know the next clue?


----------



## azharz (Sep 7, 2012)

How to solve the Today's First question?, please tell


----------



## avrix (Sep 7, 2012)

i am stuck at d1 b2 b6 d6.................pls give clue

what the hell is d1 b2 b6 d6


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

2nd one is sooo easy!!
got third one too


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

Reached chck pt 2 finally ....


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

easy clues -_- .. that was poor .. dear digit  [was stuck at just 1]


----------



## z3rO (Sep 7, 2012)

avrix said:


> i am stuck at d1 b2 b6 d6.................pls give clue



ever played шахматы ..


----------



## hari1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Man I don't have the magazine. I am stuck at the clue.
Please help me


----------



## abhi24 (Sep 7, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> 2nd one is sooo easy!!




please give me hit........i am not getting


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

^SAME HERE BRO..it ain't fair...



abhijitrucks said:


> want a hint about the second clue...


y u edited b4 i saw post..


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

second one.... guys!!!! whaaaaaat!!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

> please give me hit........i am not getting


Just google it


----------



## nithishr (Sep 7, 2012)

Can somebody help with the mobile keyboard clue? Been stuck there for some time.. Have tried almost every variation of the code in the phone. but all words are giving no match.. Has it got something to do with the magazine? coz I am yet to get it..


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Can somebody help with the mobile keyboard clue? Been stuck there for some time.. Have tried almost every variation of the code in the phone. but all words are giving no match.. Has it got something to do with the magazine? coz I am yet to get it..


    Try completly different layout of your keypresses....  maybe


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

did from start to checkpoint 2 yet again


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

Guy any idea what is to do in the palindrom one,  the one you reach after you solve the facebook riddle?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

stuck @ 1st clue....


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 7, 2012)

any clue about the video song with a elephant ? , got the music video and the movie number but cant relate anything .


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

santosh_sa said:


> Guy any idea what is to do in the palindrom one,  the one you reach after you solve the facebook riddle?


just read properly 

also those who havent completed till the first checkpoint .. please . please read the prev pages for clues .. there are loads of clues there !!!


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

@Achuth its after the 1st check point. Read my question. Its after solving the facebook riddle.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

santosh_sa said:


> @Achuth its after the 1st check point. Read my question. Its after solving the facebook riddle.


well i was not talkin bout you  and i gave you a hint "read it properly"


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> well i was not talkin bout you  and i gave you a hint "read it properly"



I knw the 2 palindrom but what to do next 
@ Achuth plz check ur inbox


----------



## z3rO (Sep 7, 2012)

what after checkpoint 2.. -_-


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

LOL i had answer to 2nd check point even before 1800hrs but link was dead n no w its on i got to checkpoint 2


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 7, 2012)

*mars rover*

any idea which audio brand they talkin about in mars rover question ??


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> LOL i had answer to 2nd check point even before 1800hrs but link was dead n no w its on i got to checkpoint 2



well most of us had that  i had the link from y'day night 

and...waiting for next set of clues  
@staticsid  gotcha!


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 7, 2012)

reached checkpoint 2.


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> well i was not talkin bout you  and i gave you a hint "read it properly"



Read and thinking about the palindromes. checked every palindrome having 11 and 12 chars. Some help here please.


----------



## z3rO (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> LOL i had answer to 2nd check point even before 1800hrs but link was dead n no w its on i got to checkpoint 2



i too had the answer and checked it this morning but the link was dead then.... 

P.S. : I got my mag this morning.


----------



## Shane (Sep 7, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Struck on the second one, I know we have to use the keyboard, but its decrypts to something illogical and that's not the answer!  Any clue?



The Doctor and his bro in law is THE clue !!
I'm stuck at FB riddle .. i mean i think i got the answer..but "Not even close Try something else"


----------



## staticsid (Sep 7, 2012)

Davidboon said:


> any clue about the video song with a elephant ? , got the music video and the movie number but cant relate anything .



Watch the music video carefully. You'll see some instructions come on screen.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have the magazine, can some one please PM me the clue of the magazine? I'll try to get the magazine tomorrow! :/


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 7, 2012)

@ staticsid
when will next set of instructions come out


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 7, 2012)

any hint for mars rover question guys ?
can't find that popular audio brand


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> any hint for mars rover question guys ?
> can't find that popular audio brand



check your pm


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> @ staticsid
> when will next set of instructions come out



 i know


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stuck @ this one 





> d.gpcoycjo


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i know



no yaar.. tht galaxy hitch is confusing me.... more hints plzz...  pm me


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

google google google


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Help me someone in the second One the palindrom one which is after the Fb page !!!!  PLEASE SOmeone !!!


----------



## z3rO (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i know



when.......??


----------



## hari1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i know



How do you know?? Are you a secret Team Digit Memeber???


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

hari1 said:


> How do you know?? Are you a secret Team Digit Memeber???



haha no!!


----------



## N'droid (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i know[/QUOTE
> 
> when ??


----------



## Shane (Sep 7, 2012)

anyone hint me with a PM on FB riddle ?


----------



## hari1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> haha no!!



My Digit subscription ended just last month and my father won't let me buy another issue. My exams are from 14th September.
I became happy that I will be able to participate this time but now I am stuck at the clue that requires the magazine


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

stuck in 2nd checkpoint palindrome one(after FB riddle)


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

I also know when will new clues be posted..
this is an old trick used by digit since i guess ctc 1


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

guys , if you felt this stage was easy ..@staticsid PMed 
and i quote 


> We wanted to make it a little easy at the start. No point loosing players at such an early stage. Don't worry what we have in store is certainly a few notches higher in terms of difficulty


soo dont worry guys


----------



## staticsid (Sep 7, 2012)

hari1 said:


> My Digit subscription ended just last month and my father won't let me buy another issue. My exams are from 14th September.
> I became happy that I will be able to participate this time but now I am stuck at the clue that requires the magazine



Beg, borrow, steal !


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> I also know when will new clues be posted..
> this is an old trick used by digit since i guess ctc 1



yep  hehe


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> did from start to checkpoint 2 yet again



help man with anti virus questn


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

> unlock the page number in the magazine for your next clue.


 <<We need magazine..... FAQ man


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 7, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> I also know when will new clues be posted..
> this is an old trick used by digit since i guess ctc 1



Skipping to the finish line may make you the victor

 But doing that in CTC is like trying to climb a ladder without its rungs.

 You never know when something from the past will be asked,

 And you will slip to the ground...    hehehehe


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

guys help on this one please. Stuck here for a long time..


----------



## nithishr (Sep 7, 2012)

Got the required palindrome. Now need the magazine.. would get it only on tuesday when I get back home. Pains of being a subscriber


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any help for Palindrome one(after FB riddle)would be grateful guys!!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 7, 2012)

Checkpoint 2


----------



## brainfella (Sep 7, 2012)

Plz plz plz someone help me with the magazine clue question. I have solved the pagenumber but haven't got the magazine. Can someone plz give me the clue?


----------



## abhi24 (Sep 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> yep  hehe



help me.......hit for correct format of  fb riddle answer


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 7, 2012)

Any mercy for the guys without magazine?


----------



## @b1 (Sep 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Plz plz plz someone help me with the magazine clue question. I have solved the pagenumber but haven't got the magazine. Can someone plz give me the clue?


check ur PM


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 7, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Got the required palindrome. Now need the magazine.. would get it only on tuesday when I get back home. Pains of being a subscriber



Nitesh can you PM me the palindrome please. I am stuck here for long..


----------



## Ruben (Sep 7, 2012)

Reached checkpoint 2..........


----------



## nithishr (Sep 7, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Any mercy for the guys without magazine?


Me 2 in the same group until tuesday atleast. Got the page number. Can someone help us?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

Faq man.. No magz...


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Faq man.. No magz...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## avrix (Sep 7, 2012)

hey what is board game........i am not able to find board game in magazine.......pls reply


----------



## hari1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Please someone help me I don't have the magazine.


----------



## harshk360_me (Sep 7, 2012)

White is a strange colour!!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 7, 2012)

avrix said:


> hey what is board game........i am not able to find board game in magazine.......pls reply


*www.thinkdigit.com/uploads/CTC_IV_2012_sept.pdf


----------



## agoogler (Sep 7, 2012)

help on palindrome  one please.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 7, 2012)

> help on palindrome one please.



me too stuck any help guys!! thank you


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 7, 2012)

serously??? we gotta wait a week for more???


----------



## agoogler (Sep 7, 2012)

checkpoint 2 , anyone knows when next clues will arrive?


----------



## abhi24 (Sep 7, 2012)

@b1 said:


> check ur PM



plz help me for palindrome no magazine


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

CK 2...No more clues.....Is it in Mag?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2012)

agoogler said:


> checkpoint 2 , anyone knows when next clues will arrive?


yes, it says on the page itself.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> yes, it says on the page itself.



ruined it -_-


----------



## nithishr (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who can upload pages of this month's Digit upon request?


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 7, 2012)

help with antivirus questn .


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

anyone with the Dr arthur one....


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

Help me for the first one after check point 1 please

Which Question do we require the mag??


----------



## ankitart (Sep 7, 2012)

@ santosh 

Can you PM the palindrome...I want to verify my answer..


----------



## brainfella (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone help me with magazine question? I'll PM the page number.. just got stuck as I don't have the mag


----------



## Windows (Sep 7, 2012)

know the answer to the magazine clue but sadly no magazine until 13th.... 
someone help?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 7, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Help me for the first one after check point 1 please
> 
> Which Question do we require the mag??



The first one is to type the given numbers that many times as given in the question on a keypad. Just imagine what keypads you use daily and you'll easily get it.

The question which requires magazine is the fourth one after checkpoint1


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

I have solved the whole magazine clues but that d1 b2 wala got the letters but what is the link??

Got the ans Thnx


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 7, 2012)

sm1 help me with the palindrome one dnt hav tha magazine ... pls help .


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

anti virus one..... what do i have to look for,,,, a real virus or a computer one.... 
please pm...


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

Now I am getting some answer but it is not taking


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

is it something scrambled or it means something or is an anagram


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> The first one is to type the given numbers that many times as given in the question on a keypad. Just imagine what keypads you use daily and you'll easily get it.
> 
> The question which requires magazine is the fourth one after checkpoint1




I am getting ev**ijrfjhr... Is it correct??


----------



## brainfella (Sep 7, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> I am getting ev**ijrfjhr... Is it correct??



Nope.. may be you need to do the reverse of what you are doing.


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> I am getting ev**ijrfjhr... Is it correct??



did you see white collar on star world? ever?
season 1 maybe? 
you'll know what i mean


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Nope.. may be you need to do the reverse of what you are doing.



What does that mean  ..I am changing my layout to thaht format and typing..Am I wrong??


----------



## green (Sep 7, 2012)

When are the next set of clues coming?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

toogood said:


> did you see white collar on star world? ever?
> season 1 maybe?
> you'll know what i mean



Ahh no just one episode and never again  but I see it now


----------



## toogood (Sep 7, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> What does that mean  ..I am changing my layout to thaht format and typing..Am I wrong??




no, he's right... whatever you are thinking about the numbers ( how you are interpreting them),just think the opposite

oh! good... i suppose all you need from season 1 you have watched it....
tell me how does neal tell burke that the strip from his shoulder is actually from a canadian note???
what happened before?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

green said:


> When are the next set of clues coming?


next week maybe


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

toogood said:


> no, he's right... whatever you are thinking about the numbers ( how you are interpreting them),just think the opposite
> 
> oh! good... i suppose all you need from season 1 you have watched it....
> tell me how does neal tell burke that the strip from his shoulder is actually from a canadian note???
> what happened before?


.


Dont know but I got the answer in my mind lol--heu.....


----------



## hjshah_24 (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys Please help me with javascript one... PM me... Thanks in advance....


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

completed the fb one too..Going for palindrome (again)

is the ans a palindrome?



hjshah_24 said:


> Guys Please help me with javascript one... PM me... Thanks in advance....



make a html out of it in notepad save it and see


----------



## anuplama@gmail.com (Sep 7, 2012)

pravin3 said:


> still not getting do tell stuck on second ...got first very fast..



"whats the answer dude, scratched ma head but cdnt?????//


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

Palindrome Help Needed



toogood said:


> no, he's right... whatever you are thinking about the numbers ( how you are interpreting them),just think the opposite
> 
> oh! good... i suppose all you need from season 1 you have watched it....
> tell me how does neal tell burke that the strip from his shoulder is actually from a canadian note???
> what happened before?




Palindrome Palindrome


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 7, 2012)

Help Palindrome Please


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2012)

There are currently 78 users browsing this thread. (23 members and 55 guests) 
Gotta be a record of some kind! 

Anyway, love this weekly checkpoints. I will get the mag tomorrow and then could proceed further. But this weekly stops helps to start from a common ground with some of the people who have "fast brain"!


----------



## Makx (Sep 8, 2012)

hint for palindrome -
as it says on the page "it's staring you in the face​"

So google any and everything from the page for the ans


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> There are currently 78 users browsing this thread. (23 members and 55 guests)
> Gotta be a record of some kind!
> 
> Anyway, love this weekly checkpoints. I will get the mag tomorrow and then could proceed further. But this weekly stops helps to start from a common ground with some of the people who have "fast brain"!



Hey can u tell me how to reach checkpoint after answering its again sending me to previous pages...after answering 2/1 answer ???


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

i knw ! genius !  i gt it ! bt dnt hav the magazine ! sad :/


----------



## gokul1242 (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally reached checkpoint 2.....when is the next set of clues ?????


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

Makx said:


> hint for palindrome -
> as it says on the page "it's staring you in the face​"
> 
> So google any and everything from the page for the ans



i knw ! genius ! i gt it ! bt dnt hav the magazine ! sad :/


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey can anyone help me how to proceed further as after answering its again sending me to previous pages...after answering 2/1 answer ???
why so ..what to do to go further ?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

Jatin Kumar said:


> Hey can anyone help me how to proceed further as after answering its again sending me to previous pages...after answering 2/1 answer ???
> why so ..what to do to go further ?



You are stuck in in infinite loop.
Try to look for a jump. Which begins where the_number_of_e = something else!


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 8, 2012)

yes i know its infinite loop..just want a hint so can go furthr 



Vyom said:


> You are stuck in in infinite loop.
> Try to look for a jump. Which begins where the_number_of_e = something else!



but its same sentence so hw to get over it ??


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

are talking abt mag clues if yes then no loop ur answers wrong


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

Some body help me with "d.gpcoycjo"... not able to solve...


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

Faq man I got no mag..


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

saras said:


> Some body help me with "d.gpcoycjo"... not able to solve...


its a answer with encryption, key to decrypt it is with Dr August, google for Dr.


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

god... i am breaking my head... what the f*** is that detecting new virus thing...?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 8, 2012)

For ppl not having magazine mayb this might help:
Digit September 2012


----------



## vai0 (Sep 8, 2012)

stuck.... mag is not vid me so wat is atring at me on xx page???..long wait...


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

saras said:


> god... i am breaking my head... what the f*** is that detecting new virus thing...?


answer is in front of you, find out how to extract it from that crypt..


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

no idea...


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 8, 2012)

Stuck at palindrome!!!! Please help!!! :/


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 8, 2012)

do u have magazine? m also stuck on this


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

help... help... help... d.gpcoycjo?


----------



## vai0 (Sep 8, 2012)

saras said:


> help... help... help... d.gpcoycjo?



simple answer... 2 clues here. u ll get it either way.... just dont forget put 's' at the end....


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

its an answer, u just need Dr August invention to convert the crypt in English
i showed u safebox n told u where is key now u just need to find out how to use key on that safebox


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 8, 2012)

ankitart said:


> @ santosh
> 
> Can you PM the palindrome...I want to verify my answer..



I dont have palindrome i am looking for the same


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

i think its time for me to quit... no neurons firing in my brain...


----------



## vai0 (Sep 8, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> For ppl not having magazine mayb this might help:
> Digit September 2012



i doubt ..but may b i ve the wrong page number..emag dont have this page... xxx-158=x.. or i cant c it...



santosh_sa said:


> I dont have palindrome i am looking for the same



U have.


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

got it...

oops... whats that FB thing now?


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

1. sms
2. invention
3. mythology
4. Three Lines Of Poetry
End. Viswanathan anand


----------



## saras (Sep 8, 2012)

will come back tomorrow....


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 8, 2012)

has any one noticed this that the page numbers are all screwed up. i saw two page having page number 104 and both have the same content.


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

nop my mag have only one page with number 104 which has *Browser Wars*


----------



## santosh_sa (Sep 8, 2012)

can u check the page number 81 and 88 and confirm please..

Can I PM you.. need some help with the CTC


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 8, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Skipping to the finish line may make you the victor
> 
> But doing that in CTC is like trying to climb a ladder without its rungs.
> 
> ...



Yep.. it almost happened to me in CTC3..!! But never the less, i solved them.! 
why is everyone discussing about CTC in PM boxes is out of this world.. why don't you guys read the hints given in previous pages?
BTW can anyone help me with the galaxy clue?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Check Point 2 Accomplished


----------



## sumitpal (Sep 8, 2012)

not able to get the palindrome.. please help...

pm me the answer please please please

got the answer.. thanks... what about galaxy and hitch


----------



## dayadigit (Sep 8, 2012)

*Famous Audio Brand*

Stuck on the audio brand for long.

What's the famous brand. Got all the successful rover names. Is that brand famous in world or within India?
Appreciate your help folks.


----------



## g33ky abyss (Sep 8, 2012)

stuck at 2 please help


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 8, 2012)

When does next set of clue for checkpoint 3 come? Any idea people?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Sep 8, 2012)

Help with the last mag question ?? The d1 b2 b6 d6... What should v do??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 8, 2012)

guys.. i have reached the page in magazine thru palindrome clue.. can some tell me what i need to find nw?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ny1 know what to do after checkpoint 2?? i dint find ny insructions.. Where's d next clue??


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey anybody help in MARS que... i tried all audio brands,,,car audio even but its not correct so any clue pls
is it Indian brand , and any othr hint pls


----------



## z3rO (Sep 8, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> Ny1 know what to do after checkpoint 2?? i dint find ny insructions.. Where's d next clue??



read the previous pages of this thread.... there are a lot of clues....


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

hahaha 
CHeck my post  #599 i have given hint to all 4 online Q of checkpoint 2, plus hint for last Q of mag to reach checkpoint 2


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

can anyone atleast upload the magazine... scanned or even photographed.... for everyone who still doesnt have one

can anyone atleast upload the magazine... scanned or even photographed.... for everyone who still doesnt have one


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 8, 2012)

Achuth said:


> dont paste whole clues here
> well the hint .. check wikipedia



Can you pls help me with this mars rover question stuck at it for 12 hours.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 8, 2012)

when next set of clues be posted??(i`ve cleared checkpoint 2 anyone need help pm me)


----------



## Jatin Kumar (Sep 8, 2012)

Digit September 2012

this is link of sep issue..


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

ahh... completed the anti viurs one... now the fb... lets see


----------



## slnksachin (Sep 8, 2012)

stuck on third one .the one with canadian rockstar and number. pls help


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

facebook one was much much easy


----------



## shantmath (Sep 8, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> when next set of clues be posted??(i`ve cleared checkpoint 2 anyone need help pm me)



*____________________*


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

hahahahaha
give hints not damn solution


----------



## hari1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I found the page number for the palindrome clue. I don't have the magazine. Please tell me the clue or send scanned pages. Pleeeeeeaaaaaasssse.


----------



## agoogler (Sep 8, 2012)

@NIRANJAN96  Have you ever played chess?


----------



## gokul1242 (Sep 8, 2012)

sygeek said:


> yes, it says on the page itself.




r u refering to the checkpoint 2 webpage or the magazine page ??? any hint....


----------



## codypunk (Sep 8, 2012)

Reached Checkpoint 2. Wasn't hard as checkpoint 1. Come back on the xxth (18:00 Hrs) for more.


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

someone have mercy on everyone without the mag....

its all in the way you percieve the world.... change that and you will surely suceed

no, second path to the second checkpoint wasnt awesome, but thereafter it really was..... gee


----------



## hari1 (Sep 8, 2012)

toogood said:


> no, second path to the second checkpoint wasnt awesome, but thereafter it really was..... gee


What do you mean?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone who doesn't have the magazine, go here: *issuu.com/thinkdigit/docs/digit_sept2012


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

hari1 said:


> What do you mean?



what is on checkpoint 2 is awesome....

can anyone just upload photos of all ctc related pages on her..... for those who dont have the mag

hey! its only a sample!! 23 pages from the entire magazine...nothing we could use in ctc


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey friends stuck in GTA , read previous hints but i am unknown to GTA so not able to find video
there are lot of videos GTA SA, GTA VC, which one to listen help needed


----------



## sygeek (Sep 8, 2012)

toogood said:


> what is on checkpoint 2 is awesome....
> 
> can anyone just upload photos of all ctc related pages on her..... for those who dont have the mag
> 
> hey! its only a sample!! 23 pages from the entire magazine...nothing we could use in ctc


oh, sorry. I was on mobile so couldn't check. 

Well, anyone who doesn't have the magazine can contact me. I won't be giving you hints/answers though.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 8, 2012)

Spoiler



FLASH FM (full version!!!!) FOR REAL WITH DONWLOAD LINK - YouTube


 watch this video @kumaar sandeep..!! for at least 20 minutes.

I haven't reached checkpoint 2 yet.!! need help with the magazine clues, unable to solve the galaxy one, any hint?
and for clues further than checkpoint 2, i think you guys should check out the source code of the page, or maybe the clue is written in white font, select everything to reveal it.. !!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2012)

kumar sandeep said:


> Hey friends stuck in GTA , read previous hints but i am unknown to GTA so not able to find video
> there are lot of videos GTA SA, GTA VC, which one to listen help needed



The one which is also embedded on "that clue pic" itself!


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 8, 2012)

@Someone!! please help me with the magazine clues so that I can thank you for that..


----------



## hjshah_24 (Sep 8, 2012)

When rush for third checkpoint start???? please reply ASAP


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 8, 2012)

sygeek said:


> oh, sorry. I was on mobile so couldn't check.
> 
> Well, anyone who doesn't have the magazine can contact me. I won't be giving you hints/answers though.


Check PM


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the date of 3rd checkpoint clues!!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 8, 2012)

Dammit I am a genius.. 

<snip>

that means what i said in my previous post (a complete guess) happens to be the truth??


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

dont give it like this mukul_rockstar
 remove it let everybody try to find it out


----------



## vai0 (Sep 8, 2012)

ribhu97 said:


> Can you pls help me with this mars rover question stuck at it for 12 hours.



again... coz its already there in prev pages
do wiki
then brute force the . letters to get d name of audio company name.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 8, 2012)

How many checkpoints are left guys??


----------



## Shane (Sep 8, 2012)

somebody help me out with FB riddle .. i know the answer (***) is but it's saying whoops ..
are there any variations to this answer ?

EDIT: nevermind, my bad


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

You've reached checkpoint one ! So what if you're not one of the first, we're going to give away random prizes too, so carry on:

 If you had only 8 keys to type this, what would the resultant words be ? 


what to do now? where to give details for prize and now proceed further for chckpoint 2 ??? anybody who completed it can tell me about it


----------



## Shane (Sep 8, 2012)

kumar sandeep said:


> You've reached checkpoint one ! So what if you're not one of the first, we're going to give away random prizes too, so carry on:
> 
> If you had only 8 keys to type this, what would the resultant words be ?
> 
> ...



Check the previous pages !!


----------



## mdeep92 (Sep 8, 2012)

answer for the second variation plz.....

does it have to do something with lithium drugs or lithium-ion battery


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

kumar sandeep said:


> You've reached checkpoint one ! So what if you're not one of the first, we're going to give away random prizes too, so carry on:
> 
> If you had only 8 keys to type this, what would the resultant words be ?
> 
> ...



i have given hints for chckpoint 2 all question to show last url go n check post 599
N guys pls read previous post too


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

Shane said:


> Check the previous pages !!



checked all pages but not getting what to do


----------



## N'droid (Sep 8, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Got the date of 3rd checkpoint clues!!



check ur inbox


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> i have given hints for chckpoint 2 all question to show last url go n check post 599
> N guys pls read previous post too



i read all previous pages to get hints and reach checkpoint 1 but stuck here once again
and where to give details etc if elegible for prize


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is hopeless I just cannot find the answer for the mars rover question have tried all audio brands, 4 lettered brands and even in car entertainment brands..still no answer. Thought i knew the answer but it was not so...
Thanks to vai0 but i guess i m out of luck


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

From CHeckpoint 1 to checkpoint 2 hint @ 599 post
to give details u need to reach checkpoint @ each chekpoint there are instructions to submit details


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

How to submit details at checkpoint 1..there is only que if u have 8 keys to type this ???
no instructions or these are at next page after answering this que ?


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

saras said:


> Some body help me with "d.gpcoycjo"... not able to solve...



Google for Dr. August invention and use it to decode it


----------



## staticsid (Sep 8, 2012)

ribhu97 said:


> This is hopeless I just cannot find the answer for the mars rover question have tried all audio brands, 4 lettered brands and even in car entertainment brands..still no answer. Thought i knew the answer but it was not so...
> Thanks to vai0 but i guess i m out of luck



The alphabet for *C*uriosity will be replaced by a similar sounding consonant. 

Can't get simpler than this...


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 8, 2012)

Please help me in Checkpoint 1..if u had keys
give me some hint of this anss please.

Finally done with Checkpoint 1 
Thanks Eutuxia and and mukul_rockstar 



3rdWorld said:


> Google for Dr. August invention and use it to decode it



hey when i serached it its giving no answer in google. No Dr August searching. please help


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

kumar sandeep said:


> Please help me in Checkpoint 1..if u had keys
> give me some hint of this anss please.
> 
> Finally done with Checkpoint 1
> ...



Then search for "Dr. August and his brother in law" - wikipedia title helps you to think about it then REPLACE them with our code word


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally Checkpoint 2  i'm getting a tight bond with Digit


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 8, 2012)

can someone give me a more or less smaller timespan to listen to the radio station? or give me the answer as a puzzle? Im too lazy to pay attention to music all day

edit : never mind, I found a transcript off the internet, but man am I lagging behind!


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> can someone give me a more or less smaller timespan to listen to the radio station? or give me the answer as a puzzle? Im too lazy to pay attention to music all day



Check your PM mate


----------



## Bytebolt (Sep 8, 2012)

ok got the key but how to convert crypt to english. Found no translators online !


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

Bytebolt said:


> ok got the key but how to convert crypt to english. Found no translators online !



Yes there are use the word converter not translator as its not a separate language


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 8, 2012)

Cheeck Point 2 SweeTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally the answer to the mars rover question took me 24 hrs


----------



## aashu95 (Sep 8, 2012)

Please Provide a HInt for 3rd Clue famous yester-year Canadian rockstar ...


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

aashu95 said:


> Please Provide a HInt for 3rd Clue famous yester-year Canadian rockstar ...


brian adams... fellow canadian is jim carrey!!!!

hey! anyone on this thread a web programmer... or suggest a similar thread( i cant find any),,,,
i want to talk about the movie " the net"... has anyone seen it?


----------



## aashu95 (Sep 8, 2012)

toogood said:


> brian adams... fellow canadian is jim carrey!!!!



Still not getting it whats the relation with number with this names?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 8, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Finally Checkpoint 2  i'm getting a tight bond with Digit



i saw what you did there


----------



## toogood (Sep 8, 2012)

firstly find a brian adams song with an elephant, then use the instructions in it on a number you'll get from a jim carey movie.. 
yeah! legical step to follow is to find the movie and the song. then come back i'll help

firstly find a brian adams song with an elephant, then use the instructions in it on a number you'll get from a jim carey movie.. 
yeah! legical step to follow is to find the movie and the song. then come back i'll help


----------



## aashu95 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hint:It was used in the headline of one of the stories in Digit
Please any know which story talking about clue 5

Hey would u help me to solve ques 5 
What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

help with palindrome quest hav the pg no bt no mag and d sample mag does nt hav dat pg help plss


----------



## dheerajpoojari (Sep 8, 2012)

Achuth said:


> just rethink the question , go to the devworx site  you'll find the answer.




Can you please help me with the 6th math clue.... I am not sure why the hint 77 base 10 = 2212 base 3 rings a bell....


----------



## aaruni (Sep 8, 2012)

you are converting the number from decimal system (base 10) to a number system with base 2...

*EDIT*

base 3. sorry for the typo


----------



## dheerajpoojari (Sep 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> you are converting the number from decimal system (base 10) to a number system with base 2...
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> base 3. sorry for the typo



Apologies for being dumb, but I didn't get it still... Tried using the log base calculator as well....


----------



## aaruni (Sep 8, 2012)

dheerajpoojari said:


> Apologies for being dumb, but I didn't get it still... Tried using the log base calculator as well....


check your inbox


----------



## dheerajpoojari (Sep 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> check your inbox



God Bless you


----------



## anandvit (Sep 8, 2012)

toogood said:


> firstly find a brian adams song with an elephant, then use the instructions in it on a number you'll get from a jim carey movie..
> yeah! legical step to follow is to find the movie and the song. then come back i'll help
> 
> firstly find a brian adams song with an elephant, then use the instructions in it on a number you'll get from a jim carey movie..
> yeah! legical step to follow is to find the movie and the song. then come back i'll help



pls help ..i m stuck on it from last 24 hrs..but not able to figure it out...


----------



## dheerajpoojari (Sep 8, 2012)

etaha said:


> entered the audio company's name - still not able to get through!
> 
> EDIT: never mind...got it.



Any help with the audio brand plzzzz


----------



## dheerajpoojari (Sep 8, 2012)

dheerajpoojari said:


> Any help with the audio brand plzzzz



Never mind...got it..


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 8, 2012)

aashu95
sms me 

Hint is GIven


----------



## Shane (Sep 8, 2012)

@Eutuxia Can u help me out with the palindrome ?
wat do mean by "Three Lines Of Poetry" ?


----------



## aashu95 (Sep 8, 2012)

i try won't come with resultant word and other hint//\\ thnx


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

checkpoint 2 completed finally . what is d date for checkpoint 3 . sm1 pm me plss.


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 8, 2012)

amansrivastava said:


> checkpoint 2 completed finally . what is d date for checkpoint 3 . sm1 pm me plss.



well  desrv to knw the date time for next clue.... but only if u have *Source* of some well used *Keybord shortcuts*


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

checkpoint 2 completed finally . what is d date for checkpoint 3 . sm1 pm me plss.


----------



## aashu95 (Sep 8, 2012)

@Eutuxia

I try won't come with resultant word and other hint//\\ thnx


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 8, 2012)

checkpoint 2 completed finally . what is d date for checkpoint 3 . sm1 pm me plss.


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

aashu95 said:


> Hint:It was used in the headline of one of the stories in Digit
> Please any know which story talking about clue 5
> 
> Hey would u help me to solve ques 5
> What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?



Its a chain link of repeated compounds... Any bells rang in your head  when some thing like this is said ... Or govt. is repeatedly requesting people to stop using these type of things .....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

@ raisedadaead dafaq u posted Ans..lol


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 8, 2012)

raisedadaead said:


> if your ans is ___________.
> 
> Crack the Code



Dear kind heart can you please post the link for Checkpoint 2, it'll simplify all our struggles  

Here came the Saint to raisedadead Thy bow on ur knees to his mercy.


----------



## cooldude22 (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally Checkpoint 2


----------



## rockymain (Sep 8, 2012)

amansrivastava said:


> checkpoint 2 completed finally . what is d date for checkpoint 3 . sm1 pm me plss.



Dude me too stuck with Check point 3 .   ? Any Hint ?


----------



## vai0 (Sep 8, 2012)

cong to all who reached chk2

i still dont hav the mag..
so as per prev pages the clue on the x page is d1 b2 b6 d6 only... nothing more?
its chess ... so can v solv it vidout d mag???


----------



## rockymain (Sep 8, 2012)

Stuck with Check point 3 .  Please help 
I'm unable to find the relation between bryan adam song 'on a day like this' and Jim Carrey . Please Help


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

^CK3??


----------



## rockymain (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^CK3??



yes chk3


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

^^Holy **** when it started?


----------



## cooldude22 (Sep 8, 2012)

Shane said:


> The Doctor and his bro in law is THE clue !!
> I'm stuck at FB riddle .. i mean i think i got the answer..but "Not even close Try something else"



read the ques again! google the riddle....


----------



## vai0 (Sep 9, 2012)

rockymain said:


> Stuck with Check point 3 .  Please help
> I'm unable to find the relation between bryan adam song 'on a day like this' and Jim Carrey . Please Help



c d song video.....
i loved the video...superb


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 9, 2012)

bhai log koi facebook vale main help krdo..i knw as to this puzzle on fb but its saying whoops ?
some urgent help pls

done done ..there was a space left in URL


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 9, 2012)

kumar sandeep said:


> bhai log koi facebook vale main help krdo..i knw as to this puzzle on fb but its saying whoops ?
> some urgent help pls


if u got answer google it again
*" Mythology Has Many Versions written in different Cultures "   *


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 9, 2012)

when are the next clues due ????


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 9, 2012)

When you reached the first checkpoint a palindrome's what were trying to find,
Find the palindrome and add the numbers associated with each letter 

Not geeting que,,pls help wat is que and clue if u hv pls?


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 9, 2012)

These all Extra Hints to use with Hints given by CTC for Checkpoint 2
1. sms
2. invention
3. mythology
4. Three Lines Of Poetry
Magazine End. Viswanathan anand 

To know about 3Rd CheckPoint from 2nd checkpoint learn how to edit webpage...............


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> These all Extra Hints to use with Hints given by CTC for Checkpoint 2
> 1. sms
> 2. invention
> 3. mythology
> ...


well I found that...but 3rd ck?? it isn't started now na?


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> well I found that...but 3rd ck?? it isn't started now na?



no this guy is talkin abt the third question of ck1 

third checkpoint nt started yet .


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok...


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 9, 2012)

no i was talking about race to 3rd check point 
which is not started yet but that clue point out from when it will start


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 9, 2012)

Please bhai jldi se bta do vo palindrome yaar when u reached at chckpoint 1 vala..bhut late ho gya jana hai abhi yeh krke..dekhna ans kya hai kyu k nxt k liye mag hi nahi hia so last one is this i solving


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 9, 2012)

kumar sandeep
check yr pm


----------



## mohalt35 (Sep 9, 2012)

AKP said:


> Ha!! devworx was epic!!



help wid lvl 4.variations f elements


----------



## Achuth (Sep 9, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> To know about 3Rd CheckPoint from 2nd checkpoint learn how to edit webpage...............



no need of that  you just have to look xD


----------



## toogood (Sep 9, 2012)

Achuth said:


> no need of that  you just have to look xD



You could always do what I did.. Inverted something in the bgcolor! 
It started shining in the contrasting light!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

can someone help me with the flash fm? listening to it now... completed 38 minutes, without coming across "100 degree day"


----------



## Achuth (Sep 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> can someone help me with the flash fm? listening to it now... completed 38 minutes, without coming across "100 degree day"



inbox


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## toogood (Sep 9, 2012)

Everyone! I just started a thread, for anyone who could help, take a look 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/163038-wanting-incorporate-some-movie-tech-into-web-page.html


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

which is the page where no one writes?


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Can anyone help me with Palindrome one. Stuck here since hour.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

finally reached checkpoint two!!!


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 9, 2012)

what to do if u dont have the mag,, i think page which is required for clue is not in link ...is it ?

what to do if u dont have the mag,, i think page which is required for clue is not in link ...is it ?

cngrts ..can u tell me about clue in mag pls as i dont hav mag ??



aaruni said:


> finally reached checkpoint two!!!



congrats .. can u help in mag clue as i don't hav mag ?



ant24x7 said:


> Can anyone help me with Palindrome one. Stuck here since hour.



Read the page carefully each line u will get clue ... i was stuck like you


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

@kumar sandeep: check your inbox...


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 9, 2012)

guys pls help me out with the palindrome one....   which have the address Oed***s.html


----------



## AMEYLOGIN (Sep 9, 2012)

any one tell me that how to solve 2nd checkpoint?


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> finally reached checkpoint two!!!



Can you help me in Palindrome?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Can you help me in Palindrome?



Check inbox.


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 9, 2012)

@aaruni Check PM


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. @aaruni 

Btw which is the page where no one writes?
*EDIT:*
Gotcha!!

Who uses muling? 


Checkpoint 2


----------



## Shane (Sep 9, 2012)

@aaruni can u help me too with palindrome one ?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

@Shane: Check inbox.


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 9, 2012)

sm1 pls temme ck3 date ???


----------



## Shane (Sep 9, 2012)

@aaruni OMG awesome thanks ..
i never saw that coming.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

hats-off to thinkdigit team for creating such clues!


----------



## Shane (Sep 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> hats-off to thinkdigit team for creating such clues!



+1000 from my side


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 9, 2012)

aaruni
remove that post of ck3 date pls
dont give those answers in public let them have fun for searching
give them clues or pm them if u want
pls remove it


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 9, 2012)

I just wish if guys at digit use something like this How to Hide a Secret Code in an Audio File - YouTube
to give us a clue..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> aaruni
> remove that post of ck3 date pls
> dont give those answers in public let them have fun for searching
> give them clues or pm them if u want
> pls remove it



sorry, removed!


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 9, 2012)

Checkpoint 2 finally. @ aaruni can u pm me the hint for the ck 3 date


----------



## viveksj (Sep 9, 2012)

how many of you reched checkpoint2


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 9, 2012)

any other clue in Canadian Singer level?? Help needed.... thnx


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 9, 2012)

anandsp1990 said:


> any other clue in Canadian Singer level?? Help needed.... thnx





Spoiler



Bryan adams song
Jim Carrey Movie


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 9, 2012)

need help vid d mag one

send me d clue or page plz..  i ll pm pg no..


----------



## Shane (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay !! Reached chkp 2 ... although it took a while it was FUN !


----------



## azharz (Sep 9, 2012)

Can you please help me with d1 b2 b6 d6, I know that it is something like chess but how to do it?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2012)

@azharz: check inbox


----------



## azharz (Sep 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @azharz: check inbox



Please check your inbox



aaruni said:


> @azharz: check inbox



Please check your inbox


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey, anybody plzz help me with the palindrome one...i'm struck there and its been 1 day long.


----------



## brainfella (Sep 9, 2012)

sahil333222 said:


> Hey, anybody plzz help me with the palindrome one...i'm struck there and its been 1 day long.



Just read the question carefully..you'll find a palindrome in it


----------



## saras (Sep 10, 2012)

i found the palindrome... i got the number in magazine too... but how to move from there? some help plz....


----------



## brainfella (Sep 10, 2012)

saras said:


> i found the palindrome... i got the number in magazine too... but how to move from there? some help plz....



I can PM you the question in that page if you PM me the correct page number. I too don't have the magazine, but got the question from a member here on giving the correct answer.


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 10, 2012)

saras
check yr inbox


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 10, 2012)

find the four successfull mars rovers, write it down. Takes the first letter from each... replace only one letter with any other alphabets... jst going thru the list of audio brands... u can find it..



rohitshubham said:


> hey , which company is it? i mean the company which sells audio products and is only 4 lettered....... if somebody can please help me by telling which <b>letter</b> to replace in mars rovers questions


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 10, 2012)

another sleepless night..  thinking what the guys at digit have in store for us..


----------



## vai0 (Sep 10, 2012)

whats on page 8


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 10, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> you should have keep magazine clues question imdate after checkpoint 1





well I was wrong.. many ppl still cracking it.. its just tht this time I got to the checkpoint early...


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 10, 2012)

saras said:


> i found the palindrome... i got the number in magazine too... but how to move from there? some help plz....



me too... help me plz...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 10, 2012)

guys.. if you think carefully, you are using the internet.. 
Google the *BOLD* words, and probably the given hint too.. the hint is a phrase which will lead you to a number. And the rest has been explained in the mag.


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 10, 2012)

got the stuff...but now what with the  hitch....galaxy ???? plzz help

helpppp !!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 10, 2012)

sahil333222 said:


> got the stuff...but now what with the  hitch....galaxy ???? plzz help
> 
> helpppp !!!!!


it's the answer to life


----------



## prathamesh96 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any idea , what ater getting thru checkpoint 2


----------



## Bucks (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

 i stuck with first question


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bucks said:


> Hi,
> 
> i stuck with first question



Google the image

OMG i just got the hint concerning the 3rd checkpoint awsumly cencealed by digit team


----------



## Bucks (Sep 10, 2012)

ribhu97 said:


> Google the image
> 
> OMG i just got the hint concerning the 3rd checkpoint awsumly cencealed by digit team



i got some image where should i type the answer i tried "Replacing clue1.html to *****.html" but i got whoops page only


----------



## psman (Sep 10, 2012)

*help please!!*

can neone give me a hint to that "page u seek is where no one writes"..clue.


----------



## starcricket007 (Sep 10, 2012)

wts the answer of Canadian Rockstar.... m trying to slove them from last 8 hrs... plz guy tell me the ans of 3rd one... pls...


----------



## Bucks (Sep 10, 2012)

help me plz 

 i think got an answer for first question but i dont know where should i enter that i am tried to enter in address bar but i got only whoops page 

 guide me plz plz plz


----------



## psman (Sep 10, 2012)

starcricket007 said:


> wts the answer of Canadian Rockstar.... m trying to slove them from last 8 hrs... plz guy tell me the ans of 3rd one... pls...



its a bryan adams song and jim carrey movie ....i think u can google the rest to get to d ans.


----------



## starcricket007 (Sep 10, 2012)

psman said:


> its a bryan adams song and jim carrey movie ....i think u can google the rest to get to d ans.




cam u tell me the song plz ???


----------



## psman (Sep 10, 2012)

Bucks said:


> help me plz
> 
> i think got an answer for first question but i dont know where should i enter that i am tried to enter in address bar but i got only whoops page
> 
> guide me plz plz plz




answer it in this format

Crack the Code


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 10, 2012)

prathamesh96 said:


> Any idea , what ater getting thru checkpoint 2



check ur inbox


----------



## psman (Sep 10, 2012)

starcricket007 said:


> cam u tell me the song plz ???



well its a bryan adam song where there is an elephant...so use ur googling skills and eventually u will reach it...and yeah dont forget to apply the 2nd instruction..


----------



## Shane (Sep 10, 2012)

anandsp1990 said:


> me too... help me plz...



INBOx


----------



## psman (Sep 10, 2012)

can sumone pls pls pls help me with the "page u seek is where no one writes".thing...i m kinda confused


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 10, 2012)

psman said:


> can sumone pls pls pls help me with the "page u seek is where no one writes".thing...i m kinda confused



well find it in Going "520-570 nanometers"


----------



## Sandy549 (Sep 10, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> People wait for PM as it require min 60 second break in between



Can u plz help with the devworx question????


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 10, 2012)

anil.cool17 said:


> any hints for devworx??
> do we need to find that utl on devworx site and put it on answer page?


Its been 2 days, and every effort is going in vain. I know its like devworx.in, but what is the exact answer?! I put it by giving /ctc.html, but that doesnot result in the answer. tried out every combo! Can anyone help??!!


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sandy549 said:


> Can u plz help with the devworx question????


 
@Sandy Try pasting the javascript snippet in the address bar of any js enabled browser



Spoiler



A google search page will come which if you wait n watch for a while u will find the answer


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 10, 2012)

"d1 b2 b6 d6 " what does that mean? nyone pls help me..


----------



## Shane (Sep 10, 2012)

anandsp1990 said:


> "d1 b2 b6 d6 " what does that mean? nyone pls help me..





Eutuxia said:


> Viswanathan anand



there is your hint !!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, so I am posting up a quick Hint Sheet for the magazine clues, hope others find it useful..


Spoiler



1. Google the BOLD words and you'll find a number related to the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything. Add the number to the page you are on.
2. Okay so the world is changing, you'll need to be Going "520-570 nanometres" way, and ultimately to the page where no one writes. Subtract the page number where you came from, from this page no.
3. The other link in the board game.. add the answer to the page number in the Going "520-570 nanometres" clue.
4. Who uses muling minus 76.
5. Add 1 Plus the page you came from in this clue.
6. d1 b2 b6 d6, it'll have to be done in the Vishvanathan Anand way.. page 106.
7. Checkpoint 2; 
	
	



```
*www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/<number><word>.html
```




Edit:
I think that I know "Everything from the past, and I won't slip back"..


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 10, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Okay, so I am posting up a quick Hint Sheet for the magazine clues, hope others find it useful..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


what is the number which specified in the link?


Gotcha..

Whats special in checkpoint 2? I got a code there.  what is the nxt move??


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally reached *Checkpoint 2*


----------



## prathameshkakade (Sep 11, 2012)

Please give more hints to the third question.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 11, 2012)

devworks done now in the javascript one i am getting the server not found page when i paste the code in the adress bar what am i doing wrong?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 11, 2012)

aby geek said:


> devworks done now in the javascript one i am getting the server not found page when i paste the code in the adress bar what am i doing wrong?



Most browsers don't allow running of javascript directly or may be javascript is disabled in your browser.
Anyways, you can save the given code as a simple .html file and run it. That'll be enough to get what you need.


----------



## Shane (Sep 11, 2012)

aby geek said:


> devworks done now in the javascript one i am getting the server not found page when i paste the code in the adress bar what am i doing wrong?



You forgot javascript !!


----------



## ANKU JAIN1811 (Sep 11, 2012)

didn't get 2nd image code. reversed image . even then couldn't find. please help


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 11, 2012)

I started this contest today nd needs help in gta ******** radio station.. i dont have this game.. plz help me guyz...


----------



## crazyspidy (Sep 11, 2012)

got the palindrome and page number but dont have mag....//
can somebody give clues....


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 11, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..



broo.. plz help me out... in gta clue...


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 12, 2012)

akii.bh said:


> broo.. plz help me out... in gta clue...



@mukul help with the ck3 date man


----------



## aby geek (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you brainfella and shane that was big help. now i have the audio brand but i am continuously getting whoops page for some reason.


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 12, 2012)

I reached checkpoint two and sent the code... but wat next??


----------



## ankith (Sep 12, 2012)

hey can anyone help me with that chess grid one i cant understand what to do after watching tthat chess grid cant get any clue from that grid


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2012)

ankith said:


> hey can anyone help me with that chess grid one i cant understand what to do after watching tthat chess grid cant get any clue from that grid



Google thy chess board image. And you shalt find the answer.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2012)

Sp1n4lSh0ck said:


> I reached checkpoint two and sent the code... but wat next??



It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.



what do we have to do with it?


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 12, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Okay, so I am posting up a quick Hint Sheet for the magazine clues, hope others find it useful..
> 
> Edit:
> I think that I know "Everything from the past, and I won't slip back"..



what does that mean???



akii.bh said:


> broo.. plz help me out... in gta clue...



chk ur pm


----------



## psman (Sep 12, 2012)

akii.bh said:


> I started this contest today nd needs help in gta ******** radio station.. i dont have this game.. plz help me guyz...



find a hour long youtube video....the hint for finding the relevant video is with the "(full version!!!!)".....if u cant find it then please go through the previous threads


----------



## ANKU JAIN1811 (Sep 12, 2012)

hi budddies,
  didn't get 2nd image code. reversed image . even then couldn't find. please help


----------



## psman (Sep 12, 2012)

ANKU JAIN1811 said:


> hi budddies,
> didn't get 2nd image code. reversed image . even then couldn't find. please help



google "hidden word optical illusion"..and yeah make sure to do an image search with that same search string


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.



@vyom dude wat do we hav to do with dis ?
   is dis a clue of sm kind ???


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 12, 2012)

anandsp1990 said:


> what does that mean???
> 
> 
> 
> chk ur pm





psman said:


> find a hour long youtube video....the hint for finding the relevant video is with the "(full version!!!!)".....if u cant find it then please go through the previous threads



thx guyz m completed my gta  now got stuck at fb riddle .. i knw the ans bt ctc replys "Not even close, Try something else " wats more close than "us the beings"  

Do you know guys? y this happend.. of course you do... ;p


----------



## aaruni (Sep 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.




soon to be approached by digit to make clues. brilliant!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 12, 2012)

amansrivastava said:


> @mukul help with the ck3 date man



Man I can't help you about this in the thread.. you find it out yourself by using some VERY BASIC shortcut combinations, or if you are too lazy; PM me.. 



akii.bh said:


> broo.. plz help me out... in gta clue...



FLASH FM (full version!!!!) FOR REAL WITH DONWLOAD LINK - YouTube This video for at least 30 minutes..



Spoiler



is the time duration alright guys?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.


haha .. nice1


----------



## kavi (Sep 12, 2012)

hey can anyone help me with the 3rd question


----------



## saras (Sep 12, 2012)

help me with the number in the checkpoint 2....


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 12, 2012)

Please help me.
I stuck at 3rd.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2012)

Sp1n4lSh0ck said:


> what do we have to do with it?


Nothing. Just appreciate the poetry 


anandsp1990 said:


> what does that mean???


Just something I felt like sharing.


amansrivastava said:


> @vyom dude wat do we hav to do with dis ?
> is dis a clue of sm kind ???


Maybe


aaruni said:


> soon to be approached by digit to make clues. brilliant!


Thanks!! 


Achuth said:


> haha .. nice1


----------



## psman (Sep 12, 2012)

akii.bh said:


> thx guyz m completed my gta  now got stuck at fb riddle .. i knw the ans bt ctc replys "Not even close, Try something else " wats more close than "us the beings"
> 
> Do you know guys? y this happend.. of course you do... ;p



read the clue properly they r asking the name of the person who answered it first.....well all u have to do is google the entire riddle and u will get it....as simple as that.



jaskaran2315 said:


> Please help me.
> I stuck at 3rd.



if u are referring to the canadian rockstar thingy....then d hint is its a bryan adam song and jim carrey movie..


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 12, 2012)

answer this please

If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally... joined the big leagues  ... didnt get to know of the ctc until yesterday!!! hoping to win it ... any1 else from the last two ctcs still playing
(also- always happy to help)


----------



## aaruni (Sep 12, 2012)

@salujagaurav: check inbox.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 12, 2012)

erm guys  can anyone give me a hint on audio brand answer format i have found the brand name but my link is incorrect somehow.


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Nothing. Just appreciate the poetry
> 
> Just something I felt like sharing.
> 
> ...




pls man pm me sm hints or the date ...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

need help with devworx one...

the max i cud have figured out till is that devworx site has something devworx.thinkdigit.com... and ctc reg page is this one *www.thinkdigit.com/ctc?utm_source=TD&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=CTC

shall i link the both!!....is that the answer... 
and how to respond ... i mean if i have generated the url, do i have to insert it between the ctc/iv and .html like we have done in previous questions!!

How about a pm...any small instruction would be appreciated!! 

Well, for those who are struggling with d1 e6 like problems actually that are algebraic notation of chess moves...google it!!


----------



## loki (Sep 13, 2012)

plz someone help me with _*components variation means*_...
what r other component of battery...
question of finding the other variation of your previous answer...
a little help will be appreciated.


----------



## mohitvaid (Sep 13, 2012)

guys please please help me in chess one... I am not able to conclude from d1b2b6d6... thanks in advance


----------



## Achuth (Sep 13, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Finally... joined the big leagues  ... didnt get to know of the ctc until yesterday!!! hoping to win it ... any1 else from the last two ctcs still playing
> (also- always happy to help)


me me!! played CTC 1 2 and 3


----------



## aaruni (Sep 13, 2012)

this is my first CTC...


----------



## prash (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys, i'm stuck on this question 

There are ______ "e"s in this sentence.

    [Answer in words not numerals]

i tried all possible words still not able get the correct answer.
pls give hints to crack this one


----------



## RockerzzZ (Sep 13, 2012)

prash said:


> Guys, i'm stuck on this question
> 
> There are ______ "e"s in this sentence.
> 
> ...



count how many "e" are in that sentence: There are_____."e" in this sentence. including the "e". and when u again return to this ques later add 1(ithink) to this ans


----------



## prash (Sep 13, 2012)

RockerzzZ said:


> count how many "e" are in that sentence: There are_____."e" in this sentence. including the "e". and when u again return to this ques later add 1(ithink) to this ans



thank u


----------



## mohitvaid (Sep 13, 2012)

Still not able to guess, please help...



Shane said:


> there is your hint !!


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 13, 2012)

*What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?*

Guys, This is my 1st CTC. Am stuck at this one! Help help! 

What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?

I guessed umpteen times.


----------



## toogood (Sep 13, 2012)

remeber that " b@ckd00r" from ctc 1.... 
how did you complete that? i used a software to get me in


----------



## vai0 (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally d big league.

do we need to send d code to ed. even if v surely not among d 1st 5?


----------



## arvind1502 (Sep 13, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> @achuth : check ur pm



Satish Dhawan Space Centre (SDSC)

   SHAR, Shriharikota Range PO - 524 124 
  Nellore District 
  Andhra Pradesh 
  Director: Mr. M. Chandra Dathan


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 13, 2012)

Check ur pm broda...


----------



## mohitvaid (Sep 13, 2012)

Need help with d1b2b6d6, chess one, please help guys



mohitvaid said:


> Still not able to guess, please help...


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 13, 2012)

Audio Brand Name Please...


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 13, 2012)

heyy friends... any idea when the league is gonna start..?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.



there. think about it.


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 13, 2012)

jaskaran2315 said:


> Audio Brand Name Please...



go wiki and find four successful mars rovers...
jumble those alphabets and hence make a four letter word..
then replace one alphabet such that the pronunciation will be same as before replacing..



aaruni said:


> there. think about it.



thx aaruni.. got it..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

For the ones doing e's question, the sentence by default is not a complete one!!!


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 13, 2012)

akii.bh said:


> go wiki and find four successful mars rovers...
> jumble those alphabets and hence make a four letter word..
> then replace one alphabet such that the pronunciation will be same as before replacing..
> 
> ...


*
@akii.bh and @ aaruni when is chk pt 3 startin ? *


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

I just reached checkpoint one!!

But i have a doubt... I just gave a blind hit to the variation question.

Anyone having any logic about the two answers and their link with Pb plz tell me either here or by a pm!! 

 there must be atleast a human here havin the logic!!


----------



## psman (Sep 13, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> I just reached checkpoint one!!
> 
> But i have a doubt... I just gave a blind hit to the variation question.
> 
> ...




see lead is used in makin many things one is lead acid battery used for running cars...the first question refers to the variation of lead acid battery which is used for running smartphones...and the second question refers to another variation of the battery used in smartphone...the variation includes rechargebility etc.


----------



## swaraj2204 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am stucked into the component/element isotopes qn. Can anyone please help me to get out of this???


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 13, 2012)

i am not getting it



Spoiler



When you reached the first checkpoint a palindrome's what were trying to find,
it's staring you in the face hard to unwind,
Kinda like eleven,
never odd or even



Find the palindrome and add the numbers associated with each letter (Eg: A = 1, B = 2, and so on) to arrive at a figure. Subtract 158 from that figure to unlock the page number in the magazine for your next clue.


----------



## swaraj2204 (Sep 13, 2012)

can you please help me with the question of component/element of lead battery having the qn as
"Take this answer and find the element of the isotope which corresponds to it. This element when mixed with acid gives you a component which is necessary to run your car. The variation of this component when used in your smartphone uses what element?"


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 13, 2012)

salujagaurav said:


> i am not getting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude yr palindrom in in that spoiler u just put


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 13, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> dude yr palindrom in in that spoiler u just put





still not getting

please PM


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It was a nice monsoon afternoon,
> Sun was hiding behind the clouds from the sight.
> I tried to sketch the pigeons on a paper,
> But alas the colors got mixed up since both were white.



Nice hint


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 13, 2012)

what about *galaxy* and *hitch*


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 13, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Yahooo!!!! Received my copy of Digit and reached checkpoint 1. That's called cherry on top of cake.
> 
> "Come back here on the 7th of September 18:00 Hrs for the next set of clues" Hmm..




Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?


This is your URL to the next clue...

Help Help


----------



## kumar sandeep (Sep 13, 2012)

When you reached the first checkpoint a palindrome's what were trying to find,
it's staring you in the face hard to unwind,
Kinda like eleven,
never odd or even

 unlock the page number in the magazine for your next clue. I chckd mag and come aroud Who uses Muling , Hint: nxt clue in Boardgame
what to do next, not getting . pls help


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 13, 2012)

Achuth said:


> check inbox



Add the previous four numbers. Help Help!!!


----------



## utkarshj (Sep 13, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Anyone did the variant element answer?


Yes I want please


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 13, 2012)

add the previous four numbers. What are those four numbers? Do you remember? 

I literally added the four numbers and put in the URL. did not work


----------



## utkarshj (Sep 13, 2012)

zegulas said:


> mohityadavx, bro see your pm inbox..


help me with the variant question please


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 13, 2012)

salujagaurav said:


> what about *galaxy* and *hitch*



help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shane (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn I won't home when ckpt 3 opens up -.-
Too bad


----------



## avidcoolstar (Sep 13, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> finally reached  Checkpoint 1..



can u help me with java script ques???plzzzzz


----------



## deeps10 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

3rd clue says video but no video is coming on screen..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 13, 2012)

you have to find the video.


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 13, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @salujagaurav: check inbox.



Clue for 

If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url? Pl


----------



## Achuth (Sep 13, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> Add the previous four numbers. Help Help!!!



you're in a  loop  you're entering the  wrong answer in "the number of Es" question


----------



## loki (Sep 13, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> add the previous four numbers. What are those four numbers? Do you remember?
> 
> I literally added the four numbers and put in the URL. did not work



i also added them but get the same answer as before.  it makes a loop out of it.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 13, 2012)

Can anyone help me with the "If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?",I don't have any info about coding...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

Got that palindrome...

Well, cant find any link with number 11!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

peterpan said:


> Can anyone help me with the "If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?",I don't have any info about coding...



devworx.in/ and continue!!

NO CODING NEEDED!


----------



## loki (Sep 13, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> devworx.in/ and continue!!
> 
> NO CODING NEEDED!



*devworks.thinkdigit.com/devworxctc.html
answer will be like this but how to write in ctc iv answer form.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 13, 2012)

sorry,but i tried entering it in all possible ways but no result? Can u help pls????


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 13, 2012)

peterpan said:


> sorry,but i tried entering it in all possible ways but no result? Can u help pls????



Lets check your pm


----------



## loki (Sep 13, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Lets check your pm



mail me also ...


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Friends,

I would really appreciate is someone could help me cracking the 'devworx' stage!!! The actual website is devworx.in and if ctc would have been inside it, the url would be *www.devworx.in/ctc!! but if i put this answer in the browser..it takes me to a wrong page...help me with a good clue to crack this code!!!

thanks!!! KS


----------



## rahul17732 (Sep 13, 2012)

friends,
i am stuck with..
Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------?

anyone please give hint...
thank you..


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 14, 2012)

ksambhav said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I would really appreciate is someone could help me cracking the 'devworx' stage!!! The actual website is devworx.in and if ctc would have been inside it, the url would be *www.devworx.in/ctc!! but if i put this answer in the browser..it takes me to a wrong page...help me with a good clue to crack this code!!!
> 
> thanks!!! KS



dnt forget .html


----------



## priyankgupta (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, if questions can be asked from previous points in CTC, do we need to make a note of all the links that have been solved until now?


----------



## loki (Sep 14, 2012)

hint me with audio brands puzzle?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

loki said:


> hint me with audio brands puzzle?



As said ...

Rearrange the four alphabets!!
Then replace one of them with similar sounding one!!

It was very difficult for me to find the name - it took about 1 hour googling all the possible permutations!!...

At first, I thought it was BOSS!!

"You Got Two Hints"


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

priyankgupta said:


> Well, if questions can be asked from previous points in CTC, do we need to make a note of all the links that have been solved until now?



Isn't that obvious? lol


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

Achuth said:


> me me!! played CTC 1 2 and 3


me played ctc 1,2,3  and now 4


----------



## techbulb (Sep 14, 2012)

help with d.gpcoycjo
can understand how to decrypt i think a key is use which is dvorak


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

priyankgupta said:


> Well, if questions can be asked from previous points in CTC, do we need to make a note of all the links that have been solved until now?





Vyom said:


> Isn't that obvious? lol



this means previous points in this CTC, or from previous CTCs too? This is the first CTC that I am attempting....


----------



## clinton (Sep 14, 2012)

It ll definitely mean previous points from this ctc buddy....The pages of the old ctc's hav been taken down long back...


----------



## maheshomf (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys, em stuck at this.. *www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/<answer.html> found answer as mark zuckerburg, but still i tried every combination of related words like fb, etc... not able to go through the 1st question itself!! ​


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> please inbox me also...



Clue for Mars question please..

I got four letters. Replaced one. But that does not work. Answer is in ABCC format?


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

There was a young woman named Bright
Whose speed was much faster than light.
She set out one day
In a relative way,
And returned on the previous night.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> There was a young woman named Bright
> Whose speed was much faster than light.
> She set out one day
> In a relative way,
> And returned on the previous night.



is it related to ctc? is this a riddle? or just poetry?


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

it will be needed in this CTC in the near future...


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

how you know that?


----------



## ronakonly (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it possible to solve that question without magazine?? i have the page number but not the magazine.
please help..!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

maheshomf said:


> Guys, em stuck at this.. *www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/iv/<answer.html> found answer as mark zuckerburg, but still i tried every combination of related words like fb, etc... not able to go through the 1st question itself!! ​



Why not google 'mark zuckerburg'!!


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Where is the 3rd chekpoint???
And how many of you have reched the 2nd one?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

shanukumar10 said:


> Where is the 3rd chekpoint???
> And how many of you have reched the 2nd one?



Me


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

shanukumar10 said:


> Where is the 3rd chekpoint???
> And how many of you have reched the 2nd one?





abhijitrucks said:


> There was a young woman named Bright
> Whose speed was much faster than light.
> She set out one day
> In a relative way,
> And returned on the previous night.





aaruni said:


> is it related to ctc? is this a riddle? or just poetry?





abhijitrucks said:


> it will be needed in this CTC in the near future...



That means we are still on our way!!


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> That means we are still on our way!!


Just a poem people....


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 14, 2012)

Every one juz Relax nd keep visiting url of CheckPoint 2
and Your ctc registered email..

They'll approach you for next clue..


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> There was a young woman named Bright
> Whose speed was much faster than light.
> She set out one day
> In a relative way,
> And returned on the previous night.


Nice one that !!


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> There was a young woman named Bright
> Whose speed was much faster than light.
> She set out one day
> In a relative way,
> And returned on the previous night.



Rajnikanth's Wife


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

shanukumar10 said:


> Just a poem people....





akii.bh said:


> Every one juz Relax nd keep visiting url of CheckPoint 2
> and Your ctc registered email..
> 
> They'll approach you for next clue..



Lets just get a walk over the famous beach of Jammu and have a round to Aakash!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Lets just get a walk over the famous beach of Jammu and have a round to Aakash!!


what?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> what?



Nothing


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 14, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Lets just get a walk over the famous beach of Jammu and have a round to Aakash!!




  Paras I've walked a l'll more to kashmir.. come join me m getting bored here


----------



## viveksj (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## shantmath (Sep 14, 2012)

Cant believe there are so less people online right now. But im excited


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

My exams begin on monday. Chemistrys on the first day. I dont even know the the syllabus but who cares cause i m up for ctc.
I hope ckpoint 3 will be more tough and thrill filled. And i wish this time there aint any clue that cant be solved on mobile browsers cause they irritate me so much
. Anyways guys be aware of easy clues they might lead you to cheatsheets.

Bring it on !!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

the time is nigh


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 14, 2012)

2 Minutes Left!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

can you help me... i got no magazine yet.... i can help in the web part

can you help me... i got no magazine yet.... i can help in the web part


----------



## hjshah_24 (Sep 14, 2012)

Whats the new clue onwards????


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

what does it mean>>


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

done with 3 clues 
NEED HELP with "HIGHER calling"


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Higher calling?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

green said:


> Higher calling?


I'm stuck too :S


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

yayyyyyyy first one done


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

stuck on i square


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

what higher calling?


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> stuck on i square



Any hint for the HIGHER calling???


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

well, that was easy..if you read digit.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

haven't reached higher calling.

am stuck on i square. please help.


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

sygeek said:


> well, that was easy..if you read digit.



Which page no. pm me pls.......


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

use what kickstarted the whole generation of communications you see around.... 
let the light and sound guide you and wires


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> haven't reached higher calling.
> 
> am stuck on i square. please help.



its morse code


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> its morse code



hey! you  know about higher calling... pm please


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

no. if you enter the wrong answer in the toughest riddle, you end up in i square...


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 14, 2012)

Any help with the password protected file?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> its morse code


come on!


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 14, 2012)

God!!!! Its easy for the first 2 now the Hell doors opened! Any hints for 3rd clue


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> no. if you enter the wrong answer in the toughest riddle, you end up in i square...


i square.???  you mean first level??


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Higher calling? any clue/


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

what am I doing wrong with the circular clue? I even tried the full form.


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

sygeek said:


> what am I doing wrong with the circular clue? I even tried the full form.



Any hint for the higher calling one?


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

sygeek said:


> what am I doing wrong with the circular clue? I even tried the full form.



what circular clue?? did you finish higher calling one?


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

now what is this whatchamacallits.???


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

i lost my dvds can anyone send me the txt file on the email id - ribhu197@gmail.com pls pls pls


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

this is really good:
"

There are currently 67 users browsing this thread. (23 members and 44 guests)

    toogood,
    BassEXE,
    sourav1995,
    green,
    sygeek+,
    r4gs,
    psman,
    utkarsh007+,
    Makx,
    Ramcool55,
    rohanz,
    amansrivastava,
    piyoosh528,
    shantmath,
    aaruni,
    sunny8872,
    hjshah_24,
    pulkitpopli2004,
    N'droid,
    codypunk,
    loki,
    viveksj,
    akii.bh"


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Any clue or hint for second question(after 2nd checkpoint) plzz helllpp


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

just got my internet back 

3rd question


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> now what is this whatchamacallits.???





it is name of a hershey chocolate.. why?????????????????


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Can someone please send me the text file??


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

jaskaran2315 said:


> We've been addicted to



hey@ dont past full clues her.... delete it


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

guys plz dont post the complete questions.. plz


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

eutuxia !! remove that please!! :O


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

hints:
1.morse
2.google
3.read digit


can someone give a hint related to password?


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Text file anyone?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm using a macbook air, so no optical drive. Someone send me the text file please (i.e. the guys who just asked for my help on pm )?


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

its morse code


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

@sygeek check pm
also need help with higher calling .. that question


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

someone please send the text file.


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

now what is the password to the .txt file


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

first someone tell me the round thing made of glass.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

Achuth said:


> @sygeek check pm
> also need help with higher calling .. that question


read the digit diary in the magazine, they're addicted to a game.


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

digit is improving...  ctc 1 was a .rar file which was relatively easy


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

*HIGHER calling*

I am looking at the September, August, July, and June Digits, and have found nothing. Please help !!!!


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Share the text file please.


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

neone has ne idea about the password to the .txt file....


----------



## clinton (Sep 14, 2012)

Sum1 pls share the txt file.....


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> neone has ne idea about the password to the .txt file....


nope..


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 14, 2012)

whatchamacallits?? help guys!!


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

whatchamacallits


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: HIGHER calling*



Yash Pande said:


> I am looking at the September, August, July, and June Digits, and have found nothing. Please help !!!!



HIGHER calling.. help please!!!


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

text file please


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 14, 2012)

Any Help with the text file?


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone please send me the text file and I'll help you with any other question.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the game Wo*** ** *****aft??? If so, how do you write it?


----------



## rahul17732 (Sep 14, 2012)

friends,
i am stuck with..
Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------?

anyone please give hint...
thank you..


----------



## ronakonly (Sep 14, 2012)

any hints on  "whatchamacallits...errr.. you know what we mean..."..


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Somebody!! Share Digit mag please! "HIGHER"


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess everyone is stuck on the zip file, we need more hints digit.


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

rahul17732 said:


> friends,
> i am stuck with..
> Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------?
> 
> ...



there is a common word for both of those....just find it


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

whatchamacallits- i need clue for this


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I guess everyone is stuck on the zip file, we need more hints digit.



hell yeah!!....


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

someone pm me with "whatchamacallits...errr.. you know what we mean..." plzz
i can help with zip file password


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

rahul17732 said:


> friends,
> i am stuck with..
> Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------?
> 
> ...



You're reading them the wrong way...
Try turning it all around


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 14, 2012)

can someone upload the txt/zip file?


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

whatchamacallits???


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

OMG OMG!! This is so exciting!!
I am on it.. and reached to that circular thing...  

Hehehehahahahaha


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the game!!!!

I guess I was writing it wrong the whole time.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

everyone's stuck on the zip file  me too


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

We also gave it away in that circular thing - A clue plz


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

anyone with a clue to the password for the zip file... guys! i cannot go about brute forcing  9 characters... give me something


----------



## rahul17732 (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks a lot I got it....


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

Cant play the dvds on my mobile phone oh f***k !
Can some one pls help me . Have pity on mobilers.


----------



## shantmath (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> There was a young woman named Bright
> Whose speed was much faster than light.
> She set out one day
> In a relative way,
> And returned on the previous night.



Check ur pm


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys.. help needed for the CIRCULAR thing!! some clue pl


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey frndz.. 
good to c u again here.. 

was trying on 1st one only after chk2.. 
still unable to link that "ONWARDS!".. any clue..


----------



## hjshah_24 (Sep 14, 2012)

number.... in song and some games


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Circular thing?? Anyone


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Circular thing?? Anyone



I tried every synonym of the circular thing in which they give the game to customers. But nothing works!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

try plural


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah ^^


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> try plural



That worked!!  Now that I dont have the circular thing.. How am I supposed to get that file!! 

Somebody share the file pleaseee


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

done lol


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/90319988/CTC.zip



here is the zip file for those who dont have dvds

mods please delete if necessary


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

Please send me the file
jaskaransingh2315@ymail.com


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> done lol



Pl share that txt file


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the password yes
wo hoo hwowowowo

wtf its not working


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

preping up the password list for the file.. any hint guys.... anything... size.??? alpha numerical?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

ehh i have to look inside the text and i was trying the password online


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

why are there *2* password-protected zip files on the dvds???


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> *dl.dropbox.com/u/90319988/CTC.zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot, but where's the hint?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

can somebody tell me how to crack it, so that I can stop gueesing random words and do some real good?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 14, 2012)

Somebody help me with the HIGHER.. I think I know the game but it's not working. Is it W........?


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

If no one helps with this one i promise i m gonna steal a pc.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 14, 2012)

checkpoint 1 yay

now what do i have to do on this 8keys you know the drill question?


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

done with the password thingy!!..


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Password - Done!!


----------



## brainfella (Sep 14, 2012)

aby geek said:


> checkpoint 1 yay
> 
> now what do i have to do on this 8keys you know the drill question?



Just try to decode them by pressing the keys in your keypad (the one you have with you always)


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

tell me how.


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> Password - Done!!



What??!! Hint?


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

Cant open the  file on my mobile someone pls crack it and pm me the clue and u can trust me for help.


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

We know the pass but what after that cannot understand??


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> We know the pass but what after that cannot understand??


please pm me how to crack password?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> We know the pass but what after that cannot understand??



How did you do it?? Brute force????


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

someone give me a hint on the password


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

guys use a dictionary attack on the .rar file thats it


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

ya... you have to bruteforce the password


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

hey! i can brute force.... but just give me something to work with


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 14, 2012)

@ thegame.arun

dude pm us password or pls give hint here


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> guys use a dictionary attack on the .rar file thats it



I have only one file.


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> ya... you have to bruteforce the password



parameters???????? length?? ucase?? lcase???



abhijitrucks said:


> ya... you have to bruteforce the password



parameters???????? length?? ucase?? lcase???


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 14, 2012)

^Any helpful words?


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

if it is a brute force can someone give the password length??


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> if it is a brute force can someone give the password length??



Can you please share the second file too?


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

toogood said:


> parameters???????? length?? ucase?? lcase???
> 
> 
> 
> parameters???????? length?? ucase?? lcase???





BassEXE said:


> if it is a brute force can someone give the password length??



5 letter lcase


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally got the pass..


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

got the pass


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

no spaces/special characters?

where is the second zip file located? I can upload if necessary.


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

anybody solved the Jabberwocky clue?? plzz give hint


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

i got the password yiipie....


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

link to second file : *frndcircle.co.in/wbs43open-win32.zip


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

@BassEXE check you PM


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> link to second file : *frndcircle.co.in/wbs43open-win32.zip



where was that file?


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

in the dvd. i forgot in which dvd


----------



## brainfella (Sep 14, 2012)

Need help with HIGHER.. plz give a clue how to write it.. I got the game name


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

There was a young woman named Bright
Whose speed was much faster than light......
how to use it????????????????????????


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

need help with the "Jabberwocky" poem


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> anybody solved the Jabberwocky clue?? plzz give hint



i solved the problem with the poem but now stuck with the alpha omega part???


----------



## jaskaran2315 (Sep 14, 2012)

what was the problem?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

it has to do something with bible and revelations.. but what????


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> 5 letter lcase


thanks.... i'm on it


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

Can anyone give me the hint for the pass


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Which of the two files was located in tribes folder???


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

what do you mean *two* files?


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

neone ne idea about omega and alpha....sumthing related to the bible but dunno what??


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

what is this man stuck in bible?? anyone can do it?? the first file

got the nos


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> what do you mean *two* files?



The question asks for a file inside tr**** folder, which one C**.zip or win*******.zip is located in tr**** folder?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

C** is located in t**** folder.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Sep 14, 2012)

guys, someone tel me how to type the higher thing.. i got the name.. but its not working any way i try it.. help..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

jabberwocky..
got the error but wat to do now??
plz help..


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Help please someone


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 14, 2012)

somone pm me answer for whatchamacallits. alpha n omega or atleast give any hint abt passs


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

i just cant understand the hint part: Use the first file in the series???????


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Any hint for higher calling please? I know the answer but don't why it is not working


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

psman said:


> i just cant understand the hint part: Use the first file in the series???????



me neither


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

2nd zip is cracking my brain!!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just cracked the zip just using my brain without bruteforce.


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I havnt got any email ye plzzz HELP


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Just cracked the zip just using my brain without bruteforce.



First zip or the 2nd?


----------



## rahul17732 (Sep 14, 2012)

friend 
please give me hint in palindrome...


----------



## hjshah_24 (Sep 14, 2012)

"And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
whats this????


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

anyone knows the timestamp? i know the rest?  (google bhaiya helped)


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Just cracked the zip just using my brain without bruteforce.


both files?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Just cracked the zip just using my brain without bruteforce.



sop what crack the text lol


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

No only the first which is the smallest.


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

if anyone knows the correct timestamp, PM me  i know the rest!


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Anybody? Got answer for the clue in that text file? Gosh..


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

I bet the first letter of the password is z (stupid bruteforce technique)


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> 2nd zip is cracking my brain!!



There is a 2nd zip file that is password protected? Pl share it!! I will crack it


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

The 2nd file is NOT important right now! They haven't mentioned it yet


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> what do you mean *two* files?



there is *another* password protected zip file in one of the dvds


----------



## ronakonly (Sep 14, 2012)

Use dictionary method instead of Brute force.. Very fast. >>


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

everyone is just too busy with their alphas and omegas... anyone... what is the jaberwocky number...
do we have to use the wrong word or correct word?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

akshat2112 said:


> The 2nd file is NOT important right now! They haven't mentioned it yet



Are you "sure"!??
Cause the way I read the first text file in first zip file.. there's something about Omega? Isn't it?


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Are you "sure"!??
> Cause the way I read the first text file in first zip file.. there's something about Omega? Isn't it?



But the answer is to be used online


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the answer to jabberwocky what to do now???


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

The HINT: first file in the series is just too confusing!!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

akshat2112 said:


> But the answer is to be used online



Oh yeah... I get it now... 
Maybe I am too close...

dammit....


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 14, 2012)

Checkpoint 3 \m/


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> The HINT: first file in the series is just too confusing!!



THAT is confusing?? What about the line before that? The friction one?


----------



## psman (Sep 14, 2012)

well anyone any luck with the clues in the txt....product of chalk and friction and use the first file in the series..?????????


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Checkpoint 3 \m/



Really?? Please give some hint about Jabberwocky.

Does it need the second zip file?


----------



## akii.bh (Sep 14, 2012)

checkpoint 2 url isn't opening... whats the clue .. somebody help...


----------



## aby geek (Sep 14, 2012)

i need help wth the question on ck1 page to move on its the 8keys .. you know the drill thing any hint whatsoever will be a great help please.


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

chalk and friction? Come on!! what does that mean?


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Checkpoint 3 \m/



If you aren't joking can u help with the product of chalk and friction one...


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

ribhu97 said:


> If you aren't joking can u help with the product of chalk and friction one...



Maybe he is


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 14, 2012)

Im gonna be desperate. I have tried brute forcing the first password but to no avail. How am I supposed to figure it out without any clues? can someone give me a clue,without entirely spoiling the answer?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> Im gonna be desperate. I have tried brute forcing the first password but to no avail. How am I supposed to figure it out without any clues? can someone give me a clue,without entirely spoiling the answer?



not brute !! dictionary attack = 5letters ..


----------



## Shane (Sep 14, 2012)

guys .. need help with whatchamacallits


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

HIgher ... What higheR?? dafaq..Stuck again...


----------



## brainfella (Sep 14, 2012)

Someone plz plz help me with HIGHER question. Is my answer W.....(3 words game) correct? If yes how to enter it in url?Any changes in entering it in url?


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

has anyone figured how or where to use the software??


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

thats another clue  solve the other zip first


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

I know am very close to the answer.. But this 'Use the first file in the series' is buggin me..


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Maybe he is


 are YOU?????


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

Achuth said:


> thats another clue  solve the other zip first



Other zip?? What is that one about bro?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

i know wat to do with the friction one but i thnk my time stamp is wrong.. cn someone help me for that


----------



## N'droid (Sep 14, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> if anyone knows the correct timestamp, PM me  i know the rest!



Pm me the rest i know the timestamp.


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> i know wat to do with the friction one but i thnk my time stamp is wrong.. cn someone help me for that



Know the friction one? I know the time stamp. But how did you make it? cos, the time stamp takes you to answer of friciton


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> Know the friction one? I know the time stamp. But how did you make it? cos, the time stamp takes you to answer of friciton


dnt take friction in that sense..


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

I got it how to use the soft

I got it how to use the soft


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> dnt take friction in that sense..



Bro.. I took it like this..Go to the place where OMEGA, ALPHA takes you.. and use the time stamp that you got previously there. You would find something that relates to "chalk and friction".

I tried every damn combinaton.. nothing workeD


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

**cking 3 hours and 45 minutes  this is insane!


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

how to use the software??


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes cracked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

toogood said:


> how to use the software??


Which software you are asking for?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Checkpoint 3 reached!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> dnt take friction in that sense..



So friction here does not give any hint and is just for confusing??



jatinrungta said:


> Checkpoint 3 reached!!!!!!!!!!!


Please give some hint on Jabberwocky.


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Checkpoint 3 reached!!!!!!!!!!!



Bro.. help pls.. What to do with that omega thing? That is just a clue where we should search for the answer for  "chalk and friction?" with the timestamp?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Checkpoint 3 reached.



This is the ______ break before the _____ leg takes off on ____ Sep 2012, at exactly 1800 hrs.



Be there on time and ensure you play to be crowned the brainiest.


----------



## rahul17732 (Sep 14, 2012)

friends 
please help me for palindrome question. i have found that magazine page no 8 but i am not getting.. what is there?


----------



## Shane (Sep 14, 2012)

nvm got it .. but now really stuck with txt file


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 14, 2012)

what is it guys how did u got to software
how do u got pass of second zip
n mainly anybody pls explain me in pm abt poem n timestamp n what to do with alpha n omega


----------



## Shane (Sep 14, 2012)

Eutuxia said:


> what is it guys how did u got to software
> how do u got pass of second zip
> n mainly anybody pls explain me in pm abt poem n timestamp n what to do with alpha n omega



PM mee too, i could really use some help.

UPDATE: cracked zip 2.. and wondering what to do


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Checkpoint 3 reached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how did you use the software???


----------



## techbulb (Sep 14, 2012)

wat to do on one.html


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Sep 14, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Maybe he is


Keep Dreaming ....BIT**


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

rahul17732 said:


> friends
> please help me for palindrome question. i have found that magazine page no 8 but i am not getting.. what is there?



Math isnt the language of the universe!!!...
THUS IT IS NOT THE ULTIMATE ANSWER TO ALL QUESTIONS!!..

So, how can 6 X 9 be 54!!


----------



## ribhu97 (Sep 14, 2012)

can any1 pm me the stuff "where it leads", i kno the timestamp.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 14, 2012)

rahul17732 said:


> friends
> please help me for palindrome question. i have found that magazine page no 8 but i am not getting.. what is there?



Titanium is there!!


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

Any hint for the poem question?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

Big Hints for you::::
1)morse code
2)how can it be??
3)bing it (I am a bing fanboy)
4)Digit Diary:: 
5)circular thing--try plural
6)want the password-THINK it 
do you remember?? when it said in ck2 that skipping may be something(I dont remember actually) so skip this question
7)Look for the 2nd zip file in omega dvd--Crack it
Lux and lumen  you have to carefully READ that text file.You will get the clue to CK3
tHATS IT


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Keep Dreaming ....BIT**



Natures way of differentiating morons? they dont detect sarcasm.


----------



## Eutuxia (Sep 14, 2012)

DMN know one helping on Jabberwocky clue ??


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Big Hints for you::::
> 1)morse code
> 2)how can it be??
> 3)bing it (I am a bing fanboy)
> ...



What's with the manual?


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Big Hints for you::::
> 1)morse code
> 2)how can it be??
> 3)bing it (I am a bing fanboy)
> ...



It actually said that skipping will leave you stuck at a future clue


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Big Hints for you::::
> 1)morse code
> 2)how can it be??
> 3)bing it (I am a bing fanboy)
> ...



Can you share the second zip file pl?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> Big Hints for you::::
> 1)morse code
> 2)how can it be??
> 3)bing it (I am a bing fanboy)
> ...


What do you mean by skip the question? How can we simply skip the question


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> do you remember?? when it said in ck2 that skipping may be something(I dont remember actually) so skip this question



I really don't think you can skip any question.
And that text said "Skipping may lead you to reach checkpoints, but it can also lead you to stuck somewhere later really bad".


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

green said:


> What's with the manual?



there is a manual on the disk


----------



## avrix (Sep 14, 2012)

i am stuck at higher addiction question for hours...........what do you mean by bing....i tried all search engines,facebook etc....pls gimme one proper clue


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

avrix said:


> i am stuck at higher addiction question for hours...........what do you mean by bing....i tried all search engines,facebook etc....pls gimme one proper clue



There's a clue before.
Look for posts by sygeek


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

We will see about later for now lets skip it and ty to solve afterwards


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

avrix said:


> i am stuck at higher addiction question for hours...........what do you mean by bing....i tried all search engines,facebook etc....pls gimme one proper clue



Read digits last few pages.. something personal


----------



## green (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> there is a manual on the disk



I don't have the disk. Can someone share the manual?


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

about the software........
HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


how to use it ???

about the software........
HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


how to use it ???


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*@jatinrungta*
How many digits are the second zip's password???


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

how to use the software :\


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 14, 2012)

Lux and Lumen, are there any files for that? If yes please someone upload it!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> *@jatinrungta*
> How many digits are the second zip's password???



9                                     .


----------



## RockerzzZ (Sep 14, 2012)

know the problem wid the poem its very easyyyyyyyyy
But................ I dont know wat to do next


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2012)

I really didn't want to go to dinner before solving the clue of that file in CTC.zip.
But I will have to leave it for now.

Feel's sad.


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hint for ***n S*o*ce RT* puzzle?


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

*@Ishu Gupta*
So you solved the clue and got ck3??


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> So you solved the clue and got ck3??


Yep solved
These questions follow the clue.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

CK3 ..skipped the question .. but yeah


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 14, 2012)

hari1 said:


> *@Ishu Gupta*
> So you solved the clue and got ck3??



No. I don't have a DVD drive, so can't get the manual.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

Urgh, digit should know that some people don't have an optical drive :/. Don't make it too dependent on stuff which everyone is not likely to have.

someone upload the manual?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 14, 2012)

Can anybody please upload the manual? :/


----------



## techbulb (Sep 14, 2012)

hardest riddle answer is no or yes


----------



## crucio96 (Sep 14, 2012)

Checkpoint 

Checkpoint


----------



## utkarsh007 (Sep 14, 2012)

rchd chkpt 3


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

*www.dropbox.com/s/23elnea026uqc8b/wbs43open-win32.zip    link for the zip


----------



## sygeek (Sep 14, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> *www.dropbox.com/s/23elnea026uqc8b/wbs43open-win32.zip    link for the zip


upload the manual.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

well .. can someone help me with the FOSS game thingy??


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 14, 2012)

*www.dropbox.com/s/fju3mlfw85hrr5f/minolta_autometer_iv_f1.pdf for the manual


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 14, 2012)

someone help me in the poem


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 14, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> dnt forget .html



Thanks for advise...but I did used .html at the end...i have tried a number of different permutations & combinations..but none worked!!! May be I am missing the proper format while putting the answer in the browser!!!?
Please help!!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

has anybody noticed? 
agent dash has a sale on one time supply items....
1/2 price and even lower


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Please someone upload the manual. I have cracked the second zip I don't have the DVD. Pleeaassee


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 14, 2012)

Help in the FOSS rts thing please...


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 14, 2012)

The place you came from has the vital word you need. Help pl!


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

DONE!!!

CONGRATS!!!



Checkpoint 3 reached.



This is the ______ before the ______ takes off on ___ Sep 2012, at exactly ____ hrs.



Be there on time and ensure you play to be crowned the brainiest.



Send the following code to ______:
____________________

Subject should be ___________

And remember to mention your registered name. If you forgot to register, do so now by going here



hari1 said:


> Please someone upload the manual. I have cracked the second zip I don't have the DVD. Pleeaassee



*www.dropbox.com/s/fju3mlfw85hrr5f/minolta_autometer_iv_f1.pdf


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

how to use the manual??????????????????????????


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Please upload the manual


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

Achuth said:


> well .. can someone help me with the FOSS game thingy??



What????



hari1 said:


> Please upload the manual
> View attachment 6875



*www.dropbox.com/s/fju3mlfw85hrr5f/minolta_autometer_iv_f1.pdf

Everything you need has already been uploaded. Look at older posts.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 14, 2012)

Reached Chk3, but I'm afraid I skipped the first text file! :O


----------



## toogood (Sep 14, 2012)

how do you need the manual?


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 14, 2012)

which software i searched a lot...plz help with the password...if not then atleast tell me the software name


----------



## hari1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Does it mean that Digit has inserted a text file in the manual??


----------



## nithishr (Sep 14, 2012)

Have figured out the mistake in jabberwocky.. What to do next? Please help...


----------



## avrix (Sep 14, 2012)

for higher addiction i browsed thru last 8 pages of digit september issue.....nothing useful....pls give me a clue


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 14, 2012)

the "addiction" is a game

if you have read digit before, you know where they talk about such things

the answer is the first word of the game's name


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 14, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..



Hey man...please help with the 'Devworx' one. I have tried a number of answers..with .html...but none worked..give me a close clue or may be I am missing the proper format of putting the answer...i have tried like devworx - ctc and many other options? Please help!
thanks.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 14, 2012)

ksambhav said:


> Hey man...please help with the 'Devworx' one. I have tried a number of answers..with .html...but none worked..give me a close clue or may be I am missing the proper format of putting the answer...i have tried like devworx - ctc and many other options? Please help!
> thanks.



you just put out the answer !! -__-


----------



## avrix (Sep 14, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> the "addiction" is a game
> 
> if you have read digit before, you know where they talk about such things
> 
> the answer is the first word of the game's name



dude this is first time i read digit........no idea about game...please pm me


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi..I think I have given written the answer for the devworx question. Just wanted to be sure, when I put the answer in the browser the next page/clue I was landed on was a devworx page and it says :


ctc

Thank you for participating in the latest edition of Crack the Code!

Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!

All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041

Hint: Any modern JavaScript enabled browser would lead you to your next clue!


Am at the right clue page?? please update me!

thanks.


----------



## avrix (Sep 14, 2012)

avrix said:


> dude this is first time i read digit........no idea about game...please pm me



please pm me game name


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi..I think I have given written the answer for the devworx question. Just wanted to be sure, when I put the answer in the browser the next page/clue I was landed on was a devworx page and it says :


ctc

Thank you for participating in the latest edition of Crack the Code!

Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!

All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041

Hint: Any modern JavaScript enabled browser would lead you to your next clue!


Am at the right clue page?? please update me!

thanks.

could any one has got idea about the java script one?? there is no clue I am able to understand. What should I do with the code! I am not a coding guy..


----------



## techbulb (Sep 14, 2012)

avrix said:


> for higher addiction i browsed thru last 8 pages of digit september issue.....nothing useful....pls give me a clue


page 117 wat to do with the manual and the software


----------



## o3_forever (Sep 14, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Watch this space...



help with the 3rd question with the elphant  plz


----------



## avrix (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> page 117 wat to do with the manual and the software


what manual and software??


----------



## techbulb (Sep 15, 2012)

avrix said:


> what manual and software??



forget it i figured it out
 reached checkpoint 3 eagerly waiting fot 21st sep


----------



## avrix (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> forget it i figured it out
> reached checkpoint 3 eagerly waiting fot 21st sep



then please help me out wid higher addiction one.......this is first time i purchased magazine and playing this game


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> forget it i figured it out
> reached checkpoint 3 eagerly waiting fot 21st sep




higher addiction help plzzzz


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 15, 2012)

Thought I got the answer for the jabberwocky clue as well as the alpha and omega riddle. But it doesn't seem to be correct  And btw does anyone know how to crack the second zip file? Can you tell me how to use dictionary attack or brute force to crack passwords? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronakonly (Sep 15, 2012)

Bornsleepy said:


> Thought I got the answer for the jabberwocky clue as well as the alpha and omega riddle. But it doesn't seem to be correct  And btw does anyone know how to crack the second zip file? Can you tell me how to use dictionary attack or brute force to crack passwords? Thanks in advance.



check ur pm


----------



## aby geek (Sep 15, 2012)

hello hello bhai log mujhe CK1 se aage badne main sahaita karo please.


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone tell me how to crack the second zip


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

still wanted to know the ans. to that jabbawockey poem...thingy.....was that just like that to waste our time until we stumble upon the 2nd file or there is an ans to it.....



brainfella said:


> Someone tell me how to crack the second zip



use a dictionary attack using any rar password cracker...



Bornsleepy said:


> Thought I got the answer for the jabberwocky clue as well as the alpha and omega riddle. But it doesn't seem to be correct  And btw does anyone know how to crack the second zip file? Can you tell me how to use dictionary attack or brute force to crack passwords? Thanks in advance.



first download a rar password cracker and install it....and use a dictionary attack(faster than brute force) to crack the password....if u dont know about dictionary attack then its a way of cracking passwords by taking reference from a text file containing the most common words used in english...



suyog33 said:


> higher addiction help plzzzz



read digit diary of this month!!!


----------



## techbulb (Sep 15, 2012)

abbygeek and suyog check your pms


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

avrix said:


> then please help me out wid higher addiction one.......this is first time i purchased magazine and playing this game



well read the digit diary page


----------



## suyog33 (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> abbygeek and suyog check your pms


thanks
now what to do with manual???? I used tht software but its say read stream error....


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 15, 2012)

aby geek said:


> hello hello bhai log mujhe CK1 se aage badne main sahaita karo please.



Hello bhai....bahut acha hoga agar aap batade ki mai kaise apki kis savaal mei madad kar sakta hu...

Hello...brada..It'd be better if you specify a particular question or its part for which you need help!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 15, 2012)

i dont know i tried so many softwares but still unable to open the password protected files.. can anyone help me..


----------



## cooldude22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Am stuck with jabberwocky poem 

Do I hav to find any s/w name for this?? please help


----------



## aby geek (Sep 15, 2012)

hey paras its the "if u had only 8 keys to type this...." you know the drill thing . if it is a musical instrument then what should i look for to answer?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

From this discussion it's clear that all of the people who reached checkpoint 3 have done so by skipping steps, and believe me, it will kill you in the last round - I'm pretty sadistic that way, and the last round hasn't been made yet... <insert evil laugh here>

The wise ones will heed staticsid's warning if they want to be crowned overall ctc champions.


----------



## N'droid (Sep 15, 2012)

Its also clear that no one has pity on mobile phone uses. Experience says !!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

give us some hint for the FOSS game thingy raaabo !!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

suyog33 said:


> thanks
> now what to do with manual???? I used tht software but its say read stream error....



I got the same error.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

copy the pdf to your computer and then decode


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 15, 2012)

Please give some hint on Jabberwocky. 						
I found the mistake and the omega


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

check pm -_- @bass


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 15, 2012)

Achuth said:


> check pm -_- @bass



clue for "FOSS" thing?? Anybody?

Somebody!!  Am stuck at the FOSS thing.. Pl help


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 15, 2012)

please help wat do we use for cracking the second file....dictionary or brute force?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone give clue to the chalk and friction one. Does first file mean the file number in the first part of timestamp? Are there any clues to crack the second zip instead of using password crackers? I got answer to jabberwocky and alpha-omega


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> clue for "FOSS" thing?? Anybody?
> 
> Somebody!!  Am stuck at the FOSS thing.. Pl help



When does this clue come? I didn't reach it. What's the clue before it?


----------



## SHUBHAM VERMA (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuck at clue 3 ...need help?????


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 15, 2012)

hari1 said:


> When does this clue come? I didn't reach it. What's the clue before it?


+1 Is this after Jabberwocky?


----------



## thegame.arun (Sep 15, 2012)

hari1 said:


> When does this clue come? I didn't reach it. What's the clue before it?



Check your inboX!!


----------



## SHUBHAM VERMA (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuck at clue 3 ...need help?????



3rdWorld said:


> No thanks got it my self... thanks



plz tell me the 3rd one...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

got my internet connection back... woooohoooooO!!!!!
I solve all the clues even if I am late in reaching chk3!!
But the internet connectivity won't be with me for long.. 

hardest riddle on internet? yes/no?
true/false?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ck3 reached....some guyzz know what i meam


----------



## Makx (Sep 15, 2012)

Is the answer to the mistake oa***** or u*****?
Which bible am I looking for?


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 15, 2012)

Arun check inbox


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

I got the jabberwocky thing and the time stamp. What does chalk and friction produce?? And for the URL, shoul we type the jabberwocky answer also along with the password ??? Please help!!!!


----------



## utkarshj (Sep 15, 2012)

Checkpoint  1 reached !!


----------



## Sp1n4lSh0ck (Sep 15, 2012)

Please help i am unable to use the software wats the text file hidden inside the pdf??


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> Please give some hint on Jabberwocky.
> I found the mistake and the omega



I found Jabberwocky . Help me with the chalk and friction thing


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

the question about the toughest riddle diverges my way into two..!!!
solving the yes part but stuck here on a clue which says *And that is the __ number... in song and some games
*
i tried all stupid answers.. even the word "item" 

and with the no part.. it's even tough..!!! help is appreciated!!

edit: got the answer..


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i dont know i tried so many softwares but still unable to open the password protected files.. can anyone help me..



To everyone having trouble with the zip files

Use 5 letters, dictionary, lower case for the first zip,

and 9 letters, dictionary, lower case for the second zip.


----------



## Makx (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> the question about the toughest riddle diverges my way into two..!!!
> solving the yes part but stuck here on a clue which says *And that is the __ number... in song and some games
> *
> i tried all stupid answers.. even the word "item"
> ...


game round level item stage track...
tried many words, is it something related with both song and games?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> the question about the toughest riddle diverges my way into two..!!!
> solving the yes part but stuck here on a clue which says *And that is the __ number... in song and some games
> *
> i tried all stupid answers.. even the word "item"
> ...


What is the answer?? PM me please , I wanna solve it.. I solved the NO part.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

no idea.. I am just solving them because you know..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/...-ctc-iv-discussion-thread-40.html#post1749901

no idea.. I am just solving them because you know..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/162143-official-digit-ctc-iv-discussion-thread-40.html#post1749901


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

Any help about chalk and friction? I am not able to find out how to solve


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

solved the yes part.. in the no part, reached the file to crack.. PiCoZipRT

solved the yes part.. in the no part, reached the file to crack.. PiCoZipRT


----------



## macpac (Sep 15, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Any help about chalk and friction? I am not able to find out how to solve



check your pm


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

these digit guys employed steganography..
and they've talked about most of the things in previous issues..!! hats-off to you guys..


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

Man you guys don't use google very well is all I can say. 

Hints: I'm agnostic, so no religious books are to be consulted. Think of those two words in digit terms...

ASCII numbers?

As for The FOSS bit... Come on. You can google parts of the sentence right? Then put the results into a digit context.

Also, the third leg is simpler than most, once you get the answers you will bang your head against the wall for not finding it sooner


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 15, 2012)

Higher calling... help needs.. pls...


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

anandsp1990 said:


> Higher calling... help needs.. pls...


Game name.


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys, help me with the clues in the  Jabberwocky text file. Stuck on this one since last evening.

I figured out the mistake in the poem and the sum of ASCII(I think I got it right).

I figured out the timestamp and I think I have figured out what "chalk and friction" means.

But I am not able to relate the timestamp with the "chalk and friction" clue.I think I got the wrong stamp.

Quite messed up here. Help with this one please.

BTW my first post, so hi to all you guys


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

I have tried the Jabberwocky puzzle, not the words, but is it oa***** or u*****? Also what do we do with the product? Is it 4*****?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

VasuWrath said:


> Hey guys, help me with the clues in the  Jabberwocky text file. Stuck on this one since last evening.
> 
> I figured out the mistake in the poem and the sum of ASCII(I think I got it right).
> 
> ...



If you got the right timestamp, you will see the writing on the wall, in a sense


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> If you got the right timestamp, you will see the writing on the wall, in a sense



i got the timestamp  dint work . so i just went through the video and randomly picked an answer


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't got the dvd. Can I find the video anywhere online?


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

know the timestamp, but at a friends house so do not have DVD. Remember what the videos are about, but am unable to find the "Writing on the Wall". Is there any way to get the video on youtube?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Man you guys don't use google very well is all I can say.
> 
> As for The FOSS bit... Come on. You can google parts of the sentence right? Then put the results into a digit context.
> 
> Also, the third leg is simpler than most, once you get the answers you will bang your head against the wall for not finding it sooner



We already got to know it, while on Clue 3 before chk1! ..


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

Chalk and friction guys????? I got the timestamp but I don't have the DVD !!!


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

Also - This is the time in CTC where you should make a word/excel file with all answers. If anyone did CTC3, the final answer required putting together 2 others with a "conjunction"


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Also - This is the time in CTC where you should make a word/excel file with all answers. If anyone did CTC3, the final answer required putting together 2 others with a "conjunction"



Listen to Yash, he knows what leg 4 is going to be about


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

the timestamp is an absolute value of seconds, that should be enough of a clue


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

okay.. so theTimeStamp=ASCIIsum/60, but which video to watch??


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> the timestamp is an absolute value of seconds, that should be enough of a clue



That was useful.Finally passed the text file. Thank you


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

For the people on the i squared leg. Something's wrong there because you're headed in the wrong direction. However, it's good experience, because knowing the clues in endless loops might also be useful in leg 4


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

So are cheatsheets online or not?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally ze boss have arrived to help out!
And about the part where you should make an excel.. I have been doing it all along!! 

Keeping track of bread crumbs is not only recommended to avoid the loops for example, but also helps to get 'home'...


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

True.....

I started off just making a list of URL's, but now (In Leg 3) I have started an excel file of questions/answers/hints/ and URL's.


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 15, 2012)

Can someone give a hint on FOSS?
It is the game on the CD right?


----------



## prathviraj (Sep 15, 2012)

psman said:


> see lead is used in makin many things one is lead acid battery used for running cars...the first question refers to the variation of lead acid battery which is used for running smartphones...and the second question refers to another variation of the battery used in smartphone...the variation includes rechargebility etc.



Could you please reveal the answer please?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 15, 2012)

prathviraj said:


> Could you please reveal the answer please?



Still!!

Batteries are made of ------- ion and there are also <answer1> ------ batteries.... 
Just hunt for the clue in the mag....any scientific thing you find in a topic....why not try that!!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Until checkpoint 2 CTC was a piece of cake.. but after that point.. we need to Think.. and that to Seriously..!!!!


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Until checkpoint 2 CTC was a piece of cake.. but after that point.. we need to Think.. and that to Seriously..!!!!
> 
> Until checkpoint 2 CTC was a piece of cake.. but after that point.. we need to Think.. and that to Seriously..!!!!



'Think'  Clever, clever...

Just a quick question - How many people have made it to checkpoint three the long way?

I made it, but used the brute force method.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Not me.. at least for now.. Stuck with the clues in the DVD's; some people gave me answers to them, but were unable to explain me how they arrived to the answer, i'll love to solve it myself if anyone gives me Hints..!!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Any reply for cheatsheets please?


----------



## azharz (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there any way without brute force to crack the password?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

No cheat sheets. Solve them the hard way.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> No cheat sheets. Solve them the hard way.



But without the video there is no way to solve the rar problem, except bruteforcing.

I have the password (****o***y), but do not have the steps in the middle. I would really like to try solving it the hard way, but will not be back home until monday. Is there any way somebody could PM me the link to the video (if it is on youtube) or the writing on the whiteboard?


----------



## macpac (Sep 15, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> 'Think'  Clever, clever...
> 
> Just a quick question - How many people have made it to checkpoint three the long way?
> 
> I made it, but used the brute force method.




In that case can you PM some hints to the FOSS clue.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

azharz said:


> Is there any way without brute force to crack the password?




Dictionary attack.. read previous posts.. they might be useful!


----------



## azharz (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Dictionary attack.. read previous posts.. they might be useful!



Thank you sir


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> No cheat sheets. Solve them the hard way.



OK


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

Like I said before - I do not have the DVD, so have not reached the FOSS clue... but I dictionary attacked the zip files, the first being 5 letters, lowercase, second 9 letters, lowercase.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 15, 2012)

About the FOSS..  Any clue for the password ?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

donno why my timestamp is wrong.. i'm not able to get the right one on the video


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Like I said before - I do not have the DVD, so have not reached the FOSS clue... but I dictionary attacked the zip files, the first being 5 letters, lowercase, second 9 letters, lowercase.



You will need the DVDs, you need the entire digit pack to play CTC, has always been the case and might be required in the future. This IS a digit contest remember. Also, sorry to the mobilers, but this is mainly an x86 game


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

brainfella said:


> donno why my timestamp is wrong.. i'm not able to get the right one on the video



The timestamp you get should be > 500 and < 700. That's the easiest hint I can give.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

Devrath_ND said:


> About the FOSS..  Any clue for the password ?



If you read the instructions properly, and play the game properly, you don't even need to brute force or dictionary attack. Hints abound in the text itself.


----------



## brainfella (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for that hint Raabo. My timestamp is in that range and I am converting to seconds also.. but.. let me check again


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

cracked the .7z file for the foss thing....now stuck in the big daddy thing????..actually kinda confused


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

> You will need the DVDs, you need the entire digit pack to play CTC, has always been the case and might be required in the future. This IS a digit contest remember. Also, sorry to the mobilers, but this is mainly an x86 game



It's okay!

I've already reached the checkpoint, and as I am getting home on Monday, I can solve it then. But it is quite a wait.


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

any hint to the bigdaddy thing???.....do we need to find his new alias name in the higher calling game


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

The boys set up a promo for a game they love this month... Details are easily available for those who choose to search for them. Also, digit diary is a fun read, you guys should try it sometime.

And with that all hints stop now, because it's as good as serving it up on a platter.


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

finally cracked the foss thing thanx raaaabo sir..


----------



## prathviraj (Sep 15, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Slashed the GTA 4. It was very easy. Well, after solving the code, it seems it was very easy.



Please give me a hint


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

psman said:


> finally cracked the foss thing thanx raaaabo sir..


And don't tell me it was hard... it was actually easy wasn't it


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> And don't tell me it was hard... it was actually easy wasn't it



once i got some help .. it was :O haha


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> And don't tell me it was hard... it was actually easy wasn't it




yupp....it was easy....we just need to think a bit....and read the instructions.........these r very vital in solving clues...


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

solved. thanks everyone for help.


----------



## hari1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> You will need the DVDs, you need the entire digit pack to play CTC, has always been the case and might be required in the future. This IS a digit contest remember. Also, sorry to the mobilers, but this is mainly an x86 game



Please don't tell me that there is a clue in the Fastrack too .


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 15, 2012)

Is the "yes" branch supposed to loop indefinitely?


also,I need some help with foss.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

Same! Have found some possible games, but none of them work... I think I am missing something big.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

the no branch loops!!!!!!


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> Is the "yes" branch supposed to loop indefinitely?


It did for me... at the circles are not always fun part. Checked the source code, no hints. Seems like there is only one way to go.



aaruni said:


> the no branch loops!!!!!!



No... The no branch leads to the next checkpoint.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

I know it takes a lot more thought in creating anything like CTC, much more thought than solving it.. 

Congratulations *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/1.html for this!!




azharz said:


> Thank you sir



And please don't call me 'sir' sir, I am still in 12th.!


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

Solved IT!!!!!!!! 
YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

@yash: check inbox.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

Quite Easy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time wasted in brute- forcing


----------



## N'droid (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> You will need the DVDs, you need the entire digit pack to play CTC, has always been the case and might be required in the future. This IS a digit contest remember. Also, sorry to the mobilers, but this is mainly an x86 game



Sir , i do have a set of digit. I bought it on 3rd this month solved the clue in the mag and on 7th i reached the ckeckpoint in just few minutes.
I never needed help except in the jscript one which i couldnt solve on my mobile but thanks to somebody.
Right now i m stuck on dvds one, i have them but cant ckeck them out on my mobile.
Tell you what , this is my first time and i dont really hope to win it, but i want to have some fun cracking the codes that i can but cant go ahead without doing these. Can someone give me the link back to the online set of clues or a hint to the link itself. 
Next time i m gonna get a pc anyhow.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

N'droid everyone over here [I hope] is here to learn something, no one actually is wishing for an antivirus, when free alternatives are available.. but the better prizes are Digit T-Shirts!!!
[Because I want one] 



And Raaabo, I completed the poem, Appended the number to the file name, does it have to be in numerals or in words, also in the complete poem two numbers have been said as X and X+16, so do I need to add them and arrive at a final number?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

the most famous prime?


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats! You're almost there!

It has to be in numbers. For example, if the number is 5, and the file name hi.pdf, the url would be hi5.html. The smaller number works. Good Luck!

One question for anyone - after the FOSS answer (3 words), you got another question, the answer to which was a game. (Game has circles in two colors) .Did you answer the first game or the second one?  (Sequel) Both seem to work, and go on different paths. Or maybe the answer is wrong altogether.


----------



## N'droid (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> N'droid everyone over here [I hope] is here to learn something, no one actually is wishing for an antivirus, when free alternatives are available.. but the better prizes are Digit T-Shirts!!!
> [Because I want one]
> 
> And Raaabo, I completed the poem, Appended the number to the file name, does it have to be in numerals or in words, also in the complete poem two numbers have been said as X and X+16, so do I need to add them and arrive at a final number?
> ...



Wats this mukul  ???


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

@yash:check inbox.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> the most famous prime?


You must be knowing it if you watched Rajanikanth's Robot/Endhiran!!

And N'Droid it's philosophy..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

@mukul: check pm


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally reached Checkpoint 3: The final Break point..!!!! woohoooooooo!! for the first time I completed all the clues of a leg in under 12 hours.. High5 to me.. 

Poor internet connectivity, I can't send my mail... help me.. :'(


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul : Y U NO CHECK PM?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

stuck @famous prime .. someone pls help


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me with this one??!!

Which creature walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, and three legs in the evening? You might know the answer to this famous riddle but who was the first to answer it correctly?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

So how many finished and reached the checkpoint with all clues solved? Logs show about 10 IPs only  if this continues, those 10 will be the eventual ctc overall winners only. And we have 100 prizes to give away. C'mon guys, get with it.


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me with this one??!!

Which creature walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, and three legs in the evening? You might know the answer to this famous riddle but who was the first to answer it correctly?

Can anyone help me with this one??!!

Which creature walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, and three legs in the evening? You might know the answer to this famous riddle but who was the first to answer it correctly?



mukul_rockstar said:


> Okay, so I am posting up a quick Hint Sheet for the magazine clues, hope others find it useful..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



can u tell me whats the number??


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

He gave you everything you need. Even highlighted it blatantly, don't be so lazy, google it. Expecting to be spoon fed will get you nowhere in a game like CTC.


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

@Raaabo
 like only 10 people?
really!!!
out of 1.25 billion, only 10 reached checkpoint 3.....
that's craaaaaaaazyy ..
i mean  .0000008 %....


geeks , i dont think so....
much much more than that

@raaabo how many emailed  checkpoint3 code??


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

susobhang70 said:


> Can anyone help me with this one??!!
> 
> Which creature walks on four legs in the morning, two legs in the afternoon, and three legs in the evening? You might know the answer to this famous riddle but who was the first to answer it correctly?



google this whole thing....


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuck on the onwards puzzle , guys pls help a bit...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope my I P address has been recorded.. but I don't think it'll be of any use, I have a dynamic modem, it changes my IP everytime I connect to the internet.. :'(


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So how many finished and reached the checkpoint with all clues solved? Logs show about 10 IPs only  if this continues, those 10 will be the eventual ctc overall winners only. And we have 100 prizes to give away. C'mon guys, get with it.





mukul_rockstar said:


> I hope my I P address has been recorded.. but I don't think it'll be of any use, I have a dynamic modem, it changes my IP everytime I connect to the internet.. :'(
> 
> I hope my I P address has been recorded.. but I don't think it'll be of any use, I have a dynamic modem, it changes my IP everytime I connect to the internet.. :'(



but if you send the mail, is the IP address really important?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Congrats! You're almost there!
> 
> It has to be in numbers. For example, if the number is 5, and the file name hi.pdf, the url would be hi5.html. The smaller number works. Good Luck!
> 
> One question for anyone - after the FOSS answer (3 words), you got another question, the answer to which was a game. (Game has circles in two colors) .Did you answer the first game or the second one?  (Sequel) Both seem to work, and go on different paths. Or maybe the answer is wrong altogether.



I wanted to answer you the very moment you asked... at the FOSS question we have three answers..
X
X Part 2
and Y.
Out of which X and Y are complete loops and part 2 is the way to go..!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I hope my I P address has been recorded.. but I don't think it'll be of any use, I have a dynamic modem, it changes my IP everytime I connect to the internet.. :'(
> 
> it isn't that...
> they'll record only who sent them emails....


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody help we with the jabberwocky clue and the time stamp, been racking my brain off but can't seem to get the correct time stamp. And I can't find anything hidden in the manual  Would appreciate the help


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you brodas!! but I wanted to know Raaabo's opinion!


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 15, 2012)

can I get a hint for the foss password?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

IPs that have seen ALL clues, and not jumped to the end, yes. Not important for the prizes, or the checkpoints, but in order to play leg 4, desired  emails are all that's needed, just saying not more than 10 or 15 of you have played and reached chkpt 3 the long way.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

how do you get that?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

look the above post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/...c-iv-discussion-thread-44.html#post1750355and let me tell my friends who think, that the people who are sending mails are being recorded; they have google analytics/comscore code for each and every page.. even the whoops page.. 

```
<script type="text/javascript">


   var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-3260171-1']);
  _gaq.push(['_setDomainName', '.thinkdigit.com']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);
  setTimeout("_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', '15_seconds', 'read'])",15000);


  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? '*ssl' : '*www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
  })();


</script>
		
	
		
		
<script>
  var _comscore = _comscore || [];
  _comscore.push({ c1: "2", c2: "9989804" });
  (function() {
    var s = document.createElement("script"), el = document.getElementsByTagName("script")[0]; s.async = true;
    s.src = (document.location.protocol == "https:" ? "*sb" : "*b") + ".scorecardresearch.com/beacon.js";
    el.parentNode.insertBefore(s, el);
  })();
</script>
<noscript>
  <img src="*b.scorecardresearch.com/p?c1=2&c2=9989804&cv=2.0&cj=1" />
</noscript>
```


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

@Raabo: if we send the mail first, and then continue solving rest of the clues, are we still entitled for the give-aways?


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

someone mentioned .7z file????? which one is that??????????????????


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

hahahaha!!!  Raaabo someone just revealed his secret..!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

it is in the dvd with the game...



mukul_rockstar said:


> hahahaha!!!  Raaabo someone just revealed his secret..!!





Raaabo said:


> IPs that have seen ALL clues, and not jumped to the end, yes. Not important for the prizes, or the checkpoints, but in order to play leg 4, desired  emails are all that's needed, just saying not more than 10 or 15 of you have played and reached chkpt 3 the long way.



was feeling guilty for sending the mail anyway.....


----------



## sunil_yadav (Sep 15, 2012)

I am the Alpha and the OMEGA, the FIRST and the Last, the Beginning and the End


Am not getting it....
Please help
Is it a video or what


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

figured out the prime (i hope it is not another fork....) what to do with the qr like thing (it is obviously not qr...)


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2012)

For the first 5 yes. It was our mistake not yours. So first 5 to get to each checkpoint get prizes. Just saying the last leg will not be that simple, and not solving the first 3 checkpoints will rob you of the vital time you will need to finish the 4th leg and be amongst the top 20 final CTC champions, which we will announce.

I'm glad someone finally got to the qr, I'm quite proud of that one


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 15, 2012)

@raaabo  hw do we solve the qr one . i hav an app to read it . it says smthing abt anagrams .  help :/


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 15, 2012)

Will the 4th Chk be the last one?  Its starting on a such a date that next day I have exams! So I can't play it till the next day, and if its the last Chk then I'll eventually fall back! :/


----------



## Makx (Sep 15, 2012)

Is the anagram a single word or a riddle?
because anagram sites couldn't make a single word anagram from those 13-15 letters and searching for answer in thousands of two three and four word anagrams is very difficult


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

@raaabo there is something fishy with the qr... isnt it


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 15, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> And please don't call me 'sir' sir, I am still in 12th.!


Even I'm in 12th!!!


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 15, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> He gave you everything you need. Even highlighted it blatantly, don't be so lazy, google it. Expecting to be spoon fed will get you nowhere in a game like CTC.



well, i actually figured it out pretty early.......... didnt read the clue properly to enter the page number i came from............ But thing is, its not showing checkpoint 2. Its sumthng like dis:

Onwards!



.-.. . --. ...-- -... . --. .. -. ...



wat does this mean??!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

that is the next clue.


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

susobhang70 said:


> well, i actually figured it out pretty early.......... didnt read the clue properly to enter the page number i came from............ But thing is, its not showing checkpoint 2. Its sumthng like dis:
> 
> Onwards!
> 
> ...





do you know anything abou the history of modern communications???
you have to..
like i said earlier, 
let the light and the sound and copper wiring lead you to your destination


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 15, 2012)

toogood said:


> do you know anything abou the history of modern communications???
> you have to..
> like i said earlier,
> let the light and the sound and copper wiring lead you to your destination



looking like its again gonna b a 2 day affair like the devworx one for me


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

susobhang70 said:


> looking like its again gonna b a 2 day affair like the devworx one for me



believe me it took me mere 3 minutes to get it done....
just think over what i told you...
you'll definately say " why didnt i think that"


and no... 
wont take you even 10 minutes


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 15, 2012)

morse?! gotchya


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

i see somewthing.....
qr here i come



susobhang70 said:


> morse?! gotchya



told ya!!!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

solved the qr ..!! off i gooo!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone Pllleeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me in FOSS..........


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

what a lame clue...
prime one!!!!!!
dont you watch cartoons or movies????????????


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 15, 2012)

disclaimer? text file.. disclaimer.txt

disclaimer? text file.. disclaimer.txt


----------



## shanukumar10 (Sep 15, 2012)

pm me if u know the FOSS clueS


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

what is changed in dvd?

@ anybody: point me in the right direction.... tired of trying wrong stuff....


----------



## amansrivastava (Sep 15, 2012)

Achuth said:


> solved the qr ..!! off i gooo!!! woohoo!!!



help with the qr . gt the letters .


----------



## techbulb (Sep 15, 2012)

wat the hell is foss i have reached check3 and there was nothung about any foss


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> wat the hell is foss i have reached check3 and there was nothung about any foss



its the clue u get after solving the jabbawockey part


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

techbulb said:


> wat the hell is foss i have reached check3 and there was nothung about any foss




 you have taken a short cut!!!!!


----------



## nithishr (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody help with the FOSS game? I think I have got the game.. It has another variation n its engine is also FOSS. Tried all 3 but none being accepted. Please help..


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

you are NOT throwing me into a loop after getting spock!!!1


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

the answer is not game. it is <password><username>.html



toogood said:


> you are NOT throwing me into a loop after getting spock!!!1


it should...


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> the answer is not game. it is <password><username>.html
> 
> 
> it should...



you mean its leg and 3............. and i start over again?


----------



## Achuth (Sep 15, 2012)

toogood said:


> you mean its leg and 3............. and i start over again?



spock will take you to the loop .. but you lost it somewher else


----------



## nithishr (Sep 15, 2012)

How to get the username n password? I found the 7z file. Is it in that? If so how to open the 7z file?


----------



## toogood (Sep 15, 2012)

Achuth said:


> spock will take you to the loop .. but you lost it somewher else



i mean last i got was the universe one! 
following clue ends in loop....


----------



## nithishr (Sep 15, 2012)

Any hints on cracking the 7z file?


----------



## Termin@L (Sep 15, 2012)

thegame.arun said:


> That worked!!  Now that I dont have the circular thing.. How am I supposed to get that file!!
> 
> Somebody share the file pleaseee



Still not getng it....pls help


----------



## psman (Sep 15, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Any hints on cracking the 7z file?



well use the hint and go back a step and try to rethink...........remember the word VITAL


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

did anyone figure out the qr code???


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

me B-)


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

For those of you looking for the videos, its there online actually.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 16, 2012)

what is this timestamp guys?? i have the number..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

who else finished qr? need some help now...


----------



## jaythaker (Sep 16, 2012)

PLs pls anyone pm me the answer of 2nd clue. I've figured out last four characters of the word, but, didn't make it to the end. Pls help me out. I am very eager to go ahead


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

***I am on the right path.


----------



## jaythaker (Sep 16, 2012)

Ahm ahm...


Finally cracked the code of the 2nd clue after so much staring...

Hoping good for 3rd 1..


----------



## vai0 (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally CK3 at middnight.....


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

How many got past the qr and all and reached chkpt3 the right way?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ what is this 3 part clue with no space?? m i going right??

tell me guyz.. need help


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> How many got past the qr and all and reached chkpt3 the right way?


Hi Raabo.

This might be a little uncalled for but I just wanted to mention a few reasons why I think digit goofed up a bit with this CTC:

1. Why wasn't this contest started during the summer when most of the people were free? At this point of time, many people here have their tests/exams. Most of the digit readers are students, you should have kept that in mind. I myself may not be able to join in from the next checkpoint because of this.

2. You made it too dependent on stuff not everyone is likely to have. Optical drive is going extinct, digit as a technology magazine should be aware of that. A minority no longer owns it. I myself was using my uncle's macbook air so it was a huge PITA to go further with the clues. Add to that the software in one of the clues was windows only, great! You're forgetting the minority here.

3. You should have included the clue pages from the magazine online (in some way which was not direct), this contest being hosted online. Same goes for the dvd. It was a bit hypocritical after seeing the magazine's topic. This one wasn't much of an issue though, since this trend was followed with the previous CTCs and it was obvious.

And I was excited of getting a chance to win a console .

/rant


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> How many got past the qr and all and reached chkpt3 the right way?



i think i solved the qr ...  but stuck at the change thingy


----------



## N'droid (Sep 16, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Hi Raabo.
> 
> This might be a little uncalled for but I just wanted to mention a few reasons why I think digit goofed up a bit with this CTC:
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right sygeek.


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 16, 2012)

I need a hint on the password of 7z file!

Also send me a copy of the file. Mine is corrupt!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> I need a hint on the password of 7z file!
> 
> Also send me a copy of the file. Mine is corrupt!


if you enter the wrong password to the file, it will report the file to be corrupted.


----------



## hari1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally reached the qr code after random trying. But I am not sure if I missed any clue in between. Does the qr code come after this-- And that is the __ n*****... in *o** and some ***es ?
I am following the hard way .


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

no. atleast I don't remember coming across that clue..

anybody... need help.. what did they change in the bg. I have figured out the difference, but I am unable to name it..

@ all: the anagram has 3 words... not 1


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> How many got past the qr and all and reached chkpt3 the right way?



I got past the qr, but stuck at the change in background clue since last night.
But reached chkpt 3 the shortcut way too


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 16, 2012)

are you sure? I didnt happen for the zip file.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

I reached it on friday... but I used the brute force method....

I have almost reached it using the slower method... 

about 6 url's after the FOSS one...


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

ok, I think I have solved everything till this point, but I have not touched two clue in the mag. who uses muling and how many passwords. can someone point me to the clue just before this?


----------



## Makx (Sep 16, 2012)

you should start after never odd or even clue


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

It will get you to QR, but I am stuck there. Got the anagram, but not sure which one to use....

I hit a loop on that *one*.... but I'm not sure... I did it the other way, still hit QR code


----------



## brainfella (Sep 16, 2012)

Didnt get time yesterday to work on the questions. Anyone give a clue to the FOSS one. Is it the name of the game or something else?


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 16, 2012)

Need a copy of the 7z file please!!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 16, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> Need a copy of the 7z file please!!



The 7z file is not corrupt. You are using the wrong password.


----------



## neerajlall (Sep 16, 2012)

Please help me with:

" And that is the __ number... in song and some games"


----------



## hari1 (Sep 16, 2012)

neerajlall said:


> Please help me with:
> 
> " And that is the __ number... in song and some games"


Wow your first ever post in the forum. Congrats.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Sep 16, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> It's okay!
> 
> I've already reached the checkpoint, and as I am getting home on Monday, I can solve it then. But it is quite a wait.



Any clue for the foss thing... please


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

How far are you??? 

Have you gotten the file yet???


----------



## neerajlall (Sep 16, 2012)

aaruni said:


> finally reached checkpoint two!!!



Please help me with this :

 And that is the __ number... in song and some games


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

need some help with the jabberwocky clue please.. i found the mistakes and the ascii total. what do i with it?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

neerajlall said:


> Please help me with:
> 
> " And that is the __ number... in song and some games"



i don't think I have come across that clue...


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

Any hints for the most famous prime?


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

havent reached there yet. maybe Shia LaBeouf?

could you help me with the jabberwocky clue?
i think i have the answer but no idea what to do next.

or maybe manmohan


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

Windows said:


> could you help me with the jabberwocky clue?
> i think i have the answer but no idea what to do next.
> 
> or maybe manmohan


PM Me ur answer of jaberwocky. I will help u.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

Shia LaBeouf is the biggest hint...
Remember - Not all primes are numbers....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 16, 2012)

@all please don't spill up the answers in PM boxes.. give hints, even I am sick and tired of giving hints.. but that is what I have to do..
for the people stuck on the prime clue..
"It can neither be created, nor destroyed, just TRANSFORMED"
and people with the QR code.. use IrfanView


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

Higher calling is really taking me down....

I mean i have read the diary....seen the promo page of tribes one!!
...but still cant link anything.. 

May be wits here can help!!


----------



## sunil_yadav (Sep 16, 2012)

How do i come to know what is Big Daddy's new name??  pls help Raaabo!!


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> How do i come to know what is Big Daddy's new name??  pls help Raaabo!!


Read one of Raaabo's posts in this thread..


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

@aaruni - Got the answer to qr code... thanks for your help...clear your pm box please

@all on qr code - the wierd letter on the bottom is a v


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

@all: cleared my pm inbox. pm me again if neeed help.


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 16, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Higher calling is really taking me down....
> 
> I mean i have read the diary....seen the promo page of tribes one!!
> ...but still cant link anything..
> ...



Dude - You have the right answer - its 1 word, 6 letters....


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> How do i come to know what is Big Daddy's new name??  pls help Raaabo!!


try digit's contest page.


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 16, 2012)

Guys, stuck in background question since last night..Any hint ?


----------



## Makx (Sep 16, 2012)

completed all clues,loops till background
me too stuck there, hints please...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Dude - You have the right answer - its 1 word, 6 letters....





And i was searching for names!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

neerajlall said:


> Please help me with:
> 
> " And that is the __ number... in song and some games"


ok found this clue. now need help with it...


----------



## Makx (Sep 16, 2012)

neerajlall said:


> Please help me with:
> 
> " And that is the __ number... in song and some games"


search with the number in place of "that"


----------



## criztle (Sep 16, 2012)

can anyone tell me what the last date of contest as i have exam nxt week so will i be a able to play the ctc or not


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Hi Raabo.
> 
> This might be a little uncalled for but I just wanted to mention a few reasons why I think digit goofed up a bit with this CTC:
> 
> ...



As for the timing, maybe the CTC will get those brain cells moving and help improve everyone's marks. Though with so many new boards and foreign affiliates with weird testing timings, every month has some exam or the other these days, so there never seems to be a right time.

For point 2 and 3, this IS a digit contest, held mainly for our readers, and 99% of our readers buy the full magazine pack - including the FT and DVDs. That said, we've not stopped anyone from participating, and if people who don't buy the magazine have to run around asking for help from those who do, that seems fair, doesn't it? We've not tried to stop our readers from uploading the content for those who do not buy the mag, but us giving you everything online would be akin to NOT caring about our customers. 

Do people who buy the magazine have an edge over those who don't? Yes! By design, and has always been that way for CTC.

As for MAC users, my apologies, but we took into account everyone on Windows and Linux (r4gs ensured the software would run on wine), but if we had to ensure that all CTC clues were "all OS" compliant, it'd be a nightmare. 

The reason CTC has so many facets and makes people think of out of the box solutions is to expose them to more technologies, ways of thinking, and encourages participants to get their hands dirty, go beyond what's visible or obvious, and _think_ - now don't start a flame war, lol - but the Apple philosophy seems to differ there, keeping everything closed and simple and seamless with no thinking required. Also it's such a minuscule minority amongst our readers, that I'll admit, we don't consider it often.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

criztle said:


> can anyone tell me what the last date of contest as i have exam nxt week so will i be a able to play the ctc or not



When do most exams get over? Post and reply and maybe we can consider extending the checkpoints into mid October, if that's not worse. Otherwise the final leg is supposed to start on the 21st.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> When do most exams get over? Post and reply and maybe we can consider extending the checkpoints into mid October, if that's not worse. Otherwise the final leg is supposed to start on the 21st.


my last exam is on 28th sept.


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

my exams got over yesterday


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 16, 2012)

My last exam is one 4th October. And if you just postpone the starting of Chk4 to just one day afterwards it would be great!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 16, 2012)

My exam is on tomorrow . and will end on 29th


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Higher calling is really taking me down....
> 
> I mean i have read the diary....seen the promo page of tribes one!!
> ...but still cant link anything..
> ...





Yash Pande said:


> Dude - You have the right answer - its 1 word, 6 letters....




Dont you think thats the answer for the foss one !!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

hari1 said:


> My exam is on tomorrow . and will end on 29th


last exam?

when i quoted it, he didn't say when it will end..



Makx said:


> search with the number in place of "that"


still not getting it.
btw, is it a loop?


----------



## Makx (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah, part of the yes loop


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 16, 2012)

Can someone help me with the QR KINDA THINGY? Used IrfanView and found a bunch of words. Can't make any sense out of it.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

Makx said:


> yeah, part of the yes loop



yes part?

i came across it way down the line of the no part..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

Guys...
We are probably missing something....atleast the most of us...

Talking about the most...

We have skipped to jabberwocky one...but that onwards one has a clue...

Acc to me what i have answered to the higher calling one is the answer to the foss one...

The ones who are not getting the sequence...coorporate to get into a sequence!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Guys...
> We are probably missing something....atleast the most of us...
> 
> Talking about the most...
> ...


i don't think most have just skipped to the jabberwocky.

and higher calling and foss is related, but they don't have the same answer..


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

hey i think i took the shortcut to reach check 3 so i am starting from from jabberwarcky again i got that it has a u and oa difference and i got 261 when convert to ascii values now wat do i do with it and i also got that omega alpha is a line from the revelations help someone please


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> hey i think i took the shortcut to reach check 3 so i am starting from from jabberwarcky again i got that it has a u and oa difference and i got 261 when convert to ascii values now wat do i do with it and i also got that omega alpha is a line from the revelations help someone please



It should be >500


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

Bornsleepy said:


> Can someone help me with the QR KINDA THINGY? Used IrfanView and found a bunch of words. Can't make any sense out of it.


yeah, pretty hard to make sense out of that many letters. is that a meaningful phrase or something?


----------



## athulashok (Sep 16, 2012)

pls. what is the answer for devworx url qstn???? help..


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

so wat is wrong with the poem i only found a diference of u and oa in the oaffish word


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

aaruni said:


> ok, I think I have solved everything till this point, but I have not touched two clue in the mag. who uses muling and how many passwords. can someone point me to the clue just before this?



That was for CK2


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> It should be <500



Should be > 500 and < 700. Hint: words matter, not letters.

The QR contains a symbol. And as I hinted earlier, my only religion is tech.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Any hints for the most famous prime?



Watch movies, buddy?? Car movies,sci-fi stuff??


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> so wat is wrong with the poem i only found a diference of u and oa in the oaffish word



You are on correct path. Follow the instructions now.


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

Any hints on solving the DVD Backgrounds clue?

Update: I think I just saw 3 backgrounds..


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Should be > 500 and < 700. Hint: words matter, not letters.
> 
> The QR contains a symbol. And as I hinted earlier, my only religion is tech.




Oops my bad post edited.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> @all please don't spill up the answers in PM boxes.. give hints, even I am sick and tired of giving hints.. but that is what I have to do..
> for the people stuck on the prime clue..
> "It can neither be created, nor destroyed, just TRANSFORMED"


yeah I agree with you..
 And great hint about the prime btw!!


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 16, 2012)

Bloody Hell! This QR is killing me  

Thanks for the hint sir. But I'm too flushed out and dumb to understand it.


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 16, 2012)

I am still stuck on the background clue..I guess know which file has been changed..Just dunno what is the difference is.


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

Bornsleepy said:


> Bloody Hell! This QR is killing me
> 
> Thanks for the hint sir. But I'm too flushed out and dumb to understand it.



agreed.


----------



## codypunk (Sep 16, 2012)

Please someone give hint or rather PM me on how to solve the QR code one. Pleeeaaaasssee.
Damn it! Someone please reply!


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a small doubt, are we eligible for the prizes even if we don't solve ALL the clues??


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

is it 581 or 672


----------



## Windows (Sep 16, 2012)

none of them.


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Should be > 500 and < 700. Hint: words matter, not letters.
> 
> The QR contains a symbol. And as I hinted earlier, my only religion is tech.



Raabo....
 i am seeing that symbol...
it is right infront of us... 
frist i thought it was a smudge but it wasn't...

how to use it? 
do i have to find its name used in different environments or something else?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just curious... How many girls are participating in CTC-4??


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

so i am stumped someone tell me wat is wrong with the poem and i read the clue 
Use the sum of the ascii values (of the answer) to get a number.

Now, it is time to LEARN something new. 

If you know where this leads, use the number you got as a time stamp. What just formulated itself? A product of chalk and friction.

i got the one from the end and the beginning line (2213) but please help me with the poem one


----------



## codypunk (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> Raabo....
> i am seeing that symbol...
> it is right infront of us...
> frist i thought it was a smudge but it wasn't...
> ...



Yes, please tell us. Struck there since this morning


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> Raabo....
> i am seeing that symbol...
> it is right infront of us...
> frist i thought it was a smudge but it wasn't...
> ...



Only 1 smudge?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Just curious... How many girls are participating in CTC-4??



Why does it matter?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> so i am stumped someone tell me wat is wrong with the poem and i read the clue
> Use the sum of the ascii values (of the answer) to get a number.
> 
> Now, it is time to LEARN something new.
> ...



You are a little off track. The ASCII sum is a time stamp to something, and that something is on those circular glass things. The rest of the clue tells you where on the glass things, that's all. The sum should be > 500 and < 700.


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

is it 542


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> You are a little off track. The ASCII sum is a time stamp to something, and that something is on those circular glass things. The rest of the clue tells you where on the glass things, that's all. The sum should be > 500 and < 700.



Any hint for FOSS bit i got that file in DVD but can't guess the pass.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> is it 542



Nope more


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Just curious... How many girls are participating in CTC-4??



in past 1441 posts on this forum i dont think i came across any female username so none!!!


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> is it 542



Check your PM.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Any hint for FOSS bit i got that file in DVD but can't guess the pass.


 if you got there the right way, the password hint was on the page that led you to the file. Shortcuts = having to brute force. Doing it the right way and you can get the password in 3 guesses max.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> Raabo....
> i am seeing that symbol...
> it is right infront of us...
> frist i thought it was a smudge but it wasn't...
> ...



that is easy. relate it with the circular glass thing. solved that now stuck at bg.
Raaabo, sir, is it ok if I pm you for hints for this ctc?


----------



## z3rO (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> if you got there the right way, the password hint was on the page that led you to the file. Doing it the right way and you can get the password in 3 guesses max.



agreed.. i got it in my 2nd guess..


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> if you got there the right way, the password hint was on the page that led you to the file. Shortcuts = having to brute force. Doing it the right way and you can get the password in 3 guesses max.


Its just saying a vital word.  but where on earth i'll get that word?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

it is *vital* that you understand it..


----------



## z3rO (Sep 16, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Its just saying a vital word.  but where on earth i'll get that word?



*THE PLACE YOU CAME FROM* has the _vital_ word you need.


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I got the answer to the Backgrounds one. Can someone confirm? Is it two words? *l***e*s *a*k ?


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

aaruni said:


> that is easy. relate it with the circular glass thing. solved that now stuck at bg.
> Raaabo, sir, is it ok if I pm you for hints for this ctc?






i am talking about qr code,,,,,,,,,,,

i know the dvd thingy,,,,,,,

its qr thats taking a toll


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

ok thnx reached the foss clue


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> i am talking about qr code,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i know the dvd thingy,,,,,,,
> 
> its qr thats taking a toll


i am talking about qr too. that strange "smudge" tells you which circular glass thing Raaabo, the non-relegious, is referring to ...



nithishr said:


> I think I got the answer to the Backgrounds one. Can someone confirm? Is it two words? *l***e*s *a*k ?


pm me please. stuck on bg without clues.


----------



## Hacker0001 (Sep 16, 2012)

Stuck @ circular thing made of glass..
Clue plz...


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

plural of whatever you tried. BTW, welcome to digit forums!!!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 16, 2012)

pls guys.... help me out with the devworx qstn.... pls mail me.. athulmashok@gmail.com


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone got the answer to a Joker question. I have got the Joker but somehow it doesnt lead to the next clue..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Anyone got the answer to a Joker question. I have got the Joker but somehow it doesnt lead to the next clue..


thanks! now stuck on the joker too..


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

about the jabberwocky one, found the number.. do i have to use it as a prefix or suffix to password and yeah! is it a loop??


----------



## z3rO (Sep 16, 2012)

QR done..


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

qr done .. joker done ..great news : the second devworx related question


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 16, 2012)

Phew..Done. Reached Chk3 without bruteforcing anything..Thanks to those who helped me


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

need help in joker

ok found it.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

@raaaboo got to ckpoint3 without skipping questions   feeeeliinn relieved i should say


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

hey help with foss


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

finished everything till checkpoint 3, the long way. yay!!!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

background thingy!!!!!!!


----------



## susobhang70 (Sep 16, 2012)

any help with the alpha and omega thingy??


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

Reached Checkpoint 3 all the way round. But I didn't encounter the *And that is the __ number... *I have found the clue but have no idea where it fits in.. and also no idea about its answer.. Someone who solved it can u enlighten?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

@all: signing off for today. need to study for my exam tomorrow.....


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

reached checkpoint 3 the hard way...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally... I was feeling guilty yesterday the moment I got to know that I missed a few clues.. But releived for now.. 
Chekpoint 3.. Here I come!! do we need to mail you again sir?


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

do we need to mail again????


----------



## VasuWrath (Sep 16, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Reached Checkpoint 3 all the way round. But I didn't encounter the *And that is the __ number... *I have found the clue but have no idea where it fits in.. and also no idea about its answer.. Someone who solved it can u enlighten?



Same here..Can someone confirm that this question comes within the loop about which everyone is talking about..I reached the checkpoint without encountering the loop.So, Am I missing something ?


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Finally... I was feeling guilty yesterday the moment I got to know that I missed a few clues.. But releived for now..
> Chekpoint 3.. Here I come!! do we need to mail you again sir?





psman said:


> reached checkpoint 3 the hard way...



Guys did u encounter that *And that is the __ number... *clue? Cos I didn't. I found it by accident. But not during my proper path.


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Guys did u encounter that *And that is the __ number... *clue? Cos I didn't. I found it by accident. But not during my proper path.



that must be a loop question....there is no answer to that


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

Guys need help with this clue :

Now this is a number that can be arrived at by adding some very special numbers that are called?

Am I on the right path.....or the wrong loop ?
Also some hints for this clue.

Thanks


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

someone help me for the foss clue


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 16, 2012)

VasuWrath said:


> Same here..Can someone confirm that this question comes within the loop about which everyone is talking about..I reached the checkpoint without encountering the loop.So, Am I missing something ?



Yep that is one of the loop questions. The phrase "one is the ********* number" is the name of a song by Three Dog Night.


And btw can anyone help me with the joker clue?


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> someone help me for the foss clue



find the source inside one of the circular thing and then use the hint to remove the barrier!!


----------



## azharz (Sep 16, 2012)

Need help with Poem Jabberwocky, please please please


----------



## Bornsleepy (Sep 16, 2012)

Reached Checkpoint 3 (the long,hard and frustrating way)


----------



## nithishr (Sep 16, 2012)

psman said:


> that must be a loop question....there is no answer to that


There is an answer to that question. I went the whole length. Its a loop no doubt. But don't know where is the entry to this point.


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

i had already found the source
how to remove the barrier


----------



## brainfella (Sep 16, 2012)

Need help with the FOSS question. Tried the game name in different ways. I don't have the magazine or the dvd. Does it start with T? Is that word that is vital? Plz help


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> i had already found the source
> how to remove the barrier



you will find it in the previous clue which was a pic/video of a musician


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

what source what banner,.,,,,
pm please


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

toogood said:


> in past 1441 posts on this forum i dont think i came across any female username so none!!!


HEY!!  I am a girl!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

what source what banner,.,,,,
pm please


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> i had already found the source
> how to remove the barrier



use the hint....go back a step and yeah remember VITAL is what you need


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Why does it matter?



Doesn't matter...As I said, just curious...


----------



## psman (Sep 16, 2012)

everyone il leave need to study...ne help needed pm me....il be happy to help


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 16, 2012)

A thought was tickling in my mind..
We people are playing CTC, currently 17 members are online..


mukul_rockstar, 

psman, 

brainfella, 

macpac, 

toogood, 

piyoosh528, 

Ramcool55, 

amogh, 

N'droid, 

techbulb, 

Makx, 

azharz, 

abhijitrucks, 

aaruni+, 

athulashok, 

susobhang70, and

raamcoumar.






There are 16 guests too.. i don't understand how can there be people reading this thread and are not a part of this forum/contest?



toogood said:


> in past 1441 posts on this forum i dont think i came across any female username so none!!!





Ramcool55 said:


> HEY!!  I am a girl!!


Criztle is another one..
BTW I am really missing old friends ViRaNiAc and our TechFreak.. where are they?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 16, 2012)

@mukul_rockstar
plz check PM

Plz.. plz... plzz
need a clue to FOSS question. Does it start with Tr***? I have tried every combination for that game name.


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

i opened the source but i could'nt find wat big daddy calls himself is it in the magazine


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

brainfella said:


> @mukul_rockstar
> plz check PM
> 
> Plz.. plz... plzz
> need a clue to FOSS question. Does it start with Tr***? I have tried every combination for that game name.



check your pm


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

on a lighter note,  i'm thinking how many from the north are playing this ctc....
lets do a head count!
north-1
south-
east-
west-


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 16, 2012)

Any help with FOSS clue Plz? Is it related to higher calling aka t***** ?
There is a RTS FOSS game by digit are they referring to it?


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

@mohityadavx find the source in the alpha dvd


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Any help with FOSS clue Plz? Is it related to higher calling aka t***** ?
> There is a RTS FOSS game by digit are they referring to it?



you are on the right track!!


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 16, 2012)

Help! the game branches here:
<game name here> and GlaD

Which one should I follow?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 16, 2012)

They havent given any clue for the 7z file have they ?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 16, 2012)

The clue is a vital word from the previous page


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

can anyone help me with the clue in the source file


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 16, 2012)

You mean the page on which they gave that code E**********


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> You mean the page on which they gave that code E**********



nah...the page that E*********** points to.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats to those who did it the long way. No need to resend emails. Feels good doesn't it. 

Now should we delay the last leg by two weeks for those with exams? More time will allow us to make the last leg even harder and longer... I assume everyone wants that 

Added a poll. Majority wins.


----------



## amogh (Sep 16, 2012)

hey i got the answer of tht isotope question but when i entered the answer i got stuck at this... dont knowing what to do


*What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?*

[Hint: It was used in the headline of one of the stories in Digit]
​help me please.


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Congrats to those who did it the long way. No need to resend emails. Feels good doesn't it.
> 
> Now should we delay the last leg by two weeks for those with exams? More time will allow us to make the last leg even harder and longer... I assume everyone wants that



Please no. Right now everyone is in the code-cracking mode, such a long break would disrupt that. 
But, if the fourth leg can be somewhat longer (than the usual 10-12 clues), then sure!


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 16, 2012)

Any help with the number series cant make any sense out of it


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Congrats to those who did it the long way. No need to resend emails. Feels good doesn't it.
> 
> Now should we delay the last leg by two weeks for those with exams? More time will allow us to make the last leg even harder and longer... I assume everyone wants that
> 
> Added a poll. Majority wins.


This is why I love digit, thanks for listening .


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Any help with the number series cant make any sense out of it




you may be in the wrong loop.....


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

Added option to have checkpoint 4 and 5 as well, before starting the last leg on 5th October.


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

Need help with DVD background clue....


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't think of it as an image, instead think of it as a file.


----------



## codypunk (Sep 16, 2012)

macpac said:


> Need help with DVD background clue....


Me too. @Raaabo can you please give us some hints?


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

joker thingy!!! do we have to look for someone else with him in racing..........

joker thingy!!! do we have to look for someone else with him in racing..........

hey! raaabo...
wondering how many actually registered for CTC 4......


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> BTW I am really missing old friends ViRaNiAc and our TechFreak.. where are they?



yeah!!! why are they not playin?


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 16, 2012)

Where is the undo button for the poll???


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2012)

Achuth said:


> yeah!!! why are they not playin?


afaik he said on irc that his monitor went kaput.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 16, 2012)

Everyone who doesn't have exams please support the ones who have exams! If you can't wait, then vote for "Yes, only if you give 2 more checkpoints in between" or "Yes, because I want the last leg to be really long and hard" instead!


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Don't think of it as an image, instead think of it as a file.




Need some more clues for this one..............the dvd background.....


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Everyone who doesn't have exams please support the ones who have exams! If you can't wait, then vote for "Yes, only if you give 2 more checkpoints in between" or "Yes, because I want the last leg to be really long and hard"!


i voted "I dont care" because i cant be occupied with this addiciting thing for more than a month  i am doin CA-IPCC and need atleast the whole of next month for preps ..


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 16, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i voted "I dont care" because i cant be occupied with this addiciting thing for more than a month  i am doin CA-IPCC and need atleast the whole of next month for preps ..


Yeah that's fine, but at least people should not vote for "No I can't wait that long..." If its just postponed without any Chks in between then we'll have free time in between to do our work!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2012)

Achuth said:


> i voted "I dont care" because i cant be occupied with this addiciting thing for more than a month  i am doin CA-IPCC and need atleast the whole of next month for preps ..



Lol.. in that case you should have voted, "No I can't wait that long..."


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Lol.. in that case you should have voted, "No I can't wait that long..."



i dont care is more neutral ain't it?  "i cant wait that long" will hurry those guys up ..  some consideration for the guys with exams


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's gonna happen is it's a tie??


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> What's gonna happen is it's a tie??



decision by raaabo will be final


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

Please can someone give more hints to the DVD background clue


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

12 members browsing the thread and 22 already voted... Hmmmmm


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 16, 2012)

Completed Chk3 the long way even if bit late, I'm totally satisfied now!


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

help with the big daddy clue  in the source.7z file


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> help with the big daddy clue  in the source.7z file



Same here....Read the last month's Digit diary.. No help


----------



## Achuth (Sep 16, 2012)

techbulb said:


> help with the big daddy clue  in the source.7z file



inboxed


----------



## akshat2112 (Sep 16, 2012)

Whoopee!! Reached checkpoint 3 the long way


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 16, 2012)

I never said everything was mentioned in the digit diary. The boys are so addicted, they contacted the game maker and started up a promo offer for readers, which is mentioned somewhere on this site, and also includes their names. All you have to do is find that page and guess which one is BigDaddy 

Now anything more than this, and I might as well give you the link to the next clue. Also, while you're there, read the page and register, the guys are trying to make this game as popular as QIII was in our office. 

[rant]I'm still a QIII fan though - give me a simple, to the point, shoot-em-up with crazy physics cheats game over this new-fangled c**p anyday.[/rant]


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 16, 2012)

Any help with the QR code I decoded it and also found the thing at closer look but they doesnt make any sense to me ?


----------



## amogh (Sep 16, 2012)

Reached here help me what to do i am getting that number only again again and then e question number of e"s
Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?This is your URL to the next clue..

what to do now..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

amogh said:


> Reached here help me what to do i am getting that number only again again and then e question number of e"s
> Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?This is your URL to the next clue..
> 
> what to do now..



Check ur pm...!!


----------



## DyGz (Sep 16, 2012)

@Raaabo
Actually I reached CP2 and also emailed the code but still I have not received the next please send it to me as soon as possible..!!
Registration Info
Name: Ritwick DSouza
Email Id: ritwick.dsouza@outlook.com
Mobile Number: 8080005611


----------



## macpac (Sep 16, 2012)

DyGz said:


> @Raaabo
> Actually I reached CP2 and also emailed the code but still I have not received the next please send it to me as soon as possible..!!
> Registration Info
> Name: Ritwick DSouza
> ...



I doubt you get any reply via mail for the ctc.
It doesnot end at the second checkpoint.....there is a clue on that page.




Also, can someone please help me with the dvd background clue....


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 16, 2012)

DyGz said:


> @Raaabo
> Actually I reached CP2 and also emailed the code but still I have not received the next please send it to me as soon as possible..!!
> Registration Info
> Name: Ritwick DSouza
> ...



Type your last answer again in the standard url format ..
 i havent recieved any mails too...

Welcome to digit forums!!...we guys are always there to help u....

Why disturb raaabo for that....let him edit the mag...and make digit more awesome


----------



## DyGz (Sep 16, 2012)

Understood what to do!! 
Limits Of n00bness


----------



## toogood (Sep 16, 2012)

@raaabo 


Does digit have an irc channel?
If yes the details and suggest a free iOS irc app!!!


----------



## techbulb (Sep 16, 2012)

wat to do with qr code i scaned it to find a clue and a some alphabets hidden in it 
is it a anagram if yes please tell me how many words are in it because i found 14 letters it gives a large window of anagrams


----------



## saras (Sep 17, 2012)

confused with jabberwocky... help me... SOS...


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

Just google some lines and you'll get the correct one. Just compare with what u have and u'll know where it's wrong


----------



## saras (Sep 17, 2012)

doing that only...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

saras said:


> doing that only...



I just love wikipedia  since i was '4'!!


----------



## macpac (Sep 17, 2012)

techbulb said:


> wat to do with qr code i scaned it to find a clue and a some alphabets hidden in it
> is it a anagram if yes please tell me how many words are in it because i found 14 letters it gives a large window of anagrams



check inbox


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 17, 2012)

Please don't pm me for clues. I know you don't realise it, because for you it's a single pm, but I started to answer the PMs and realised I still had hundreds to go 

Besides, ask anyone who's been on the forum for a long time... I suck at replying to pms anyway, always have, since 2003


----------



## anandsp1990 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can somebody help we with the jabberwocky clue and the time stamp? Are there two files in DVD??


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 17, 2012)

My preboards are starting October1, so I in no way I would want the CTC to stretch any longer than the 28th, BTW aren't 4 checkpoints enough?

My preboards are starting October1, so I in no way I would want the CTC to stretch any longer than the 28th, BTW aren't 4 checkpoints enough?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally managed to get half an hour for the questions. Hope to solve atleast two in this time.


----------



## amogh (Sep 17, 2012)

sumone please give some hint got tht file but its a code what to do

All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041

 Hint: Any modern JavaScript enabled browser would lead you to your next clue!


----------



## N'droid (Sep 17, 2012)

My exams end on 26th so it doesnt matter me whether the next leg is extended by a week or two. I just want it to be tougher and longer because i couldnt hve fun with the dvds.


----------



## athulashok (Sep 17, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> anyone stuck with the GTA clue?
> PM me..



pls check ur pm..


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

@amogh check PM


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 17, 2012)

what is this dealy lasers are all about? my answer worked.. bt at the end i entered the wrong loop.. 

is this ques a part of loop or loop starting question??


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

If your answer started with G then you are in wrong loop. If it started with P then you are right.

My time's up. Gotta go now


----------



## Achuth (Sep 17, 2012)

brainfella said:


> If your answer started with G then you are in wrong loop. If it started with P then you are right.
> 
> My time's up. Gotta go now



3 answers will work there  2 of them (starting with g and p)ends in  a loop.
another one which begins with P takes you forward


----------



## hari1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohh I left CTC to prepare for exams yesterday and now I have just come from that exam and so much things have happened in the forum( the poll). I voted to postpone 4th check point for 2 weeks  as this was my first exam with 4 more to go. Very Lenghty.

Hey does the Joker clue require magazine?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 17, 2012)

then i need to find that... i was working with G.. neways. thanks


----------



## macpac (Sep 17, 2012)

Checkpoint 3 ............at last.

Thank you everyone for helping me reach here............


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone help me with Special number question that 7**?


----------



## amogh (Sep 17, 2012)

hey gve me some hint abt.. this

Name all successful Mars rovers till  date? Combine their respective  first letters, rearrange their order, and  replace one letter with any  other letter to come up with a popular  audio brand name

i got 4 letters what to do next not able to find cmpany name..


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

amogh said:


> hey gve me some hint abt.. this
> 
> Name all successful Mars rovers till  date? Combine their respective  first letters, rearrange their order, and  replace one letter with any  other letter to come up with a popular  audio brand name
> 
> i got 4 letters what to do next not able to find cmpany name..



Wiki is your friend. Search those rovers on Wiki.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Wiki is your friend. Search those rovers on Wiki.



He said he had found the letters!!




amogh said:


> hey gve me some hint abt.. this
> 
> Name all successful Mars rovers till  date? Combine their respective  first letters, rearrange their order, and  replace one letter with any  other letter to come up with a popular  audio brand name
> 
> i got 4 letters what to do next not able to find cmpany name..



Dude, search audio brands on google... Get to a site where a list is provided....just search it up....

Clue - double still remains double!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Can anyone help me with Special number question that 7**?



Transformers!!...

The clue for this one...also for the next!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 17, 2012)

does the Joker clue require magazine?


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Transformers!!...
> 
> The clue for this one...also for the next!



Hey! How transformers?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Hey! How transformers?



Google it may be!


----------



## hari1 (Sep 17, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Hey! How transformers?



Firstly it looks weird and after understanding a bit it still looks weird.


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Google it may be!



I googled every combination that is transformers and 7** but no success.


----------



## macpac (Sep 17, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Can anyone help me with Special number question that 7**?



check pm


----------



## Himanshu_731 (Sep 17, 2012)

ronakonly said:


> check ur pm



Plz help me too in cracking the sec zip file.......


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

macpac said:


> check pm



Thanks 



Paras Lehana said:


> Transformers!!...
> 
> The clue for this one...also for the next!



Yeah its related to Transformers but i was entering it as singular.


----------



## codypunk (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys! can you please tell me where to use source.7z? I have reached Cp 3 using long way and didn't find the use of it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 17, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Firstly it looks weird and after understanding a bit it still looks weird.



true..


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 17, 2012)

In hostel right now no access to prior dvds dont know what they changed in them ? Plz help


----------



## psman (Sep 17, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Guys! can you please tell me where to use source.7z? I have reached Cp 3 using long way and didn't find the use of it.



its used for cracking the FOSS clue


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any hint for QR code?


----------



## z3rO (Sep 17, 2012)

how many of you came across a file with a four-letter extension in this ctc....


----------



## hari1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone please tell me if the joker clue requires magazine.


----------



## Windows (Sep 17, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> In hostel right now no access to prior dvds dont know what they changed in them ? Plz help


it's not related to prior dvds. it's the current dvds. they differ in some aspect.


----------



## macpac (Sep 17, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Anyone please tell me if the joker clue requires magazine.


nope........you need the dvds


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

Do I need the dvds to solve the dvd background question?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 17, 2012)

Yess


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont have the dvds 

Any help or clue?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any help with the DVD background clue??


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Any help with the DVD background clue??



The difference says - I'm the Alpha and the Omega


----------



## Makx (Sep 17, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> how many of you came across a file with a four-letter extension in this ctc....


many did, why do you ask?



Paras Lehana said:


> The difference says - I'm the Alpha and the Omega


???


----------



## brainfella (Sep 17, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> The difference says - I'm the Alpha and the Omega



Does this page help in any way if I don't have the dvd?
 *www.thinkdigit.com/package_content.php?product_id=333&part_id=3


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Does this page help in any way if I don't have the dvd?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/package_content.php?product_id=333&part_id=3



No!
...you need dvds....
By that line i meant to say that you can even find out the difference by distinguishing between the Alpha and Omega one!

Huh...!!...hope i was the creator of CTC IV!


----------



## raamcoumar (Sep 17, 2012)

Cha... 
not even reached the 1st check point..
says to add previous 4 numbers. then i come again from the beginning...


----------



## Makx (Sep 17, 2012)

no the background images are in the dvds


----------



## raviac (Sep 17, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> The difference says - I'm the Alpha and the Omega


Someone give me the hint what to do with the numbers right after the palindrome question which says if you had only 8 keys etc.better still pm me all the hints till chkpnt3 so that i can finish it fast and solve the rest along with you guys


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

raamcoumar said:


> Cha...
> not even reached the 1st check point..
> says to add previous 4 numbers. then i come again from the beginning...



You are counting the e's wrong thats why you are getting into a loop!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

raviac said:


> Someone give me the hint what to do with the numbers right after the palindrome question which says if you had only 8 keys etc.better still pm me all the hints till chkpnt3 so that i can finish it fast and solve the rest along with you guys



Nicely said...!!

Think of a different keyboard!

Remember Nokia 1600??


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 17, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Anyone please tell me if the joker clue requires magazine.


Yes and no. No because I solved it without it by just thinking, and Yes because later I got to know there is something in the DVD which clearly gives out the answer!


----------



## z3rO (Sep 17, 2012)

Makx said:


> many did, why do you ask?



i came across a few who didn't come across that file and yet reached CKP3 the long way.. just wondering there might be others..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 17, 2012)

what need to be done in dvd for qr question??
was trying to make words and link up using qr letters.. bt all in vain..


----------



## Makx (Sep 17, 2012)

qr made easy
ddivisedrcilnam
3 words
10 2 3


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 17, 2012)

Makx said:


> qr made easy
> ddivisedrcilnam
> 3 words
> 10 2 3



10 2 3???

I thot it had 13 words plus an omega!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

For all who are stuck at qr code...

Why not try inverted colors...

I used photoshop for that and then colored highlights!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^Tried same.. bt wht after recognizing things in qr..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^Tried same.. bt wht after recognizing things in qr..



I dont know  Need a clue!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

Good question, btw....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmm.. kk


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuck on Joker clue
That folder in DVD ain't helping


----------



## Achuth (Sep 18, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Stuck on Joker clue
> That folder in DVD ain't helping



Joker  clue is not that hard ..
racing sim>>rar file
what else do you need


----------



## sunil_yadav (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't want it to get delayed, I solved digit during my exam days....
My exam ended yesterday..
And if the final leg is to be extended, add atleast a checkpoint


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

guys pleasee help me with daT d1 b2 b6 d6 clue.... i found out dat word which is b*** n page no i think wich is 124 bt it is nt accepting the url....plzzz hlpp


----------



## amogh (Sep 18, 2012)

sumone please help me in this. not getting what to do give some hint. 
A popular franchise from Rockstar Games flashes in front of you. Can you unearth the game and the radio station?
Find and listen to the radio station  (full version!!!!) and identify the time stamp where you hear “hundred  degree day”. The answer (mm:ss format, without the colon) points you to  the next clue. 
​


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

.-.. . --. ...-- -... . --. .. -. ... wat is dis???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^it is related to that thing which started communication.. its some code.. try wiki



amogh said:


> sumone please help me in this. not getting what to do give some hint.
> A popular franchise from Rockstar Games flashes in front of you. Can you unearth the game and the radio station?
> Find and listen to the radio station  (full version!!!!) and identify the time stamp where you hear “hundred  degree day”. The answer (mm:ss format, without the colon) points you to  the next clue.
> ​



google some part of question like "hundred degree day” and other.. you will definitely start making link..


----------



## psman (Sep 18, 2012)

amogh said:


> sumone please help me in this. not getting what to do give some hint.
> A popular franchise from Rockstar Games flashes in front of you. Can you unearth the game and the radio station?
> Find and listen to the radio station  (full version!!!!) and identify the time stamp where you hear “hundred  degree day”. The answer (mm:ss format, without the colon) points you to  the next clue.
> ​



you need to find an hour long youtube video.....just go through the previous threads and eventually you will get it



vibhavrocks99 said:


> .-.. . --. ...-- -... . --. .. -. ... wat is dis???



morse code!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone who has done QR??

can you tell me what to do with Omega DVD?


----------



## psman (Sep 18, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> I don't want it to get delayed, I solved digit during my exam days....
> My exam ended yesterday..
> And if the final leg is to be extended, add atleast a checkpoint



i agree with you bro..



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> anyone who has done QR??
> 
> can you tell me what to do with Omega DVD?



disclaimer!!


----------



## amogh (Sep 18, 2012)

Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------? The singular version of the word

give some hint on this..


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

amogh said:


> Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------? The singular version of the word
> 
> give some hint on this..



Have you ever tried reading backwards?


----------



## leo_prasant (Sep 18, 2012)

Want the second clue friends , please help.


----------



## techbulb (Sep 18, 2012)

help with qr clue please i got 2 out of three words please help me with the 10 letter word


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

There are many ways to solve anagrams.. online too 



leo_prasant said:


> Want the second clue friends , please help.



Which question are u referring to?


----------



## techbulb (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah i know i tried to solve the anagram online on different websites each of them gave no result


----------



## leo_prasant (Sep 18, 2012)

zegulas said:


> okay, got it..!!




Please let me know also...


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

techbulb said:


> yeah i know i tried to solve the anagram online on different websites each of them gave no result



May be some of your letters are wrong. I canonly tell that the answer to ten letter word is in this page only. Starts with letter d. After getting the answer, you have to go to the place where these total 3 words point to.


----------



## nithishr (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes that 10 letter word is in this page... Just realised that now.. Good spot @brainfella


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

What goes up, must come?...plz give a hint on dis...


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 18, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> What goes up, must come?...plz give a hint on dis...


You're struck in a loop, a little back to the lasers question and try something else as an answer. There are 3 answers for that, 2 leading to the loop and one to Chk 3! And also the answer to this question is the last word of the sentence(you'll get it if you Google it.)


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 18, 2012)

techbulb said:


> yeah i know i tried to solve the anagram online on different websites each of them gave no result


Someone already gave d answer to that one!!


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 18, 2012)

can someone give a hint for the background? 
do I have to compare the two dvds with each other or with earlier dvds?
bgs folder or wallpapers?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 18, 2012)

BassEXE said:


> can someone give a hint for the background?
> do I have to compare the two dvds with each other or with earlier dvds?
> bgs folder or wallpapers?


Not the earlier DVDs, but the ones you got this month only!


----------



## Asif Ekram (Sep 18, 2012)

Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?





This is your URL to the next clue...

somebody help me with this one.. not getting what to do..


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

And that is the __ number... in song and some games.....plz give a hint on diss


----------



## ankith (Sep 18, 2012)

i cant undertand that background one what i have to find on that dvds plz help


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?....plzz plzz help me wid dis....

If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?....plz helpp!!


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

Use .in in place of .com


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

PLZZ EXPLAIN how to put ddat in the url for giving the answer it isnt accepting dat


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

toogood said:


> on a lighter note,  i'm thinking how many from the north are playing this ctc....
> lets do a head count!
> north-1
> south-
> ...



south+1


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> PLZZ EXPLAIN how to put ddat in the url for giving the answer it isnt accepting dat



I hope you know url of ctc registration page. 
Put devworx.in in place of thinkdigit.com

I think I said too much


----------



## Windows (Sep 18, 2012)

north.
where does this question come?
*And that is the __ number... in song and some games.....*
i don't remember seeing it at all. is it a part of some loop?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

I too didn't come across it though I solved all questions the hard way


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

This looks like code:

E**********

need hints.....


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

athulashok said:


> This looks like code:
> 
> E**********
> 
> need hints.....



Why do you think we rely on Google so much??


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Why do you think we rely on Google so much??



still... didnt get it......


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 18, 2012)

So the majority vote seems to be to delay... I'm partial to delaying it to 5th Oct. And just having one last long leg. What say?


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So the majority vote seems to be to delay... I'm partial to delaying it to 5th Oct. And just having one last long leg. What say?



I think its gonna be fun..... but should not lag too much..


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 18, 2012)

athulashok said:


> still... didnt get it......



A google service that has such character clusters?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

I think most of the participants here are students who are having exams. That'll be good for them. I enjoy it anyway. And sure, long one would be interesting.


----------



## raviac (Sep 18, 2012)

Whats the clue for galaxy and hitch with6x9 is it hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. If so what is the ans?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

raviac said:


> Whats the clue for galaxy and hitch with6x9 is it hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. If so what is the ans?



I think this is the 'question of life' for you


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> A google service that has such character clusters?



there is something in youtube... its of some J**** . is this correct???


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep, but full one


----------



## Shane (Sep 18, 2012)

*sigh* Stuck with backgrounds ..


----------



## techbulb (Sep 18, 2012)

Shane said:


> *sigh* Stuck with backgrounds ..



same here


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

got the name.... now with the foss....  any help...


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

wat to do with the javascript??....not getting any clue


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> wat to do with the javascript??....not getting any clue



google the whole code and look for an instruction in it


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

athulashok said:


> got the name.... now with the foss....  any help...



Check if the digit guys gave u any 'Real Time Strategy' game


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

gotcha! thnx a lot!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

what's bigdaddy's new name?


----------



## techbulb (Sep 18, 2012)

check the tribes contest on the thinkdigit site for bigdaddy's new name
and please somebody helpme on the background question


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

athulashok said:


> what's bigdaddy's new name?



Check the page on 'Higher Calling' promo on digit site. You'll get the answer in 4 tries max



athulashok said:


> what's bigdaddy's new name?



Check the page on 'Higher Calling' promo on digit site. You'll get the answer in 4 tries max


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

leaving for today.... will be back 2moro..... bye..


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

damn it! not getting any audio brand name for dat mars rovers question. ssoc. tried replacing c with f and b bt of no use...


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> damn it! not getting any audio brand name for dat mars rovers question. ssoc. tried replacing c with f and b bt of no use...



u r close bro.... try changing the order of the letters and swapping your letter between other alphabets..


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

not getting any audio brand name for dat mars rovers question......plzzz help....



athulashok said:


> u r close bro.... try changing the order of the letters and swapping your letter between other alphabets..


so wich 4 letters should i use ssos or ssof???

so wich 4 letters should i use ssos or ssof???


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

That US company is famous for its headphones


----------



## amogh (Sep 18, 2012)

help me in this give some hint.. 
i think it can be mobile keypad.. 2-9
if you had only 8 keys to type this, what would the resultant words be ?  ​ 1(2) 2(6) 1(8) 3(4) 3(8) 3(4) 3(7) 2(8) 4(7)

​


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

You are on the right track


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 18, 2012)

thnx a lot dude...


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Man!! I am also stuck at the same point!!! I want to knw if this a mobile keypad...then is it a querty keypad or simple one!!! Please give me a closer clue to the answer-Thanks.

I am stuck at checkpoint 1. Could anyone help me with a close clue to the 8-keys question :  

1(2) 2(6) 1(8) 3(4) 3(8) 3(4) 3(7) 2(8) 4(7). How to form the word?


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

Qwerty has 26 keys for alphabets.. think urself dude


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 18, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So the majority vote seems to be to delay... I'm partial to delaying it to 5th Oct. And just having one last long leg. What say?



@raaabo - either start on 21st sept  but dnt make it 5 Oct.. Start from monday even 8th Oct 6:00pm.. let the last leg start on weekdays...

guyzz.. need help in background ques


----------



## brainfella (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, I'm retiring for today. If anyone needs any help, PM me.


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally Done with CTC 3 Now could finally concentrate on studies.
@Raabo - Thanks for 5th I have my exam on 3rd so just escaped the wrath


----------



## athulashok (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys.... is the bigdaddy's new name in the ad section in digit's contest page????


----------



## techbulb (Sep 18, 2012)

yay done to check 3 the long way


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 18, 2012)

techbulb said:


> yay done to check 3 the long way



Check pm!!


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 18, 2012)

could any one please give any idea abt cracking "d.gpcoycjo" cryptic word?? I didn't understand the q.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

ksambhav said:


> could any one please give any idea abt cracking "d.gpcoycjo" cryptic word?? I didn't understand the q.



Search about Dr. AUGUST and his brother


----------



## sp4u (Sep 19, 2012)

yeah atlast reached checkpoint 3. feeling relieved after solving all questions without skipping any.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 19, 2012)

i am still at check point1 can someone help me with the clue checkpint1 has please.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 19, 2012)

for everyone stuck with the background clue... here is a hint : notepad


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 19, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Guys! can you please tell me where to use source.7z? I have reached Cp 3 using long way and didn't find the use of it.



then difinitely you haven't completed it the long way..

11 members online at this point of time.. [1 meber, 10 guests] :/


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

hint needed with the lasers.....


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2012)

Achuth said:


> for everyone stuck with the background clue... here is a hint : notepad



Cool .. found it !!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

can anyone give me the hint to display no.????


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2012)

now stuck with "Why so serious? "


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

Anagrams everywhere.... but one's in plain sight.... help pls....



Shane said:


> now stuck with "Why so serious? "



can u pm me the full clue???

help for anagrams pls........


----------



## Windows (Sep 19, 2012)

i'll be having exams again in mid october :/


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> now stuck with "Why so serious? "



I cant remember this clue pm me the full clue I think u r stuck in some kind of a loop or something. Also post which checkpoint you are in with so many clues its difficult to recollect ")


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I cant remember this clue pm me the full clue I think u r stuck in some kind of a loop or something. Also post which checkpoint you are in with so many clues its difficult to recollect ")



lol sorry dude .. joker = "why so serious ?"
UPDATE: nvm got it !!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

hey guys..... help me with the anagrams..... please!!!!

got the letters in the qr.... but what next???? hlp pls...


----------



## arnabpyne (Sep 19, 2012)

What should i do with the 2nd clue?.. I mean that picture page.. I mean what exactly should i need to do??? plz help


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

arnabpyne said:


> What should i do with the 2nd clue?.. I mean that picture page.. I mean what exactly should i need to do??? plz help



there is a text in that image... try reading it.....

@shane, pls help me with the anagrams!!!


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Find and listen to the radio station (full version!!!!) and identify the time stamp where you hear “hundred degree day”. The answer (mm:ss format, without the colon) points you to the next clue......plz help me wid dis....


----------



## ronakjain (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone help me with the dvd leg ? I don't have an optical drive and it would take too much time to do all this at my friends' home. 
Please help me out .........


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2012)

@athulashok check the previous pages. ..


----------



## XxNiKxX (Sep 19, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So the majority vote seems to be to delay... I'm partial to delaying it to 5th Oct. And just having one last long leg. What say?


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 19, 2012)

DENNis R**** is most probably d steve jobs question's ans bt his most famous works are only 2 ie, c & unix. bt its nt accepting and showing whoops. PLzz help


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

...oh!!...and...i was searching the line in the pdfs!!


----------



## abhijitrucks (Sep 19, 2012)

need help with source.7z


----------



## aaruni (Sep 19, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So the majority vote seems to be to delay... I'm partial to delaying it to 5th Oct. And just having one last long leg. What say?


thank you so much Raaabo. Exams end on 28th sept. Can be active after that!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> DENNis R**** is most probably d steve jobs question's ans bt his most famous works are only 2 ie, c & unix. bt its nt accepting and showing whoops. PLzz help



Sure!!??...


----------



## nithishr (Sep 19, 2012)

abhijitrucks said:


> need help with source.7z


The password that you are searching for is in the previous clue. It is *Vital *​


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> DENNis R**** is most probably d steve jobs question's ans bt his most famous works are only 2 ie, c & unix. bt its nt accepting and showing whoops. PLzz help



u said the ans


----------



## raviac (Sep 19, 2012)

Who uses muling?plz hlp!


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Sure!!??...



wat do u mean>??....is the name of the person rong??


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

guys i got the ans for the qr its Om*** . but still not working.. why???


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> wat do u mean>??....is the name of the person rong??



Everything is right...infact u wrote the ans!!...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the pdf manual uploaded is corrupted...

I'm not able to decode anything from it..the software shows me an error!!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

@paras.... check ur pm...pls..


----------



## Shane (Sep 19, 2012)

Help with Light , ILLUmination needed !!


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2012)

How many checkpoints have been until now? I left it after 1 checkpoint.


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a word here. We don't know what it is. Can you figure it out?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Append the above word to the address of the clue that brought you here to proceed.

What's the address???? is it the qr url???? or the round glass thing's name???? help!!


----------



## codypunk (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys! Can you please tell me how many clues are there for checkpoint 3? I've completed it the long way I think its 16-starting from LEG******* to min****-*********_**_****


----------



## salujagaurav (Sep 19, 2012)

waiting for many days for next set of clues


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

help with background....... what dd they change??????


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone please PM me the answer of the DVD background one?? I don't have the DVDs right now... I'll get it only next week


----------



## neerajlall (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have the magazine, i think clue page is not in link 

can anyone tell me about clue in mag pls.


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

please.... need help with background one... already read previous hint of notepad..... but didnt understand it... pls help...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

athulashok said:


> please.... need help with background one... already read previous hint of notepad..... but didnt understand it... pls help...



You found the difference, aint u?
They have differences in their properties!

Now...just open them with the notepad and find the difference..


----------



## vishal0123 (Sep 19, 2012)

How to spell mark zuckerberg in first clue.


----------



## saras (Sep 19, 2012)

some body help me with the timestamp...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

vishal0123 said:


> How to spell mark zuckerberg in first clue.



I thought we could search on google!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

saras said:


> some body help me with the timestamp...



Elaborate...
Temme how can we help you!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

akii.bh said:


> View attachment 6869  Paras I've walked a l'll more to kashmir.. come join me m getting bored here



So, dal lake ..bagh e bahu..or city square?!!!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> You found the difference, aint u?
> They have differences in their properties!
> 
> Now...just open them with the notepad and find the difference..



open with notepad????? well, its a lon series of alphanumeric texts... how can i find the difference???

@paras, pls pm me help on that background image....


----------



## ankith (Sep 19, 2012)

Reached the checkpoint the hard way .....following each and every clue ....Thanks To all Who Helped me....


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

ankith said:


> Reached the checkpoint the hard way .....following each and every clue ....Thanks To all Who Helped me....



pls help me with the background clue..... im stuck here for hours.... pls..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

athulashok said:


> open with notepad????? well, its a lon series of alphanumeric texts... how can i find the difference???
> 
> @paras, pls pm me help on that background image....



There have always been alternatives to human labor


----------



## raviac (Sep 19, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

Got the answerBOND and page124 but even after all the permutatuons ans combinations its not taking the answer in d1 b2 b6 d6 question hence i need a clue or the answer plz!


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 19, 2012)

raviac said:


> Got the answerBOND and page124 but even after all the permutatuons ans combinations its not taking the answer in d1 b2 b6 d6 question hence i need a clue or the answer plz!



Do you know viswanathan anand?



Paras Lehana said:


> There have always been alternatives to human labor



Yeah actually. I was damn clueless before comparing those files.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 19, 2012)

raviac said:


> Got the answerBOND and page124 but even after all the permutatuons ans combinations its not taking the answer in d1 b2 b6 d6 question hence i need a clue or the answer plz!



Read the question slowly again.. You'll understand what's wrong.. The answer you got is correct though



ant24x7 said:


> Yeah actually. I was damn clueless before comparing those files.



Yeah... I got the answer... But I'm still clueless as to how I got it.. Weird


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 19, 2012)

raviac said:


> Got the answerBOND and page124 but even after all the permutatuons ans combinations its not taking the answer in d1 b2 b6 d6 question hence i need a clue or the answer plz!



The page no u got is wrong


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

any clue for second devworx question..


----------



## athulashok (Sep 19, 2012)

@ ant24/7 , pls check pm!!


----------



## Makx (Sep 19, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> any clue for second devworx question..


find something in the folder


----------



## sahil333222 (Sep 19, 2012)

Swooosh  finally*Checkpoint 3*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 20, 2012)

^^which is the last question?


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

*I'm stuck on the 6th one i.e. -
 77(10) = 2x3^3 + 2x3^2 + 1x3^1 + 2x3^0 or 2212(3)

Therefore, 77 = 2212

Applying that same logic

71  = ??
Any clues?? 
*


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 20, 2012)

srcanon said:


> *I'm stuck on the 6th one i.e. -
> 77(10) = 2x3^3 + 2x3^2 + 1x3^1 + 2x3^0 or 2212(3)
> 
> Therefore, 77 = 2212
> ...



May be little bit math or ternary calculation lead you towards answer 

Stuck on Joker. Any hint. Didn't find that racing sim yet.


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 20, 2012)

srcanon said:


> *I'm stuck on the 6th one i.e. -
> 77(10) = 2x3^3 + 2x3^2 + 1x3^1 + 2x3^0 or 2212(3)
> 
> Therefore, 77 = 2212
> ...




why 77(10) = *2*x3^3(54) + *2*x3^2(18) + *1*x3^1(3) + *2*x3^0(2)  ?????


----------



## psman (Sep 20, 2012)

1RF4N said:


> why 77(10) = *2*x3^3(54) + *2*x3^2(18) + *1*x3^1(3) + *2*x3^0(2)  ?????



thats a base(10) to base(3) conversion.....so now i think google can do the maths part!!



ant24x7 said:


> May be little bit math or ternary calculation lead you towards answer
> 
> Stuck on Joker. Any hint. Didn't find that racing sim yet.



its in a rar file...inside the "game engine" folder


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

psman said:


> thats a base(10) to base(3) conversion.....so now i think google can do the maths part!!
> 
> 
> 
> its in a rar file...inside the "game engine" folder



Thanks, I got it.


----------



## sp4u (Sep 20, 2012)

raviac said:


> Who uses muling?plz hlp!


use the board game given at the registration page


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

Checkpoint 3!!

@ 8:00 PM


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

Any Clues to this -
And that is the __ number... in song and some games


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2012)

somebody help me to finding the manual ..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

Shane said:


> somebody help me to finding the manual ..



In a zip file...!!

Zip Name - related to RACING


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 20, 2012)

*Help!!!*

Someone help me in that GTA clue!! Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## raviac (Sep 20, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

Please PM me the answer of the d1b2 questioni got the answer BOND but the page no is wrong as you mentioned so plz just give out the ans

Please PM me the answer of the d1b2 questioni got the answer BOND but the page no is wrong tried all the page nos so plz just give out the ans someone


----------



## athulashok (Sep 20, 2012)

@paras.... pls pm me the answer for the background question... im still stuck here...



raviac said:


> Please PM me the answer of the d1b2 questioni got the answer BOND but the page no is wrong as you mentioned so plz just give out the ans
> 
> Please PM me the answer of the d1b2 questioni got the answer BOND but the page no is wrong tried all the page nos so plz just give out the ans someone



u got the ryt answer...


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

athulashok said:


> @paras.... pls pm me the answer for the background question... im still stuck



Compare the background (digital) of the two dvds...

You can easily figure out the modified file by comparing their properties...

Open them with a notepad...

Find out the difference...

Hint - the difference is two words having an adjective and a noun
..!!

So you dont have to find out the difference staring the all possible combinations of that alphanumeric characters!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

varunmashru said:


> Someone help me in that GTA clue!! Thanks in Advance!!



Youtube


----------



## raviac (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Help!!!*



varunmashru said:


> Someone help me in that GTA clue!! Thanks in Advance!!



Have sent you a PM


----------



## athulashok (Sep 20, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Compare the background (digital) of the two dvds...
> 
> You can easily figure out the modified file by comparing their properties...
> 
> ...



i can see there's difference in length of the two files... but dont know where to look for it...


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Checkpoint 3 the long way !!!!


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?
Any Clues???


----------



## codypunk (Sep 20, 2012)

athulashok said:


> i can see there's difference in length of the two files... but dont know where to look for it...



At the end of the gibberish notes.


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2012)

*!!!Checkpoint 3!!!*
At last *huh*..
Thanks to everyone for helping me out


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

Any hints to the devworx javascript clue???


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2012)

Those are stuck at Jabberwocky puzzle due to the lack of DVD's use youtube and follow the instructions


----------



## prathamesh96 (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally checkpoint 3..albeit the long way. Really hatsoff to all those who completed the background one without any help. I couldn't have thought of that in a thousand years. 

And is the next leg tomorrow or not??


----------



## raviac (Sep 20, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Do you know viswanathan anand?
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse i know vishwanathan anand and i even used those chess moves to get the letters BOND but the page no which i came from is 124 and it is not taking the ans 124bond.html i even tried all the page nos from 1 to 126 but dint get the ans so kindly PM me the answet for this. Really confused!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 20, 2012)

raviac said:


> ant24x7 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know viswanathan anand?
> ...


----------



## raamcoumar (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm stuck at eight.html
not even reached the 1 st checkpoint..
it asks "If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?"


I cant even guess the answer.. pls


----------



## athulashok (Sep 20, 2012)

raamcoumar said:


> I'm stuck at eight.html
> not even reached the 1 st checkpoint..
> it asks "If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?"
> 
> ...



goto devworx site (devworx - all about application development in India). now assume that if the ctc registration page was there what will it be????


----------



## psman (Sep 20, 2012)

raamcoumar said:


> I'm stuck at eight.html
> not even reached the 1 st checkpoint..
> it asks "If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?"
> 
> ...



go to the devworx site and see their url properly and then use some trial and error method to come to the answer

its true that steganography surpasses cryptography in many ways and team digit members have brilliantly implemented steganography in various clues...


----------



## nithishr (Sep 20, 2012)

So the final leg postponed to October 5th... Would have liked it in this flow better. Anyways its better for those of you having their exams..


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 20, 2012)

raviac said:


> ant24x7 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know viswanathan anand?
> ...


----------



## Shane (Sep 20, 2012)

psman said:


> go to the devworx site and see their url properly and then use some trial and error method to come to the answer
> 
> its true that steganography surpasses cryptography in many ways and team digit members have brilliantly implemented steganography in various clues...



Thank you team digit !!
now i know what is steganography


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 20, 2012)

srcanon said:


> If the CTC registration page was hosted on the devworx site what would be the url?
> Any Clues???


Dono post full que..


----------



## athulashok (Sep 20, 2012)

FINALLY................ checkpoint 3....... i more doubt..... we should send the code to editor@thinkdigit.com ryt????


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Some one help mEEEEE i got the number of birds thingi and now i am stuck cause when i put the pdf name with it nothing comes !!!!
someone help me PLEASE !!!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

Ashish1@1 said:


> Some one help mEEEEE i got the number of birds thingi and now i am stuck cause when i put the pdf name with it nothing comes !!!!
> someone help me PLEASE !!!!



Be sure to add the full name leaving .pdf!!..

Something like *******-********-**<number of birds> ...

20 < No of birds < 30 ....!


----------



## srcanon (Sep 20, 2012)

"Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!

All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041

Hint: Any modern JavaScript enabled browser would lead you to your next clue!"
Any clues to this one???


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 20, 2012)

srcanon said:


> "Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!
> 
> All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041
> 
> ...



Open the link, you are provided with a javascript ....run that either by pasting it to address bar in javascript format or just save it and run ir as a javascript...


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Sep 20, 2012)

stuck at 3rd
please help!!!!!!!


----------



## toogood (Sep 20, 2012)

hey! hey! hey! everyone.... newcomers please do not past full clues to the thread...
you may use pm for that....


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 20, 2012)

CK4 starts Oct. 5th?!?! WC t20 semi final... And the TCS IT WIZ Quiz... That's gonna be intense


----------



## codypunk (Sep 21, 2012)

This is the final break before the last leg takes off on the 5th of October 2012, at exactly 1800 hrs.

 Edit: We've changed the date of the last leg based on popular demand. Take a breather. Study for your exams 

Damn! I have exams next month (selection for class 10 board exam)


----------



## markerOne (Sep 21, 2012)

@Shane: Check inbox

I crossed checkpoint 1 and now at the question with answers yes or no..

but both the answers lead me to loops.. hints pls..


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Finally Checkpoint-3  by hard way may be its too late but i enjoyed all stuff  
Thanks all who help me in it. 

And Newcomers please don't paste full clue here.  Check some old posts and you all ll get what you are looking.


----------



## markerOne (Sep 21, 2012)

nvm.. got past it..


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

@ all who have pm'd me

I'm really sorry if you are not recieving any reply. My connection is not working....however, i managed to post a reply here. Hope it gets uploaded to the thread!!

I've always tried to help everyone and reply to every post asking for help...

I'll reply all of you asap...TRUST ME!!



Well, keep on messaging me if you need any help!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

DONT POST THE ANSWERS!!


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 21, 2012)

paras lehana said:


> dont post the answers!!


sry...i removed d post...


----------



## Shane (Sep 21, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> sry...i removed d post...






Paras Lehana said:


> DONT POST THE ANSWERS!!



Now remove the Quote !!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

Shane said:


> Now remove the Quote !!



I knw!!...
Dont guide me


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> sry...i removed d post...



Its k!!


----------



## ksambhav (Sep 21, 2012)

Shane said:


> @aaruni can u help me too with palindrome one ?



Hey Shane...can you help me with the palindrome one please?? I don't have the mag!!

thanks!

Anyone here who could help me on Palindrome's q?? I know its too late for Chk2...but still anyone??
 thanks!!


----------



## athulashok (Sep 21, 2012)

ksambhav said:


> Hey Shane...can you help me with the palindrome one please?? I don't have the mag!!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...



you'll definitely need the mag after this....

@paras.. we should send the code after ck3 to editor@thinkdigit.com ryt??? im not sure of it..


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 21, 2012)

can some one give me hint for the password to decode the manual


----------



## athulashok (Sep 21, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> can some one give me hint for the password to decode the manual



no password needed.... just copy it to ur hdd n decode... remember, the output will be a text file...

@everyone... thanks for helping me whenever i needed them.... god bless u all..


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 21, 2012)

WTF? Delayed    I will have my exams from 1st of Oct.. Faq man..


----------



## Himanshu_731 (Sep 21, 2012)

athulashok said:


> no password needed.... just copy it to ur hdd n decode... remember, the output will be a text file...
> 
> @everyone... thanks for helping me whenever i needed them.... god bless u all..



plz help me with the joker one...i gt the tutorials from unity folder bt wats next...


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 21, 2012)

Himanshu_731 said:


> plz help me with the joker one...i gt the tutorials from unity folder bt wats next...



Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on Oct 5th


----------



## athulashok (Sep 21, 2012)

Himanshu_731 said:


> plz help me with the joker one...i gt the tutorials from unity folder bt wats next...



the joker one doesnt need the pdf manual... there's something other than that in unity folder.... a tutorial maybe...


----------



## Himanshu_731 (Sep 21, 2012)

athulashok said:


> the joker one doesnt need the pdf manual... there's something other than that in unity folder.... a tutorial maybe...



check ur pm plz......


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

athulashok said:


> @paras.. we should send the code after ck3 to editor@thinkdigit.com ryt??? im not sure of it..



You wont get hurt by doing that!


----------



## Himanshu_731 (Sep 21, 2012)

athulashok said:


> the joker one doesnt need the pdf manual... there's something other than that in unity folder.... a tutorial maybe...



check ur pm plz......



Himanshu_731 said:


> check ur pm plz......



ya i know thr r 4 tutorials in that folder....one is 3d and others r of cartutorial....bt wat to do with them...


----------



## Windows (Sep 21, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on August 5th



err... i don't own a time machine :/


----------



## srcanon (Sep 21, 2012)

Any Hints to the clue *after* completing the devworx ctc registration url clue???


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 21, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on August 5th


u mean oct..lol


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on August 5th



Why not!!!!  sure!


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 21, 2012)

dat answer for steve jobs question is redirecting me to the palindrome question.....help plz!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> dat answer for steve jobs question is redirecting me to the palindrome question.....help plz!!



Ya ...it does...!!..
What's the prob with that...!!

Check your pm...maybe i can help u!


----------



## aby geek (Sep 21, 2012)

i am seriously stuck on checkpoint 1 page what is the 8 keys clue about please help me to past this point.

thank you.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 21, 2012)

aby geek said:


> i am seriously stuck on checkpoint 1 page what is the 8 keys clue about please help me to past this point.
> 
> thank you.



Think of a 8-key keyboard...

The ALPHANUMERIC one!..

I think its the best clue one can give


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 22, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on August 5th



Yeah  I was there.


----------



## toogood (Sep 22, 2012)

delete your posts which have clues and answers..................


----------



## markerOne (Sep 22, 2012)

@Paras: Check your inbox

Pls help with the Jabberwocky clue... Been stuck here for hours...

NVM.. got it!


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Guyzz!! M stuck in the palindrome question where the letters are to be added and then we have to subtract 158 from it!!
I am not gettin the correct page number...Plz help!!


----------



## aaruni (Sep 22, 2012)

3rdWorld said:


> Thanks for all of you finally Checkpoint reached....... meet you on August 5th


August 5th 2013???

I can try


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 22, 2012)

Can anyone please help me with the question after the Joker one??? I know the answer but dunno how I'll get it from the clue


----------



## athulashok (Sep 22, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Can anyone please help me with the question after the Joker one??? I know the answer but dunno how I'll get it from the clue



pm me the answer.. maybe i can help..


----------



## Himanshu_731 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally checkpoint 3.......thanks to everyone who helped me......


----------



## amogh (Sep 22, 2012)

hey can sumone plz help me in this
it's staring you in the face hard to unwind,
Kinda like eleven,
never odd or even


Find the palindrome and add the numbers associated with each letter (Eg: A = 1, B = 2, and so on) to arrive at a figure


----------



## Shane (Sep 22, 2012)

amogh said:


> Me posting FULL CLUES



For gods sake .. people stop posting full clues !!   
If u want help with something PM someone/use a part of a clue to get help ..
I'm sure many are willing to help


----------



## Rahul Raina (Sep 22, 2012)

K this is a bit weird I am just starting now, this first question is giving me pains,
its obvious everybody knows who that guy is , but cant figure what to put in address as i have already tried  everything...!!

Can anybody help please..!!


----------



## markerOne (Sep 22, 2012)

Completed CheckPoint 3!!!

I started off very late in CTC and didn't expect the last leg to be postponed.. Now I have a chance! 

Thanks to all the posts and the ppl who helped me get here


----------



## elvindavid (Sep 22, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I think I have helped everyone who PMed me.. if I am missin on someone.. re PM me.. i would happily help other CTC players..



Pls help me with the 3rd one (canadian rockstar)...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ its related to bryan adam songs and jim carry movie..


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 23, 2012)

amogh said:


> Find the palindrome and add the numbers ***** ********  ******



Hey Stop posting full clues here. Use some part of it instead. 


@amogh Read that three lines from your clue again and you ll get it.


----------



## VINOD7 (Sep 23, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Watch this space...



hey can anyone help me in 3rd clue ,i know its jim carrey movie but wats the clue


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 23, 2012)

VINOD7 said:


> hey can anyone help me in 3rd clue ,i know its jim carrey movie but wats the clue



Elephant!!

Google is so clever, link things awesomely!!


----------



## VINOD7 (Sep 23, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ its related to bryan adam songs and jim carry movie..



help me yr i m not getting it pm me?


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm still on second any hint ??


----------



## VINOD7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Elephant!!
> 
> Google is so clever, link things awesomely!!



still not getting it frnd ? pm me plss


----------



## Rananjay Singh (Sep 23, 2012)

frnz help me in dis...
"Thank you for participating in the latest edition of Crack the Code!

Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!

All the information you need is here, served for you, on a platter: *gist.github.com/3553041

Hint: Any modern JavaScript enabled browser would lead you to your next clue!"

the hell wid my browser java scrpt is already enabled bt stll no idea at all...

plz help sm1...


----------



## srcanon (Sep 23, 2012)

Rananjay Singh said:


> frnz help me in dis...
> "Thank you for participating in the latest edition of Crack the Code!
> 
> Now that you’ve crossed the previous hurdles, try and get familiar your new clue. Since you’re in developer territory, there’s a small trick you’d have to use that’s very simple!
> ...



I'm too stuck at this one. Any hints?? please pm me


----------



## raviac (Sep 23, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

Someone PM me the passwords to the ctc.txt zip file which is in the tribes folder on the dvd or instructions on how to find out the passwords. I think there are two passwords plz PM me both.thnx


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

How to solve math question.
any clue help please ??


----------



## codypunk (Sep 23, 2012)

Legend said:


> How to solve math question.
> any clue help please ??



Find Base!


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Now stuck in loop ??
not understand how to get URL ?


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 23, 2012)

Legend said:


> Now stuck in loop ??
> not understand how to get URL ?



loop..
try reounting....or..do a simple guess.


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

It's same answer getting there are .....n e's.


GOT IT !!


Now stuck on Mars. any clue ?


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 23, 2012)

first wiki then a headphone company...


----------



## raviac (Sep 24, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

Someone plz help me break out of the 3-(-1)-999999-111111-333333-3 loop PM me with the ans asap~thnx


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2012)

Now stuck in "If you had only 8 keys to type this" question. any clue ?


----------



## Makx (Sep 24, 2012)

raviac said:


> Someone plz help me break out of the 3-(-1)-999999-111111-333333-3 loop PM me with the ans asap~thnx


you are stuck in a loop within a loop


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2012)

Dr. August question not understand 
any clue hint for this ??


----------



## raviac (Sep 24, 2012)

brainfella said:


> I think this is the 'question of life' for you



Clue for and that is the ___ number in song and some games plz


----------



## psman (Sep 24, 2012)

Legend said:


> Dr. August question not understand
> any clue hint for this ??



googe for dr august to get the info bout his invention and then use the invention to decipher the code..


----------



## aaruni (Sep 24, 2012)

raviac said:


> Clue for and that is the ___ number in song and some games plz



help me also...
same question.


----------



## Ramcool55 (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys just use a famous search engine!! You might have heard about it. It's called GOOGLE!!!!!
Don't expect to be spoon-fed. 



aaruni said:


> help me also...
> same question.



Replace 'that' with your previous answer.. And Google away..


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 24, 2012)

I have completed my exams, but now I am way behind. Can someone give a hint with the backgrounds clue? I ant find any differences...


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 24, 2012)

GUys i came to khow that i skipped some questions, so i started it al again. and now i am stuck with this question.
What you just discovered has two variations. Which is the other one?



[Hint: It was used in the headline of one of the stories in Digit]
PLzzzzzzzzzz help me here or pm me.


----------



## 3rdWorld (Sep 24, 2012)

aaruni said:


> August 5th 2013???
> 
> I can try



Nice finding... Meet you on October 5th 2012 @ 18:00


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Geeks!! Can anyone help in the question:- "Who use muling?"
I tried a lot, but m still stuck there!! :/


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Sep 24, 2012)

stuck at mars one.......

there are 4 successfull rovers named-------->Sojourner  >  Spirit   >  Opportunity  >  Curiosity    (according to timeline)

there respective letters form SSOC........

can't get anything......

this forms:-
ssoc
scos
coss
sosc
csso
ssco and blah blah blah.......

what letter should I replace in it??????

aaaarrrrggghhh THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makx (Sep 24, 2012)

search for the given terms with earphones like 'ssoc earphones'


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Sep 24, 2012)

thank u very much!!!!!!!!!

GOT THE ANSWER.

wats the use of clues given in magzine....


----------



## codypunk (Sep 25, 2012)

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)
codypunk


----------



## EAGLEEYE (Sep 25, 2012)

brainfella said:


> I hope you know url of ctc registration page.
> Put devworx.in in place of thinkdigit.com
> 
> I think I said too much



you didnt sAID TOO MUCH ........... still i m not able to get the ans

i dont know if we have to ans in the same for mat as that of previous ques or we just hv to enter the url?????
plz help


----------



## toogood (Sep 25, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> For all who are stuck at qr code...
> 
> Why not try inverted colors...
> 
> I used photoshop for that and then colored highlights!




just paste the image location in the browser... you can get an outline of whats hidden...


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 25, 2012)

varunmashru said:


> Hey Geeks!! Can anyone help in the question:- "Who use muling?"
> I tried a lot, but m still stuck there!! :/



use the board game


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 25, 2012)

1RF4N said:


> use the board game



Thanks man!! Got it!!

Finally!!! Made my way to LEG 3!!!     (pheww!)


----------



## rashgang (Sep 25, 2012)

can anyone give me the clue for this "Take this answer and find the element of the isotope which corresponds to it. This element when mixed with acid gives you a component which is necessary to run your car. The variation of this component when used in your smartphone uses what element?" 
i am stuck on this question


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 25, 2012)

rashgang said:


> can anyone give me the clue for this "Take this answer and find the element of the isotope which corresponds to it. This element when mixed with acid gives you a component which is necessary to run your car. The variation of this component when used in your smartphone uses what element?"
> i am stuck on this question




hey new crackers.....DON'T forget 2 check prev. posts all d clues r there....
google/wiki....ur car/mobile cant run w/o this and it is made of ........


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 25, 2012)

toogood said:


> just paste the image location in the browser... you can get an outline of whats hidden...



Different men have different methods...!!..

Output depends...
I'm fast at photoshop


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 25, 2012)

There are ______ "e"s in this sentence.



[Answer in words not numerals]
THis one is driving me into a loop!!!.....plzzz HELP ME HERE OR PM ME!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Sep 25, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> There are ______ "e"s in this sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are counting it the wrong way...

Note the encountered sentence is not the complete one


----------



## raviac (Sep 26, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 5th Oct 2012*

Finally here at the jabberwocky poem.now how do i take it from here!help plz.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Sep 26, 2012)

Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
> How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012


Count me in


----------



## rashgang (Sep 26, 2012)

Reached here help me what to do i am getting that number only again again and then e question number of e"s
Add the previous four numbers, what do you get?This is your URL to the next clue..

what to do now.. Plz help me


----------



## viveksj (Sep 26, 2012)

u are counting number of e wrong


----------



## markerOne (Sep 26, 2012)

Makx said:


> you are stuck in a loop within a loop




Rightly Said!


----------



## BassEXE (Sep 26, 2012)

I am way behind!!!!! Can someone give a hint with the backgrounds clue? I cant find any differences...


----------



## markerOne (Sep 26, 2012)

To All New Crackers:

The last 60 pages contain a *massive* number of clues for most of the questions which are being posted. Please go through them  *carefully* and you will be amazed at how fast you can reach Checkpoint 3!



BassEXE said:


> I am way behind!!!!! Can someone give a hint with the backgrounds clue? I cant find any differences...



Hint 1: Open with notepad. Yes it looks like gibberish, but you will be rewarded if you look through the file till the *end*
Hint 2: There are 3 background files. Two of them can be ignored.


----------



## rashgang (Sep 26, 2012)

i am stuck on this plz help me with this give me clue

And that is the __ number... in song and some games

have u got any clue on this . i am also stuck on this


vibhavrocks99 said:


> And that is the __ number... in song and some games.....plz give a hint on diss


----------



## markerOne (Sep 26, 2012)

rashgang said:


> i am stuck on this plz help me with this give me clue
> 
> And that is the __ number... in song and some games
> 
> have u got any clue on this . i am also stuck on this



Replace 'that' with your answer and google it..


----------



## neerajlall (Sep 26, 2012)

Are the CTC IV clues available in the Electronic version of Digit Magazine i.e e-book or pdf version? I don't have the Magazine, I will buy the e-book version.


----------



## Rajandeep Singh (Sep 27, 2012)

Help Please!!!!!! im on "Take this answer and find the element of the isotope which corresponds to it. This element when mixed with acid gives you a component which is necessary to run your car. The variation of this component when used in your smartphone uses what element?" i know its something to do with lead acid battery.


----------



## raviac (Sep 27, 2012)

*Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 5th Oct 2012*

SOS!!!! struck at the qr code plz help!


----------



## Achuth (Sep 27, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
> How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012



I'm in


----------



## rashgang (Sep 27, 2012)

Malayalam and Nitin are two popular -----------? The singular version of the word is the next page in your journey
i am stuck on this please help me


----------



## raj7000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Anybody has the answer for warm up clue


----------



## neerajlall (Sep 27, 2012)

@ ThinkDigit Team Are the CTC IV clues available in the Electronic version of Digit Magazine i.e e-book or pdf version? I don't have the Magazine, I will buy the e-book version.


----------



## Rajandeep Singh (Sep 27, 2012)

raj7000 said:


> Anybody has the answer for warm up clue


Here's a hint, facebook!


----------



## rashgang (Sep 27, 2012)

If you had only 8 keys to type this, what would the resultant words be ?



1(2) 2(6) 1(8) 3(4) 3(8) 3(4) 3(7) 2(8) 4(7) i am stuck on this plz help me


----------



## 1RF4N (Sep 27, 2012)

use ur not so smart mobile


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Sep 27, 2012)

just type it on ur phone by pressing the keys 'no of times' given........ can't give a better hint

started off late this time.accomplished checkpoint 1.....on the way for 2nd..


----------



## brainfella (Sep 28, 2012)

EAGLEEYE said:


> you didnt sAID TOO MUCH ........... still i m not able to get the ans
> 
> i dont know if we have to ans in the same for mat as that of previous ques or we just hv to enter the url?????
> plz help



You just have to enter that url unlike regular format


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 28, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
> How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012



Hey Me too.


----------



## raj7000 (Sep 28, 2012)

i tried but says not even close. Try something else


----------



## rokingkamalesh (Sep 28, 2012)

Plz help me on the 5th clue. That two variation clue. I am stuck it it. i wiki that but can't get to anything.


----------



## hari1 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread*

It looks that lots of people are getting close to CP3. CP4 will be tough indeed.

I have done a century. The 100th post


----------



## Yash Pande (Sep 28, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
> How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012



me!!!


----------



## codypunk (Sep 28, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> Just curious to know how many have reached CHeckpoint 3 till now...
> How many am i going to compete on 5th Oct 2012



Hum bhi !!


----------



## psman (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like the final leg will be one tough race!!!...


----------



## rashgang (Sep 28, 2012)

i am stuck on this plz help me
Find the palindrome and add the numbers associated with each letter (Eg: A = 1, B = 2, and so on) to arrive at a figure. Subtract 158 from that figure to unlock the page number in the magazine for your next clue
 i dont have magazine


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Sep 28, 2012)

rashgang said:


> i am stuck on this plz help me
> Find the palindrome and add the numbers associated with each letter (Eg: A = 1, B = 2, and so on) to arrive at a figure. Subtract 158 from that figure to unlock the page number in the magazine for your next clue
> i dont have magazine


mee too.......

check below and please pm.. me if you got the ans...



Spoiler



is it neveroddoreven(never odd or even)?
reads same from both the sides.....
or eve -in never and even

we need the figure greater than 158 which can only be get if we add neveroddoreven.....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 28, 2012)

1. I just went through the previous posts in this thread, and I am realizing that a lot of people have reached checkpoint 3 by now, out of which many seem to have skipped parts of this contest, my advice to the people is, PLEASE complete any clues, if you have skipped some. And also create an Excel file like this one digit CTC3 CheatSheet.xls and for the newcomers, please check the previous posts.
2. And to the admins, I think that I had a bright idea, what about declaring the list of the winners of ctc at Crack the Code after CTC is over, let the winners claim their prizes[T-shirt's etc] receive them by the month of november and then feature the winners in the December issue along with the goodies they've won. Also admin's what about UPDATING THE FORUM RULES, only if you guys understood what i meant.
3. And please don't do anything disastrous like giving up further clues in the october issue. I just hope an admin reads this post and replies accordingly.
4. I have sent the same post to RSS over PM with some extra points, please give it a look.


----------



## azharz (Sep 28, 2012)

Can anyone please help me with the Second CTC password. I am stuck at that part from five day, please help me


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 28, 2012)

^^have u tried dictionary attack.. ??
n if i m nt wrong.. that 2nd CTC file has 9 digit password.. starting with s


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 28, 2012)

azharz said:


> Can anyone please help me with the Second CTC password. I am stuck at that part from five day, please help me



Why don't you give Zip Password Recovery Fast and Easy - PicoZip Recovery Tool a try? do a dictionary attack!


----------



## RUSTUM (Sep 28, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^have u tried dictionary attack.. ??
> n if i m nt wrong.. that 2nd CTC file has 9 digit password.. starting with s



can u please helpme with the question where i have to find person name from code.
still how many questions are there for next check point

edit got it google my friend


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 29, 2012)

And that is the __ number... in song and some games.........wat isthe answer..........tried many words ....stil m nt getting d answer.......help plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plz give any hint here or pm me plzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!! stuck on dis question 4rm long...


----------



## RUSTUM (Sep 29, 2012)

got it nvm


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey folks!!! Need some help in that 'chalk and friction' thing.
Maybe i havent got the correct time-stamp or something......
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## azharz (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone get the answer for deadly lasers?



varunmashru said:


> Hey folks!!! Need some help in that 'chalk and friction' thing.
> Maybe i havent got the correct time-stamp or something......
> Thanks in advance!!



If you get 5** then you will get your answer bro.


----------



## varunmashru (Sep 29, 2012)

azharz said:


> If you get 5** then you will get your answer bro.



No dude!! Thats the prob!! M gettin 6**...the sum of the ascii values of the word oa***sh.....Is it correct??
You can PM me if you want!


----------



## azharz (Sep 29, 2012)

Need help with the question

Now this is a number that can be arrived at by adding some very special numbers that are called?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 29, 2012)

varunmashru said:


> No dude!! Thats the prob!! M gettin 6**...the sum of the ascii values of the word oa***sh.....Is it correct??
> You can PM me if you want!


yes its correct



azharz said:


> Need help with the question
> 
> Now this is a number that can be arrived at by adding some very special numbers that are called?




google "<Number> sum of numbers called" 
or try other combination.. you will get the result.


----------



## Gunslinger12 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey can any one give me a hint for FOSS one.I tried every word for password but it doesn't open
nvrmnd but now i could not understand the complement no. question


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Sep 29, 2012)

And that is the __ number... in song and some games..........any clue on this????


----------



## yash7dares (Sep 29, 2012)

At last checkpiont 3 but the code given to is to be sent to whom if editor plz let me know his email id........


----------



## ant24x7 (Sep 29, 2012)

yash7dares said:


> At last checkpiont 3 but the code given to is to be sent to whom if editor plz let me know his email id........



I think this is next question for you.  Hint: Read first article in magazine.


----------



## yash7dares (Sep 29, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> I think this is next question for you.  Hint: Read first article in magazine.



mayb this is my 1st ctc i m not much known to it but the next clue we will get on 5th oct on 6pm....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Sep 29, 2012)

yash7dares said:


> At last checkpiont 3 but the code given to is to be sent to whom if editor plz let me know his email id........



READ THE INSTRUCTION ON THE CHECKPOINT PAGE CAREFULLY!!! I can't believe you actually solved all the other previus clues.. 

And another thing, I did a BLUNDER today.. I BRIBED.. :'(
Sorry for that..
And i accidentally found another loop today, which advised me that "circles are not always fun"


----------



## Makx (Sep 29, 2012)

so how many url/links/loops have you people found in total
my count - 56 excluding whoops


----------



## RUSTUM (Sep 29, 2012)

somebody please help me with count last 4 numbers clue


----------



## Makx (Sep 29, 2012)

if you are stuck in a loop, then you are counting the e's wrong


----------



## raviac (Sep 30, 2012)

brainfella said:


> If your answer started with G then you are in wrong loop. If it started with P then you are right.
> 
> My time's up. Gotta go now


PM me whats g and whats p as i have given answer starting with g and ended up in a loop (two different big loops)


----------



## RUSTUM (Sep 30, 2012)

please help me with add the last four numbers .... next clue



Makx said:


> if you are stuck in a loop, then you are counting the e's wrong



i m getting this loop in answer to lasers question 
i think im giving correct answer (sequel of P***** ) so please help me out


----------



## vai0 (Sep 30, 2012)

the 3 possible ans. u know one with G then the two  P answers.  n 1 definitely is correct 1.


----------



## Gunslinger12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone please Help me me with display and storage question..... i am getting in loop with the answer


----------



## brainfella (Sep 30, 2012)

If you are asking about the complimentary number question, the right answer will lead you in the right line. Don't know where you are getting the loop


----------



## RUSTUM (Sep 30, 2012)

do we have to append the word in dvd to opt**s or di****er in **d
 how to find the word in text. the white spaces in gibberish look like the


----------



## Gunslinger12 (Sep 30, 2012)

any hint for that question??


----------



## aby geek (Sep 30, 2012)

iam on leg 2 and iam stuck where they say to finda palindrome and subtract 158 from it to get a mag page numberr. i got the pali but i cant get the page number right please give me  some hints.

thanks


----------



## brainfella (Sep 30, 2012)

Gunslinger12 said:


> any hint for that question??



If you are referring to  complementary number question, just check out the different screen resolutions on your computer



aby geek said:


> iam on leg 2 and iam stuck where they say to finda palindrome and subtract 158 from it to get a mag page numberr. i got the pali but i cant get the page number right please give me  some hints.
> 
> thanks



The palindrome consists of four words. If you are correct there, then add up the corresponding numbers in those words for each letter (a=1, b=2, c=3...). You'll get the right answer.


----------



## vai0 (Oct 1, 2012)

check ur PM


----------



## rashgang (Oct 1, 2012)

can you help with this question. i am stuck on this. can you send me the magazine question. i dont have magazine



kumar sandeep said:


> When you reached the first checkpoint a palindrome's what were trying to find,
> it's staring you in the face hard to unwind,
> Kinda like eleven,
> never odd or even
> ...


----------



## Windows (Oct 1, 2012)

check the board game for a URL related to muling.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 1, 2012)

Makx said:


> so how many url/links/loops have you people found in total
> my count - 56 excluding whoops



Hey! Why do we need to count the loops?


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 1, 2012)

someone help me with jabberwocky!

found the mistake but what to do with other clues!!!!

pls pm me!!


----------



## Makx (Oct 1, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Hey! Why do we need to count the loops?


just counting to check if i found all of them


----------



## codypunk (Oct 1, 2012)

Makx said:


> just counting to check if i found all of them



Ooo Hoo Well then its not necessary right?


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 1, 2012)

please help me with the clue after joker one program misisng from devworx
i couldnt get any help from image


----------



## varunmashru (Oct 1, 2012)

Someone please help me in the FOSS clue....
I know m a lil' late here(cuz of my examz >_<)...

So PM me ASAP!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 1, 2012)

someone help me with jabberwocky!

found the mistake but what to do with other clues!!!!

is time stamp related to gta one

what to do with alpha and omega

pls pm me!!


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 1, 2012)

Nitish Maximus said:


> someone help me with jabberwocky!
> 
> found the mistake but what to do with other clues!!!!
> 
> ...



Dude...OMEGA!!!!


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nitish Maximus said:


> someone help me with jabberwocky!
> 
> found the mistake but what to do with other clues!!!!
> 
> ...



Alpha and Omega are two fellows of magazine.  :iukwim:

and that timestamp is not from GTA.

All who reached Checkpoint 3.  Can you tell the total number of loops? Till now I hit on Yes/No and P*****/Gl****.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 1, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Alpha and Omega are two fellows of magazine.  :iukwim:
> 
> and that timestamp is not from GTA.
> 
> All who reached Checkpoint 3.  Can you tell the total number of loops? Till now I hit on Yes/No and P*****/Gl****.



Did you count the number if e's right?


----------



## Makx (Oct 2, 2012)

`4 loops


----------



## aby geek (Oct 2, 2012)

stuck with hitch  galaxy thing from the mag what do i have to exactly do with the 2 words? i googled them i dont know what to look for in the results?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 2, 2012)

aby geek said:


> stuck with hitch  galaxy thing from the mag what do i have to exactly do with the 2 words? i googled them i dont know what to look for in the results?



6 x 9!!


----------



## aby geek (Oct 2, 2012)

whats a page where no one writes?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 2, 2012)

Exams are over, I need someone to guide me with the checkpoint 3 since I don't have any optical drive.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 2, 2012)

google and see what suggestion google gives on 6*9


----------



## Monojit (Oct 2, 2012)

hey can ne1 hlp me wd that joker wd unity question??? is it related to b****n by ne means???? plz plz hlp me out!


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

No it's not what you are saying. Did u find the file first?



aby geek said:


> whats a page where no one writes?



Obviously, it's a blank page. Do you have the magazine complete set?

For further clue, google what is related to 520-570 nanometers 



sygeek said:


> Exams are over, I need someone to guide me with the checkpoint 3 since I don't have any optical drive.



Sure, but u have to keep on giving the correct answers to the clues and I'll find what you want in the dvds.


----------



## Monojit (Oct 2, 2012)

reached chkpoint 3!!! bt having practical xam on 5th as well as 6th...  nvm im ready to scacrifice nething 4 ctc!!!


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 2, 2012)

Paras Lehana said:


> Dude...OMEGA!!!!



does it something have to do with OMEGA dvd??

its related to bible right??
r******** **:**

now wat to do?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

No it's not related to Bible.. You are going the wrong way. Alpha and Omega are what you get with the magazine


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 2, 2012)

does it have to do something with di*cl***r.txt(hidden clue)??


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope.. you are going too forward. You have to go to the place where you 'LEARN' and open the first file. After opening that file use your timestamp. Hope you got it


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 2, 2012)

got the ans

now at FOSS one


----------



## axeals (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guy,

I have reached the zip question, can anyone help me with the password of second file (in omega) please....
Please!


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

axeals said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> I have reached the zip question, can anyone help me with the password of second file (in omega) please....
> Please!



Can you be more clear which question you are asking about? If you are speaking about the zip file in devworx, then you should have known its password from previous answer


----------



## axeals (Oct 2, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Can you be more clear which question you are asking about? If you are speaking about the zip file in devworx, then you should have known its password from previous answer



i got the password for d jabberwocky thing but cant find out the password for the file in devworx folder (the ctc.txt file) pls help me!


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

You have to solve the previous clue buddy. You cannot jump questions like this. There are many questions in between. Solve them one by one and if you need help with the clues, I can do that


----------



## axeals (Oct 2, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Can you be more clear which question you are asking about? If you are speaking about the zip file in devworx, then you should have known its password from previous answer





brainfella said:


> You have to solve the previous clue buddy. You cannot jump questions like this. There are many questions in between. Solve them one by one and if you need help with the clues, I can do that



OMG, now which clue? OK, I came till here randomly from the antivirus question, i didnt solve the previous questions. is it compulsory to do all d questions, if yes then help me wid the antivirus 1.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

axeals said:


> OMG, now which clue? OK, I came till here randomly from the antivirus question, i didnt solve the previous questions. is it compulsory to do all d questions, if yes then help me wid the antivirus 1.



It's not compulsory to solve all questions, but for the last leg you may need to know how you solved these questions. The antivirus one is the question after the first checkpoint. If you have solved all the questions in checkpoint1, then you can proceed to checkpoint2. If not, I suggest you to start from the beginning coz you have time till Oct 5 when the next leg begins. There's a long way to go as you have to reach checkpoint2 and then checkpoint3. I didn't count exactly, but there are about forty questions that you have to answer. If you have got the magazine, then leg2 is not that difficult. Just go through this thread from the beginning and you'll get lots of clues. Many have started that way late and reached checkpoint3 and so you can. If the clues in the thread are not helpful then I can help.

The antivirus question is easy, just google and you'll get it. Still, I'll say that the answer starts with h. 

All the best!


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 2, 2012)

Achuth said:


> check pm -_- @bass



Please give some hint on chalk and friction. 

PM me


----------



## brainfella (Oct 2, 2012)

chalk and friction refers to using the chalk on board. If you try to LEARN what's given in Omega you'll get it. You have to use the timestamp there. Refer previous posts in this thread


----------



## psman (Oct 2, 2012)

Monojit said:


> reached chkpoint 3!!! bt having practical xam on 5th as well as 6th...  nvm im ready to scacrifice nething 4 ctc!!!



so u finally joined the forum....great....now the last leg will be fun!!...lets see who gets first..



Monojit said:


> reached chkpoint 3!!! bt having practical xam on 5th as well as 6th...  nvm im ready to scacrifice nething 4 ctc!!!



bdw finish FOSS and Jabacwockey those two are the ones which will make u really frustrated


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 2, 2012)

brainfella said:


> chalk and friction refers to using the chalk on board. If you try to LEARN what's given in Omega you'll get it. You have to use the timestamp there. Refer previous posts in this thread



thanks! got it, but my Omega DVD is not working (alpha is working fine). Is the DVD content available online? Someone upload the file please.



nithishr said:


> For those of you looking for the videos, its there online actually.



where ??? link please.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 3, 2012)

phew finally beyond checkpoint2 , but i have again got stuck on the higher calling thing where do i start looking?


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 3, 2012)

aby geek said:


> phew finally beyond checkpoint2 , but i have again got stuck on the higher calling thing where do i start looking?



Read digit diary.


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Oct 3, 2012)

HEy i m stuck on that question...
"And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
any hint!! nt getting...n my xams r goin on too..


----------



## Monojit (Oct 3, 2012)

vibhavrocks99 said:


> HEy i m stuck on that question...
> "And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
> any hint!! nt getting...n my xams r goin on too..



i think ur stuck in a loop or smthing... ive never found such question...


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 3, 2012)

any a clue to FOSS question ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 3, 2012)

The last leg WILL [PROBABLY] require that we encounter the loops.. Third CTC went on swiftly, but this one has given everyone a lot of speed-breakers.. The madness is to begin real soon! :AllTheBest: :HighFive:


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 3, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I wanted to answer you the very moment you asked... at the FOSS question we have three answers..
> X
> X Part 2
> and Y.
> Out of which X and Y are complete loops and part 2 is the way to go..!!



need help for the FOSS game clue. hints please


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 3, 2012)

neerajlall said:


> need help for the FOSS game clue. hints please



Google FOSS then find a game which is given in this month's DVD.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 3, 2012)

Or better.. Read page number 120 in the mag.. :/


----------



## axeals (Oct 3, 2012)

can anyone help me with the antivirus question? please...

Since we're on the topic of anti-virus technologies, how are new viruses detected? Dr. August and his brother in law may be able to help you. The answer is in the cryptic text below....



d.gpcoycjo

Enter your answer in the standard CTC url format and continue your journey


----------



## aaruni (Oct 3, 2012)

google Dr Augustus and his son in law


----------



## axeals (Oct 3, 2012)

oh oh oh got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok so the next answer is coming out to be a man but i have tried all related links to it and none of them work. can anyone pm me the correct answer pls.......


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 3, 2012)

No one is going to PM you the answers.. Only hints.. And why don't you search it yourself? It's damn pretty easy..Plus I wanted to congratulate and thank Team Digit for rolling out a mobile version of their website and forum..


----------



## aby geek (Oct 4, 2012)

can anyone tell me how to find the password for the file in the dvd ? what type of breaker should i google?


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 4, 2012)

aby geek said:


> can anyone tell me how to find the password for the file in the dvd ? what type of breaker should i google?



use pico zip recovery tool


----------



## sygeek (Oct 4, 2012)

@Raabo: Please tell me the last checkpoint won't require the dvd


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Oct 4, 2012)

Monojit said:


> i think ur stuck in a loop or smthing... ive never found such question...



i gave the answer to the question is this the hardest riddle riddle on the internet as yes...therefore it lead me into these set of questions...i think u gave d answer as no....


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 4, 2012)

did any one receive any confirmation or reply after sending the mail to editor after check point 3.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 4, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> did any one receive any confirmation or reply after sending the mail to editor after check point 3.



Nope! Think they'll reply only after the winner is announced. This is the first time i'm playing CTC, so I don't no much about it.


----------



## vb92 (Oct 4, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Stuck on third clue



same here.....cant get the clue how to execute the sentence...


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 4, 2012)

> Add this file's password to the answer and go back online.



*Add *means concatenate or add ASCII values ?


----------



## psman (Oct 4, 2012)

it starts 2mmorow....hell yeah cant wait...hope this time we get some doses of cheatsheets....wud love to use them...


----------



## vb92 (Oct 4, 2012)

i m stuck with dat lithium's variation ques...
can anyone plz help me????/


----------



## hari1 (Oct 4, 2012)

psman said:


> it starts 2mmorow....hell yeah cant wait...hope this time we get some doses of cheatsheets....wud love to use them...



Leave this hope. Raabo has already declared that there will be no cheatsheets.



sygeek said:


> @Raabo: Please tell me the last checkpoint won't require the dvd



It is really needed to prevent some headaches.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2012)

That moment, when you know that there is an epic day tomorrow, and you can't sleep.


Experiencing it now..


----------



## neerajlall (Oct 4, 2012)

@aaruni please help me with the FOSS thingy



> Add this file's password to the answer and go back online.



*Add *means concatenate or add ASCII values ?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 5, 2012)

Got a headache thinking about the last leg.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 5, 2012)

We have been inundated with emails from CTC players, some of whom have an exam on Friday Afternoon (5th) and others on Saturday Morning (6th). We have decided to delay the final leg one last time until Saturday 6:00 PM for their benefit.

Now please stop mailing us and filling our inboxes!

--Robert


----------



## rashgang (Oct 5, 2012)

i have reached checkpoint one and how do i know that i will get prizes. should i mail


----------



## codypunk (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn damn damn damn it! Next time you say you'll delay the last leg by next year



r4gs said:


> We have been inundated with emails from CTC players, some of whom have an exam on Friday Afternoon (5th) and others on Saturday Morning (6th). We have decided to delay the final leg one last time until Saturday 6:00 PM for their benefit.
> 
> Now please stop mailing us and filling our inboxes!
> 
> --Robert


humph


----------



## Shane (Oct 5, 2012)

At last .. 1 more day to go !!


----------



## akshat2112 (Oct 5, 2012)

r4gs said:


> We have been inundated with emails from CTC players, some of whom have an exam on Friday Afternoon (5th) and others on Saturday Morning (6th). We have decided to delay the final leg one last time until Saturday 6:00 PM for their benefit.
> 
> Now please stop mailing us and filling our inboxes!
> 
> --Robert



No! I had saved up my friday evening for the last leg. Now when everyone will be taking a shot at it, I will be the one having an exam! I have a 9 a.m to 5 p.m IIT-JEE mock test scheduled on Sunday. There is NO way I would be able to complete the last leg Saturday evening itself, I'll be busy studying. So, at the least, I can start only by 6 p.m Sunday.

Not fair Digit, not fair


----------



## sygeek (Oct 5, 2012)

Some people really lack patience, don't they? My sincere apologies to those who have exams/tests and (fortunately ) won't be able to join the last leg.


----------



## markerOne (Oct 5, 2012)

Delayed till Satuday 6 pm... Well, that's a new development.. and hopefully the last delay.


----------



## vai0 (Oct 5, 2012)

wat 2 do now. mag not reached yet n final lag delayed...
its so boring weekend.


----------



## psman (Oct 5, 2012)

another delay???


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 5, 2012)

Not again.. :/
earlier when aaruni PMed me about this, i was away from my PC, and i thought to myself:
"Man this could be another trick, the clues might already be online..."
But no..! I was wrong. :'(


----------



## Achuth (Oct 5, 2012)

oh come on!!! half of the fun is already lost by waiting this long ..  now more waiting..


----------



## Monojit (Oct 5, 2012)

Was this anodr clue that we have to wait 24 hrs more????


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is it next clue??  That wait thingy.


----------



## axeals (Oct 5, 2012)

Onwards!



.-.. . --. ...-- -... . --. .. -. ...

What the hell is this? guys pls help me!!!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Code cracking mode deacticating........
System not responding..........
Restarting.........


----------



## axeals (Oct 5, 2012)

can u be a little more specific... pls i need help


----------



## sourav1995 (Oct 5, 2012)

@axeals-its pretty simple..just use google
anyways i will help you with this, its a morse code


----------



## axeals (Oct 5, 2012)

sourav1995 said:


> @axeals-its pretty simple..just use google
> anyways i will help you with this, its a morse code



thanks a lot dude


----------



## Monojit (Oct 5, 2012)

axeals said:


> Onwards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its morse code man!!!! google is ur frnd...!


----------



## axeals (Oct 5, 2012)

"And that is the __ number... in song and some games"

any help?


----------



## Monojit (Oct 5, 2012)

axeals said:


> "And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
> 
> any help?


chek ur pm for the answer...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 5, 2012)

axeals said:


> "And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
> 
> any help?



Never came across this clue. Please PM me the clue that led you there

Guys! What is the probability that the final leg will require the magazine or the cds? I don't know much about it since i'm playing CTC for the first time. 
Time to retreat yawn


----------



## aby geek (Oct 5, 2012)

need few hints with the jabberwocky one. how exactly do i add the values to get what the clue is telling me to?


----------



## sourav1995 (Oct 5, 2012)

need help with the qr code
got some letters,now what do i do with them? o.0
help!


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

for everyone who haven't reached 3rd checkpoint till now .. i kindly request you guys to just browse through the previous 50 pages for clues upto 3rd checkpoint... Once final leg (hopefully) starts today ,there is gonna be pandemonium here and no one will be answering to your queries about previous clues..  this is just a word of caution


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Achuth said:


> for everyone who haven't reached 3rd checkpoint till now .. i kindly request you guys to just browse through the previous 50 pages for clues upto 3rd checkpoint... Once final leg (hopefully) starts today ,there is gonna be pandemonium here and no one will be answering to your queries about previous clues..  this is just a word of caution



OMG 50 pages!!!!!! Well that's bad bad for those who havent reached 3rd checkpoint but not for me

i think googling will also do


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

can anyone reupload the zip from the alpha dvd?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

sourav1995 said:


> need help with the qr code
> got some letters,now what do i do with them? o.0
> help!



Have you decoded that qr code? When you decode it, you'll get to know what to do with those letters. Anyways, those letters hint you towards the place where you have to look for the next clue.



sygeek said:


> can anyone reupload the zip from the alpha dvd?



Which zip file are you asking abt?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Cannot wait for the clues  Where will we get cheat-sheets?
Crack the Code  Read the fourth point of How to Play.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Have you decoded that qr code? When you decode it, you'll get to know what to do with those letters. Anyways, those letters hint you towards the place where you have to look for the next clue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the alpha dvd, tribes ascend folder?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

System Initialising....
Loading Resources.....
Optimising Grey Cells.....


----------



## axeals (Oct 6, 2012)

"We've been addicted to a HIGHER calling these days, know what it's called?"

Help me someone!

Is it related to the show 'Third Watch'?


----------



## sourav1995 (Oct 6, 2012)

no, its a game


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

Got my october issue; right on time.. Congrats aaruni sygeek paras lehna.. I didn't find anything in the mag which could mean about CTC clues in the oct. Issue.. High five for that.. Sept. Package should be enough for leg 4

Cheatsheets exist!!!!!

Cheatsheets exist!!!!!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Got my october issue; right on time.. Congrats aaruni sygeek paras lehna.. I didn't find anything in the mag which could mean about CTC clues in the oct. Issue.. High five for that.. Sept. Package should be enough for leg 4
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!



Oh my God! How did you find them? Any hint?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Got my october issue; right on time.. Congrats aaruni sygeek paras lehna.. I didn't find anything in the mag which could mean about CTC clues in the oct. Issue.. High five for that.. Sept. Package should be enough for leg 4
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!



Hey please give some hints on how to find cheats sheets. If you don't want to post here then PM me please


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

Those without DVD's - Here are the 3 required files. There is a 4th, but you have to PM me asking for it. If I uploaded it, everyone would reach the 3rd checkpoint...
*www.mediafire.com/?pcgr0d0e3elxfj9 - Ctc.zip
*www.mediafire.com/?ac3fda5rsx5cg69 - Wbs32Open.rar
*www.mediafire.com/?nq4knv63c5iygyr -source.7z
PS. Sygeek - clear your inbox


----------



## axeals (Oct 6, 2012)

"We've been addicted to a HIGHER calling these days, know what it's called?"

Help me someone!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

read September's digit diary


----------



## axeals (Oct 6, 2012)

whats the digit diary?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

axeals said:


> whats the digit diary?



You need the magazine!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Got my october issue; right on time.. Congrats aaruni sygeek paras lehna.. I didn't find anything in the mag which could mean about CTC clues in the oct. Issue.. High five for that.. Sept. Package should be enough for leg 4
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!
> 
> Cheatsheets exist!!!!!



Are the cheatsheets online or you got a clue that they will be online for 4th Check Point?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Those without DVD's - Here are the 3 required files. There is a 4th, but you have to PM me asking for it. If I uploaded it, everyone would reach the 3rd checkpoint...
> CTC.zip - Ctc.zip
> wbs43open-win32.zip - Wbs32Open.rar
> source.7z -source.7z
> PS. Sygeek - clear your inbox


thanks, and done.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

CHEATSHEETS!!! Will anyone clear what cheatsheets exactly are? And where I could search for them? First CTC btw!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

Just Go to Crack the Code on the registration point just read the 4th how to play rule.. And I suspect the cheatsheets will be there for clues upto chk3


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

!0 minutes


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I'm still stuck at the DVD part because some people are just interested in getting served and but not serve. Good luck everyone.


----------



## N'droid (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh ! How i wish this time there aint a clue that cant be cracked on a mobile phone.


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

codypunk said:


> !0 minutes


Actually more than 5 mins left!


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Well, I'm still stuck at the DVD part because some people are just interested in getting served and but not serve. Good luck everyone.


what help do you need?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Code Cracking Mode Activated.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Well, I'm still stuck at the DVD part because some people are just interested in getting served and but not serve. Good luck everyone.





Makx said:


> what help do you need?



Yeah, Please tell or else once 4th leg begins most of us will not be there for help


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> what help do you need?


Well, since I have no optical drive, you can start by uploading all the files needed to solve the clue (on the dvd).


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> Actually more than 5 mins left!



Aw come on, you are playing CTC and can't even understand that! lol


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Just Go to Crack the Code on the registration point just read the 4th how to play rule.. And I suspect the cheatsheets will be there for clues upto chk3


umm...can you reply to my PM?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

not working...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

where are the clues?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> not working...


same for me


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

Still awaiting clues..


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

Alright they are over 150 secs late now! xD


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

clues are up!!! Game on!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

works!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

I really hope it doesn't


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

And the game begins! Best of luck to everyone, but I hope you guys stay behind me!  Just kidding...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

ok clues up


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

clues are up


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't post the clue...
Edit that now!!!!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone cracked it?


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

0.o
[h=2]*Yes we've fooled you, and it's not even April!*[/h]


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

remove it now  mann


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

What the game's over??


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

brainfella said:


> What the game's over??


NOPE...


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

oops!!!
silly me even sent the code


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

got the message but what to do with it


----------



## psman (Oct 6, 2012)

anagram???


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

did they jumble the letters or just added some in between??


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

I can make out a sentence but still some jumbled words remain.


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there only one kind of extra letter or multiple I mean that whether the letter we have to remove is only alphabet "X' or "X" as well as "Y'


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

Wat to do with the winning code


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 6, 2012)

techbulb said:


> Wat to do with the winning code


Ignore it as you have already sent it when you cleared CTC 3


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Is there only one kind of extra letter or multiple I mean that whether the letter we have to remove is only alphabet "X' or "X" as well as "Y'



You have to remove one extra letter


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

My internet connection is down  using my Mobile... A fine timing for my connection to go down!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

april fool is the right way?


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

I meant i tried putting it in the url form but did'nt worked so wat to do now 
i know i havent cracked it yet


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

u havent cracked it yet


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Very clever Digit. Now I have to crack the code. Big code. Looks tuff.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

@Makx : check PM


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

brainfella said:


> You have to remove one extra letter



i dont think one letter is working.. i tried removing letter by letter.. no use


----------



## @b1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Come on guys we have to mail it to editor@thinkdigit.com


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

I've already sent the code. Do we need to send again?^^^^


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

did someone understand what to do with the code?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

nyone got the answer?


----------



## nithishr (Oct 6, 2012)

That code is not the winning code. There is a clue in that page. Have found what is hidden in the hay as well but not being accepted


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, the code which Digit is fooling is a message! -_- Hint- 1337
And no it doesn't lead to answer, and still I sent the code anyways!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nahi yar! I don't get anything of it.^^^^


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

yes it's a really difficult needle


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

I've already sent the code. Do we need to send again?^^^^


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

Play a little slowly if you can, I've only uploaded like 8 or 10 clues and my darn ISP decided to cough and die. Am on from an edge connection, but it's going to be slooooooooooooow!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Play a little slowly if you can, I've only uploaded like 8 or 10 clues and my darn ISP decided to cough and die. Am on from an edge connection, but it's going to be slooooooooooooow!



Are you making fun of us? I can't even solve the 1st clue for the last leg


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Play a little slowly if you can, I've only uploaded like 8 or 10 clues and my darn ISP decided to cough and die. Am on from an edge connection, but it's going to be slooooooooooooow!



give some hints also raaaboo


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

I have gotten the needle - it is c****c, but it does not work... I have tried different arangements, none are working... anybody passed it yet (april fools/haystack)


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I have gotten the needle - it is c****c, but it does not work... I have tried different arangements, none are working... anybody passed it yet (april fools/haystack)



Hey what is april fools/haystack?


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 6, 2012)

Have exam on Monday cant spend this much time on 1st clue only 
Will try to play late evening now
Best of luck to all those who are playing


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Play a little slowly if you can, I've only uploaded like 8 or 10 clues and my darn ISP decided to cough and die. Am on from an edge connection, but it's going to be slooooooooooooow!



So do we need to decode code from that language to english? I am not expert in programming. Any hints?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I have gotten the needle - it is c****c, but it does not work... I have tried different arangements, none are working... anybody passed it yet (april fools/haystack)



how do you go about finding the needle? please tell me..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

found the letters, but it's not the answer.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

how you find?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 6, 2012)

Stuck on the first clue itself! :/


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> how you find?


notepad.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

how many letters did u find? i got 4 letters


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> notepad.



i know how to get to the stack. tell me how to find the needle.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

@Raabo please tell do we need to send the mail once again


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

6 letters - 4 different ones...


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 6, 2012)

any hint for april fool clue


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

what needle and haystack?? someone tell me..


----------



## clinton (Oct 6, 2012)

Any hints on d 1st one pls....


----------



## codypunk (Oct 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> i know how to get to the stack. tell me how to find the needle.



did you solve the first clue? please give hints how to solve that


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

collaborate on needle haystack? PM


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

codypunk said:


> did you solve the first clue? please give hints how to solve that



remove *one* letter and anagram it. you should get one word


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry my bad, the stupid CMS couldn't take that many lines, so had to reduce the amount of lines. Please replay the haystack clue.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

@anyone, @raabo...

if you have passed the second clue, can you tell me how to enter the six letters?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

i have a physics test on monday.. and i bunked a crucial physics class today.. this technicality is killing [read screwing] me.. BUT CTC i love you!


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> i have a physics test on monday.. and i bunked a crucial physics class today.. this technicality is killing [read screwing] me.. BUT CTC i love you!



Do you get answer of first clue?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry...
got it!
I had thought that it would be ro**s...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

i will have to say.. either I am too lucky.. or the digit guys spy on me.. just 2 days ago.. i used this *www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Now thinking about the pattern.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> @anyone, @raabo...
> 
> if you have passed the second clue, can you tell me how to enter the six letters?


He is the one who organize these CTC


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

wat the f to do on the 2nd clue


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

yesssss!!


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

under the hood


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> yesssss!!



How                    ?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

@curcio96 : check PM


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> He is the one who organize these CTC



HAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> yesssss!!



hints pls


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

wat to do on the april fool one


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

CTC rocks for sure, but I'm very bad in finding the odd one out!


----------



## brainfella (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> i will have to say.. either I am too lucky.. or the digit guys spy on me.. just 2 days ago.. i used this *www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html



Does it have anything to do with hay question?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

i was asking @everyone the first part, @raabo the second...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

hmm, is it related to the best episode of a famous show?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> He is the one who organize these CTC



@Raaabo
is there a +1 button or a like button here, Raaabo?? the forum needs that..


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

is anyone listening to me


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> hmm, is it related to the best episode of a famous show?



pls help me with the april fool one


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

niranjan96 said:


> @raaabo
> is there a +1 button or a like button here, raaabo?? The forum needs that..


hahahahah....



techbulb said:


> is anyone listening to me


What bro?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> notepad.



All I have is gedit bro.. :'(
i just can't figure out what to do with the haystack.. put fire to it?


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

april fool question 2nd one wat to do in it


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking at haystack


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

hey i got the answer for the second clue but its not working... any help??? is it u*****************t ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 6, 2012)

I am not asking anyone the answers.. I am on a reallllly poor internet connection.. please give away CHEAP clues.. i beg..


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Monojit said:


> hey i got the answer for the second clue but its not working... any help??? is it u*****************t ?



nah.. its not..


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

techbulb said:


> april fool question 2nd one wat to do in it





Monojit said:


> hey i got the answer for the second clue but its not working... any help??? is it u*****************t ?


look under the hood


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Monojit said:


> hey i got the answer for the second clue but its not working... any help??? is it u*****************t ?



Nope. Sometimes looking under the hood helps a lot.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone solved the second clue yet?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

not me...

still looking for the odd one out...


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

Any one got the odd one out? If yes please enlighten us with clues!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 6, 2012)

what to do with April fool code?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am going to suffer a headache.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Has anyone solved the second clue yet?


Stuck there


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Woah  major clues passed away freely here. Please let others atleast enjoy this! PM only! My friend just started and reached my level


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> look under the hood



sm more hints plzzz bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> look under the hood


Yeah man ..more clue!


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

@all
who got past the needle clue?? ny1??


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

@hari1 : check PM


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah man ..more clue!


lets tell this more simple.. look at the source( that means under the hood...)..


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

me.. but stuck on next one.. seems impossible...


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> lets tell this more simple.. look at the source( that means under the hood...)..



PM is more suitable mate!


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> PM is more suitable mate!



right..sorry..


----------



## nithishr (Oct 6, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> All I have is gedit bro.. :'(
> i just can't figure out what to do with the haystack.. put fire to it?



Actually ur this post gave me the idea. U just need gedit to solve it..


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 6, 2012)

Help me wiyth the first clue please


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

11 in the haystack ??


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> PM is more suitable mate!



chek ur PM bro!!!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody solved the pattern one? Please give some hint.


----------



## ng420 (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the needle from the haystack but it isn't the answer...... HELP!!!!!


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

@everyone on needle

use notepad/gedit/textedit to replace characters with blanks... until you are left with letters that form the answer


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 6, 2012)

what is uhavnt************yet What to do??


----------



## ng420 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> @everyone on needle
> 
> use notepad/gedit/textedit to replace characters with blanks... until you are left with letters that form the answer



but that isn't the answer (6 letters isn't it?)


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

Monojit said:


> sm more hints plzzz bro!!!!!!!!





pratyush997 said:


> Yeah man ..more clue!


find out why the font is red


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> @everyone on needle
> 
> use notepad/gedit/textedit to replace characters with blanks... until you are left with letters that form the answer


got 11 characters ??


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

no its more...

like @raabo said - the previous text was missing some letters.. the new answer is 11 letters



Achuth said:


> got 11 characters ??



yes..


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

got past the second clue! Thanks aaruni!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> no its more...
> 
> like @raabo said - the previous text was missing some letters.. the new answer is 11 letters
> 
> ...



Why isnt content here moderated!! Killing CTC's spirit, publicly! xP


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

ng420 said:


> but that isn't the answer (6 letters isn't it?)





Raaabo said:


> sorry my bad, the stupid CMS couldn't take that many lines, so had to reduce the amount of lines. Please replay the haystack clue.


for all at needle haystack....


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Why isnt content here moderated!! Killing CTC's spirit, publicly! xP


..if you aren't ready to help others, let him.


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> no its more...
> 
> like @raabo said - the previous text was missing some letters.. the new answer is 11 letters
> 
> ...



go it


----------



## 3rdWorld (Oct 6, 2012)

Any help with the pattern


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> ..if you aren't ready to help others, let him.


PM is all it takes..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> PM is all it takes..


You're just eliminating the purpose of this thread then.


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> You're just eliminating the purpose of this thread then.



Freely distribute answers = purpose? Not!


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

I am only repeating what @raabo said... that the CMS didn't upload the whole text...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Freely distribute answers = purpose? Not!


no one is freely distributing answers, just hints. Now can we go back to solving ctc?


----------



## vai0 (Oct 6, 2012)

if i have not cracked it then who ? how to put this ans?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> no one is freely distributing answers, just hints. Now can we go back to solving ctc?



I just read one -.- Yes, we may


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 6, 2012)

Is the Odd one out related to jersey numbers?Worth a try ,I guess


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Everyone is stuck at the pattern clue, we need more hints digit


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Everyone is stuck at the pattern clue, we need more hints digit


@Raaabo.. he's right, u know..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

Man you guys are on pins aren't you. Take some time to think about the clues provided at least


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

@raabo - have been at it for a while... got references to l*st, py******as, n*a, and many others, none lead anywhere...


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

what pins?
i am on zeppelin


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

If that's a haystack, you know what to look for...
???? wat 2 luk for???? lol! have to ask a farmer...  smbody hlp me!!!!


----------



## vai0 (Oct 6, 2012)

ok
very smart dig

now this haystack... hope i m going on right path.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Monojit said:


> If that's a haystack, you know what to look for...
> ???? wat 2 luk for???? lol! have to ask a farmer...  smbody hlp me!!!!



man, look at the forum.. the answer is clearly out in here.. see page 73 or 72


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

any hints for the odd one out?


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

Got past the odd man out with pattern!!!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> what pins?
> i am on zeppelin


huh? you past the pattern one?


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 6, 2012)

Yah tell the pattern one


----------



## Ruben (Oct 6, 2012)

Which number is out of place????will anyone pls tell????


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

@markerone.. pm me


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

markerOne said:


> Got past the odd man out with pattern!!!


Can you give us some hints?


----------



## ng420 (Oct 6, 2012)

markerOne said:


> Got past the odd man out with pattern!!!



hints please!!!!


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 6, 2012)

markerOne said:


> Got past the odd man out with pattern!!!



Any hints bro?


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Can you give us some hints?



As Raaabo quoted.. *pins* is what you should be thinking of.. relate that with computers..


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

for odd one out
start from the last no and it has nothing to do with maths


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah man... need help with pattern


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

can someone help me with the one just after the pattern?


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> can someone help me with the one just after the pattern?


google


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

@ makx : check PM


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

sorry for the delay....
can only reply one every minute


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone got past after the pattern?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

forum quiet for 10 mins??? man, the world must be ending..



markerOne said:


> anyone got past after the pattern?


yup


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> google



I think I got the answer.... But how do you type the significance thing? It's quite long..I think.


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> forum quiet for 10 mins??? man, the world must be ending..
> 
> 
> got till d0d17707



Or ppl are really stuck at the clues..


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

markerOne said:


> Or ppl are really stuck at the clues..



the rest r easy..



Ramcool55 said:


> I think I got the answer.... But how do you type the significance thing? It's quite long..I think.


 just what it is.. dont go explaining.. i think short is better in ctc..this is not CCE..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

stuck @ the pattern one!


----------



## Makx (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> forum quiet for 10 mins??? man, the world must be ending..
> 
> 
> got till ********


remove that pls


----------



## aditya jaysingpure (Oct 6, 2012)

hey please anybody give hint to the third checkpoint question.


----------



## nithishr (Oct 6, 2012)

Cleared the missing no. puzzle..


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

ok.. right away..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

Man things are uploading so slowly  are you guys catching up with me? There are 25+ clues in total after the checkpoint, and I'm still uploading around clue 20 lol, so if you've got that far, slow down, or else you'll think you got the wrong answer even if it's right  Will come back and msg when all uploads are done.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> remove that pls



done..


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there a checkpoint after where we currently are, or just the finish line? 





Raaabo said:


> Man things are uploading so slowly  are you guys catching up with me? There are 25+ clues in total after the checkpoint, and I'm still uploading around clue 20 lol, so if you've got that far, slow down, or else you'll think you got the wrong answer even if it's right  Will come back and msg when all uploads are done.


----------



## ng420 (Oct 6, 2012)

@Raaabo: significance of number??????????? which context???


----------



## nithishr (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone cleared the Want One clue?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Anyone cleared the Want One clue?


i m there.. stuck..


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

what is the length of the significance of the number?


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

@mbdib
in what context do we find the significance of the number?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> what is the length of the significance of the number?



just a letter.. nth much..


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

I am getting a negative answer


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I am getting a negative answer


not possible.. try trial and error.. helps a lot..


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

Got it...


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

if the answer is 5, then the significance is the 5th alphabet?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

no the significance of the picture...


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows said:


> if the answer is 5, then the significance is the 5th alphabet?



no.. what is the significance of that number?? 
hint: think mathematically..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone solved "Want one?" yet?


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

no ^^


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

ny1  got the "want one?" thing??

@Raaabo
help??


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

stuck at "want one" now


----------



## nithishr (Oct 6, 2012)

Raabo we need a clue regarding the Want one qn..


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

nithishr said:


> Raabo we need a clue regarding the Want one qn..


same here


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

back after an hour of studying, need to catch up with you guys


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

pattern one is it related to sports


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

> Want one is something which a kid likes to eat. Raaabo we need a hint on that airship (Zeppelin) one !!!1


got the answer but how did you get that relation?


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

mbdib said:


> Want one is something which a kid likes to eat.



nvm got it  just tried something .. and voila!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Man things are uploading so slowly  are you guys catching up with me? There are 25+ clues in total after the checkpoint, and I'm still uploading around clue 20 lol, so if you've got that far, slow down, or else you'll think you got the wrong answer even if it's right  Will come back and msg when all uploads are done.


WHAT 25+ and Uploading 20  now... dafaq.. Will crack the rest tomm.. Eyes Burning


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

mbdib said:


> Want one is something which a kid likes to eat. Raaabo we need a hint on that airship (Zeppelin) one !!!1


bit more help..


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

mbdib said:


> "Want one?"
> 
> Become a bat.
> 
> ANY1 FINDS THE CLUE AFTER THAT (ZEPPLIN), PM ME FIRST.



me too


----------



## axeals (Oct 6, 2012)

can any one pm me the answer for the 'dvds' question pls


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 6, 2012)

Achuth said:


> nvm got it  just tried something .. and voila!!



Any hint?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Zeeeepliinnnnn  Stairway to heaven playing now


----------



## VasuWrath (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys help with "what this number signifies"..I guess I got the correct number, However cant go further than that...


----------



## techbulb (Oct 6, 2012)

help with the pattern one


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

> Also remember, we don't fib


any clues?


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 6, 2012)

techbulb said:


> help with the pattern one



search google for each number 
and youcan find the odd number
answer isunderdog


----------



## Achuth (Oct 6, 2012)

stoppin for today  will resume tomo 3 am


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

can anyone help with zeppelin ?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

All clues uploaded! Just testing them all now, and you guys are clear to play all the way to the very end


----------



## markerOne (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally got till the Zepplin one!


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

do post your browsing history 

srsly.. need help with the fibs.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> All clues uploaded! Just testing them all now, and you guys are clear to play all the way to the very end


cool...


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> All clues uploaded! Just testing them all now, and you guys are clear to play all the way to the very end



how many clues are there after zeppelin?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh well...enough for today, will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

ok going off for now. meet you guys tomorrow.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

im past zepellin..


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

@crucio.
quoting doesnt help man.... edit...

@niranjan 
any clues?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows said:


> @crucio.
> quoting doesnt help man.... edit...
> 
> @niranjan
> any clues?


clues to??


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

zezppelin.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> clues to??



Want one clue.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows said:


> zezppelin.



think what is the "odd guy out"..
what is he??



Ishu Gupta said:


> Want one clue.


do what bats do in the day.. 
by the way, how long can u do a headstand??


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

don't get me wrong but i'm not a big pork fan. seems like a misdirection.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

help in the fib question ny1?? pm me..


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

pm me too


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm at fib too.

(join the irc channel fib)


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

mbdib said:


> And me three!!!!1


 Lol @ the hair comment and rotflmao @ you deleting it lol

By the way, all clues tested now (my net's back thank god) so if you get a whoops your answer is wrong.


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

hair comment? wth?
fib irc... that's freenode, right?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

yup
freenode



Raaabo said:


> Lol @ the hair comment and rotflmao @ you deleting it lol
> 
> By the way, all clues tested now (my net's back thank god) so if you get a whoops your answer is wrong.


raaabo, ny1 "cracked the code"?? plus, a help on the fib question would be great..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows said:


> hair comment? wth?



yeah something about if you got that clue you must have a big brain and no hair like raaabo lol


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

can you give us a hint about the pork bonanza?


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Stuck at number is out of place after pattern.  any help/hint is appreciated.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> Stuck at number is out of place after pattern.  any help/hint is appreciated.


think of processors and pins..


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> think ****** and pins..



I said after pattern  I solved that Pins


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

@Raaabo, help on the fib thing?? the pig, pork , hamburger one.. i agree with windows.. pork bonanza..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

NIRANJAN96 said:


> think of processors and pins..



Lol some of these hints are almost the answers themselves!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Lol some of these hints are almost the answers themselves!



wanted to say the same~


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

ant24x7 said:


> I said after pattern  I solved that Pins



oh.. that.. use algebra and trial and error.. a number, multiplied with 10, added to the odd number out, and then 600 is subtracted from it.. u should get a positive integer.. then trial and error.. simple.. use ur math skillz..


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> yeah something about if you got that clue you must have a big brain and no hair like raaabo lol


Asking just last time.
Are Cheat Sheets online?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

^Epic Man.. but true story @mbdib


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Any help/hint in the clue after pattern?

Oops Repost


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/uploads/CTC_IV_2012_sept.pdf

Knock yourself out!


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I usually don't make grammatical errors, typoes sure, who doesn't, but "by accident" should be the right grammar usage, so did you wonder why I typed on acci dent...


----------



## axeals (Oct 6, 2012)

at last came to the wordwrapped one


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 6, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Well I usually don't make grammatical errors, typoes sure, who doesn't, but "by accident" should be the right grammar usage, so did you wonder why I typed on acci dent...


The typos in Clues may screw few guyz


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

fib question????? i need help!!!! i an only find food stuffs out there... wat 2 do wd them??? cook... ??


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Monojit said:


> fib question????? i need help!!!! i an only find food stuffs out there... wat 2 do wd them??? cook... ??



nah.. thats the menu for tomorrows feast.. (to guys who dont get it,its sarcasm.. not a hint..)


----------



## Windows (Oct 6, 2012)

@raaabo
nice work there. finally get what you mean... but no closer to the answer


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 6, 2012)

same... got the purposeful misspelling, but don't know what to do (f*******i) @raabo
help please

congrats on your 50th post!


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone passed that fib question. I smell something fishy there. may be loop.


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

ne1 solved fib???


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2012)

You guys wanted a harder checkpoint, and this is one. Stop pestering raabo now


----------



## hari1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/uploads/CTC_IV_2012_sept.pdf
> 
> Knock yourself out!



Does it contain any clue for pig clue?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 6, 2012)

sygeek said:


> You guys wanted a harder checkpoint, and this is one. Stop pestering raabo now


raaabo has 3 a's.. (i was just bored.. nth to do now, so finding faults in everything i can think of..)


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Baad piggies!


----------



## clinton (Oct 6, 2012)

At which clue r u Niranjan???
Got past d pigs one??


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 6, 2012)

mbdib said:


> boring game. wasted $3



Seriously.. Rovio going down soon


----------



## Monojit (Oct 6, 2012)

smbody handle these pigs!!! im retiring 4 2ni8... meet u all again 2moro!!! thnx!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

DAFAQ I'm outta here


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Once CTC starts my Inbox gets faqin full


----------



## nithishr (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I have found out the mistake in the Zeppelin clue. Its related to the band right? Any hints on the required answer?


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

good night guys!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good Night


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

clinton said:


> At which clue r u Niranjan???
> Got past d pigs one??



Na.. still there..


----------



## rahul17732 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have cracked checkpoint 3 and already sent mail to editor@thinkdigit.com..
but how to play leg4..


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

rahul17732 said:


> I have cracked checkpoint 3 and already sent mail to editor@thinkdigit.com..
> but how to play leg4..



goto the webpage where you got the code for checkpoint 3


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Seriously.. Rovio going down soon



I liked it! 

What people gave up so soon? Seriously guys, you wanted long and hard, and now no one likes it? The pig question is part of a loop anyway, and it's supposed to be easy (so that you know it's a loop). You guys are not Googling right. 

Here's something similar to get those minds jogging:

Where do cows go on holiday? Moo York
Why didn't the piglets listen to their father? Coz he was a boar.
What ballet do pigs love? Swine lake 
So obviously it has something to do with the way it sounds... now do you guys get it?


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

what this number f*********** signifies? nothing ...to a sleeping mind 
hinttttttttttttttttttttttttt........


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> I liked it!



Lack of innovation.. Whats next after the angry birds franchise? Bad piggies may be enjoyable, but the future aint that bright..


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

mbdib said:


> Angry Birds Star Wars



May the Eggs be with you!


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Lack of innovation.. Whats next after the angry birds franchise? Bad piggies may be enjoyable, but the future aint that bright..



It was enjoyable, and required more thinking, and was super fun when you got the hang of it. Angry birds was too simple if you ask me, so it's nice to see them make something harder for a change. Of course they will go back and make something simple again. plus the music was really good  catchy!



vai0 said:


> what this number f*********** signifies? nothing ...to a sleeping mind
> hinttttttttttttttttttttttttt........



F-------i is what you want, fill in the blanks. It's a series that goes something like 0 1 1 2, etc. Ignore the first 2, and you have a series of numbers, which when you apply to the wall of text you have should yield...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> I liked it!
> 
> What people gave up so soon? Seriously guys, you wanted long and hard, and now no one likes it? The pig question is part of a loop anyway, and it's supposed to be easy (so that you know it's a loop). You guys are not Googling right.
> 
> ...


Well, insomniacs assemble!


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

are these pig hints about the fib one?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

nope fib and pig are different


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> I liked it!
> 
> What people gave up so soon? Seriously guys, you wanted long and hard, and now no one likes it? The pig question is part of a loop anyway, and it's supposed to be easy (so that you know it's a loop). You guys are not Googling right.
> 
> ...


so fib one is not the answer, right? and zeppelin part of the loop too? 

I can't comprehend anything with my half-awake state.


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> It was enjoyable, and required more thinking, and was super fun when you got the hang of it. Angry birds was too simple if you ask me, so it's nice to see them make something harder for a change. Of course they will go back and make something simple again. plus the music was really good  catchy!
> 
> 
> 
> F-------i is what you want, fill in the blanks. It's a series that goes something like 0 1 1 2, etc. Ignore the first 2, and you have a series of numbers, which when you apply to the wall of text you have should yield...



plz give me hint on b****s one.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> so fib one is not the answer, right? and zeppelin part of the loop too?
> 
> I can't comprehend anything with my half-awake state.



Sleep, you're not getting anywhere like this lol. I said the PIG one is part of a loop, the FIB and Zepplin ones are on the right track, but you should have solved one to reach the other, how can you be stuck at both?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Sleep, you're not getting anywhere like this lol. I said the PIG one is part of a loop, the FIB and Zepplin ones are on the right track, but you should have solved one to reach the other, how can you be stuck at both?



We went through Zeppelin --> FIB (which has pork delicacies, hence we called it PIG/FIB, and hence the confusion) We havent reached OFFICIAl PIG  yet


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

I want to confirm my path... i hve come upon a revamped page from leg3 ..... is the english language one the right path?? raaabo plz confirm


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> We went through Zeppelin --> FIB (which has pork delicacies, hence we called it PIG/FIB, and hence the confusion) We havent reached OFFICIAl PIG  yet



makes sense.. now i get it.. we are in the fib thing now.. god.. what a confusion..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> We went through Zeppelin --> FIB (which has pork delicacies, hence we called it PIG/FIB, and hence the confusion) We havent reached OFFICIAl PIG  yet


yeah, I got it now.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> I want to confirm my path... i hve come upon a revamped page from leg3 which had multiple answers with a 2 loops..... is the english language one the right path?? raaabo plz confirm



You may go backwards often yes, but not to replay the old clues, there will always be something new added


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - who creates these puzzles? The complete team or just you? (just the puzzle idea)


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> You may go backwards often yes, but not to replay the old clues, there will always be something new added



hmm..srry for the trouble .. but can u b a bit more specific whether m on the right path or a loop???


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

any one got what does b****s play?


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

thnx 4 d gr8 help Raabo
but something inside my top part has stopped working 

the eulers has a extra devils digit..... so devils*10 minus prev,the diff comes to f**.and im not Teen.
F-------I_f******.xxxx is not even close.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> @raaabo - who creates these puzzles? The complete team or just you? (just the puzzle idea)


About half the team, not just me 


rohan.kwatra said:


> hmm..srry for the trouble .. but can u b a bit more specific whether m on the right path or a loop???


Right path


sp4u said:


> any one got what does b****s play?


It's a game... part fps part rpg


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

sp4u said:


> any one got what does b****s play?


its not what they play..... its what ur play if ur that....


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

vai0 said:


> thnx 4 d gr8 help Raabo
> but something inside my top part has stopped working
> 
> the eulers has a extra devils digit..... so devils*10 minus prev,the diff comes to f**.and im not Teen.
> F-------I_f******.xxxx is not even close.


u r mixing it up..F-------I is for the one way after eulers'..ur f******.html part is correct though


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> About half the team, not just me
> 
> Right path
> 
> It's a game... part fps part rpg


got it. Thanks for staying awake and helping us


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

some clue on how to go about solving the modified clue from leg3 .... raaabo???


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> its not what they play..... its what ur play if ur that....



but I don't know what i'll play if im a b****S.plz help


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

or is this the loop? 

yup, I reached the pigs loop you were talking about


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

sp4u said:


> but I don't know what i'll play if im a b****S.plz help



dont think of it as a trait... but some class or rank in the series...


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> About half the team, not just me
> 
> Right path
> 
> It's a game... part fps part rpg


man, u guys are just awesome.. to be able to think of ctc is in itself, awesome...


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

hint plz
how to put significant_number one.all numbers are significant ...are not they. ?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

vai0 said:


> hint plz
> how to put significant_number one.all numbers are significant ...are not they. ?


u have to put the significance of the number in the image

@raaabo, thx for stayin awake and helping us man..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo ... are u guys trying to make us play the part of leg3 that many missed..... if yes then it is too irritating for ppl who hve done it the complete way...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

no not trying that at all


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> no not trying that at all



please give some hint on how to proceed then..... to me this feels like the same question.... so cant think of anything new


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

at greek one


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

looking under the hood helps


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> no not trying that at all



No of box ans isn't working for me.
What's the pattern?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No of box ans isn't working for me.
> What's the pattern?



Well it's not a circle, or a rectangle...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Well it's not a circle, or a rectangle...



Confused...
Is it not a number?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No of box ans isn't working for me.
> What's the pattern?




which clue are u on???


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

did u get basics one?
plz give me some clue
got it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> which clue are u on???



No of boxes clue.


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

reading d long story of mr zeppelin... reading makes me sleeping... gud nite brave hearts n the CIC.
thnx every1.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@ ishu ...are u past the english language one??


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

What shape can be used with numbers? It is a number yes.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Oct 7, 2012)

i m going to sleep.. test tomorrow.. i guess i ll be busy today.. g'bye ctc for now..


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo SIr!! Please help with ad*****n of sp. n*.s!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> What shape can be used with numbers? It is a number yes.



Sorry but can't figure it out. Can you explain?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Raaabo SIr!! Please help with ad*****n of sp. n*.s!!


Wow, even I don't know where that is lol


Kishan Bagaria said:


> Can you give a hint on under the hood Facebook please?


Hmm there are multiple questions where what you said makes sense lol so will need more data


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Sorry but can't figure it out. Can you explain?



All sides equal


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Wow, even I don't know where that is lol
> 
> Hmm there are multiple questions where what you said makes sense lol so will need more data



LOL  IDK where i am


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I think he means for p2 clue.

I can't keep myself awake now.


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo sir pls help me with this one 'If you're a badass, what are you playing?'


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> All sides equal



Are you telling me the method of finding the answer?
Because I already have the final ans. I just can't get the page to open. Semantics I guess.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Are you telling me the method of finding the answer?
> Because I already have the final ans. I just can't get the page to open. Semantics I guess.


you past under the hood of p2? care to give some hints for that?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

please someone give me hints on zeppelin one


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

mbdib said:


> any hint on box raaabo?


can you help me with p2 one?


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

The basics are backwards

i need hints in this question


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you give some hints for p2 one (under the hood), raabo?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Can you give some hints for p2 one (under the hood), raabo?



Yes please! Please do justice to us code cracking insomniacs !


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

to the boxes!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo.... plz check pm!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Stuck at the box clue. For 2.5hrs ffs.
Anyone solved it?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@ishu ... its a very famous mathematical puzzle..... search it.... or if u want to solve .. think factors.... please check ur pm


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> @ishu ... its a very famous mathematical puzzle..... search it.... or if u want to solve .. think factors.... please check ur pm



I have the answer in numbers but I am only getting whoops. Have you solved it?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

yes i hve


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I have the answer in numbers but I am only getting whoops. Have you solved it?


in words!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

anyone past the operator yet??? some help...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> in words!



I was missing a conjuctive.


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

English language question .. the answer takes me back to an old loopin thing :\


----------



## z3rO (Oct 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> English language question .. the answer takes me back to an old loopin thing :\



you need to look under the hood....


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

anyone got the operator one?


----------



## ng420 (Oct 7, 2012)

fib one.... hint pleeeeease......


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is any one on US P*? Inbox?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio u past d operator????


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> crucio u past d operator????


Long time ago


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

hint please!!!


----------



## ng420 (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Long time ago



plz help me with the fib one!!!


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

takin a break again!! -_- phew .


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo..... another loop after the operator one..... come on its killing now... please give some hint in whether v are headed ryt...


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

need some help with the pigs...
i go to sleep at night and everyone just rushes ahead (


----------



## ant24x7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Need help at fib.


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

nyone went back to p******.html ? and completed it ?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Anybody please give link to the answer sheet of CTC 3.
Need to look something.

Also any hint for the pig one, other than given by raaabo?


----------



## Zack Ryder (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> @raaabo..... another loop after the operator one..... come on its killing now... please give some hint in whether v are headed ryt...



any hint for the operator question...??


----------



## macpac (Oct 7, 2012)

any help on the wordwrapped clue ?

I got raaabo's clue...........but any hints on how to apply it.........


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

anyone cracked the "went to the mall" clue ? :\


----------



## ng420 (Oct 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> anyone cracked the "went to the mall" clue ? :\


bro, word-wrapped one, please...


----------



## macpac (Oct 7, 2012)

I got the badass clue.........am I on the right path ?


----------



## Zack Ryder (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone give me the clue for d operator one....
plz help me out.... m stuck here for nearly 2 hours.......


----------



## markerOne (Oct 7, 2012)

Am stuck at the wordwrapped clue.. any hints please..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

markerOne said:


> Am stuck at the wordwrapped clue.. any hints please..


I need that too


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone help this underdog.. PLEASE.. -_-


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

how many crossed portal clue?

hoy someone please help me with the portal 2 one

think i need to go. No one's replying


----------



## ng420 (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone PLEASE help me with word wrapped one....


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

ng420 said:


> bro help me with fib/word wrapped PLZ... I'll see if I can be of some use...



are you asking me?

for everyone in wordwrapped: use fib - on acci


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 7, 2012)

what does it signify
a technology or a process or line width or wat  
pls help


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

This is to inform all the humans in this forum who have passed the portal 2 clue






*PLEASE POST OR PM ME A GOOD HINT ABOUT PORTAL 2*

Struck there since this morning


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

where's the portal 2 clue? Where are you?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

A humble request to all those whom i've helped through PM. Please don't send thanks message. It is hard to find important messages.


----------



## ng420 (Oct 7, 2012)

no relation with pigs?


----------



## 1RF4N (Oct 7, 2012)

@ mukul_rockstar
i hope u r not asking about fav/under...for which raabo had provided the pin numbers clue

any clue 4 zeppelin.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

I love how all the people who were up all night (sygeek, Achtuch, etc) are probably going to sleep well into the day...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> A humble request to all those whom i've helped through PM. Please don't send thanks message. It is hard to find important messages.


lol


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Arrgh my inbox is getting full. Cool down everyone!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Has someone reached US P********* Level? Inbox me to collaborate!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Arrgh my inbox is getting full. Cool down everyone!


I cleared mine twice ...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys I request!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone please help with after math operator puzzle!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

HI guyz.. Anyone cracked the clue with


> The basics are backwards


Help me ..


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2012)

whou bought the edible items? please help guys..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

aaruni said:


> whou bought the edible items? please help guys..


are u on  this one? 





> fish, pizza


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Kishan Bagaria said:


> View attachment 7183



Please hint after US P************ !!!


----------



## 1RF4N (Oct 7, 2012)

congrts


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2012)

Kishan Bagaria said:


> View attachment 7183



can you tell me how to find out who bought fish?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

kishan bagaria said:


> View attachment 7183


mother Grand Father of Cracker


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

those who are interested in food i think you are in the biggest loop of the century lol have you tried part 2


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

For the greek one, can you help me with the song name? Is it the full name?


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> those who are interested in food i think you are in the biggest loop of the century lol have you tried part 2



dude! pm .. help help


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

me too!!! hitting a loop


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

faq loooooops


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

any1 understands where the loop exactly starts..... please give some hint!!!


----------



## mohityadavx (Oct 7, 2012)

@ Raabo I wont be able to play the last leg now  due to some reasons could you leave it open for a couple of days for people like me who could kill their time in solving CTC later on when they are free just for their contentment if nothing else


----------



## hari1 (Oct 7, 2012)

**** ****!I have to go out for the whole day.
Bad Luck
Was so much near.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

i'm totally confused. replying so many PMs and solving clues


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok this thing definitely leads to po*****   NOW WHAT>>


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

seriously @raaabo Loops screwed me


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I need help with logical operator clue.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

good morning sygeek!

PM me...


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I need help with logical operator clue.



me too


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

for logical operator, its the biggest no in url till now


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

me 4
any more?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> @ Raabo I wont be able to play the last leg now  due to some reasons could you leave it open for a couple of days for people like me who could kill their time in solving CTC later on when they are free just for their contentment if nothing else


it's open all month long


pratyush997 said:


> seriously @raaabo Loops screwed me


there are only 1 or 2


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 7, 2012)

HInt for the operators??


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo hints for qr plzzzzz.....


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> it's open all month long
> 
> there are only 1 or 2



Goodmorning! Hint for QR puhleej?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Good morning Raaabo...

"Only one or two...."


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> it's open all month long
> 
> there are only 1 or 2


Another one left.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Another one left.



Already got one - the 9*****, and know there is another (pigs) which i seem to have missed  safe for now...


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

can anyone help me with this one


Hint: The basics are backwards


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Already got one - the 9*****, and know there is another (pigs) which i seem to have missed  safe for now...


Reply to PM


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

some googling solves most of them

decipher ----> Cipher Tools


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

someone, anyone please give a good hint on logical mathematical operator one.


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

9bZkp7q19f0

how do i decode it, can anyone pls pm me d key


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> someone, anyone please give a good hint on logical mathematical operator one.



yes - you need 2 different numbers - one is the answer to the previous question, the other is the answer to the current one - then use the operator


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm at the second haystack clue. Anyone past it?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - really need help on the bodyguard cipher - have tried all possibilities, don't work



sygeek said:


> I'm at the second haystack clue. Anyone past it?



I'm at it...


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

@yash check pm pls


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

any clues for the bodyguard one???


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> any clues for the bodyguard one???


500 lines of Crap


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 7, 2012)

lets watch bodyguard and ask salman lol


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> lets watch bodyguard and ask salman lol



@raaabo - reallly need help......


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo What should be done with the Body Guard one.. // 500+ lines of the .......


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo... i know you said not to ask you... but there's more than ten of us who are stuck on the same one... (bodyguard)... even small hints would really help...


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

There's the language clue pointing towards deadly lasers again. Am I in a loop?


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 7, 2012)

bodyguard @raabo


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL raaabo monitoring the thread but Ain't replying


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL raaabo monitoring the thread but Ain't replying



Mean...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Not all of them are ciphers, some of them are just pattern searches.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Not all of them are ciphers, some of them are just pattern searches.


THAAANKKKKSS!!! (didn't solve it though)


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> There's the language clue pointing towards deadly lasers again. Am I in a loop?



d ans 4 b******s is not p***anything but b********2.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

Ya, I got it just by thinking and observing more. Now upon the next one


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raabo give some hints on the bodyguard thing. Many are struck there.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Ya, I got it just by thinking and observing more. Now upon the next one


What you said is what holds true for ALL CTC clues, look at the question, think in peace and anyone can solve it, given an interest in tech that is.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Not all of them are ciphers, some of them are just pattern searches.


thanks.. not even near the ans.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 7, 2012)

I quit.. I want to play CTC further.. until the very end, because I want a t-shirt.. I have tests from tomorrow.. Mom and dad are standing right behind me and shouting why the hell am I not studying, and I am busy typing this stuff.. reached A*d.html can't play further.. Sorry raaabo!! I QUIT!!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @Raabo give some hints on the bodyguard thing. Many are struck there.



That's what I just did


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I quit.. I want to play CTC further.. until the very end, because I want a t-shirt.. I have tests from tomorrow.. Mom and dad are standing right behind me and shouting why the hell am I not studying, and I am busy typing this stuff.. reached A*d.html can't play further.. Sorry raaabo!! I QUIT!!!!


So come back after the exams, the T-shirts are lucky draws, so as long as you finish before November you have an equal chance. 

Still only one finisher.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo .... hint for the second qr please... stuck there for a long time???


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> So come back after the exams, the T-shirts are lucky draws, so as long as you finish before November you have an equal chance.
> 
> Still only one finisher.



I have got up to the did you find that a little too easy.... is this another loop???


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> @raaabo .... hint for the second qr please... stuck there for a long time???


Not all images are just images. What's hidden and what's missing?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

I retraced my steps as well.... but got nowhere...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I retraced my steps as well.... but got nowhere...


Perhaps just a single step?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Not all images are just images. What's hidden and what's missing?



nothings missing - it just leads to another loop...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> nothings missing - it just leads to another loop...


The one person who finished and I disagree


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't get anything of bodyguard.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> The one person who finished and I disagree



 Thought you would... I found the hidden ei*****n reference, but the missing letter is still leading to a loop...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> The one person who finished and I disagree



Can we know why?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Thought you would... I found the hidden ei*****n reference, but the missing letter is still leading to a loop...



It's not a URL, it's a password, and that's all you should need to finish the game now.

At the risk of spoon feeding, 5 characters.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> The one person who finished and I disagree


the __ num << Stuck


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

one hint for the bodyguard clue please


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> one hint for the bodyguard clue please



Yeah! me too


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> It's not a URL, it's a password, and that's all you should need to finish the game now.
> 
> At the risk of spoon feeding, 5 characters.



Password??? Never found any file with a password...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo.... another hint for the second qr plz.... i think i got what u meant by images are not always images but i need something more to open it...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Password??? Never found any file with a password...



me too I am on bodyguard clue.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

That was the hint... Pattern searching, not ciphering. So six body guards - three big guys on either side of little you... Come on, seriously?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo sir... please hint for second QR.... u are just giving away big hints for all previous clues......letting others catch up already


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> It's not a URL, it's a password, and that's all you should need to finish the game now.
> 
> At the risk of spoon feeding, 5 characters.


So password is of 5 characters ?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Just making sure raabo, we don't need the dvd again, do we?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So password is of 5 characters ?





rohan.kwatra said:


> @raaabo sir... please hint for second QR.... u are just giving away big hints for all previous clues......letting others catch up already


 That was the hint, same as was pratyush asked right?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

got past bodyguard,  now any hints for 2nd Qr code ......


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

You don't need anything but a net connection and your thinking caps


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

I get that, sir, but all i need is a push in the right direction to find those amazing 5 characters..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

stop whining people, raabo isn't gonna spoonfeed you


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Password??? Never found any file with a password...


Yes you did Einstein! Lol



rohan.kwatra said:


> I get that, sir, but all i need is a push in the right direction to find those amazing 5 characters..


There's your direction.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> stop whining people, raabo isn't gonna spoonfeed you


It feels like I already am lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

lol..... 5 *digit * < @raaabo it should work na?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> lol..... 5 *digit * < @raaabo it should work na?



Most apt


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Yes you did Einstein! Lol
> 
> 
> There's your direction.



I got it - that was very bright of you.... but what should i do now???


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Most apt



Nah, it won't


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I got it - that was very bright of you.... but what should i do now???


If you have to ask, then you didn't get it


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> It feels like I already am lol


its needed man...


----------



## vai0 (Oct 7, 2012)

greek...
what was that song again??? i thot its a simple song... but its not.


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo sir pls help me with this question, stuck for a long time....

9bZkp7q19f0

edited: Nevermind, just got it!!


----------



## sumitpal (Oct 7, 2012)

Some help on significance_number, please.. stuck for more than 8 hrs...


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - I know the password, I tried it with the pdf from leg 3, it gave a .nln file....  what else can I try it on???


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Not all images are just images. What's hidden and what's missing?


I did give the hint already! See...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@ raaabo..... can u please tell me about this einstein reference.... is it some clue to the password..... m really confused on whats missing.... i noe the hidden part


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> @ raaabo..... can u please tell me about this einstein reference.... is it some clue to the password..... m really confused on whats missing.... i noe the hidden part



same - i know the hidden part, and the password, but when I try using it on the file, nothing happens...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

What file extension are you using the password on?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Please tell me the file isn't on the DVD :/


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo.... now ur just giving spoilers to the hidden part..... do something for the missing 1 too


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

I have tried a .pdf and a .png - both times it says that the password works, but gives me random crap - like roIleayteg  xtiteu. Got oe"gnsyv
noi a
ishrh
S ta 
a fu.
 fo g sixp
cu 

,off

ep o..c t e
nAely
e
klr..
Cl  
"
pee

mth.
oetpnloysalhnd e armtsmie u bod w ew.p sh epditerAnh re et numbet ot rn tpf e   emfefhaohdile yor treutd floxes ( etit e chxmvuateoaht te .pdd o oxnd eeaakn n ecir )halorf bnfu*ðùò»


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

plz help me with who made game and your answer is developer year. its v**** I know. but not workin


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 7, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I quit.. I want to play CTC further.. until the very end, because I want a t-shirt.. I have tests from tomorrow.. Mom and dad are standing right behind me and shouting why the hell am I not studying, and I am busy typing this stuff.. reached A*d.html can't play further.. Sorry raaabo!! I QUIT!!!!


Same here... And I have my 12th models tmrw.. I really wanted a console though.. Tough chance of it now


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I have tried a .pdf and a .png - both times it says that the password works, but gives me random crap - like roIleayteg  xtiteu. Got oe"gnsyv
> noi a
> ishrh
> S ta
> ...


Wrong file again Einstein  and AGAIN not all images are just images.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

sp4u said:


> plz help me with who made game and your answer is developer year. its v**** I know. but not workin



V****_****


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - I think i know what this is, just tell me, is EI******* needed?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried the image - got a steam read error - tried the webpage as well... the password is the e***2 reference right? But is it s**** or l***t


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Can anyone please mention some extra hints for the file needed?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I tried the image - got a steam read error - tried the webpage as well... the password is the e***2 reference right? But is it s**** or l***t


which img bro? 

okay got the archive
now on pass


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Stream read error


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@pratyush997
which archive...


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I tried the image - got a steam read error - tried the webpage as well... the password is the e***2 reference right? But is it s**** or l***t



Wow you guys are seriously demanding spoon feeding. All I will say now on this topic is "copy /b" and I still love winrar, but the boys who make the dvds put something else into the essentials section instead these days, so I was forced to use that instead. Now no more hints, seriously.

Also height of laziness, how can you ask is it one of these two passwords lol, why not try both?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> which img bro?
> 
> okay got the archive
> now on pass



Chck ur PM pls ..........


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

guys help me with the greek song name


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

cracked the zip/winrar .............. damn another haystack


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

help me with the greek song name plss


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cracked the ZIP~if u know what I mean



Thanatos said:


> cracked the zip/winrar .............. damn another haystack


lol yeah that too huge @Raboo :- What man... Wanna make us farmers? huh


----------



## Ruben (Oct 7, 2012)

Phew!!!!!......completed CTC IV.....


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

Not getting time to continuously work on these questions. So going on at my own pace, enjoying the puzzles one by one leisurely. Don't even know how far I have reached. May be I need to go through the last few posts


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Wow you guys are seriously demanding spoon feeding. All I will say now on this topic is "copy /b" and I still love winrar, but the boys who make the dvds put something else into the essentials section instead these days, so I was forced to use that instead. Now no more hints, seriously.
> 
> Also height of laziness, how can you ask is it one of these two passwords lol, why not try both?


Please Hep Me i have come till Al*******re but dont know what to do after that !!!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 7, 2012)

what to do with the qr.


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Reuben, no you haven't lol


----------



## Ruben (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raabo..yeah i came to know..lol...man u guys are good at fooling people


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Reuben, no you haven't lol


I know what u mean.. almost....


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Not getting time to continuously work on these questions. So going on at my own pace, enjoying the puzzles one by one leisurely. Don't even know how far I have reached. May be I need to go through the last few posts


That's the spirit brainfella. The true spirit of CTC is to understand the solution properly, as that's the only way to learn, and also, it feels immensely better to get something on your own, even if it isn't at a pace that matches those trying to rush.


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Reuben, no you haven't lol



ahahahaha "D


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

need a little help with the second qr


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> That's the spirit brainfella. The true spirit of CTC is to understand the solution properly, as that's the only way to learn, and also, it feels immensely better to get something on your own, even if it isn't at a pace that matches those trying to rush.


if i get a nursery rhyme .. am i close?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Windows said:


> need a little help with the second qr


Read older posts, that's all I've been doing for the past couple of hours


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

help with the nursery ryhme... is it the related to the actual rhyme or just symbols to search for patterns


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Read older posts, that's all I've been doing for the past couple of hours


It's a 10! .... whats next?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yesterday it was piggies, now birds.. Digit is fascinated by rovio!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Read older posts, that's all I've been doing for the past couple of hours


now help us with birds


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> help with the nursery ryhme... is it the related to the actual rhyme or just symbols to search for patterns



Same question here hows that related to the pattern of encoding !!! ????


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

why the hell is no one helping me??????????????????????????????


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ashish1@1 said:


> Same question here hows that related to the pattern of encoding !!! ????


Whats the faqin Pattern ? man


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Raabo: is it the same method as the last time? (birds one)


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> now help us with birds


Clean ur Inbox


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yup, the same as bodyguards, just diff pattern, now I'm off to sleep for a bit, ciao.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Read older posts, that's all I've been doing for the past couple of hours


Is DVD needed to crack the "almost..." one?


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

@pratyush997
check your pm


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I reached something related to sarah , m I in loop? plz help.
nm got it


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

help with zepplin


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

raabo: is the last answer random words or a sentence? or is it the code itself?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo:- last one is seriously tuff bro.. give some hints


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> help with zepplin


Try to find more about the persons and what they have in common, except one odd man.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - I noticed a lot of the haystacks have to do with python challenge - feeling a little lazy, were we


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo you are still here... enjoying huh?


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

axeals said:


> @raaabo sir pls help me with this question, stuck for a long time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remove that complete clue


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

24 hours still not reached the end of checkpoint


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> 24 hours still not reached the end of checkpoint



The journey is enjoyable, still


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> 24 hours still not reached the end of checkpoint


jsut one guy .. and he aint helpin .. wer are you?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

As soon as I'm done, I promise extensive helping (though managing the idea of CTC)


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

Somebody please help!! :'(


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

3 hrs + On The LAST PATTERN WTF? @Raaabo you created good plan to screw us lol


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

guys,
 jo dikhta hai woh hota nahi aur jo hota hai woh dikhta nahi
remember


----------



## vibhavrocks99 (Oct 7, 2012)

HEy i m stuck on that question...
"And that is the __ number... in song and some games"
any hint!! nt getting...n my xams r goin on too..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> yay finished CTC iv!


no you didn't.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

lol guys read what i posted^^^

@Raaabo Having fun huh? I tell you please please please please give us a clue on the dickie birds


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> lol guys read what i posted^^^
> 
> @Raaabo Having fun huh? I tell you please please please please give us a clue on the dickie birds



I got the dickie birds - but its a PITA to find it...


----------



## sp4u (Oct 7, 2012)

somebody help me with second qr. I cant find anything with notepad, paint, stego... help me


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

any help in the second qr code guys?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys! I'm almost there how about you?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

lol, someone asked the last question on stackoverflow 7 hours ago.


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I got the dickie birds - but its a PITA to find it...



you got the answer??


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> lol, someone asked the last question on stackoverflow 7 hours ago.



I also saw that. Maybe the digit team lol


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

the answer is coming out to be 'h***e***u**.html' but its a loop!!!!!!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo how could you! At least you should have given us a hint about the last one the birdies.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @Raaabo how could you! At least you should have given us a hint about the last one the birdies.


yeah u r rite..


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

@sygeek bad luck you didn't got the answer *stackoverflow.com/questions/12769123/how-do-i-solve-this-python-challenge


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Need a hint. A strong one. Its been 3.4 Hours since we all have been stranded. Wonder how the winner did it but, we definitely require some more clarifications in this BIRD puzzle~


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @Raaabo how could you! At least you should have given us a hint about the last one the birdies.


+1


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @sygeek bad luck you didn't got the answer *stackoverflow.com/questions/12769123/how-do-i-solve-this-python-challenge



 Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Have found a way to get words in a pattern easily. For example if you search for the patter UPPERCASE,lowercase,any,lowercase,UPPERCASE in the text, you get JpXrN OytrH LyLjM VrbyE YahjT PbpoI EhHwJ FxesL LqCqX PaHyK DxXeK NtZeO NsDkZ FmmjX MsczT SobwK SlvxH etc... if its like the bodyguard one, then there should be some pattern, but I can't seem to find any....

@raaabo need help please

Also Have to quit for today....


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @sygeek bad luck you didn't got the answer *stackoverflow.com/questions/12769123/how-do-i-solve-this-python-challenge


lol, I tried


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

so ..leaving CTC for today ...... Got the whole day on the screen @Raaabo.. You should have provided some Hints.


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

i found wats hidden but cant find wats missing...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

I think i'll also leave


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo
can you atleast tell us how long the final url is?

btw any more finishers?


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo i found out wats hidden but cant find out wats missing, i need some hints pls


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm off. Did a marathon no sleep run of 36 hours, but alas, the last question still eludes me. Raaabo please help when you wake up. 

Coffee ammo running low.. gotta sleep i think...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Just give us more hint for the pattern.


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Just give us more hint for the pattern.



yes pls


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 7, 2012)

Give us some pattern hint... please dickie birds


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

com'on someone wake up Raaabo. ATM


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

No Raaabo here! Humph He's very tricky gave hints for the not-so-hard clues and now not giving hints for the hardest one. Think he's waiting for everyone to reach the final clue then he'll give the hints so that everyone goes mad and rushes to win a good prize.


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> No Raaabo here! Humph He's very tricky gave hints for the not-so-hard clues and now not giving hints for the hardest one. Think he's waiting for everyone to reach the final clue then he'll give the hints so that everyone goes mad and rushes to win a good prize.



Its not about the prize, its about the completion of CTC !


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Its not about the prize, its about the completion of CTC !



Is it? I didn't knew that.


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Is it? I didn't knew that.


============================================


----------



## toogood (Oct 7, 2012)

everyone........ hey! missed the start of fourth leg,,... was busy with a marriage ceremony! anyways the first one is what?
what do i haveto do with it?


----------



## psman (Oct 7, 2012)

toogood said:


> everyone........ hey! missed the start of fourth leg,,... was busy with a marriage ceremony! anyways the first one is what?
> what do i haveto do with it?



remove one very common english letter and then anagram it


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

help with fib


----------



## toogood (Oct 7, 2012)

got the first one... ontothe haystack... anything??????


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

read the clue , search for a pattern


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

cracked it finally


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

@windows are you talking to me


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> @windows are you talking to me



yeahh



Makx said:


> View attachment 7188
> cracked it finally


finished ctc iv?

congratz. btw can you come to #ctc4?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Makx said:


> View attachment 7188
> cracked it finally


Congo


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

i am reading it for 3 hrs i have got nothing


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

2 finishers so far?


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

lots of pm's, the pattern written was a bit confusing i think so here is the pattern hint for all
only search for


Spoiler



two small and two capital + small answer + two capital two small
i.e.
xxXXaXXxx


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 7, 2012)

any hint on how to solve the two birdie one....


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Congo



Please Pm me the clue and clear your inbox


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

Makx said:


> lots of pms, the pattern written was a bit confusing i think so here is the pattern hint for all
> only search for
> 
> 
> ...


is it a ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> any hint on how to solve the two birdie one....


just above ur post


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks to everyone and trying to clear my inbox


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

done!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

got IT !


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

someone please help me also about the last clue. I've helped so many of you


----------



## Makx (Oct 7, 2012)

i don't know python, used an online complier
and the python challenge 3 code and change it to match the pattern

can't reply everyone by pm, it has 1 in a minute limit


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

CK4 Screwed..


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I used notepad++ with regex. Thanks everyone who helped me.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

help me with fib clue please


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Finished! Kudos|Thanks to all


----------



## Achuth (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks to all  !!!  @thantaos you are one !!  ehehe


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah the haystacks were inspired by the python challenge, and once you know that... Everything should be easy to solve. Surprised there are not more finishers.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 7, 2012)

Completed at.. last...!!!!!!!phew....this tym i am sure 



Raaabo said:


> Yeah the haystacks were inspired by the python challenge, and once you know that... Everything should be easy to solve. Surprised there are not more finishers.



You got my mail  sir?????
sorry but just for self satisfaction


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> got IT !





Spoiler



*en.me-gusta-memes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/meme-history-if-you-know-what-i-mean.jpg


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Yeah the haystacks were inspired by the python challenge, and once you know that... Everything should be easy to solve. Surprised there are not more finishers.



Done! Thanks a lot Raaabo for all the time you put not only in making the challenge, but also making it easier for idiots like me You really deserve a round of applause! You truly are a genius


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it based on ranking system, or are the top25 counted as a whole?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Done! Thanks a lot Raaabo for all the time you put not only in making the challenge, but also making it easier for idiots like me You really deserve a round of applause! You truly are a genius


One of the greatest Troller ever


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

Achuth said:


> thanks to all  !!!  @thantaos you are one !!  ehehe



  Congratz


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm still shaking with mixed emotions, that was some crazy ctc.


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Is it based on ranking system, or are the top25 counted as a whole?



I think its the first 25 to get there... and also all those who reach by November will be put in a lucky draw for prizes like t-shirts. So basically 4 winners - 
1) First 25 get their name in the magazine
2) First 100 get trend micro subscription
3) First 5-10 to reach each checkpoint get cool goodies
4) Random draw from everyone who reaches by November will get t-shirts.

PS - Love the fact that there is yet another code on the final page!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Congratz


Sunday Screwed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> I think its the first 25 to get there... and also all those who reach by November will be put in a lucky draw for prizes like t-shirts. So basically 4 winners -
> 1) First 25 get their name in the magazine
> 2) First 100 get trend micro subscription
> 3) First 5-10 to reach each checkpoint get cool goodies
> ...


@Thanatos:- What do u think? We fall in 3rd category?


----------



## @b1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did it in top 25


----------



## Windows (Oct 7, 2012)

finally cracked the code. thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's a list till now - 
1)kishan bagaria
2)crucio96
3)makx
4)sygeek
5)thatanos
6)ruben
7)piyoosh528
8)Pratyush
9)XxNiKxX
10)ME! (yashpande)
11)@b1
12)Windows
I am leaving now, so won't make further edits till tomorrow. Don't complain if I forgot your name - its probably because you didn't post it...


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Sunday Screwed.



Worth it man  
Enough of Lulz for today ;;;; Ph3w


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Here's a list till now -
> 1)kishan bagaria
> 2)makx
> 3)sygeek
> ...



Forgot me?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Here's a list till now -
> 1)kishan bagaria
> 2)makx
> 3)sygeek
> ...


add in crucio and piyoosh528


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Thanatos:- What do u think? We fall in 3rd category?



Yep i think so !
#Gooo000diezzz are g0000d


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Open to Hints now! PM if need help~


----------



## @b1 (Oct 7, 2012)

u forgot xxXnikXxx


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2012)

Moral of the story, regex is useful


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 7, 2012)

Add me to the list of completing it also! Forgot posting it here...


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Open to Hints now! PM if need help~



Don't need hints, but can you check my excel sheet to see if I have included all the loops???

Will PM it to you...


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

Hurray! Done at last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 7, 2012)

@raabo 

please give official names who get answers


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

sygeek said:


> moral of the story, regex is useful


~

+1 :d


----------



## axeals (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo sir did u get the email?


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

So is word -



Spoiler



Hint - Use the wildcard commands - that's how I did it...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

I reached 10 minutes ago. Thanks: Thanatos, Makx,  crucio96,  pratyush997, Achut, ng420, Yash Pande and *Raaabo* and all those who helped me.


Tiresome weekend. But it was worth it!

How will we know whether we are in top 25 or not?


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 7, 2012)

forgot me??


----------



## codypunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Bye bye i'll go to sleep. Too damn tired! I love CTC


----------



## z3rO (Oct 7, 2012)

At last its done....  Hurray!   feeling sleepy.... 

Thanks to all those who helped me....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

15hr+ sitting on the faqin chair.. Got Pain in @**  Enjoyed .. BTW @Raaabo last one was like dafaq


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you EVERYONE!!!  This was my first CTC ,I didn't think I could get this far,but... I DID IT!!!!! Thank you esp.   *Pratyush997*, Raabo, makx, sygeek, yashpande, Windows, crucio96,  piyoosh528, hari1 ,aaruni,mukul_rockstar, codypunk and many others For helping me in this Cracker of a ride!!! Heck of a weekend

Three cheers for RAABO and the DIGIT TEAM!!!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't control my feelings. Did it with the help of *pratyush997, raaabo*, aaruni, achuth, makx, codypunk, sygeek, crucio96, Yash Pande, utkarsh007, mukul_rockstar, psman and many more. Can't remember more names at this moment.

A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 7, 2012)

@raaabo - doing finishing touches on the excel file - can you tell me when I should upload it???

@everyone - PM me the 999*** and PIG loops - I never hit them....


----------



## @b1 (Oct 7, 2012)

how many in total have cracked it


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo Can you post the names of those who are in the top 25?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> @everyone - PM me the 999*** and PIG loops - I never hit them....


Lol yeah Never hit that PIG one


----------



## theskyfell (Oct 7, 2012)

need help with logical operator question urgently


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Don't need hints, but can you check my excel sheet to see if I have included all the loops???
> 
> Will PM it to you...



the pigs one is if you put part one of the game instead of 2!!! Really can't remember the game's name right now but starts with B!!!


----------



## @b1 (Oct 7, 2012)

plz post top 25


----------



## @b1 (Oct 7, 2012)

plz tell the leaders


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats to all those who've finished 

Can  anyone give a hint to operator question? I got the number but donno what to do with it


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo Please post a list with top 25 guyz ..  Plzzz


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

@Raaabo and others! Couldnt help it! We all faced this more than the times we used google! PS - Looks good as wallpaper on my lappie~


----------



## toogood (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks everyone.....................................................................................................................
really appreciate even the smallest of hints and twitches that helped to complete the leg...
now the thing is,   @raabo 
completed everything and i am somewhat concerned..
i actually do not have a mobile phone of my own so i gave my elders' number...
now since it says digit will call on that number, can i know when maybe you will so i will tell them beforehand!!!!
with all the gimmicky calls comming everyday i think they'll be hard to convince you're real...
so please do tell me so that i convey the same..................


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> @Raaabo and others! Couldnt help it! We all faced this more than the times we used google! PS - Looks good as wallpaper on my lappie~
> View attachment 7196


+1
..........


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> @Raaabo and others! Couldnt help it! We all faced this more than the times we used google! PS - Looks good as wallpaper on my lappie~
> View attachment 7196


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

and I didn't got my mag yet.. subscribed on 19th or 21st of last month @Raaabo what should I do!


----------



## toogood (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> and I didn't got my mag yet.. subscribed on 19th or 21st of last month @Raaabo what should I do!



is this month any useful for this ctc? next ctc maybe? because it wont hit our local stands before 15.... poor service


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

i purchased october issue from a newstand 3 days ago


----------



## toogood (Oct 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> i purchased october issue from a newstand 3 days ago




i live high in the mountains where supplies are brought in every fortnight so it isnt that superb


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

stuck in operator question.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 7, 2012)

wat mountain that might be


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

Have very little time left now. Hoped to solve atleast two questions. But looks like I have to get on with this one till tomorrow

Operator question help plz.. do we have to enter the number directly in url or do we have to do anything more to it?


----------



## theskyfell (Oct 7, 2012)

need help with mganrsaa ear unf adn ew eolv ot clue plssssssss


----------



## z3rO (Oct 7, 2012)

Did anyone find cheatsheets....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> Did anyone find cheatsheets....


dafaq I completed CTC W/o using that  

k bye guyz.. cracked CTC within 2 days .. Now will have a good sleep


----------



## z3rO (Oct 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> dafaq I completed CTC W/o using that



same here  

but the ctc registration page says to keep an eye open for cheatsheets and hints.... so just wanted to know....??


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

Operator question - Is it the longest url or the url with highest value?


----------



## VasuWrath (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally done...Wouldn't have done without the help of you guys..Was literally spoon fed for the last few clues..Thanks to those who helped me..(huge list)  

@raaabo : Hope my email came through..My Gmail account is scheduled for maintenance today.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 7, 2012)

ok, I'm signing off for today. Will try tomorrow evening.. and if time permits tomorrow afternoon too


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 7, 2012)

How many winners do we have till now?? For the t-shirt part, since it's a lucky draw.. Chances for me winning them is zero.. Which will increase in the coming two days..!! I expect help from everyone who has completed CTC..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wanted to tell you guys that you were supposed to mail in a particular format, and to a different mail address, not editor@td, and some of you mailed there instead. Now I'm stuck deciding on whether to consider the first 25 finishers, or the first 25 to correctly follow the directions. How do I know that some of you didn't just share the final winning code with friends, who didn't play properly and just sent in an email? 

That's why we changed the address to email. I hope everyone here followed the instructions. Oh we'll, will see what logs for clues are available and decide I suppose.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys that you were supposed to mail in a particular format, and to a different mail address, not editor@td, and some of you mailed there instead. Now I'm stuck deciding on whether to consider the first 25 finishers, or the first 25 to correctly follow the directions. How do I know that some of you didn't just share the final winning code with friends, who didn't play properly and just sent in an email?
> 
> That's why we changed the address to email. I hope everyone here followed the instructions. Oh we'll, will see what logs for clues are available and decide I suppose.


wait what? I sent the mail to the 9xxx9.ix  will it be valid?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 7, 2012)

Just read the terms and conditions on the registration page..





> Terms and Conditions*. Editor's decision final and binding on all participants*. Registration compulsory and qualifying factor to be eligible for prizes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Just read the terms and conditions on the registration page..


WTF? does that mean the Whole time+Work is wasted?? @Raaabo:- Please clarify the doubts

@Raaabo will you please ?

@Raaabo will you please ?


----------



## vai0 (Oct 8, 2012)

help
after english lang... where 2 go...... kinda loop there.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF? does that mean the Whole time+Work is wasted?? @Raaabo:- Please clarify the doubts
> 
> @Raaabo will you please ?
> 
> @Raaabo will you please ?


if you sent to editor@td, it's wrong, otherwise right.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Couldn't sleep without solving the question I was trying.. so back again even though I have to be up early tomorrow.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

sygeek said:


> if you sent to editor@td, it's wrong, otherwise right.


i sent to the other one


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

@Raaabo can you clarify the operator question please? Is it longest url in terms of letters or highest value? And, is it url/answer (url divided by ans) or just any one of url or answer which is longest? I am confused over this part.. tried different answers, but not getting


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 8, 2012)

Winner count? Why not simply Add a counter to the registration page; just like notpron has?

Winner count? Why not simply Add a counter to the registration page; just like notpron has?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Got the answer to operator qn.. it was so silly and I was thinking of entering in words and was trying different numbers

 Into loop again


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 8, 2012)

Can anyone one tell me what tha +/plus sign signifies besides a username in the list of online users?


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 8, 2012)

Guyz...

Need help with the fib one...
I searched whole the forum for clues....got nothing except others asking for the same ..

Pm or post a clue...or just a link to the raaabo's clue...plzz..??


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

You know fib numbers? Use them in this text to arrange. That's the greatest clue I can give


----------



## aby geek (Oct 8, 2012)

guys my omega dvd aint working  can someone please upload the file i need to get past jabberwocky.


----------



## Achuth (Oct 8, 2012)

Yash Pande said:


> Here's a list till now -
> 1)kishan bagaria
> 2)crucio96
> 3)makx
> ...



I finished before ruben  
and one experince while i was cracking the code : 
I was cracking one of the source code's with a cipher .. didn't know which cipher was that .. tried for almost an hour and when i was googling random stuff i stumbled across a site ..of course a cipher decoder .. and then i decoded the message .. and that was the only time i saw of that site :O googled the same words and that site was not in the results 
anyways ..last time too i was 6th  this time also !! thanks to ev1 who helped ..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

Achuth said:


> I finished before ruben
> and one experince while i was cracking the code :
> I was cracking one of the source code's with a cipher .. didn't know which cipher was that .. tried for almost an hour and when i was googling random stuff i stumbled across a site ..of course a cipher decoder .. and then i decoded the message .. and that was the only time i saw of that site :O googled the same words and that site was not in the results
> anyways ..last time too i was 6th  this time also !! thanks to ev1 who helped ..


it ain't official list man....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 8, 2012)

Surprize guys!! My spreadsheet is ready till the FINAL page which claims that i have done it and am smart.. So tell me where do I upload it Raaabo.. I have added another layer of clues as a security measure required to open up the file..


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 8, 2012)

some body please helpme with SARAHPALIN clue


----------



## Makx (Oct 8, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> some body please helpme with SARAHPALIN clue


you are on the right track, in the next page go under the hood


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone contacted by digit?

Please announce official list!!


----------



## Windows (Oct 8, 2012)

when does the official list come out?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Surprize guys!! My spreadsheet is ready till the FINAL page which claims that i have done it and am a genius.. So tell me where do I upload it Raaabo.. I have added another layer of clues as a security measure required to open up the file..


PM me the link ...will crack it


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Oct 8, 2012)

Hats off to team digit for pulling off yet another successful version of ctc.... it gets better and better every tym....thank you for some wonderful days(and sleepless nights) of code cracking... (special thanks to raaabo for being here all the tym and for all his patience of bearing wid us on the forums ) ..... hoping to win something this tym


----------



## Achuth (Oct 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> it ain't official list man....


  i know


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Oct 8, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Hats off to team digit for pulling off yet another successful version of ctc.... it gets better and better every tym....thank you for some wonderful days(and sleepless nights) of code cracking... (special thanks to raaabo for being here all the tym and for all his patience of bearing wid us on the forums ) ..... hoping to win something this tym



Ya seriously it takes a Ton of those grey cells (which we used to finish the CTC ) TO MAKE those stuff up.
HATS off to team digit 
Raabo please tell us the persons behind this CTC !! As they are the ones who have applied the real brains!!


----------



## Windows (Oct 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> PM me the link ...will crack it


me too


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

r4gs is here for announce winners???????????


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

johny27 said:


> r4gs is here for announce winners???????????


Hope so

JUST got my Sept and OCT mag  Its tool late for sept one..  I cracked CTC yesterday.. Subscribed to DIGIT mag on 21st


----------



## Windows (Oct 8, 2012)

he's been here for over an hour now...


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 8, 2012)

Windows said:


> me too



Me three!!!!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

he is gone without announcing winners!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 8, 2012)

how are yo guys?


Got this one!


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 8, 2012)

@Raaabo I sent the email to both 9xxx.xx and editor@td(for just in case.) and actually sent first to 9xxx.xx and then afterwards to editor@td. I hope it will be considered! :/


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 8, 2012)

guyz can anyone help me with the mistake in zepplin?

done


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Oct 8, 2012)

*How many people cracked it ?? :O*


----------



## Achuth (Oct 8, 2012)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> *How many people cracked it ?? :O*



 remember ctc III ? xD haha
those who finished first doesnt matter


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Somebody give hint to the bodyguard one. I know it has something to do with a pattern of big and small, but do we need to check all lines? there are so many


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 8, 2012)

@Rustum
Please dont post complete clues here. Just PM People


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking at the bodyguard haystack. 
Wow!! I am getting so many ideas about how we can code things as I am trying different ways to decode this.


----------



## nithishr (Oct 8, 2012)

Can somebody help with the mall question? The fish, pizza one.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

@nitishr 
It has something to do with the letters not the items 



Anyone there to give hint for bodyguard question?


----------



## nithishr (Oct 8, 2012)

@brainfella letters as in a,b,c,d..


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

alphabets yes


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 8, 2012)

If you finish, do remember to go under the hood!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> If you finish, do remember to go under the hood!


True story!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

Achuth said:


> remember ctc III ? xD haha
> those who finished first doesnt matter



What u mean ? I am playing first time!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lucky Draw


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Lucky Draw



But if i finish within a top 25 then?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 8, 2012)

hey! anyone found what that last source is about? and also its written there 
'That's just gibberish to keep the doubters entertained  the game really is over, remember to write in to --===-=@----=-.com or -----.-----@-----.in and give us feedback about the game, what you would like to see in the next version of CTC, and perhaps what you didn't like. Thank you for participating.'
then it means we can send the code to any of them?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 8, 2012)

codypunk said:


> hey! anyone found what that last source is about? and also its written there
> 'That's just gibberish to keep the doubters entertained  the game really is over, remember to write in to --===-=@----=-.com or -----.-----@-----.in and give us feedback about the game, what you would like to see in the next version of CTC, and perhaps what you didn't like. Thank you for participating.'
> then it means we can send the code to any of them?


Just feedback


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope I'm not getting the pattern for bodyguard one. I tried one small between  three bigs on either side but am getting no sense out of the letters I got. Is the message scrambled?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 8, 2012)

johny27 said:


> But if i finish within a top 25 then?



Last CTC -> Top 3 Winners, and lucky draw of prizes for rest Top 25


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

bodyguard


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Last CTC -> Top 3 Winners, and lucky draw of prizes for rest Top 25



First 100 will get Trend micro Titanium license worth Rs. 1,500. 

So i think we all must get this as a assured prize!


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Help, anyone?


----------



## johny27 (Oct 8, 2012)

@Raabo Pls announce winners name & Solve confusions. All are waiting for the list!!!!!!!!!!!! 23 Members Eyes are getting red from the morning


----------



## codypunk (Oct 8, 2012)

Just finished watching the videos in Extraa DVD. Too confusing and interesting. Did learn something. Nice one, Digit


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

Do the lines matter in bodyguard haystack? Can it be used as a single line of text?


----------



## sahil333222 (Oct 8, 2012)

Still stuck on ODD ONE OUT plzz help


----------



## nithishr (Oct 8, 2012)

I found whats hidden in the second qr  code. But any hints on whats missing?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 8, 2012)

nithishr said:


> I found whats hidden in the second qr  code. But any hints on whats missing?


If you have found what's hidden you can just proceed.



sahil333222 said:


> Still stuck on ODD ONE OUT plzz help


Which question are you asking about?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

sahil333222 said:


> ******* one....find odd one out..its chkpnt 2



Plz remove that. Dont post complete questions or answers.

You mean 2nd question in this checkpoint? Ok, it has something to do with computer hardware, a brand to be specific. Google and you'll get it. Otherwise go back a few pages in this thread and you'll get lots of clues.


----------



## sahil333222 (Oct 9, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Plz remove that. Dont post complete questions or answers.
> 
> You mean 2nd question in this checkpoint? Ok, it has something to do with computer hardware, a brand to be specific. Google and you'll get it. Otherwise go back a few pages in this thread and you'll get lots of clues.


thanks a ton


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Last CTC -> Top 3 Winners, and lucky draw of prizes for rest Top 25



Please tell me Top 3 will get assured prizes; Top 5 will get prizes from Digit like Digit shirts; Top 25 will get prizes through lucky draws; Top 100 will get Titanium Antivirus license. 
Then Top 3 will get assured prizes and Digit shirt and Titanium Antivirus license?
Top 25 will get will get prizes through lucky draws and Titanium Antivirus license?
And 100-25 ie 75 will get Titanium Antivirus license?
Is it like that?


----------



## Monojit (Oct 9, 2012)

finally reached chkpoint 4!!!!! its over.... nw i think i am genius....  thnx to alll the ppl who hlpd me!! makx, axeals an aaruni.... Also a vry vry special thanx to pratyush997 n psman!!!! loved evry bit of cracking the code... luking 4ward to the nxt season of ctc.... 2 soon huh??


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

Monojit said:


> finally reached chkpoint 4!!!!! its over.... nw i think i am genius....  thnx to alll the ppl who hlpd me!! makx, axeals an aaruni.... Also a vry vry special thanx to pratyush997 n psman!!!! loved evry bit of cracking the code... luking 4ward to the nxt season of ctc.... 2 soon huh??


U mean CTC *V*


----------



## Monojit (Oct 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> U mean CTC *V*


yup...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

those who have played CTC before do you have any idea when the winners will be announced?


----------



## 3rdWorld (Oct 9, 2012)

Struck on FIB...... getting pages for both the game names...... but looping like a hell......
any help please....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 9, 2012)

codypunk said:


> those who have played CTC before do you have any idea when the winners will be announced?



The winners will be announced by the 18th-20th of this month. Because  the magazine goes for print at this time. Congratulations to all the  winners. I have uploaded my complete spreadsheet file and I am finishing  up with the clue uploads. By tomorrow you will be able to play for the  file. 



3rdWorld said:


> Struck on FIB...... getting pages for both the game names...... but looping like a hell......
> any help please....


What about going under the hood?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good good


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

Can i know what is the use of this now?
View Poll Results: Should we delay the final leg by two weeks?Voters 136.
No I can't wait that long... 4432.35%
Don't care 96.62%
Yes, because I have exams 4230.88%
Yes, because I want the last leg to be really long and hard 2316.91%
Yes, only if you give 2 more checkpoints in between 1813.24%


----------



## Yash Pande (Oct 9, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> The winners will be announced by the 18th-20th of this month. Because  the magazine goes for print at this time. Congratulations to all the  winners. I have uploaded my complete spreadsheet file and I am finishing  up with the clue uploads. By tomorrow you will be able to play for the  file.



I also have a file... but be sure to only PM it to those you are sure have finished... it would be really bad if other people got ahold of it... 

Looking forward to playing for it!!!

also @raaabo - haven't heard from you in a while... would be nice to see some official top 25 list like last time... even if it doesn't show lucky draw winners...


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmmm.. Finally got out of the bodyguard question. All the time I was looking for the little one with three bodyguards aside. Didn't think that those three bodyguards didn't want to have other big bodyguards beside them. Thanks a lot to codypunk for clarifying this.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Hmmm.. Finally got out of the bodyguard question. All the time I was looking for the little one with three bodyguards aside. Didn't think that those three bodyguards didn't want to have other big bodyguards beside them. Thanks a lot to codypunk for clarifying this.
> 
> Hmmm.. Finally got out of the bodyguard question. All the time I was looking for the little one with three bodyguards aside. Didn't think that those three bodyguards didn't want to have other big bodyguards beside them. Thanks a lot to codypunk for clarifying this.



Your welcome man! I also like helping others as some help me


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

Reached the anotherqr now. I found what's missing and what's behind. What to do next? Any hints?


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 9, 2012)

Raabo, please mail to those who have successfully send you mail in top 100..


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 9, 2012)

*OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*

*Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B 11:272Manav K 20:163Sumeet G 20:314Rohan K 20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39

*Apart from this, a few people were really unlucky as they messed up the subject name of the last mail, and deserve special mention:*

*Name**Rank missed**Time*Salman K4th20:32Ayush B14th20:48Tejas G27th21:20Yash P30th21:30

Those still playing, keep playing  we have over 100 prizes to give away...


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

For another qr, from previous posts I got that I have to unzip something. Am I correct?

Any hints on that? I've found what's missing and what's behind, but am not getting what to do with them


----------



## yash7dares (Oct 9, 2012)

aditya jaysingpure said:


> hey please anybody give hint to the third checkpoint question.



talking now about 2nd que 4th checkpoint......


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's a little question for Raaabo and those who completed. I got so much frustrated yday bcoz of that bodyguard haystack question that I made up this one for a little relief.  I'm also leaving some clues. But no prizes for getting it right. Lets see if anyone can find out what I have written for Raaabo in this haystack.

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


Clues:
four words 2-4-4-4
each word scrambled
It's a pattern -no ciphers
order matters
Think Digitally


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

@Raaabo, those top 25 on the list, are they sure to get a prize or or or?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

> Prizes
> 
> Prizes worth 30,000 up for grabs !
> First 100 will get Trend micro Titanium license worth Rs. 1,500
> Attractive giveaways at each checkpoint - Digit T-shirts, Past Issues, Fast Tracks for early birds



I think this info from Crack the Code may help you


----------



## codypunk (Oct 9, 2012)

brainfella said:


> I think this info from Crack the Code may help you



but there is no information about top 25 or is there?


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

Got to the code one. Sent mail. 

I guess I haven't finished yet as someone suggested in earlier posts to look under the hood.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

brainfella said:


> Got to the code one. Sent mail.
> 
> I guess I haven't finished yet as someone suggested in earlier posts to look under the hood.


DID u sent the code to E-----@TD.com ?? and did u checked under the hood if not then u didn't completed it yet  Its almost....


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I sent that mail. Now going on under the hood


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

codypunk said:


> @Raaabo, those top 25 on the list, are they sure to get a prize or or or?


Its official man.. Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 6th Oct 2012 - Page 94


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 9, 2012)

please clear you inbox @brainfella


----------



## @b1 (Oct 9, 2012)

plz raaabo i am ayush b I missed my rank will i get something coz i re-mailed it plz.......at least give me a starred rank i.e. make me in top 25


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

@b1 said:


> plz raaabo i am ayush b I missed my rank will i get something coz i re-mailed it plz.......at least give me a starred rank i.e. make me in top 25


Yeah man.. anything for those guyz...+1


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm off to dinner now. Will come back after half an hour. I'll reply to PMs at that time. 
@RUSTUM cleared inbox


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 9, 2012)

in second qr i opened it with winrar
but iam unable to find the password 
ANY HINTS PLEASE


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> in second qr i opened it with winrar
> but iam unable to find the password
> ANY HINTS PLEASE


its of 5 character


----------



## brainfella (Oct 9, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> in second qr i opened it with winrar
> but iam unable to find the password
> ANY HINTS PLEASE



You'll find it if you know what the missing one stands for


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 9, 2012)

finally ithinkiama****stt***re to hell with pattern searches


----------



## sygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> *OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*
> 
> *Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B 11:272Manav K 20:163Sumeet G 20:314Rohan K 20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39
> 
> ...


Salman here, pretty disappointed, I thought the email address (along with the code and name/number) was what mattered and sent the mail in immediate hurry so I probably didn't notice the format correctly (I sent it as quickly as I could following the format of the previous checkpoints). Got a reply from you as well (well done, right? If you would have said wrong, like with others, it would have been enough for me to guess) so I thought it was correct and didn't bother later. The guys I helped have been listed too. I wouldn't say not fair on strict terms but.. too see all that hard work wasted . If you think I cheated, check the screencap I posted just after I emailed you. Be a little..considerate.

Congratulations to other winners though..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Salman here, pretty disappointed, I thought the email was what mattered and sent the mail in immediate hurry so I probably didn't notice the format correctly. Got a reply from you as well, so I thought it was correct and didn't bother later. Wouldn't say not fair on strict terms but..


DAFAQ u r Salman.. Holy S**T. you are the one to give that Awesome Pattern hint man.. It ain't fair BTW


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ any help regarding greek one.. m trying songname_country...
bt i dnt knw where m lacking.. guide me

i m stuck in loop i think.. as its asking ques like _algebra_, _magazine_, _monsoon relation_


----------



## z3rO (Oct 9, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i m stuck in loop i think.. as its asking ques like _algebra_, _magazine_, _monsoon relation_



no, its not a loop. you are on the right track......



sygeek said:


> ]
> Salman here, pretty disappointed, I thought the email was what mattered and sent the mail in immediate hurry so I probably didn't notice the format correctly (I sent it as quickly as I could following th format of the previous checkpoints). Got a reply from you as well (well done, right?,) so I thought it was correct and didn't bother later. The guys I helped have been listed too. I wouldn't say not fair on strict terms but.. too see all that hard work wasted .



its so sad and unfortunate....


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm also IN
 although a bit late 
thanks to people who helped me and also to those who didn't.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Oct 10, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> *OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*
> 
> *Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B11:272Manav K20:163Sumeet G20:314Rohan K20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39
> 
> ...



OMG... UFF i am the 25th...
mai dinner karne kya chala gya mai toh 25th ho gya lol


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 10, 2012)

When I win (i've never won anything amazing like CTC)i don't say anything, but for now. :HEARTBROKEN: internet connection and physics test.. Screw you both!! Arghh!! And Salman, you managed to be 4th even without an optical drive, hats-off for that!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> When I win (i've never won anything amazing like CTC)i don't say anything, but for now. :HEARTBROKEN: internet connection and physics test.. Screw you both!! Arghh!! And Salman, you managed to be 4th even without an optical drive, hats-off for that!


He ain't in list cuz he Didn't followed the  correct format to send e-Mail.


----------



## brainfella (Oct 10, 2012)

At last.. completed the final one..feeling sooooooo relieved now after sending the mail. 

I donno whether I am in the top 100 or not. But doesn't matter to me coz I haven't played for any prize. But like all others I too would like to win a t-shirt to gift to my brother, but it's only for those who get in the lucky draw 


Can we change our username in this forum?


----------



## Achuth (Oct 10, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> *OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*
> 
> *Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B 11:272Manav K 20:163Sumeet G 20:314Rohan K 20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39
> 
> ...



15th  great !!   and  some names are not in the forums .. So if they cracked it without the help of others -


----------



## codypunk (Oct 10, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> *OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*
> 
> *Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B 11:272Manav K 20:163Sumeet G 20:314Rohan K 20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39
> 
> ...



Crack the name!* My name is on the top 25 list. Can anyone find it?*
*Hint* : Pronunciation


----------



## Windows (Oct 10, 2012)

@Raaabo
err what does the time actually mean?

@codypunk
Abhyudaya?


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 10, 2012)

Windows said:


> @Raaabo
> err what does the time actually mean?
> 
> @codypunk
> Abhyudaya?



no!! Abhyudaya is Abhyudaya!!


----------



## Achuth (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Crack the name!* My name is on the top 25 list. Can anyone find it?*
> *Hint* : Pronunciation



pankaj ?


----------



## Windows (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh!


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Crack the name!* My name is on the top 25 list. Can anyone find it?*
> *Hint* : Pronunciation



Lomash?


----------



## nithishr (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally cracked the code.. Happy to have done it. Learned some things as well.. Thanks to all those who helped me.. But I didn't encounter a few clues that have been discussed in the forum like the pigs if its not the wordwrap, the arabian song. Would someone enlighten me as to whether they form a loop.


----------



## Makx (Oct 10, 2012)

so Kishan Bagaria won ctc ii too, what about ctc i and iii?
looks like he is the person to beat in ctc


----------



## sygeek (Oct 10, 2012)

Btw, are Yash P and Ayush B the same people who are both qualified and disqualified?


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 10, 2012)

Nisarg here btw, if you guys haven't guessed it yet!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Crack the name!* My name is on the top 25 list. Can anyone find it?*
> *Hint* : Pronunciation



Any more guesses?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 10, 2012)

Kishan Bagaria... Way to go brother.. And sygeek better send the email again in the right format, to be eligible for the lucky draw..


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Any more guesses?



Pankaj...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 10, 2012)

OK smarties, you win i lose, cody=code punk=Pankaj



Achuth said:


> pankaj ?






Ramcool55 said:


> Pankaj...



How's that?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 10, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Kishan Bagaria... Way to go brother.. And sygeek better send the email again in the right format, to be eligible for the lucky draw..


Nah, I don't see the point of it anymore. I didn't play for more than 20 hours without sleep to participate in a lucky draw. Awaiting raabo's reply.


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 10, 2012)

actually jz got my account on this forum verified properly today! all those days was so busy solving the questions that dint bother to activate it!  that doesnt mean i cracked it completely on my own! lots of people here helped me....pratyush, sygeek, yash, hellxwar, jatin, etc etc etc....thanks to all!! just had borrowed their help annonymously .... and thanks again and not to forget last but not the least, CTC rocks!!! Digit rocks!! Digit team rockss!! and raaabo rocks!! Thumbs up!!


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 10, 2012)

After completing I recalled that many guys here said that there was a PIG question leading to the loop. Can anybody tell me which question leads to PIG so I could explore all the remaining questions?

And @Abhyudaya It was me as HellXWar!


----------



## hari1 (Oct 10, 2012)

@raaabo

Please also publish the names of people whose format of email was not correct.
I want to know whether I really had a chance

Please don't be so strict.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

hari1 said:


> @raaabo
> 
> Please also publish the names of people whose format of email was not correct.
> I want to know whether I really had a chance


He did Mentioned


> Apart from this, a few people were really unlucky as they messed up the subject name of the last mail, and deserve special mention:
> Name		Rank missed		Time
> Salman K		4th		20:32
> Ayush B		14th		20:48
> ...


----------



## hari1 (Oct 10, 2012)

@pratyush997

He mentioned the names of people whose  SUBJECT NAMES  were wrong, not the body of email.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

hari1 said:


> @pratyush997
> 
> He mentioned the names of people whose  SUBJECT NAMES  were wrong, not the body of email.


ok......


----------



## codypunk (Oct 10, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> After completing I recalled that many guys here said that there was a PIG question leading to the loop. Can anybody tell me which question leads to PIG so I could explore all the remaining questions?
> 
> And @Abhyudaya It was me as HellXWar!



the PIG question was the starting of the loop which you'll get if you enter the name of game not part 2

guys i am a genius isn't it?


----------



## hari1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am removing my frustration by attacking pigs using some angry birds. 
Whoops is written large on pigs' faces.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> the PIG question was the starting of the loop which you'll get if you enter the name of game not part 2
> 
> guys_ i am a genius_ isn't it?


Nope u ain't  you r almost


----------



## Monojit (Oct 10, 2012)

humph!!!  neways congratz to the winners!!!


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 10, 2012)

codypunk said:


> the PIG question was the starting of the loop which you'll get if you enter the name of game not part 2


But then that was the old loop! Of Chk3! I don't remember getting to PIG question then... Also only in part 2's under the hood is the question which leads to Chk4 ending...


----------



## aby geek (Oct 10, 2012)

erm guys i am stuck at the jabberwocky thing and my dvd isnt working too so if anyone could help me here its highly appreciated.


----------



## zapps (Oct 11, 2012)

where to start the game from?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

zapps said:


> where to start the game from?


err...You are damn late BTW Try your luck(*BRAIN *) Crack the Code


----------



## zapps (Oct 11, 2012)

but where to start from? I mean I registered for it right now , and then what now?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

zapps said:


> but where to start from? I mean I registered for it right now , and then what now?


Crack the Code


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 11, 2012)

phew... Chkpt 4 done.. thanks frndz for ur help..


----------



## sp4u (Oct 11, 2012)

atlast done.. hey raabo just to be sure mail is to be sent to 9dot9 na? also how many have finished till now?
anyone wants more riddles then go to www.technovanza.org/myst


----------



## salujagaurav (Oct 11, 2012)

i am strucked at this infinite loop

its asking for 3-4 in words which means -1 or minusone  

this leads to the previous page i came from


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 11, 2012)

What will the top 30 get???


----------



## nithishr (Oct 11, 2012)

salujagaurav said:


> i am strucked at this infinite loop
> 
> its asking for 3-4 in words which means -1 or minusone
> 
> this leads to the previous page i came from


You have hit a loop when u said this was tough.. This is not that tough. Is it?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

salujagaurav said:


> i am strucked at this infinite loop
> 
> its asking for 3-4 in words which means -1 or minusone
> 
> this leads to the previous page i came from


2-1.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

mbdib said:


> any1 got more than 84 urls excluding whoops?


is 84 a typo? BTW that should be combined one!


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Oct 11, 2012)

whoa!!
my post's on the oct magzine........


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nitish Maximus said:


> whoa!!
> my post's on the oct magzine........


Yeah saw tha

My Comment is there[FB] in magz.. 
Topic was  "Sid B'day"


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 11, 2012)

Whatever be.....I must say once again CTC rocked!! I actually can't believe it's over.....acually Raaabo u said it would be a long, tough one, killing the ones skipping the questions.....I actually wanted more  missing those crazy brainsotrming questions now


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok I will announce the top 100 when 100 people finish. All of those 100 will get prizes, and I will ignore improperly formatted emails to arrive at the top 100, but the email must have been sent to the proper email address. Lucky draws will be conducted for all participants who have played the game.

Also, the last leg was long and tough lol, you guys are just super impatient and ask for clues and hints all the time, if there were no hints you would have taken at least 2 days to finish.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir, when do you sleep?
You have posted that update at 01:04 AM ....


----------



## codypunk (Oct 12, 2012)

someone please tell me will the top 25 get assured prizes or lucky draw for them also?


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 12, 2012)

top 25 will get the antivirus subscription, name (n pic?) in digit and if they'r lucky enuf they'll get the t shirts....they'r gettin the prize anyways! 

and raaabo btw, the t shirt would'v been a better prize for top 25 na?  atleast we get to show it off! and one more thing, can the winners get a certificate from digit? to add it up in the resume or something?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 12, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Ok I will announce the top 100 when 100 people finish. All of those 100 will get prizes, and I will ignore improperly formatted emails to arrive at the top 100, but the email must have been sent to the proper email address. Lucky draws will be conducted for all participants who have played the game.
> 
> Also, the last leg was long and tough lol, you guys are just super impatient and ask for clues and hints all the time, if there were no hints you would have taken at least 2 days to finish.



I think you were quite generous in giving clues.. even i was surprised when i saw many ppl have finished before i started checkpoint 4 on monday.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Ok I will announce the top 100 when 100 people finish. All of those 100 will get prizes, and I will ignore improperly formatted emails to arrive at the top 100, but the email must have been sent to the proper email address. Lucky draws will be conducted for all participants who have played the game.
> 
> Also, the last leg was long and tough lol, you guys are just super impatient and ask for clues and hints all the time, if there were no hints you would have taken at least 2 days to finish.


True story But do you think the last clues was easy?


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah.....actually the patterns were weird....the last one was tricky though but once you knew you had to find what then there was no stoping i guess.....last one was awesome.....and i guess all 25 and the ones after them as well proved quite well that we're all geniuses!!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> I will ignore improperly formatted emails to arrive at the top 100, but the email must have been sent to the proper email address.


So, am I qualified now? If you missed my previous post and all my 3 emails, I'm Salman. I don't know how the format matters when I already cracked the code. I need your clarification on this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 12, 2012)

sygeek said:


> So, am I qualified now? If you missed my previous post and all my 3 emails, I'm Salman. I don't know how the format matters when I already cracked the code. I need your clarification on this.


PM him..


----------



## codypunk (Oct 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> PM him..



he won't reply


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> PM him..


Didn't PM him, he's obviously getting loads of PMs already. Neither replying to mails, probably busy I think. Check the timestamp when he posted the comment, I guess that's the only time he has some free time.


----------



## akshat2112 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone help with the mathematical operator? I know the two numbers, but what to do now?


----------



## aby geek (Oct 12, 2012)

can someone tell me what video to watch for jabberwocky?


----------



## akshat2112 (Oct 12, 2012)

aby geek said:


> can someone tell me what video to watch for jabberwocky?



Focus on the CAPITAL words in the clue. You'll get it


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 12, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Sir, when do you sleep?
> You have posted that update at 01:04 AM ....



According to the Digit diary, the work (and sometimes gaming) continues for quite some time ,even after midnight..So maybe they sleep in the morning??


----------



## nithishr (Oct 12, 2012)

akshat2112 said:


> Can anyone help with the mathematical operator? I know the two numbers, but what to do now?


Try different operations on it... The basic ones will be enough to take u forward..


----------



## yash7dares (Oct 13, 2012)

Completed ctc 4 At last thnx to xxxnikxxx, codypunk, raabo n mukul rockstar....... I never thought i would complete it....


----------



## aaruni (Oct 13, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> According to the Digit diary, the work (and sometimes gaming) continues for quite some time ,even after midnight..So maybe they sleep in the morning??



so, they are nocturnal creatures!


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 13, 2012)

when would 100 ppl cross the line?? :-/ i wanna see my pic n know my prize  (whether im lucky enuf to get the t shirt)


----------



## Windows (Oct 13, 2012)

has anyone been contacted by Digit so far? I haven't


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 13, 2012)

Windows said:


> has anyone been contacted by Digit so far? I haven't


nope


----------



## Hacker0001 (Oct 14, 2012)

NO. Still waiting for CTC result ...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Oct 14, 2012)

Will i be counted in the top 30's ? :'(
Due to improper format i'm out of the 30's else i would have been 27th


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 14, 2012)

I think Digit Trolled us  hehe


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been trying to contact raabo for the past 5 days, he is yet to reply. Even gabe doesn't take that long to reply


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 14, 2012)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Will i be counted in the top 30's ? :'(
> Due to improper format i'm out of the 30's else i would have been 27th


Raaabo posted the List and its final Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 6th Oct 2012 - Page 94



jatinrungta said:


> I think Digit Trolled us  hehe


Dafaq, Hope they contact us ASAP


----------



## codypunk (Oct 14, 2012)

this thread is very inactive these days.  i think it will again be active once the full list of winners will be announced. I mean top 100


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 14, 2012)

even im waiting to be contacted....i guess now that they hav got their top 25/30 digit ppl hav become inactive.....means busy with work for next issue :-/


----------



## Binary_Hero (Oct 14, 2012)

@Rabbo is creating a lot of suspense here. Actually I think there was more competition in top 100 rather than top 25/30.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 15, 2012)

No more exciting things now  Wonder when the winners will be announced


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone sharing their CTC 4 URLs file?


----------



## aby geek (Oct 15, 2012)

i am still stuck on jabberwocky can you guys confirm the video in the dvd coz my omega dvd aint working please.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Anyone sharing their CTC 4 URLs file?


I can but i think that some ppl are still solving..
but if the editorial board allows me, i can share the entire thing


----------



## Hacker0001 (Oct 16, 2012)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/photo/16828520.cms

5 lakh cyber warriors to bolster India's e-defence - The Times of India


----------



## aaruni (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 16, 2012)

^yeah


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 17, 2012)

Raabo, please let us know what is the future about ctc.... I mean when are you going to contact us, final list of names....
 Am eager to see myself in Digit mag..


----------



## johny27 (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah! Raabo please announce .

Guys waked up & reply


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 17, 2012)

What if we just get dumped..  hope not

What if we just get dumped..  hope not

What if we just get dumped..  hope not


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 17, 2012)

hey team digit i wonder whether there are 100 people who can actually crack the code and prove that they are genius?? :-/ if that doesn't happen wont u announce the winners??


----------



## aaruni (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the contest ends with the month...


----------



## Windows (Oct 18, 2012)

how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 18, 2012)

Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?



+9999


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 18, 2012)

Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?


lifetime achivement...  even used one will do 



Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?


lifetime achivement...  even used one will do


----------



## codypunk (Oct 18, 2012)

Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?



I wish Sigh! but it will just remain a dream


----------



## johny27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?



LOL, Not Possible. Digit are giving Prizes worth Rs.30,000 only!

Single galaxy price!!!!!!!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 20, 2012)

All are sleeping? Waked up guys!

@Raabo Sir. Please announce winners!


----------



## sygeek (Oct 20, 2012)

you guys are really impatient.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for telling us sygeek... A person is really impatient more if he isn't knowing how many days he is to be patient


----------



## Windows (Oct 20, 2012)

Hear, Hear.


----------



## hari1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Windows said:


> how about giving the top 25 brand new S3s?




What about top 100


----------



## aaruni (Oct 20, 2012)

hari1 said:


> What about top 100



 what about the rest of us ?


----------



## codypunk (Oct 20, 2012)

sygeek said:


> you guys are really impatient.



I think you are right. But i'm not impatient 

Hah! you guys are dreaming about S3. Don't you think you are expecting too much?


----------



## johny27 (Oct 20, 2012)

.......


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 20, 2012)

hari1 said:


> What about top 100


35k for 1 unit
35k*100=
35,00,000


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 35k for 1 unit
> 35k*100=
> 35,00,000


lol 


im feeling like collecting 100 of my colg guys, telling them the answer and ending this contest quick!!  really impatient now!!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 20, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> lol
> 
> 
> im feeling like collecting 100 of my colg guys, telling them the answer and ending this contest quick!!  really impatient now!!



LOL...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 20, 2012)

(lol; LOL; lol) ^^^ what so great? no winners no lol. OK?


----------



## Ramcool55 (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys, you do realize the Digit ppl have more important work to do other than hanging around in the CTC forum ... Like,maybe, writing up articles for the magazine and stuff  ... And now that it's almost the month end it would be chaos in the office I suppose with the magazine scheduled to go for publishing and all. So give them some time. You can expect answers by this month end surely. Have some patience till then. Just 10 more days . Stay strong!


----------



## johny27 (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^^^ No one is forcing Digit to announce Winners & we also not authorized to force them.

We are just asking for final announcement date. So we can come back on this thread on that specified date only!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 21, 2012)

johny27 said:


> ^^^^^ No one is forcing Digit to announce Winners & we also not authorized to force them.
> 
> We are just asking for final announcement date. So we can come back on this thread on that specified date only!



Is it? I didn't knew that. Well


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 21, 2012)

There should have been a counter... People completed successfully = ##


----------



## codypunk (Oct 21, 2012)

sunil_yadav said:


> There should have been a counter... People completed successfully = ##



yeah this is so frustrating

OK. i don't think i'll be able to come until Saturday. Meet you then and maybe the results will have been announced.


----------



## r4gs (Oct 21, 2012)

Ramcool55 said:


> Guys, you do realize the Digit ppl have more important work to do other than hanging around in the CTC forum ... Like,maybe, writing up articles for the magazine and stuff  ... And now that it's almost the month end it would be chaos in the office I suppose with the magazine scheduled to go for publishing and all. So give them some time. You can expect answers by this month end surely. Have some patience till then. Just 10 more days . Stay strong!



Hear hear!

See, this is what a hard-core digitian is like. All-knowing, strong, and above all, patient! 

The winners will be notified in due time and you should be seeing the results in the magazine (and website) by the end of the month. Even I don't know who won yet.

In the meanwhile, another puzzle for you guys.....

See if you can list out all the gear present in this photo. Monitors, keyboard, wheels, etc., etc., 

No prizes though. 

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 21, 2012)

^OKay...

lolxxxxx...


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2012)

r4gs said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> See, this is what a hard-core digitian is like. All-knowing, strong, and above all, patient!
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for raaabo's clarification on this one, he said that he will ignore improper formatted emails so does that mean that I'm qualified again? (Salman here)


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I am being patient for the official results but, I want to ask, whether anyone received a mail to supply their photos or something? Just want to ask coz mine might have ended up in spam


----------



## aaruni (Oct 22, 2012)

Lets start our own survey!

comment "+1" if you have completed CTC..



r4gs said:


> In the meanwhile, another puzzle for you guys.....
> 
> See if you can list out all the gear present in this photo. Monitors, keyboard, wheels, etc., etc.,
> 
> ...



There are atleast 3 monitors, 1 keyboard, 1 steering wheel, 1 gearbox, telephone, speakers, cabinet, helmet  , and loads and loads of wires!


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 23, 2012)

aaruni+sunil

Go add yourself if you have completed


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 23, 2012)

+1


sunil+aaruni+Abhyudaya



should be convinient :-/


----------



## Binary_Hero (Oct 23, 2012)

+1  ) But I think very less people will reply this way.   well now we know we have to wait only some more days, some relief...


----------



## Shrey Baxi (Oct 23, 2012)

any hint for the third clue??


----------



## crucio96 (Oct 23, 2012)

^message me with the details of the question


----------



## Hacker0001 (Oct 23, 2012)

+1


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 23, 2012)

Even +1 will do


----------



## aby geek (Oct 23, 2012)

hey guys i need help with the one after jabberwocky, appears to be leet speak but the answer is a persons name.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 Utkarsh Mathur


----------



## sahil1033 (Oct 25, 2012)

+1
Sahil


----------



## Monojit (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 monojit pal


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally contacted by DIGIT, asked my Pic..


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 26, 2012)

Really Pratyush?


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 26, 2012)

@Raabo You were supposed to contact top 25........


----------



## codypunk (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey! something is terribly wrong. Where is Raaabo's list of winners? What's going on?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

codypunk said:


> Hey! something is terribly wrong. Where is Raaabo's list of winners? What's going on?


Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 6th Oct 2012 - Page 94


----------



## sygeek (Oct 26, 2012)

Got contacted by digit, I guess I'm in


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

sygeek said:


> Got contacted by digit, I guess I'm in


They are contacting top ten Maybe!


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> They are contacting top ten Maybe!




This is some holy crap.Not fair at all Whats the use of being 12th rank then??NOT AVS IS IT


----------



## sygeek (Oct 26, 2012)

jatinrungta said:


> This is some holy crap.Not fair at all Whats the use of being 12th rank then??NOT AVS IS IT


now don't jump to conclusions


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 26, 2012)

I was rank 10 and I'm not contacted yet on both on mobile and email!   I hope I get contacted...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

sygeek said:


> now don't jump to conclusions


U Happy now.


----------



## jatinrungta (Oct 26, 2012)

I am not but will on 29th as its not fair they said top 25 and now what??


----------



## sygeek (Oct 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> U Happy now.


indeed


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 26, 2012)

seeiing so many people together after 7th oct now


----------



## Ruben (Oct 26, 2012)

mbdib said:


> look digit, we don't like any kind of virtual prizes like software licenses or old mag/ft/dvd etc. it's ok to give the top 100 virtual prizes but please also give the top 10 some kind of gadget like a computer component.



Make it top 25


----------



## johny27 (Oct 26, 2012)

XxNiKxX said:


> I was rank 10 and I'm not contacted yet on both on mobile and email!   I hope I get contacted...



sygeek is in so your rank goes +1. so u on 11!


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

as Sygeek was in ...
rank 4 will get to 5
5-6
6-7 (Me trolled)
7-8
8-9
9-10
10--out of top ten


----------



## codypunk (Oct 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Official Digit CTC IV discussion thread - Last leg starts 6th Oct 2012 - Page 94



Thank God! Thought the result was gone. But ^ the link redirects me to pg 93 and i thought it was on pg 94. Well thank you!



pratyush997 said:


> as Sygeek was in ...
> rank 4 will get to 5
> 5-6
> 6-7 (Me trolled)
> ...



And about the contacts i think they are contacting rank wise. So everyone just  be patient and wait and wait for them to contact you.
That's bad! the 25th will be kicked out. And hope there are not more like sygeek coz i don't want to be kicked out too! 

Any comments guys? 

@sygeek, how did they contact you? mail or sms?


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 27, 2012)

That means am kicked to 24th spot, and in case they accept ayush bhatia, another wrong format guy, i will be kicked to 25th...
Oo0ps...!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 27, 2012)

someone please reply



sunil_yadav said:


> That means am kicked to 24th spot, and in case they accept ayush bhatia, another wrong format guy, i will be kicked to 25th...
> Oo0ps...!



so your eyes opened only after staring this thread for half an hour? lol


----------



## XxNiKxX (Oct 27, 2012)

This is not fair! I was 10th and now I'll be 11th? I want my prize whatever it should be!


----------



## sunil_yadav (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually pankaj... i just recovered from that shock after half an hour...


----------



## codypunk (Oct 27, 2012)

How many of you have received SMSs/mail from the Digitians? Please tell


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

codypunk said:


> How many of you have received SMSs/mail from the Digitians? Please tell


yo.....


----------



## Makx (Oct 28, 2012)

I think first 10 will get name + pic and only names for people from 11 to 25
but there still are early birds prizes for you if you were the first to finish checkpoints

btw, Here's one more coding challenge going on --->*cs3.interviewstreet.com/challenges/dashboard/#problems
Hurry only  9 hours left.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 28, 2012)

@Makx ^ Read this *'We will contact the first 25 by email / SMS / Phone call to ask you to send in your pictures.'* what do you understand from this?
I think they'll contact the *first 25 to send in their pictures* but its the end of the month. They've not contacted many of them. But there are still 3 more days left. hope just hope


----------



## Makx (Oct 28, 2012)

I know, but since they didn't ask, that was my guess


----------



## codypunk (Oct 28, 2012)

hope they announce the winners before the end of this month because my netpack will be over by 31 Oct. And my parents will not allow to refill my  netpack since i have my exams from 21 Nov. I am typing this and my mom is shouting at me
Think i'll come back on Tuesday
feeling nostalgic


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 29, 2012)

they gotta contact us man!! they cant change the order once after declaring na??!! this is so not fair!!


----------



## codypunk (Oct 29, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> they gotta contact us man!! they cant change the order once after declaring na??!! this is so not fair!!



when do you think they print the magazine? its already the end of the month! when do you think they'll contact the winners? next month?
and why can't they change the order or anything? *Editor's decision final and binding on all participants* its on terms and conditions. 
I'm very scared I've told my friend that i'll be featured in Nov's Digit mag and if it doesn't happen then he'll make fun of me.


----------



## yash7dares (Oct 29, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> *OK! Here's the list of the fastest people to finish (who correctly followed all instructions) (all on Oct 7th)*
> 
> *Rank**Name**Time*1Kishan B 11:272Manav K 20:163Sumeet G 20:314Rohan K 20:325Tanmay A20:376Pratyush S20:387Godwin F20:398Parag S20:419Vivek S20:4210Nisarg K20:4411Piyoosh P20:4612Jatin R20:4713Avi S20:4714Ashish C20:4815Achuth K20:5016Amish M20:5017Ruben B20:5118Yash P20:5219Nishant G20:5320Pulkit A20:5421Lomash G20:5422Pankaj G21:0023Sunil Y21:0124Abhyudaya M21:0725Utkarsh M21:1126Akshat A21:1327Jatin R21:2228Ramya P21:2229Himanshu G21:2830Ayush B21:39
> 
> ...



wat about us  who won but not yet been in contact wid digit..... plz reply do sumthng do we are in or out.....


----------



## Achuth (Oct 30, 2012)

uh issues goes to print by 10th or 20th  of every month i guess..and contest ended after that time period .. so i think full list of winners  will only be in the december issue ..


----------



## Abhyudaya (Oct 30, 2012)

codypunk said:


> when do you think they print the magazine? its already the end of the month! when do you think they'll contact the winners? next month?
> and why can't they change the order or anything? *Editor's decision final and binding on all participants* its on terms and conditions.
> I'm very scared I've told my friends that i'll be featured in Nov's Digit mag and if it doesn't happen then they'll make fun of me.



yes man same here....hell scared


----------



## SahilBajaj (Oct 30, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> yes man same here....hell scared





codypunk said:


> when do you think they print the magazine? its already the end of the month! when do you think they'll contact the winners? next month?
> and why can't they change the order or anything? *Editor's decision final and binding on all participants* its on terms and conditions.
> I'm very scared I've told my friends that i'll be featured in Nov's Digit mag and if it doesn't happen then they'll make fun of me.



moral of the story: look before you leap.

you should have waited till november and checked whether your name is there before telling anyone.

also if your "friends" make fun of you when you do something wrong, they are not called your "friends".


----------



## z3rO (Oct 30, 2012)

SahilBajaj said:


> moral of the story: look before you leap.
> 
> you should have waited till november and checked whether your name is there before telling anyone.
> 
> also if your "friends" make fun of you when you do something wrong, they are not called your "friends".



no offence but you talk like a wise old man....


----------



## Makx (Oct 30, 2012)

SahilBajaj said:


> moral of the story: look before you leap.
> 
> you should have waited till november and checked whether your name is there before telling anyone.
> 
> also if your "friends" make fun of you when you do something wrong, they are not called your "friends".



yup, I haven't told anyone yet because I wasn't sure how and when will we get featured and I rather wanted to keep it as a surprise


----------



## sygeek (Oct 30, 2012)

Digit guys really need to clear up the confusion over here.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 30, 2012)

SahilBajaj said:


> moral of the story: look before you leap.
> 
> you should have waited till november and checked whether your name is there before telling anyone.
> 
> also if your "friends" make fun of you when you do something wrong, they are not called your "friends".



Well i've not announced that i'll be featured in the magazine but told only to a friend whom i told about the game and he didn't believed me and said that they'll give nothing. And after Raaabo posted the list of winners he was dumbfounded but then also he said that they'll give nothing. Apart from him i've told no one. 
I wanted to keep it as a surprise but since he doesn't believe in such contests i told him to try CTC and he'll surely get a prize. But i didn't knew i'll be the loser.  If the winners will be announced in Dec then i'll not be able to meet any of my school friends since we'll get our winter break, after exam, from Dec to mid Feb 

Nice to see so many posts in this thread after a long time. Thanks to my post 

And oh welcome to the Forum @SahilBajaj


----------



## johny27 (Oct 31, 2012)

i don't think our name & photos comes in November issue!

Look it here Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online.


----------



## codypunk (Oct 31, 2012)

johny27 said:


> i don't think our name & photos comes in November issue!
> 
> Look it here Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online.


Yeah you're right. I think the mag's already printed. No hope now
Well my netpack will expire today and i have exam next month so we will meet in Dec. But if they ask for my photo then i'll come soon.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if team digit doesn't check the forum or if they're trying to be secretive about this. Anyhow, they should be a little more transparent IMO. I'm not being impatient though, it's just that the information provided is being somewhat vague.

This was not the case when raaabo was giving us clues though


----------



## sumitpal (Oct 31, 2012)

sygeek please check your inbox... please..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

sumitpal said:


> sygeek please check your inbox... please..


Check urs..


----------



## sumitpal (Nov 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> check urs..


u r god.... Thanks ... Everybody for this wonderful contest...


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

any news?
Anyone got the november issue?


----------



## Windows (Nov 1, 2012)

Still waiting for a mail from Digit... :/


----------



## Ramcool55 (Nov 1, 2012)

johny27 said:


> i don't think our name & photos comes in November issue!
> 
> Look it here Thinkdigit.com India > Technology Guide News and Reviews | Technology News, Information and Updates on Gadgets Online.


Well ,on the bright side..... New Fast Track on cryptography!!  I've always wanted that! 
This month's issue looks awesome...  Can hardly wait.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

only if they would have given that cryptography thing before CTC, it would have made cracking those haystacks of codes easier..


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

I am not there anywhere  . niether is pratyush  .


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 1, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I am not there anywhere  . niether is pratyush  .


lolol.. What a Fail 



mbdib said:


> seems like too many who completed got featured!


WTF they did ...
and Y did they asked other than top five for pics.... 
I ain't happy.. dafuq..

Damn.. sygeek was in and I got kicked out.. WTF? though I was on 6th so no damn Problem


----------



## johny27 (Nov 1, 2012)

what about list?

very disappointing! First time i spend lots of time to this contest & got nothing!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 1, 2012)

johny27 said:


> what about list?
> 
> very disappointing! First time i spend lots of time to this contest & got nothing!


True story.. BTW I hope it's ain't my last CTC..


----------



## jatinrungta (Nov 1, 2012)

digit this is not good


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 1, 2012)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1uuzj.png


damn... digit


----------



## johny27 (Nov 1, 2012)

very small prizes for very hard work! Its better to play any Luck based contest on FB & Twitter!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn....I seriously didn't expected this


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

mbdib said:


> *i.imgur.com/dxrcL.png
> 
> seems like too many who completed got featured!


hi bro... Is there any other page of ctc


----------



## z3rO (Nov 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Damn....I seriously didn't expected this


me too..  

Congratulations to all those who got featured in the mag....  



pratyush997 said:


> hi bro... Is there any other page of ctc


I don't think so. They already gave a full page to CTC.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice, still waiting for my copy of the issue.


----------



## Achuth (Nov 2, 2012)

won chk2 and chk3 prizes  i am happy


----------



## Makx (Nov 2, 2012)

*mbdib *thanks for uploading the pic.
lack of sponsors seems to have effected the final list.


----------



## Windows (Nov 2, 2012)

wtf man.... Digit trolled us :/
also thinkdigit.com/ctcivwinners won't frikkin work..


----------



## Hacker0001 (Nov 2, 2012)

Whr is the CTC result ?


----------



## Abhyudaya (Nov 2, 2012)

to hell!!  DIGIT IS A DITCHER, DIGIT IS DITCHER!!


----------



## brainfella (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners 

Can anyone tell when we can see the winners list in  Digit ?

Will there be a draw of lots too as Raaabo once said?



pratyush997 said:


> lolol.. What a Fail
> 
> 
> WTF they did ...
> ...



May be they'll give the complete list in the next issue with pics of top 25. You never know


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> to hell!!  DIGIT IS A DITCHER, DIGIT IS DITCHER!!


lololol... But true


----------



## johny27 (Nov 3, 2012)

brainfella said:


> May be they'll give the complete list in the next issue with pics of top 25. You never know



LOL! Dont Expect anything from DIGIT! Digit is a Big Cheater! First they ask for 25 photos, after changed to 10 photos & again its changed to 5 PHOTOS. 

Big Cheater!

After wasting lots of time & energy what we get? Just Trend micro licence??? u can get 6 months licence for free & after 6 months again free! So totally free u will get! I will give u!!!!


----------



## Windows (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't even need an antivirus for my PC...


----------



## aaruni (Nov 3, 2012)

Windows said:


> I don't even need an antivirus for my PC...



 i don't need an anti-virus either. I only entered this competition for fun, and in hopes of getting a t-shirt...


----------



## Abhyudaya (Nov 3, 2012)

aaruni said:


> i don't need an anti-virus either. I only entered this competition for fun, and in hopes of getting a t-shirt...


ya really......the fun and storming of brain cells n tshirt was all i wantd


----------



## brainfella (Nov 3, 2012)

aaruni said:


> i don't need an anti-virus either. I only entered this competition for fun, and in hopes of getting a t-shirt...



Same here.. anyway I was not in top 25. If there's a draw of lots then may be there's a chance to win a T-shirt. 

Good to see that atleast the top 5 are getting some good prizes of around 6k each


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 3, 2012)

Windows said:


> I don't even need an antivirus for my PC...


What AV.... MSE is way better..  ... n Digit Y U NO replying


----------



## Makx (Nov 3, 2012)

yup, I have been using MSE for more a year and even my whole office uses MSE now


----------



## aaruni (Nov 3, 2012)

excuse me digit, but Digit does not work...


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 3, 2012)

Name appeared in the magazine more than content 
Wasnt able to play the last leg :/ but to me the joy of playing the first three leg was an incentive in itself


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 3, 2012)

mbdib said:


> the missing photo of 5th place winner shows how Digit does work at the last moment. and how irresponsible some people are.


lol... Rohan... My friend.. he sent that PIC ..


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

The link for the list of top 100 is not working...

WTF digit ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> to hell!!  DIGIT IS A DITCHER, DIGIT IS DITCHER!!



To Dear Abhyudaya,
Disclaimer: I ain't rude.

Listen up bro, I think no one forced you to be a part of the contest. So, kindly stop calling Digit a ditcher.
As for the fact that it was your first CTC and you didn't win anything, let me tell you it was my 4th, I never won anything, neither complained. We all are here to play and learn.
Have fun,
Mukul..

I think "kuchh zyaada ho gaya" 
And Thank you very much digit for this amazing CTC, and for appreciating the idea of declaring the result at Crack the Code ; But the link is dead, maybe still the list is incomplete [just being positive]  . Maybe next time I can help you guys out in creating clues, rather than being a participant, I want to work with you guys....


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

you got the link wrong mukul.

the correct link is also not working


----------



## sunil_yadav (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey is there any link that tell all winners name?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

it is supposed to be thinkdigit.com/ctcivwinners but it doesn't work, atleast for me..


----------



## SahilBajaj (Nov 4, 2012)

Abhyudaya said:


> to hell!!  DIGIT IS A DITCHER, DIGIT IS DITCHER!!



Man is not perfect. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## sunil_yadav (Nov 4, 2012)

You got the mag?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

yep. i got it yesterday.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2012)

mukul_rockstar said:


> To Dear Abhyudaya,
> Disclaimer: I ain't rude.
> 
> Listen up bro, I think no one forced you to be a part of the contest. So, kindly stop calling Digit a ditcher.
> ...


Now this is someone who knows how to play a game and appreciate it 

I'm still waiting for the magazine to arrive, probably gonna get it tomorrow. Btw, do the prizes include digit subscription?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 4, 2012)

lol dude, salman, you won.

BTW, I ain't bitter for not winning. it's just that no one wants an anti-virus.

and the link provided in the mag which lists the top 100 doesn't work.


----------



## Achuth (Nov 4, 2012)

my 4th CTC and i never complained bout not winning anything  
@mukul that's the spirit dude!!  

and antivirus ? seriously? i understand its because they are sponsors .. but  for 1500rs there are other good softwares too  and 
one funny thing i noticed : the antivirus is worth Rs.1500
the prizes for the top 5 to checkpoints are worth less than that [even though priceless  ]


----------



## yash7dares (Nov 4, 2012)

Where is the list of winners of ctc man? DIGIT are you really interested in letting us know about the winners.... how would i come to know that i am a winner or not...... i haven't been even contacted yet...... Do Something PLZ ......... I have many hopes with you.....


----------



## Hacker0001 (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations! For winning Trendmicro Titanium license worth Rs. 1,500/-
Kishan Bagaria
Manav Khattri
Sumeet Gureck
Salman Ahmad Khan
Rohan Kwatra
Tanmay Agarwal
Pratyush Shrivastava
Godwin Fernandes
Parag S Solanki
Vivek Kumar Singh
Nisarg Kolhe
Piyoosh Priyadarshee
Jatin Rungta
Avi Sharma
Ayush Bhatia
Ashish Cherian
Achuth Krishnan
Amish Mittal
Ruben Bhattacharya
Yash Pande
Nishant Gupta
Pulkit Arora
Lomash Gupta
Pankaj Gupta
Sunil Yadav
Abhyudaya Mourya
Utkarsh Mathur
Akshat Agrawal
Tejas Gupta
Jatin Rungta
Ramya Praneetha
Harshit Jain
Himanshu Gupta
Yash Paliwal
Naman Goyal
Hemali S Rathod
Faheem Mir
Alan Jacob George
Shabarish Ail
Dan George
Harshil Shah
Vasudevan M
Aaruni Kaushik
Mukul Kumar Yadav
Udit Mathur
Manajit Pal
Diya Chakraborty
Darryl
P. B.Viswadutt
Zafira S
Nithish R
Shebin Abdul Latheef
Sahil Singh
Bhardwaj V P
Pulkit Popli
Shreyas Patil
Suhas Gaikwad
Sudeeksh
Gaurav Saluja
Vijay Aswani
Aditya Jaysingpure
Falgun Meshram
Nilanjan Majumder
Yash Kulkarni
Swapnil Agarwal
Pankaj Sharma
Niwesh Gupta
Waseeyoddin Qazi
Pratik Pimparkar
Pratyush Shona
Sahil Bajaj
Surya Prabhav
Iftekhar Shaikh
Sahil Bajaj (2)
Ravikiran A C
Sumit Pal


----------



## yash7dares (Nov 5, 2012)

thnx........... i m dere on 88..............


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 5, 2012)

^ In the list above aint there just 76 names ?


----------



## Hacker0001 (Nov 5, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> ^ In the list above aint there just 76 names ?



i am also thinking same... Count need to be 100.

Crack the Code   is working ...


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe only that much people completed.
@yash7dares how come 88 rank, its only 76 names in the list above and the link.


----------



## crucio96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a query.. the promo image showed xbox, phones, g carda, hdds and stuff... Who won those?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 5, 2012)

No idea...

@Digit : Any chance I can exchange my 1500 worth Antivirus for a 595 worth T-Shirt ??


----------



## crucio96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah me too


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe the images are for promotional purposes only


----------



## brainfella (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm... I managed to get into top 50.. 



crucio96 said:


> Just a query.. the promo image showed xbox, phones, g carda, hdds and stuff... Who won those?



I guess those are the prizes for the top 5. They can choose whichever they like among those items. It's written that prizes worth Rs.30k are to be shared among the top 5


----------



## codypunk (Nov 5, 2012)

This is not fair! DIGIT HOW COULD YOU? If you did not wanted to give us prizes then it was OK but at least you should have printed the photos of the top 25 winners in your magazine. I don't think it was such a big deal! Why Why Why?
I thought I would at least be featured in the Magazine through this contest but you guys let me down. This is very disappointing. Never expected this from such a renowned magazine.
Very very very very very disappointed.
And why are you guys not replying?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL I'll be giving way the Key worth Rs- 1.5 k lol



aaruni said:


> No idea...
> 
> @Digit : Any chance I can exchange my 1500 worth Antivirus for a 595 worth T-Shirt ??


+1.. Me too.


----------



## yash7dares (Nov 5, 2012)

thnx 4 telling me my rank is 64, but what's the reason behind only 76 winners


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL I'll be giving way the Key worth Rs- 1.5 k lol
> 
> 
> +1.. Me too.


Well not giving away but donating a thing of no use.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 5, 2012)

lol. same here.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 6, 2012)

pratyush, clear your inbox....


----------



## Achuth (Nov 6, 2012)

also Ayush Bhatia is listed as 16th .. whereas he actually is 30th according to that post Raaabo made on page 94  and i am 17th . not 18th  lol


----------



## hari1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is Trend Micro Titanim Maximum Security 2012?

Trend Micro Titanium Maximum Security 2013 Review & Rating | PCMag.com

Though I am still going to use my 6 month norton internet security 2013 trial 


I am giving away my key when I will get it. Anybody interested?(will cost you some money)


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 6, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> pratyush, clear your inbox....


Done..


----------



## salujagaurav (Nov 6, 2012)

My name is here in Crack the Code 

but i am not being contacted by digit....

so now?

and instead of antivirus , i suggest to increase the subscription period of the mag....



Achuth said:


> my 4th CTC and i never complained *about not winning anything*
> @mukul that's the spirit dude!!
> 
> and antivirus ? seriously? i understand its because they are sponsors .. but  for 1500rs there are other good softwares too  and
> ...



you won two prizes for Checkpoint 2 and 3 dude !


----------



## Achuth (Nov 7, 2012)

salujagaurav said:


> you won two prizes for Checkpoint 2 and 3 dude !



pure luck


----------



## Makx (Nov 8, 2012)

received my gift call


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

you are in top 5 ??


----------



## Makx (Nov 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> you are in top 5 ??


yes, at no 2


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2012)

Makx said:


> received my gift call


Yup, just received a call as well. So what did you choose?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

what did yo choose, sygeek ?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> what did yo choose, sygeek ?


Anything worth 5k, so I'm still thinking..


----------



## aaruni (Nov 8, 2012)

5k!
wow....
congo dude


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2012)

aaruni said:


> 5k!
> wow....
> congo dude


thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

Digit....... I missed it by 1 Rank... lololol... TROLOLOL . GOT Trolled


----------



## Makx (Nov 8, 2012)

external hard disk, seems to be the best item around 5k to me


----------



## Achuth (Nov 8, 2012)

@makx 3 x Bit defender licenses worth Rs.1500 is good


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

^lol Even I can Give him one


----------



## Makx (Nov 9, 2012)

Kishan Bagaria asked for a SSD.


----------



## hari1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was there any lucky draw among top 100 for tshirts? I want one.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm very confused on what to choose. I can't ask for any computer component because my PC is too old to support any. I already have an external harddisk, a gaming mouse , phone and a headphone.

I was hoping for an Xbox as it was advertised. Anyway, suggestions anyone?


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 9, 2012)

Even i want some suggestions   under 5k !
Ext HD ? SSD ? Digicam (basic  ) ? PMP (cowon,sansa fuze ) ? speaker sys ???


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, stopped coming on here and got on to doing other things.

Anyone have any questions for me? Now would be the time to ask them


----------



## crucio96 (Nov 9, 2012)

SSD or Graphics card


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Sorry, stopped coming on here and got on to doing other things.
> 
> Anyone have any questions for me? Now would be the time to ask them


Only One..
Y did I was asked for a Pic... If it wasn't supposed to be posted 

Please?????


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Only One..
> Y did I was asked for a Pic... If it wasn't supposed to be posted



Because I planned on putting top 10, but we ran out of space in the layout


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Because I planned on putting top 10, but we ran out of space in the layout


Thanks For replying......


----------



## sunil_yadav (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok. Raabo any Digit certificate... And when are these prizes gonna be delivered... My formatting of windows depends on the time i get antivirus..
Just tought Let's try legal once...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 9, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Because I planned on putting top 10, but we ran out of space in the layout


BTW it was disappointing


----------



## codypunk (Nov 10, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW it was disappointing



It really was 

@Raaabo 
1.When will the winners of the lucky draw be announced
2.When will we get the antivirus license or we aren't getting any?
3.Why was it written on the last page of the CTC as'We will contact the first 25 by email / SMS / Phone call to ask you to send in your pictures.'

Why why why????


----------



## Windows (Nov 10, 2012)

Will we recieve our keys by Email or do we get a normal retail DVD sent to us by Digit?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Nov 10, 2012)

@ raboo: I completed ctc at 25th rank. Wat will i get???


----------



## codypunk (Nov 10, 2012)

utkarsh007 said:


> @ raboo: I completed ctc at 25th rank. Wat will i get???



Raaabo isn't replying.....
First 100 are getting antivirus. You should also get it.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 10, 2012)

Windows said:


> Will we recieve our keys by Email or do we get a normal retail DVD sent to us by Digit?



same question here...


----------



## codypunk (Nov 11, 2012)

aaruni said:


> same question here...



I think we should get the optical disks because there are some advantages of having a disk than only the keys.


----------



## crucio96 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will trade my antivirus for a shirt! I don't need it! Btw, wasn't there going to be a draw for t shirt winners?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 11, 2012)

@crucio : I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## salujagaurav (Nov 11, 2012)

*Can the prize be exchanged?*

i am in the top 100..

but i dont want the antivirus...

what else i can get?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 11, 2012)

@sajujagaurav : it seems we don't get anything else


----------



## Yash Pande (Nov 13, 2012)

Couple things - 
1) Yes it is disappointing to be told we would have our pictures in the Mag, and not even get a name.
2) It would be better to get the DVD of the antivirus, but TBH i just got windows 8 and don't want to ruin it with an antivirus.
3) If I had the option I would probably trade the antivirus for something else. 
4) A certificate would be nice, even if its only online
5) @crucio96 - i guess you can't have the ssd now...


----------



## aaruni (Nov 14, 2012)

@Digit : could you guys make it quick?
I have told in my school that I won something in an online contest, and have to submit the prize report to them to get some extra marks (CCE).


----------



## sygeek (Nov 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @Digit : could you guys make it quick?
> I have told in my school that I won something in an online contest, and have to submit the prize report to them to get some extra marks (CCE).


give them the link to the top100 winners list.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 14, 2012)

They are asking if I am going to get a prize. The more shiny it is, the more marks I get.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 14, 2012)

^ A way to much concern about damn FA...


----------



## aaruni (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't get marks in SA's so atleast, I should get something in FAs


----------



## hari1 (Nov 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @Digit : could you guys make it quick?
> I have told in my school that I won something in an online contest, and have to submit the prize report to them to get some extra marks (CCE).



Are you in 9th or 10th?


----------



## Makx (Nov 15, 2012)

hmm...
what if everyone collected their anti virus code and you gave it to your school computer lab


----------



## aaruni (Nov 15, 2012)

@hari1 : I am in 10th
@Makx : nice idea, but who will give away the tiny little thing they got from CTC ?


----------



## Makx (Nov 15, 2012)

lets see who all can 
you can have mine


----------



## aaruni (Nov 15, 2012)

why are you getting AV ???


----------



## Makx (Nov 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> why are you getting AV ???


lol, i thought everyone in top 100 gets AV as Trend Micro was the sponsor.


----------



## Windows (Nov 15, 2012)

did you get the license?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Nov 18, 2012)

Did anyone get anything ?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 18, 2012)

Not yet...


----------



## johny27 (Nov 19, 2012)

Promotional offer is running on Trnd micro

Festival Bonanza Offer

So Digit doesn't want we will get this benefit. Everyone get mouse with this offer.

very chip DIGIT


----------



## aaruni (Nov 19, 2012)

And I thought I won something by being in top 100...


----------



## Achuth (Nov 20, 2012)

johny27 said:


> Promotional offer is running on Trnd micro
> 
> Festival Bonanza Offer
> 
> ...



ehh .. we have to buy that AV to avail that offer ..  who will do that ? and digit is cheap for giving you an A/v that costs a few bucks.. good or bad.. for free??  not defending them or anything but you are getting something!!! and if you want to avail that offer .. just go buy it!


----------



## johny27 (Nov 20, 2012)

Achuth said:


> ehh .. we have to buy that AV to avail that offer ..  who will do that ? and digit is cheap for giving you an A/v that costs a few bucks.. good or bad.. for free??  not defending them or anything but you are getting something!!! and if you want to avail that offer .. just go buy it!



Just search in Google u found lots of ways to get Trend micro, kaspersky, McAfee & lots of A/v get free without spending any bucks! 

A/v cost is nothing. If DIGIT not give CD pack A/v with that offer then no mean of that CHEAP A/V.


----------



## hari1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Why is team Digit not replying on CTC forum?  Please get some time to anounce the lucky draw result date.


----------



## salujagaurav (Nov 20, 2012)

Anybody Being Contacted By Digit?

*www.saluja.asia/digit.jpg

Email : gaurav@saluja.asia


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

All e-mails w/ Serial key might be dropped in junk and cleared


----------



## Yash Pande (Nov 20, 2012)

Newegg.com - TREND MICRO Titanium Maximum Security 2013 - 3 User

Just realized how worthless these keys really are....

even if its after rebate, it still shows what a bad prize we are getting...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 20, 2012)

Guyz.. I never played for Anti-Virus .. I got Kaspersky pure 2013 1 Year *Genuine* Key(Some giveaway!) and many are going on!..
MSE FTW


----------



## salujagaurav (Nov 20, 2012)

contact on Digit India Facebook page

now digit replied that we have forwarded details to Trend micro, they will get back to you soon.


----------



## Achuth (Nov 21, 2012)

got contacted by digit asking for address .. [checkpoint prizes ]


----------



## hari1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Achuth said:


> got contacted by digit asking for address .. [checkpoint prizes ]



You are so lucky


----------



## crucio96 (Nov 21, 2012)

Digit contacted for checkpoint 3 prize


----------



## Achuth (Nov 23, 2012)

crucio96 said:


> Digit contacted for checkpoint 3 prize



chkpt2 and chkpt3   !!


----------



## Makx (Nov 23, 2012)

voucher received


----------



## salujagaurav (Nov 23, 2012)

when????????????????

i havent been contacted



Makx said:


> voucher received


----------



## Achuth (Nov 23, 2012)

voucher redeemed .. and on it's way


----------



## sygeek (Nov 24, 2012)

Achuth said:


> voucher redeemed .. and on it's way


voucher?


----------



## Makx (Nov 24, 2012)

checkpoint 2 voucher


----------



## Achuth (Nov 26, 2012)

received my Cowon CE1 and t-shirt


----------



## johny27 (Nov 29, 2012)

where is digit? what about 100 winners prize? 

BIG NAME BUT WORST SUPPORT!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 29, 2012)

johny27 said:


> where is digit? what about 100 winners prize?
> 
> BIG NAME BUT WORST SUPPORT!



hello douchebag,
let my point you to the people above you who have won stuff. read before posting.

also, if you could just take your head out of your bum for a few seconds, please take that time to ponder over why you fail so bad.

next time, dont just randomly start flaming. if you didnt win, then you were too stupid to do so.

hope this post helped. (like me on facebook if it helped you)


----------



## johny27 (Nov 29, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> hello douchebag,
> let my point you to the people above you who have won stuff. read before posting.
> 
> also, if you could just take your head out of your bum for a few seconds, please take that time to ponder over why you fail so bad.
> ...



For your kind information i am in TOP 10 winners list. Firstly DIGIT announced they published Top 25 photos in magazine, After they decide 10 & After they publish only 5. 
Digit just given prizes for checkpoint winners not to others. without knowing the story do not post unnecessary reply.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 29, 2012)

Whoa! Chill out Bros. We know the the Top 5 and Checkpoint winners got their prizes, so we will be getting them too.
We are on the line after them and Digit will definitely give prizes. We know that.
No Flamewar please


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 29, 2012)

What prizes ?? Forget it! and move on!


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 29, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> What prizes ?? Forget it! and move on!


Yeah, its better to move on. Why waste time.


----------



## codypunk (Dec 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> What prizes ?? Forget it! and move on!



I forgot it the day I saw the top five winners in the mag


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 2, 2012)

When will i get my AV ??

ps, i don't want it though


----------



## sourabha4u (Dec 4, 2012)

Top 100 winners will get their Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security Keys (valid for 1 year) in 2 - 3 days.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 4, 2012)

only keys and not retail dvds??


----------



## hari1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my key. No dvd. I am completely willing to sell it. Anybody can contact me for the same.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 4, 2012)

@hari1  purchase my key bro and sell it at higher rates, in that way you can make even more profit..


----------



## salujagaurav (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally.....

*www.saluja.asia/ctc.jpg


----------



## Abhyudaya (Dec 4, 2012)

got it!! even though i can sell  it like people here are thinking but keeping it to myself would be special, its a matter of spirit guys.....thanks Digit!! enjoyed CTC IV to the fullest!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 4, 2012)

So First Ever Legit App Is my Whole F**kin' Life


----------



## @b1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't received it man i checked it everywhere


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Dec 5, 2012)

any1 got the top 5 gift yet??


----------



## sygeek (Dec 5, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> any1 got the top 5 gift yet??


not yet, it's still in procedure.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Dec 5, 2012)

Prize not as exciting as playing CTC.


----------



## Windows (Dec 9, 2012)

btw in case no one noticed, the Trend Micro "whatever it's name is" has also been included in the December's DVD as a sponsored product.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 11, 2012)

piyoosh528 said:


> @hari1  purchase my key bro and sell it at higher rates, in that way you can make even more profit..



bawahaha


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 11, 2012)

any updates on when are they gonna roll out top 5 gifts ???


----------



## Makx (Dec 11, 2012)

maybe they are awaiting for 21 dec to get over


----------



## sygeek (Dec 12, 2012)

I just hope to get it before/on christmas. That would be nice..

I just hope to get it before/on christmas. That would be nice..


----------



## Ruben (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanku Digit for the AV....
But i think the prize ws nt xciting as it should be for a great contest like CTC.I think the TOP 25 should get something better.... 
(i know i am being a little bit more greedy )
But seriously dont the top 25 people agree that they should get something better...???


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Dec 26, 2012)

Any1 still active here?? Any info or update on the top 5 gift.... ?? (ppl from digit plz reply to emails atleast)


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2012)

rohan.kwatra said:


> Any1 still active here?? Any info or update on the top 5 gift.... ?? (ppl from digit plz reply to emails atleast)


No gift yet, I got a call some days back, so don't worry. You'll get your gift, just not on christmas


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 28, 2012)

Makx said:


> maybe they are awaiting for 21 dec to get over


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jan 3, 2013)

I havnt got any calls... and no replies to the emails i sent


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2013)

rohan.kwatra said:


> I havnt got any calls... and no replies to the emails i sent


um..call them back from the number they called you from :/.

Neither have I received any gift. Any top 3 guys received any gifts yet?


----------



## SahilBajaj (Jan 5, 2013)

Makx said:


> maybe they are awaiting for 21 dec to get over



looks like now they are waiting for the next apocalypse hoax to get over.


----------



## Makx (Jan 21, 2013)

Just received my prize from DIGIT 
1 TB USB 3.0 external HDD from Toshiba


----------



## Achuth (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats Makx !!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 22, 2013)

Makx said:


> Just received my prize from DIGIT
> 1 TB USB 3.0 external HDD from Toshiba


Congrats! Post some pics!


----------



## Makx (Jan 22, 2013)

Really nice,small and fast. Thanks DiGiT


----------



## aaruni (Jan 26, 2013)

guys, on what basis is this list serialised?

Crack the Code


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

^damn I thrown to 22nd from 7th


----------



## aaruni (Jan 26, 2013)

risen to 16 from 38


----------



## XxNiKxX (Jan 26, 2013)

11 to 43? What the hell?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my gift yesterday, Micromax Ninja A57!


----------



## Gekko (Feb 2, 2013)

Congr MK.


----------



## Makx (Feb 2, 2013)

Gekko said:


> Congr MK.


Thanks 



sygeek said:


> Got my gift yesterday, Micromax Ninja A57!


Congrats


----------



## toogood (Feb 16, 2013)

hey! threw me to somewhere in 30-40... wasnt  i supposed to get anything more than the internet security suite ???

guys guys... i have this video *bayfiles.com/file/E31h/OfK1yc/EC007.flv.eflv its encrypted, i don't know maybe drm or css.
can anyone try to crack it, help me save a gazillion bucks in yearly subscription costs.


----------



## yash7dares (Feb 18, 2013)

from 64 to 80....... ****..... AND JUST AN ANTIVIRUS JUST PLAYING IT WAS INTRESTING NOTHING ELSE........!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaruni (Feb 19, 2013)

@digit, please explain on what basis are the names re-arranged ?


----------



## hari1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does it even matter if your positions are changed in that list? You are not going to get any more prizes


----------



## aaruni (Feb 21, 2013)

i just want to know on what basis are they serialized. before they were on the basis of who finished first, and i was pretty far back, but now they have serialized it and put on top 20. i just want to know why...


----------



## Achuth (Mar 3, 2013)

i have no idea why i'm first on that list :O


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2015)

CTC V begins in June 2015.

Unofficial discussion thread: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191708-crack-code-back-ctc-v.html


----------

